# TF Guy!  You know what it means



## JayMysteri0

So instead of clogging up the TFM thread with individuals who's claim to shame is political, I present...





Starting with an old favorite


> Rudy Giuliani's invisible company got PPP money — but where did it go?
> 
> 
> Giuliani's payroll company got a PPP loan from a Trump-friendly bank — but lists no employees. Was it fraud?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1306376213477363719/

When the 'F' did we become a country with two different types of states, where countrymen's deaths are counted separately?!

What the bloody   ?!!!!!


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> When the 'F' did we become a country with two different types of states, where countrymen's deaths are counted separately?!




This administration has removed the “United” from United States.


----------



## rdrr

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1306376213477363719/
> 
> When the 'F' did we become a country with two different types of states, where countrymen's deaths are counted separately?!
> 
> What the bloody   ?!!!!!




Does this mean I can tell the R's in my state to GTFO? "Go back to your own state!"


----------



## JayMysteri0

Let's not forget the ladies
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1306633477056598025/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1306660053093683200/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1306667921553240064/


----------



## JayMysteri0

rdrr said:


> Does this mean I can tell the R's in my state to GTFO? "Go back to your own state!"



No.  They are needed for your security, they are the only ones this administration will "trust".


----------



## JayMysteri0

And, THAT guy
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1306624731114811394/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1306627242034954243/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1306768150076170241/


----------



## JayMysteri0

And a very special full uppercase in bold *THIS FUCKING GUY *for...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1306631239286300672/


----------



## JayMysteri0

...And making sure he doesn't stay off the list
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1306926389896060928/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Because you knew he'd find his way here
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1307122179302215680/

FUCK THIS guy!


----------



## JayMysteri0

There's hyperbole, then there's hyperbole, and then there is THIS F-
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1307877963237593090/


----------



## lizkat

I almost regret now that I ever gave Trump the typical (for me anyway) benefit of doubt at the beginning of his presidency.  I did not vote for him, was shocked and disappointed that he won, but I'm an American and so of course I would like to see my country thrive no matter who is president.   So I hoped he could somehow assemble a competent team and govern well. 

Who the hell was I kidding.  I knew what we'd elected.  I just didn't know how to deal with it.  And I still don't.  Neither did his own hijacked party... but at least I knew it was right finally to impeach him and so wrong for the craven, sycophantic Senate to throw a sham trial, to trivialize the seriousness of the charges and dismiss them out of hand as they did.

This guy Trump should have been thrown out of office almost as soon as he was sworn in...  the Rs should be thanking the Dems for our forebearance.  By all regard for the Constitution and for presidential norms going back to previous centuries,  the guy should have been gone well before he got around to inking the GOP's unfunded tax cuts and rule rollbacks.  As for his cabinet appointments (and his end runs around Senate confirmation of replacements for a lot of them).

So yeah, F this guy Trump.  Time for him to go.  I hope he goes peacefully but wouldn't mind seeing him dragged off foaming at the mouth by the marshals or secret service or whoever would draw the short straw and end up with that assignment.


----------



## JayMysteri0

WAIT!

One final enormous "THIS FUCKING GUY" for the night
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1307881737863782403/
Hopefully


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> WAIT!
> 
> One final enormous "THIS FUCKING GUY" for the night
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1307881737863782403/
> Hopefully




Yeah we can hope the end is in sight.  Trump and McConnell's GOP will go all in this season although this kind of stuff is dicey (and the RNC knows it and so do some of Trump's campaign staff).  He's pandering to a shrinking base of now very loud white supremacists.   The downside for Democrats is that their natural and justifiably negative reaction to Trump's provocative announcement takes everyone's eye off both Trump's failure to deal in competence with covid-19 and the refusal of the GOP to lavish in further economic stimulus for ordinary people a tenth of the dough they lay out for the Pentagon and in tax waivers for the 0.1% amongst us.

But it cannot seem right just to sit back and roll eyes when a US President decides to celebrate with a new_* federal*_ statue a particular signer of the Declaration of Independence who was a slaveholder. Of course Rodney was not the only slaveholder among his peers.  Our history is what it is and slavery had not been abolished at the time our Constitution was being written.  However, the Caesar Rodney statue was recently removed from public view in Wilmington, Delaware, the capital of the guy's _*home state*_.  It was stored temporarily (along with a statue of Columbus, also removed) while the city prepares to consider and debate how it wants its early history to be represented nowadays in public. 

Trump's gesture and the timing of it are clearly partisan pandering to white supremacists,  and also meant to distract voters in both parties from issues related to Trump's dismal track record and failure to uphold his oath of office on behalf of all Americans for the past four years.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Soledad O Brien still calling out
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1308435332103274496/


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> Soledad O Brien still calling out
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1308435332103274496/



Soledad has always been a respectable journalist IMO, yes she leans left but she's also very much a philanthropist and is always thinking about those less fortunate.


----------



## lizkat

Trump still keeps ending up at how covid-19 is no big deal. Can't stop himself from going there.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1308384943727415296/


----------



## Eric

lizkat said:


> Trump still keeps ending up at how covid-19 is no big deal. Can't stop himself from going there.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1308384943727415296/



Biden still has an average lead of 7 points nationally, if he can hold that (still doing well in battle ground states) then we have a decent chance. It's obvious that people will continue to die in huge numbers until he is out of office.

Here's the latest in polling from NPR, we just have to stay on it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Making sure the ladies get their time to shine.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1308418108772712449/

This is why you do not put donor hacks in gov't positions, because they can't be bothered to grasp what's involved in being in such positions.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Another day, Another F' this guy for THIS guy


> Video: 'Anybody else?' Trump ignores question on 200,000 COVID deaths | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 'Anybody else?' President Donald Trump ignores question on the US hitting 200,000 coronavirus deaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Making sure the ladies get their time to shine.
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1308418108772712449/
> 
> This is why you do not put donor hacks in gov't positions, because they can't be bothered to grasp what's involved in being in such positions.




Maybe she will go to a private-sector prison. I wonder what the education options are there.


----------



## hulugu

JayMysteri0 said:


> Soledad O Brien still calling out
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1308435332103274496/




I have mixed feelings. On one hand, I've had drinks with many politicians and their staff on off-hours because sometimes you're stuck in the same place—there's only so many bars in Iowa, or the edges of Arizona—and sometimes you just want to talk about issues with someone deep in the weeds, and other times, you just simply want to hang out with the cute polling expert. 

On the other hand, you've gotta' remember that access only matters in that it creates access to information that you then publish. And, granted you shouldn't blow up a drinking buddy's career over something you heard at closing time during an off-the-record chat, but you might want to start following leads if that buddy is into some shady shit. 

I was talking to my son about ethics, and we talked about how I went on a junket with a Congressman to Mexico, and while there talked to folks with the State Dept. Afterwards, we went to get lunch at a notable place, and the head waiter delivered our bill to the man he knew, which was a member of State. 

Which created a huge amount of consternation as several people tried to manage the ethics of who paid. I said simply, "I have pesos" and dropped a stack of bills and coins on the table, "you guys figure it out, but I'm paying my part of the bill regardless." 

Now, any report who can be bought with food—though a good mole chicken might be a good start—probably isn't worth a damn, and I don't buy that it matters that much compared to professional duty. But, on the other hand, I want to pay for myself, and I don't want to appear on someone's expense report, either. 

So, if access means you can't do your job, the bigger issue is not whether you had a drink with Boehner, but whether you pick and choose what to write about based on who you like and who you don't. 

Shorter version, if you can't write a sharp piece about a drinking buddy, you need to stop writing, or stop drinking.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I have to guess Cruz somehow isn't certain of his place in hell, so he's got to go that extra troll mile
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1308575190503370752/
FUCK THIS GUY!


----------



## JayMysteri0

Because these ass hats are trying to give me an aneurysm this morning...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1308729966461431808/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1308750488796631041/

I am still wrapping my head around the idea that people want this administration, and bitch about gov't from the same mouth.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1308749958867107845/
Uh...?

Her argument is "Well, at least we didn't really really really really really really really really really really FUCK UP?!!"  That's what she's going with?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1308750796285067264/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Because these ass hats are trying to give me an aneurysm this morning...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1308729966461431808/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1308750488796631041/
> 
> I am still wrapping my head around the idea that people want this administration, and bitch about gov't from the same mouth.



But you have to admit keeping "government doesn't work" your primary agenda then make the government fail is a strategy that guarantees success even if it fails.


----------



## JayMysteri0

PearsonX said:


> But you have to admit keeping "government doesn't work" your primary agenda then make the government fail is a strategy that guarantees success even if it fails.



At the cost of the pinheads who buy this nonsense, while the rich get richer saying the pinheads gov't doesn't work.


----------



## lizkat

And furthermore I should def not have checked into Twitter today.  JFC.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1308879306639187968/


----------



## JayMysteri0

How do you end a perfectly shitty day in the country?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1308901945344692230/

I really should have looked into moving to Japan when I had the chance.


----------



## lizkat

^^^  Yeah...  T.F.G...     listen to the words he actually says there...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1308902603145850882/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

So many 'F's & so many sad salty tears in so little time.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1309156622187585538/


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> So many 'F's & so many sad salty tears in so little time.
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1309156622187585538/



First time I've ever agreed with Lindsey. Yes, everyone hates his guts.


----------



## lizkat

T F GUY AND ALL HIS OTHER F LACKEY GUYS.









						DeJoy Tells Judge Mail-Sorting Machines Can’t Be Reassembled
					

Postmaster General Louis DeJoy told a judge the U.S. Postal Service can’t reassemble the hundreds of high speed mail-sorting machines that were taken apart this year, a project that more than a dozen states allege was intended to undermine the upcoming election.




					www.bloomberg.com
				




Per Louis DeJoy the big Trump donor and new US Postmaster General,,,,  the mail sorting machinery taken out of service in selected postal facilities were allegedly stripped "for parts and repair" of other similar machines, so cannot be put back in service where they were taken from....  despite any orders to stop f'g around with mail service ahead of the elections.  DeJoy's assertions came as the government tried to get a service disruption rollback order modified.  The judge was not impressed.

Excerpt: 

In his ruling, the judge blasted the USPS changes, saying it was “easy to conclude” that DeJoy’s effort was intended to disrupt and challenge the legitimacy of the Nov. 3 election. The judge noted that *72% of the decommissioned high speed mail-sorting machines were located in counties where Hillary Clinton got the most votes in 2016*.​
Oh I get it....


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> So many 'F's & so many sad salty tears in so little time.
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1309156622187585538/



I just want to hug him and say there there. Then whisper it in his ear that yes, we hate your guts.


----------



## lizkat

PearsonX said:


> I just want to hug him and say there there. Then whisper it in his ear that yes, we hate your guts.




I can't even believe Graham is saying half of what he's saying there.  It comes off exactly as you sketched out.

_Help I am trapped in a money vacuum and more than half my usual grasp on so much winning in days gone by is now giving money to the other guy.... _​​and now even the RNC is shrugging Graham off and saying look man don't imagine you're the only guy whose house McConnell and Trump just burned down, we got seats on fire now we thought didn't even need national funding in 2020, so quit whining and go dial for some upscale downhome dollars, we're outta dough to hand around even when we quit buying Trump ads.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I just wanted a 'high point' in this thread

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1309138078733414400/

It's also fun to imagine the crowd yelling "Fuck this guy", instead of him "vote him out", but "vote him out" is much more classier.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> It's also fun to imagine the crowd yelling "Fuck this guy", instead of him "vote him out", but "vote him out" is much more classier.




I still think this was not the appropriate time or place for that kind of behavior. Not that I disagree with the sentiment.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> I still think this was not the appropriate time or place for that kind of behavior. Not that I disagree with the sentiment.



Intellectually I may agree with you, but this individual's sheer naked opportunism for purely selfish reasons based on THAT beautiful woman's death, does NOT rate an intellectual response.  It may not be appropriate, but if one engenders such an emotional response at THAT time, it's probably because they DESERVED it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1309462906908676097/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Followed by...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1309497297215074304/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Guess who's decided NOW is a good time to try and woo the Black vote?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1309550621771563008/


----------



## Alli

I'd say people are smart enough not to be swayed by things like that, but my friend was telling me that his wife has already encountered people who are planning on voting for Trump because "he" gave them $1200. WTF?!


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> I'd say people are smart enough not to be swayed by things like that, but my friend was telling me that his wife has already encountered people who are planning on voting for Trump because "he" gave them $1200. WTF?!



Money taken out of the their own pocket and put back into their own pocket. You want to talk about losers and suckers, just look at the average Trump voter.


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Guess who's decided NOW is a good time to try and woo the Black vote?
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1309550621771563008/




Yeah, well I don't think the Trump campaign aka the White House of 2017-2020 has found enough white (or black, for that matter) paint to obscure Trump's references to shithole countries and his suggestions that the Squad "go back".

If Trump's administration had wanted to create better business opportunities for people of color,  then Trump should have appointed people a tad more woke than his picks for both Commerce and Treasury, ya think? 

Wilbur Ross' main claims to fame at Commerce are 1) not having realized that NOAA and all its scientific endeavors report to him, 2) having said he's not really into that stuff anyway and 3) multiple ethics issues​​As for Mnuchin, well...  this might be the first time he laid hands on any $1 bills but I'm pretty sure he looks ready to help Trump's favorite banks lend those out to people of color at a profit,  no matter how little the USA banks actually have to pay to borrow money themselves these days.​​



I'm ready to make November 3 a sister holiday to Juneteenth going forward no matter what day elections of the future fall on.   Juneteenth certainly merits a national holiday (and is already recognized by all but three states),  but the 3d of November is the day we will have thrown out the wannabe head of an imaginary 21st century white supremacist empire, so that day should stand proudly right next to the 19th of June.


----------



## JayMysteri0

lizkat said:


> Yeah, well I don't think the Trump campaign aka the White House of 2017-2020 has found enough white (or black, for that matter) paint to obscure Trump's references to shithole countries and his suggestions that the Squad "go back".
> 
> If Trump's administration had wanted to create better business opportunities for people of color,  then Trump should have appointed people a tad more woke than his picks for both Commerce and Treasury, ya think?
> 
> Wilbur Ross' main claims to fame at Commerce are 1) not having realized that NOAA and all its scientific endeavors report to him, 2) having said he's not really into that stuff anyway and 3) multiple ethics issues​​As for Mnuchin, well...  this might be the first time he laid hands on any $1 bills but I'm pretty sure he looks ready to help Trump's favorite banks lend those out to people of color at a profit,  no matter how little the USA banks actually have to pay to borrow money themselves these days.​​View attachment 548​
> I'm ready to make November 3 a sister holiday to Juneteenth going forward no matter what day elections of the future fall on.   Juneteenth certainly merits a national holiday (and is already recognized by all but three states),  but the 3d of November is the day we will have thrown out the wannabe head of an imaginary 21st century white supremacist empire, so that day should stand proudly right next to the 19th of June.



To this day whenever I see that picture I find it hard to believe any villain on TV or in the movies looks to comically evil anymore.


----------



## lizkat

Here's one for the books.  Trump administration very suddenly takes $300 million in taxpayer funds from CDC (which operates under the Health and Human services budget) for an upbeat ad campaign "to defeat despair" about the coronavirus.

 WTF?!  Please picture a football field littered from end to end with red flags.









						‘It’s like every red flag’: Trump-ordered HHS ad blitz raises alarms
					

Staffed in part by associates of a longtime GOP operative, the ad campaign includes CeCe Winans, Dennis Quaid and others pushing an optimistic line about coronavirus.




					www.politico.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Take your pick at who earns "This Fucking Guy", but it is NOT the man who's the subject of the story...


> He fought wildfires while imprisoned. California reported him to Ice for deportation
> 
> 
> Kao Saelee told the Guardian his sister was waiting outside the prison to pick him up on his release date, but guards transferred him to US immigration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Take your pick at who earns "This Fucking Guy", but it is NOT the man who's the subject of the story...




Talk about making it way too hard to be proud of the USA.  

I won't ask where's the outrage;  we probably lost that around the time CBP / ICE started peeling toddlers off their mamas' legs at border separations of undocumented families.    I'd ask this though:   who profited from this move as Kao Saelee was released from prison?  (bolding below is mine)



> ... officers handed the 41-year-old over to _*a private security contractor*_ who shackled his hands, waist and legs, put him in a van and drove off.




Follow the godblasted money.


----------



## DT

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1310597300918444032/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1310915882483359751/

Followed by
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311007455594328066/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Back to our regularly scheduled fuckery
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311041329615441920/


----------



## JayMysteri0

There's always a sad & angering moment when you actually realize & understand when someone has sold you out
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311333264313978886/


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> There's always a sad & angering moment when you actually realize & understand when someone has sold you out
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311333264313978886/



Yes, I hate it when a president accidentally refuses to denounce white supremacists while at the same time calling on them to get ready.


----------



## rdrr

ericgtr12 said:


> Yes, I hate it when a president accidentally refuses to denounce white supremacists while at the same time calling on them to get ready.
> 
> View attachment 587




Best quote is from David Sedaris back in 2008 about the undecided voter.

*



			I look at these people and can't quite believe that they exist. Are they professional actors? I wonder. Or are they simply laymen who want a lot of attention? To put them in perspective, I think of being on an airplane. The flight attendant comes down the aisle with her food cart and, eventually, parks it beside my seat. "Can I interest you in the chicken?" she asks. "Or would you prefer the platter of shit with bits of broken glass in it? To be undecided in this election is to pause for a moment and then ask how the chicken is cooked.
		
Click to expand...


*


----------



## rdrr

JayMysteri0 said:


> There's always a sad & angering moment when you actually realize & understand when someone has sold you out
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311333264313978886/



Admitting you are wrong is probably the hardest thing to do.  Some won't do it, they go kicking and screaming.


----------



## JayMysteri0

rdrr said:


> Admitting you are wrong is probably the hardest thing to do.  Some won't do it, they go kicking and screaming.



Some won't do it, because they are comfortable where they are right now.  It's when that comfort level isn't there anymore, that the admissions start.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> Some won't do it, because they are comfortable where they are right now.  It's when that comfort level isn't there anymore, that the admissions start.




I wonder how long it will take Tim Scott.


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> So instead of clogging up the TFM thread with individuals who's claim to shame is political, I present...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting with an old favorite



A crook is as a crook does,  birds of a feather.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Sometimes I can't even stomach the effort to write the one sentence lead ins...  

This fucking guy completely turns mine.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311681056039473155/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311685444954984450/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Sometimes I can't even stomach the effort to write the one sentence lead ins...
> 
> This fucking guy completely turns mine.
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311681056039473155/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311685444954984450/




The pop culture expression of shock and awe does come to mind:

_*I can't even...*_​
As a complete coincidence, I just finished a rewatch of the documentary film Harlan County, U.S.A, (re-released in 2006).

From the 1975 review in Variety:​​

> Harlan County, U.S.A. is in essence a straightforward cinema verite documentary about a coal miners’ strike in Kentucky. Director Barbara Kopple began the project in 1972 in Kentucky and was on hand to record the year-plus battle of coal miners at the Brookside Mine in Harlan to join the United Mine Workers.


​

> There is much emphasis on the predictable elements which give the pic the impact of a carefully-plotted fiction feature. Actual strike events are fleshed out with vintage film and stills of mining conditions over the years, of previous labor battles and of current living (and dying) conditions in the industry.



Well I guess the owners of Brookside Mine in that docu never figured they'd end up in the financial state that Bob Murray's company and now Bob himself have ended up in.

I wouldn't wish black lung disease on anyone.   Still, given Murray's previous interview w/ NPR per the cited piece in that tweet, acknowledging then that he had a lung-related ailment himself,  it takes one hell of a lotta brass or else pure desperation to file now for black lung benefits when he had earlier stated on the record in that interview that his illness is not black lung disease, nor related to work in the coal industry but rather is IPF, ideopathic pulmonary fibrosis.

And contrary to what Bob Murray keeps suggesting now, his company did join with others in suing the Obama administration to enjoin it from enforcing measures to reduce the amount of coal dust miners could be exposed to... and his company routinely fought miners' application for black lung benefits for decades as well.   It can be hard not to wish some people would rot in the hell of their own making sometimes.


----------



## JayMysteri0

And now, I bring you a mass "FUCK THIS GUY"...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311743579467907072/

The fact that it's so hard to do these things, says soooooooooooooo much...


----------



## JayMysteri0

Another mass 'F's to be given out...


> Police Sorry They Brought 'Taser Shields' to Peaceful Protest
> 
> 
> Police in Memphis, Tennessee say that bringing the electric shields, capable of delivering 320 volts of electricity, to a protest was a "regrettable mistake."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vice.com





> On Thursday, a small group of people protesting the lack of accountability for Breonna Taylor’s killing were met outside the Shelby County Jail in Memphis, Tenn., by sheriff’s deputies wielding equipment local activists had never seen before: shock shields capable of delivering up to 320 volts of electricity.






> “They wanted to show off their new toys, is what it appeared to me,” Hunter Demster, one of the protestors, told Motherboard. “There were 25 people out at this rally. I think that was an intimidation tactic, I think that was an escalation tactic.”
> 
> 
> After Motherboard requested documents regarding what have been colloquially called "taser shields" and their use, Shelby County Sheriff Floyd Bonner Jr. released a statement on Friday describing the incident as a “regrettable mistake” and saying his office would modify its policy to ensure deputies never used the shields outside the jail again.




Really?  Yet, the Police can't see why there's trust issues?


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> And now, I bring you a mass "FUCK THIS GUY"...
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311743579467907072/
> 
> The fact that it's so hard to do these things, says soooooooooooooo much...




Has Tim Scott switched parties yet? The other Republicans seemed to invite him into the “club” by letting him sponsor a bill after the George Floyd killing. Seems like they don’t care much anymore... he called on Trump to take back his statements during the debate.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Are some going to finally stop with this bullshit about trying to portray the 1st lady as some kind of put upon victim?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311857713408860165/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1311840688540192768/


----------



## JayMysteri0

And a special random "Fuck That guy" to this supposed 'fan'


> After a fan on Twitter pleaded with Neil Gaiman not to include “politically correct nonsense” in the upcoming _Sandman_ adaptation, the author released this statement, presumably referring to the series’ yet-to-be-announced supporting cast.




https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1310688927582486529/

That 'fan' has since deleted his tweet.


----------



## JayMysteri0

WTF?!!!  
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1312069139322859521/
They need to find that guy, and then...


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> WTF?!!!
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1312069139322859521/
> They need to find that guy, and then...



Yeah this is sad, such a good guy.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Little change of pace, and highlight that dumbass you would go, "That fucking gal"

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1312058510788583424/


----------



## JayMysteri0

When an asshole gets schooled...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1312563570240962560/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1312788347149070342/


----------



## JayMysteri0

And a collective "These Fucking guys"
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1312421006296993792/


----------



## lizkat

How about a round of wonderment about this guy?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1312958202003296257/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Really?! 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1313089557772951553/



> *SOUTHFIELD, Mich. (FOX 2)* - Friday afternoon, as most people were logging off for the weekend, the Michigan Supreme Court issued a ruling that many of Governor Gretchen Whitmer's emergency orders regarding COVID-19 safety are not legal.
> 
> The stunning ruling said she illegally drew authority from a 1945 law that doesn't apply. One aspect the court pointed out was the redeclaring states of emergency in what has been a string of orders from Whitmer. The state of emergency is meant to last 28 days.





> "The Governor does not possess the authority to exercise emergency powers under the Emergency Powers of the Governor Act of 1945 (the EPGA), MCL 10.31 et  seq., because that act is an unlawful delegation of legislative power to the executive branch in violation of the Michigan Constitution.  Accordingly, the executive orders issued by the Governor in response to the COVID-19 pandemic now lack any basis under Michigan law."
> 
> Attorney Katherine Henry has argued against the governor's orders in court for the past 6 months, saying Whitmer had no grounds to continue extending her state of emergency every 28 days.
> 
> 
> The Michigan Supreme Court ruled two different ways on Friday. One rendered a unanimous, 7-0, opinion and the other was a narrow, 4-3, opinion.
> 
> "Specifically, they said she has no authority, on a 7-0 opinion, no authority to issue these executive orders, according to the emergency management act of 1976. That was the first part and that was the part that was unanimous. That she has zero authority to do this," Henry said.
> 
> However, the governor issued a press release said the ruling was 4-3. Henry explained the court actually answered two questions.
> 
> "The second question was whether the Emergency Powers of Governor act violated the state constitution, namely, separation of powers clause - article 3 section 2," she said. "What the court said in a 4-3 opinion, in that regard, was that yes, the emergency power of governor act of 1945 is entirely unconstitutional. The governor has no way to rely on that to act on our behalf."



I wonder if that law will suddenly be legal if a republican governor wants to use it?  

The 'best' part?  I'm sure they will be in good hands now.


> The ruling means the Republican-controlled Michigan House and Senate will have a say in COVID-19 orders.




https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1313095326098751488/



> “It is important to note that this ruling does not take effect for at least 21 days, and until then, my emergency declaration and orders retain the force of law," she said. "Furthermore, after 21 days, many of the responsive measures I have put in place to control the spread of the virus will continue under alternative sources of authority that were not at issue in today’s ruling," the governor said on Friday.
> 
> Herny said that's not true. She said it means we could ignore all mask mandates, social distancing, and more, effective on Friday at 4:35 p.m.
> 
> "That means burn your masks right now if you didn't already. Open your gym, and movie theatre and open whatever business you have. Go on and frequent whatever business you would like to go to, if you have a church that's limited your services because of how you're reading the EOs, forget that. All of those executive orders, based on COVID-19 circumstances, from 2020, they're out, they're gone, they're done," Henry said.


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Really?!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1313089557772951553/
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if that law will suddenly be legal if a republican governor wants to use it?
> 
> The 'best' part?  I'm sure they will be in good hands now.
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1313095326098751488/




I have never --never!!!--  seen a major political party (and usual power-sharer in governments all around the USA) be so obstinate in putting politics before interests of the people in my long life,  as while watching the Republican Party in cahoots with Donald Trump so blatantly mismanage a national crisis.   Never. 

The global covid-19 pandemic is a public health crisis we've been in since the spring (and earlier than we even knew about it).  And yet these guys in the not so Grand Old Party grasp at straws even now to dismiss measures intended to suppress the rate of new infection below a level that could again threaten to overwhelm medical resources and shut down entire sectors of industry vital to everyone's wellbeing:  agriculture, retail, transportation workers are all at risk every day when measures like masking up and observing social distancing are abandoned.  

Without irony I will just note here that when somebody does something that appears to break a law, and it's inconvenient to the platform and policy of Republicans,  the old way of handling that after the fact was for the Republicans to sit down with the Democrats and explain how fixing the law was in the interests of ... well, at least some of the people.   You know, like when Travelers and Citibank merged "because they wanted to" and despite that merger being a violation of Glass Steagall.   No problem,  they just fixed Glass Steagall after the fact to bless the union of banking and insurance interests.     But the Republican Party in Michigan can't help the governor reshape _the view_ of Michigan laws to help save the lives of Michiganders?  I hope the citizens of Michigan who manage to survive covid-19 just abandon the dregs of their GOP for the next 50 years.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This is the same compassionate piece of work  that is part owner of a WNBA team, who's players are campaigning for her opponent.  

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1313228140811083783/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Ah the hey days of MSNBC when Rachel Maddow was a fill in, they were all out combative for any reason

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1313171988878446593/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Oh, because he has to be THAT guy always first & foremost...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1313186529058136070/

All those sorts who said one should NOT wish ill will, you may want to reconsider this ONE time.

Especially for the clueless fuck who's been in charge of NOT dealing with a pandemic that has killed 200K +, and when he got it, got his own team of doctors PERSONALLY and rushed to Walter Reed.  

And...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1313190652499427328/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1313221118241591296/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1312788347149070342/




Did they get the prosecutor from the first go-round with Jeffrey Epstein for this?


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> Ah the hey days of MSNBC when Rachel Maddow was a fill in, they were all out combative for any reason
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1313171988878446593/



I miss Keith Olbermann. Yes, he could be pompous, but he was also suffered no fools.

Maddow’s talent is eviscerating Republicans with surgical precision. Keith Olbermann’s was delivering a verbal punch to the nose.


----------



## lizkat

This guy Ajit Pai, chair of the FCC,  belongs in this thread.  He now doubles down on where he was coming from before the appeals court ruled on a hassle over net neutrality repeal and said "uh no, your commission still hasn't addressed the three points of public concern y'all were asked to address the last time the FCC was in court.  Just do it."  









						FCC chairman stands by net neutrality repeal after appeals court ruling
					

Federal Communications Commission Chairman Ajit Pai said on Monday he stands by the agency's repeal of landmark net neutrality rules and circulated a proposal to address three issues raised by a U.S. appeals court.




					www.reuters.com
				






> FCC Commissioner Jessica Rosenworcel, a Democrat, said the “court decision took the agency to task for disregarding its duty to consider how the FCC’s decision threatened public safety, service for low-income households, and broadband infrastructure.”
> 
> “Now the courts have asked us for a do-over,” she said. “But instead of taking this opportunity to right what this agency got wrong, we are going to double down on our mistake.”




Go figure.  But the FCC's Republican chair doesn't care.  Stay tuned....


----------



## JayMysteri0

Maybe I'm missing something here?



> Facebook to Disable Political Ads—After the Polls Are Closed
> 
> 
> Facebook will temporarily disable all ads focused on political and social issues after polls close on Election Day as part of an effort to “reduce opportunities for confusion or abuse,” it said Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gizmodo.com





> Facebook will temporarily disable all ads focused on political and social issues after polls close on Election Day as part of an effort to “reduce opportunities for confusion or abuse,” it said Wednesday.
> 
> Guy Rosen, Facebook’s vice president of product management, said the company is preparing for what could be one of the most grueling election night counts since at least 2000. “We’ve known for a long time that the 2020 election in the US would be unlike any other. We’ve been preparing for this election with a unique set of products and policies,” he said.
> 
> “Getting the final election results this year may take longer than previous elections due to the pandemic and more people voting by mail,” Rosen added. “So we’re preparing a range of policies and products to keep people informed and prevent the spread of misinformation.”
> 
> Advertisers will be notified, Facebook said, when it decides to lift the restrictions.



This does what?  Except sound good in bizarro world, and try deflect blame for the B.S. Facebook happily takes money to promote?


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here?
> 
> 
> 
> This does what?  Except sound good in bizarro world, and try deflect blame for the B.S. Facebook happily takes money to promote?



I wonder what they gain or lose from this either way, who wants to continue to advertise politically after the polls close?


----------



## JayMysteri0

ericgtr12 said:


> I wonder what they gain or lose from this either way, who wants to continue to advertise politically after the polls close?



That's what I was wondering, it sounded like Facebook wanted some unearned 'goodwill' points, because they claimed they would not take ads that are no longer pertinent & in demand.


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> That's what I was wondering, it sounded like Facebook wanted some unearned 'goodwill' points, because they claimed they would not take ads that are no longer pertinent & in demand.



They're all over the place right now. My page has a huge banner (only viewable by admins) saying that we "can't advertise due to sharing misinformation" across the top. First, I have never advertised that page and have no plans to and second, they won't exactly say what "misinformation" has been shared. 

Nothing you can say or do will ever reach their support either. They've always been really bad at managing pages, probably because there are so many of them.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This one will be plural, as it involves the nut jobs that the administration and BLM critics have little concern about...



> 13 charged in plots against Michigan governor, police
> 
> 
> LANSING, Mich. (AP) — Agents foiled a stunning plot to kidnap Michigan Democratic Gov. Gretchen Whitmer, authorities said Thursday in announcing charges in an alleged scheme that involved months of planning and even rehearsals to snatch her from her vacation home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com





> DETROIT (AP) — Six men plotted to try to kidnap Michigan Democratic Gov. Gretchen Whitmer at her vacation home, according to a criminal complaint unsealed Thursday in federal court.
> 
> Four of the six men had planned to meet Wednesday to “make a payment on explosives and exchange tactical gear,” the FBI said in the court filing.
> 
> The FBI quoted one of the accused as saying Whitmer “has no checks and balances at all. She has uncontrolled power right now. All good things must come to an end.”
> 
> Authorities scheduled a Thursday afternoon news conference to talk about the case. The government used informants and undercover agents to thwart the alleged plot.
> 
> The criminal complaint said the plan involved Whitmer and her second home in northern Michigan.
> 
> Whitmer has been praised but also deeply criticized for the state’s response to the coronavirus. She put major restrictions on personal movement throughout the state and on the economy, although many of those limits have been lifted.





> Through electronic communications, two of the alleged conspirators “agreed to unite others in their cause and take violent action against multiple state governments that they believe are violating the U.S. Constitution,” the FBI said.
> 
> The criminal complaint identified the six as Adam Fox, Ty Garbin, Kaleb Franks, Daniel Harris, Brandon Caserta, all of Michigan, and Barry Croft of Delaware.
> 
> Fox said he needed 200 men to storm the Capitol building in Lansing and take hostages, including the governor, according to the FBI.
> 
> He said he wanted to try Whitmer for “treason” and would execute the plan before the Nov. 3 election, the government said.
> 
> Later, however, the group shifted to targeting the governor’s vacation home, the FBI said.


----------



## JayMysteri0

FFS Graham!  Are you that determined to follow that idiot down the drain?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1314370072178196480/


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> FFS Graham!  Are you that determined to follow that idiot down the drain?
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1314370072178196480/



Unbelievable. They should refuse it without valid results and publicized results.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here?
> 
> 
> 
> This does what?  Except sound good in bizarro world, and try deflect blame for the B.S. Facebook happily takes money to promote?




Not sure why anybody would spend money on ads AFTER the election. Facebook loses no money by saying this, and maybe fools some people into thinking they care about election integrity... (psst... they don’t)


----------



## JayMysteri0

Hmmmmmm...  






Can you smell it?  That smell of desperation slowing wafting thru the air...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1314649984361533445/


----------



## lizkat

Pence becomes TFG in deciding to pay a visit to Florida just about the time the seniors in The Villages down there finally realize covid's actually coming for them after all and is not a hoax.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1314656444034187266/


----------



## lizkat

TX senatorial debate  -  question on systemic racism -   Cornyn uses air quotes dissing idea it's "systemic"

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1314772513109532672/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Uh, ...wha?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1314715904131895296/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1314747221313806337/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Uh, ...wha?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1314715904131895296/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1314747221313806337/





Poor ol' Lindsey....  can't make up his mind.  Couple days ago he was whining that his challenger, the young African American Democrat Jaime Harrison,  was raising so much more money than he was able to round up.    Looks to me he has amnesia...  and looks like not all South Carolinians buy into Lindsey's disrespect for "liberal" pols after all.

Maybe Graham's just jealous of Harrison's academic cred... Yale, Georgetown Law.   Come to think of it,  those schools don't always crank out "libruls" anyhow.  Sometimes those grads are independent thinkers.  Innovators.   'magine that. And now Harrison has the moxie to figure it's time for Graham to retire and let a Democrat help South Carolina build a better future?    Sounds like the voters there are fixing to say that's a great idea.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> Sounds like the voters there are fixing to say that's a great idea.



Let’s hope so.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Just take a moment, and just...


----------



## Eric

Bakersfield, keeping it classy.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315101854313918465/


----------



## JayMysteri0

For FUCKING FUCK sake!  Please help me understand why is it "Karens" from Barr to random asshat who isn't treated special at a store suddenly becomes expert in slavery, racism, & discrimination?  Were they going on knowledge based on all the years they shit on others, so when something 'bad' happens to them, they can relate to the person doing the 'shitting on'?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315454741825036289/

Why don't we see more of these types of encounters by these people with Black employees?


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> TX senatorial debate  -  question on systemic racism -   Cornyn uses air quotes dissing idea it's "systemic"
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1314772513109532672/



What's infuriating is that the more they deny it, the more they institutionalize this. It's like telling that a collective experience of some people is less valuable than others, "because their complaint doesn't exist."



JayMysteri0 said:


> For FUCKING FUCK sake!  Please help me understand why is it "Karens" from Barr to random asshat who isn't treated special at a store suddenly becomes expert in slavery, racism, & discrimination?  Were they going on knowledge based on all the years they shit on others, so when something 'bad' happens to them, they can relate to the person doing the 'shitting on'?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315454741825036289/
> 
> Why don't we see more of these types of encounters by these people with Black employees?



I'd really wanna ask that woman that what kind of a mother wants to 1) bring home COVID to her child and 2) put her convenience over the priorities of public health or her child's needs (i.e. food). Mother shaming is bad, but man she deserves it.


----------



## iMi

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1306376213477363719/
> 
> When the 'F' did we become a country with two different types of states, where countrymen's deaths are counted separately?!
> 
> What the bloody   ?!!!!!




Do we need more evidence that Trump is not a President of the United States but a leader of separatist movement? People wonder why everyone is buying guns and sitting at home scared. He’s stoking fears of violent conflict all the time.


----------



## iMi

JayMysteri0 said:


> Uh, ...wha?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1314715904131895296/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1314747221313806337/




This is what happens when you’re distracted by the fact that your opponent is outspending you, your party is compromised, your campaign is running dry and now you accidentally told everyone what’s really on your mind. Lindsey is not having a good time.


----------



## JayMysteri0

In case you're wondering why Ben Sasse, civics class, & eighth graders ( sound dirty, it isn't ) are trending, it's because someone tried to be condescending.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315668442465345536/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Just when you think your opinion of Facebook was maybe overexaggerated.  No.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315660594826088449/


----------



## JayMysteri0

An old favorite of this thread, because he never lets us down...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315798038351417345/
For being THAT FUCKING guy!


----------



## JayMysteri0

To wrap up the day:

1.  We had republicans try very hard to make the issues about nomination a case of religious persecution.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315358863894417409/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315793147641950208/

2.  We have MoscuviteMitch in a debate
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315801356813426689/

Not so concerned about his own state, so what's he worried about?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315800305276157953/

3. This GUY is of course holding a rally in THIS state
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315794843550060544/

Sleep well!  It was MONDAY!!


----------



## JayMysteri0

Oh well, this happened YESTERDAY.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315510269976678400/


----------



## lizkat

Trump's been at it again....  running ads without the consent or knowledge of people featured in videos or photos... until they hit public awareness.  

This time it's a member of the active military,  his most senior military advisor,  Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff General Mark Milley.   

Yeah.  This is not just really bad judgment on part of the campaign, not that such a thing likely matters to them.  It's also an inadvertent breach by Gen.Milley of official Department of Defense policy:

"As a matter of long-standing policy, military service members and federal employees acting in their official capacity may not engage in activities that associate the DOD with any partisan political campaign or elections, candidate, cause or issue"​








						Top general did not give his consent to be used in Trump political ad
					

The photo featuring Joint Chiefs Chairman Gen. Mark Milley was used without the officer's "knowledge or consent," according to a defense official.




					www.politico.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

One more, because this guy's fuckery knows no end
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315884996398252033/
How that single moment doesn't motivate people to boot his ass, I will NEVER know.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315811993736019968/
Well, fucking yeah!  They'd say the same thing if Larry Flynt ran.  "He was a businessman, he did porn, and I've been there too long", and they would still have a case for being a better fucking choice for the country.


And there's still THIS guy, clearly divorced from grim fucking reality
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315879949967011840/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Today's TFGal...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1316167979655102469/
Boom!  Goes
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1316204502567985152/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1316209976113721347/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1316210954397347840/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1316211461476085760/


----------



## JayMysteri0

JayMysteri0 said:


> One more, because this guy's fuckery knows no end
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315884996398252033/
> How that single moment doesn't motivate people to boot his ass, I will NEVER know.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315811993736019968/
> Well, fucking yeah!  They'd say the same thing if Larry Flynt ran.  "He was a businessman, he did porn, and I've been there too long", and they would still have a case for being a better fucking choice for the country.
> 
> 
> And there's still THIS guy, clearly divorced from grim fucking reality
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1315879949967011840/



Update:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1316064080906448897/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Update:
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1316064080906448897/



Not saying they should, but could they filibuster that when it’s up for a vote and keep the filibuster going until Nov 3?


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> Not saying they should, but could they filibuster that when it’s up for a vote and keep the filibuster going until Nov 3?



Who cares? 

The point was that MuscoviteMitch only agreed to get on anything stimulus related, because he got his ass handed to him in his debate.

Once again demonstrating his actions are NEVER done out of concern for others, but for himself.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1316937543049502720/
Bruh!  Stop being THAT-


----------



## Arkitect

Hey lovely people of the USA, don't feel quite so bad…

We have a Prime Minister who is unable to even dress himself properly.

It really does inspire confidence.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Ice Cube?  





https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1316450330276704257/





Who the FUCK still falls for this administration's shit?!

Literally a month before an election, where the guy is promising ANYTHING to EVERYONE, even though he didn't keep a FUCKING word during the last 4 years to anyone that didn't want a conservative judge on the Supreme Court in the hopes of keeping him in office?

BRUH?!!!





Enjoy your new career doing voice over work.


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## JayMysteri0

JayMysteri0 said:


> Ice Cube?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1316450330276704257/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who the FUCK still falls for this administration's shit?!
> 
> Literally a month before an election, where the guy is promising ANYTHING to EVERYONE, even though he didn't keep a FUCKING word during the last 4 years to anyone that didn't want a conservative judge on the Supreme Court in the hopes of keeping him in office?
> 
> BRUH?!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your new career doing voice over work.



BWAH HAHA HA HA!         


> Ice Cube Is Ellis From Die Hard
> 
> 
> Do you remember this guy? If you’re my age (41) or older, you probably do. I’m sure Ice Cube does, because he’s old as fuck! If you don’t, his name is Ellis and he’s from a movie called Die Hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> verysmartbrothas.theroot.com





> Do you remember this guy? If you’re my age (41) or older, you probably do. I’m sure Ice Cube does, because he’s old as fuck! If you don’t, his name is Ellis and he’s from a movie called _Die Hard._
> 
> In it, a group of sophisticated terrorists—led by the iconic Hans Gruber—take a building hostage as they attempt to steal a bunch of really expensive papers or whatever from it. Their plans, however, are thwarted by John McClane, a preternaturally resourceful cop who just happens to also be in the building because his wife works there. After ambushing and killing a few of the terrorists, John manages to procure one of their walkie-talkies, and is able to communicate with Hans and a police officer on the street. A cat and mouse game ensues as John repeatedly sabotages them while the terrorists try to find him.
> 
> Ellis is one of the hostages, and embodies a perfect amalgamation of every douchey finance dipshit, literally everyone who’s ever been named “Connor,” and every “it’s chess, not checkers”-ass nigga. He’s a boat shoe dipped in scotch and bigen. Basically, he’s Don Trump Jr.
> 
> Anyway, Ellis decides its wise to enter the office Hans is stationed in, pretend to be John’s close friend, and negotiate John’s surrender. Hans gives Ellis his walkie-talkie, and Ellis “begs” John to give up or they’re going to kill him.
> 
> High off coke and the crust from his own anus, Ellis thinks he’s becoming chummy with Hans, and doesn’t believe he’d actually shoot him. John, however, knows exactly what type of man Hans is, and that Ellis is about to get murked. Which he does.



Perfect!


----------



## JayMysteri0

A reminder of previous "TFG"s before the thread was started.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317188482251608066/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Really?!
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317247745514704896/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Been watching the MSNBC special on the former WH photographer Pete Souza, "The Way I see it".

It hurts.

It's very much ANTI - 45, but it's also a very rose colored view on the Obama presidency.

It's made to pull the heart strings, and it does it by showing how much things have changed in such a short time.

It hurts, because when you think for some, those 8 years were too much to bear, we swung in our current direction.


One thing gets hammered throughout, what the presidency as Pete Souza sees it was, and what he sees it as now.




3:00 = "This is not so bad"


_The part that really hits home is the day that Obama goes to do the eulogy for Reverend Clementa Pinckeney, then returns to the WH lit up in rainbow colored lights, because the same sex ruling had passed.  When has the current president eulogized any victims or done a thing for the LGBTQ community?_


----------



## JayMysteri0

Now he's just fucking with us, getting our hopes up.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317303456349106176/


----------



## JayMysteri0

SERIOUSLY?!!
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317480488366387200/

Completely unrelated, but it made me laugh
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317022418515513344/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317518563222183938/

Well, "NO FUCKING FLIES" on Jeff Zucker & CNN... NOW!

Take a bow for your efforts in ratings, and your part in this shit show.

You deserve it.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> When has the current president eulogized any victims or done a thing for the LGBTQ community?



Never mind for the LGBTQ community. When has he eulogized anyone. Ever. When has he ever done a thing for anyone other than his wealthy hangers-on (I won’t call them his friends, cause they’ll forget him the instant he’s out of office).


JayMysteri0 said:


> SERIOUSLY?!!
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317480488366387200/
> 
> Completely unrelated, but it made me laugh
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317022418515513344/



Is this not illegal???


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> Never mind for the LGBTQ community. When has he eulogized anyone. Ever. When has he ever done a thing for anyone other than his wealthy hangers-on (I won’t call them his friends, cause they’ll forget him the instant he’s out of office).
> 
> Is this not illegal???



Evidently not.

If you put in perspective with other businesses that emulate adulate 45, that's about usual.  Make bid, promise big, get money, drop ball.


----------



## JayMysteri0

We need less of these guys
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317623940148129792/

Why?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317686707584667648/


----------



## JayMysteri0

There's needy, and then there's needy, and then there's this guy
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317628959832539136/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Really?!
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317247745514704896/




Yeah...   the backlash promptly set off a hashtag in Twitter called #MyNameIs   -- in which people of color (and others) schooled the planet on their names and what they mean and why their parents named them that and so forth.

I can never quite decide which of the two (related) Perdues currently in federal offices are more repulsive and unfit...   this f'g guy David Perdue (formerly CEO of Dollar General),  the senior of the two current Republican Senators of Georgia,  or his cousin Sonny Perdue, Trump's Secretary of Agriculture, who entered service under an ethical cloud but is still serving.

Says something when major chicken processor Perdue Farms has to make a point that these guys are not on their roster.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317459203406106624/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Interesting way of phrasing it

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1317968126034599936/

So yeah, Fuck Those guys, and don't let them forget it!


----------



## JayMysteri0

And a never ending consistent "Fuck These Guys" who go zealot



> After Brutal Beheading, Rallies Erupt Across France To Honor Slain Teacher
> 
> 
> Thousands of demonstrators gathered in solidarity in French cities on Sunday as the number of people detained in connection with the history teacher's beheading reportedly rose to 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org





> Crowds gathered throughout France on Sunday to pay tribute to Samuel Paty, the 47-year-old history teacher who was beheaded after he reportedly showed cartoons of the Prophet Muhammad during a civics lesson.





> France is reeling from the killing, which took place in the Paris suburb of Conflans-Sainte-Honorine on Friday.
> 
> According to police, an 18-year-old Chechen refugee attacked Paty near the school and cut his throat, before posting a graphic claim of responsibility on social media. Police fatally shot the attacker after he acted threateningly and did not respond to commands to disarm, authorities said.
> 
> Shortly after, President Emmanuel Macron characterized it as "an Islamist terrorist attack" and said the teacher was targeted because he "taught freedom of expression."


----------



## JayMysteri0

And for one of the slimiest of the bunch, this FUCKING GUY!!!!!



> Flashback: Ted Cruz Supported Eight Justices on Supreme Court | Law & Crime
> 
> 
> Cruz claimed last week that seeking to manipulate the size of the court constituted “an abuse of power"; he quoted the late Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg in defending the sanctity of the current nine-justice bench. He didn’t always believe that to be the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lawandcrime.com





> As Republicans rush to confirm Judge *Amy Coney Barrett* to the U.S. Supreme Court ahead of next month’s election, Texas Sen. *Ted Cruz* and several of his GOP colleagues will reportedly unveil a plan aimed at preventing Democrats from adding any additional justices to the bench, a process known as “court-packing.” Cruz claimed last week that seeking to manipulate the size of the court constituted “an abuse of power”; he quoted the late Justice *Ruth Bader Ginsburg* in defending the sanctity of the current nine-justice bench. He didn’t always believe that to be the case.
> 
> Under Cruz’s plan two-pronged plan, which will be publicly released Tuesday and was first reported by _The Washington Post_, he and five other Republicans will first propose a constitutional amendment “barring the contraction or expansion of the number of seats on the Supreme Court.” A second proposal would “bar any proposals to change the size of the Supreme Court from even being considered in the Senate unless two-thirds of its members agree.”





> “Make no mistake, if Democrats win the election, they will end the filibuster and pack the Supreme Court, expanding the number of justices to advance their radical political agenda, entrenching their power for generations, and destroying the foundations of our democratic system,” Cruz said in a statement describing his proposals.



Translation:  "Make no mistake, if Democrats win which is what we fear, they will do the very shit we would do if in their shoes.  We can't that happen, as any kind of equitability we canNOT abide!  If things are not stacked in our favor, it is NOT fair, it is NOT right, and it is NOT acceptable!"
_Insert tantrum here_

\


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Insert tantrum here




No kiddin'...

[ scrabbles around in the sugar bowl in the back of a kitchen cabinet for $5 more to give to Democratic Senatorial Campaign Committee ]

I keep forgetting how much I really loathe Ted Cruz.  I bet I dislike him even more than ol' Mitch does deep in his reptilian heart.   Cruz once called Mitch McConnell a liar from the floor of the Senate, which is a breach of the Senate's protocol for courtly behavior....

Remember that t-shirt photo I had up in some thread the one that said

DumpTrump
DitchMitch
SlamGraham

Thinking we need one that tacks on "LoseCruz"  even though he's not up for re-election in this class of the Senate.  Just for a warm-up ahead of his 2024 effort.   Heck he only won over O'Rourke in 2018 by a couple points, 50.9% to 48.3% --and Texas is going more blue by the hour these days.


----------



## JayMysteri0

There's all sorts of fuckery that can be pointed out here, that I am not sure where to start.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1318596060403683329/

Is it as a supposed ( when on duty ) law enforcement official, when clearly states their political position AT A POLLING PLACE!!   

Or because of being emboldened like a moron, exposes himself, and risks his livelihood.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1318579324723789825/

What the Fuck is THIS guy thinking?    Or not...


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JayMysteri0 said:


> There's all sorts of fuckery that can be pointed out here, that I am not sure where to start.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1318596060403683329/
> 
> Is it as a supposed ( when on duty ) law enforcement official, when clearly states their political position AT A POLLING PLACE!!
> 
> Or because of being emboldened like a moron, exposes himself, and risks his livelihood.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1318579324723789825/
> 
> What the Fuck is THIS guy thinking?    Or not...




You know, when I am abroad, observing an election as an international election observer, this is one of the really serious boxes we are supposed to tick (or not, as the case is), and are required to report on: Do law enforcement intimidate voters inside or outside the precinct or polling station?  Are they partisan?  Are they flagrantly supportive of one side or another? 

Good grief: Even in outright autocracies, or dictatorships, (I'm looking at you, Belarus) law enforcement goes out of its way to appear to be (whatever about the actually deeply depressing reality) impartial, objective, and above the fray.

What on Earth has happened to the United States?

The Russians (and all of their fellow travellers) will wet themselves with helpless, delighted, laughter.  And then, the old imitation is the sincerest form of flattery stuff - will proceed to shamelessly copy this trick, next time out, whereupon they will say to someone like me - when I remonstrate with them - "but you lot did it first; we do nothing that you haven't done."


----------



## JayMysteri0

_I usually don't cut & paste my posts from the other place, but I can't find better words._

Don't be THIS guy.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1318294974283214848/
I mean literally for   sake don't be this guy!

What the hell?!!  What is wrong with pants?  Is that the new culture war thing after masks?!


----------



## lizkat

Meanwhile in Georgia some messing around with voters' minds and their rights as well:



			Senate District 39 Voters Must Request Ballot Including Special Election | Atlanta Progressive News
		



There's a special primary election in the 39th state senate district in Georgia, and for reasons --possibly just fiscal-- known only to Georgia's Republican governor and secretary of state, *the date of that primary election is the same as that of the general election. *

About 170,000 voters are eligible to vote in that district.

The Georgia Secretary of State, when asked about the balloting issue and why it wasn't just included on the general election ballot as an add on election option,  said  "It's a Democratic primary so why would you want Republicans voting in it".

However, *Georgia's primary system is open so no party enrollment is required.*  Republicans could have been on that primary ballot but none applied.  There are three Democrats competing in the primary.  The seat is vacant now due to a Democrat having vacated it to run for Congress in the 5th CD.  

As it happens during early voting, 39th SD Georgia voters *may have to ask for a ballot for that primary election*  to appear on the screen menu for their options along with the option to vote a ballot for the general election.

*Poll workers are supposed to ask *if you want to vote in both elections when you've checked into the polling place as a registered voter in that 39th district.

*If they don't ask, and a pollworker doesn't ask if the voter wants to vote in the primary, they never see the option to fill out both ballots.   *

Some pollworkers have been saying they don't know anything about that special election. So some voters in that district are ending up in hour-long arguments... and *some of those voters are apparently leaving without even voting in the general election*.  --->>>_"ah, I get it."_


----------



## Scepticalscribe

The OSCE/ODIHR has what is termed a "limited election observation mission" in the US at the moment (limited, on account of Covid as many governments decided not to nominate observers; they did not receive anything like the number of observers that they had requested from seconding states).

However, normally, they publish a number of reports during (and after) the election; I checked their site today seeking the "interim report", which would usually be published around two to three weeks before the election that they are observing is held.

And, perhaps unsurprisingly, given various constraints, there is no "interim report" to be found.


----------



## JayMysteri0

> Colorado Trailer Park Owner Threatens to Increase Rent Should Biden Win Election
> 
> 
> Further proving you don’t have to be a politician to suppress the vote, the landlord of a Colorado trailer park threatened to increase rent for tenants should Joe Biden win the presidential election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theroot.com





> “TO ALL TENANTS:
> 
> Please understand IF Joe Biden is elected as our next President, everything you do and have to pay for will change completely.
> 
> Everything will be increased. Like paying ALOT (sic) more in taxes, utilities, gasoline, groceries, new permits, fees and regulations…everything! This also means YOUR RENT will be increased to cover these expenses. Most likely, rent would DOUBLE in price!
> 
> IF the current President is re-elected, WE WILL NOT RAISE THE RENT FOR AT LEAST 2 YEARS!
> 
> Voting is your choice and we are not telling you how to vote. We are just informing our tenants what WE will do according to the election results.
> 
> If Trump wins, we all win. If Biden wins, we all lose.
> 
> VOTE on November 3, 2020.”





> Marquez, who’s lived in the trailer park for 20 years, said that nothing like this has ever happened with prior landlords. She’s understandably concerned about the ability of her and her neighbors to stay in their homes should rent be increased.
> 
> “Our family lives paycheck to paycheck and right now we barely make things out with what we get,” she told 9News.
> 
> An investigation by the state Attorney General’s office is currently ongoing. Hopefully, it’ll be in favor of the tenants as, again, I’m no legal scholar, but if it looks like voter suppression, and sounds like voter suppression, it just might be voter suppression.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Are we now redefining "triggered"?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1320381382061850631/


----------



## JayMysteri0




----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> Are we now redefining "triggered"?
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1320381382061850631/





He's been ID'ed.

I've got a warning for people who pull guns, you do that, and you're all in, what happens to you next, is your own fault.

When you're still walking with a limp years down the road, maybe after you exit the prison system, you'll wonder if that was really a good idea ...


----------



## DT

@ericgtr12 BTW dude, I've got placeholders vs. icons for most of the functions, assuming those are Font-Awesome type glyphs, looks like maybe a missing library (or funked-up permissions).


----------



## Eric

DT said:


> @ericgtr12 BTW dude, I've got placeholders vs. icons for most of the functions, assuming those are Font-Awesome type glyphs, looks like maybe a missing library (or funked-up permissions).



Still happening? I can't see it on my side, also what style are you using?


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> Are we now redefining "triggered"?



Why does the girl continue hollering at him after he’s pulled a gun? You got him on video - go to the police. Do. Not. Escalate.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Alli said:


> Why does the girl continue hollering at him after he’s pulled a gun? You got him on video - go to the police. Do. Not. Escalate.




I expect that she was genuinely shocked; after all, his reaction was extraordinarily disproportionate - you respond to someone who throws *water* at you, with a drawn firearm?


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> I expect that she was genuinely shocked; after all, his reaction was extraordinarily disproportionate - you respond to someone who throws *water* at you, with a drawn firearm?



I’d have run.


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


>




 Reminds me of this cartoon I saw yesterday.


----------



## User.45

This would make a great T-shirt:
It's Water you Snowflake!


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1320389489324363779/

Out there making his fellow police look gooooood...


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> And, THAT guy
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1306624731114811394/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1306627242034954243/



Trump World is Crookville. Why were these paid? And if it was discovered later, why was a bill not sent  out from the Federal govt with the force of the IRS behind it? Unless it’s the same people running Trump’s audit for as long as he’s President?   

If after the Democrats win, and they say _oh well, for National unity, let’s move on_, I’ll call BS on them.


----------



## JayMysteri0

A two part TF Guy, because "victim blaming"  earns you extra TFGuy points

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1320709001546530816/

So basically if you don't want to get shot or choked death, or a victim of systemic racism, YOU just need to try harder.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1320737219636826112/

In a system that can be inherently racist, that some intentionally resist the efforts to NOT make inherently racist or sexist any longer. 
You know policies that THIS administration went out there way to remove penalties for discriminatory practices.  EAT a bag of 

Oooooh *please* SDNY take a very long look at this entitled jack hole.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> A two part TF Guy, because "victim blaming"  earns you extra TFGuy points
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1320709001546530816/
> 
> So basically if you don't want to get shot or choked death, or a victim of systemic racism, YOU just need to try harder.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1320737219636826112/
> 
> In a system that can be inherently racist, that some intentionally resist the efforts to NOT make inherently racist or sexist any longer.
> You know policies that THIS administration went out there way to remove penalties for discriminatory practices.  EAT a bag of
> 
> Oooooh *please* SDNY take a very long look at this entitled jack hole.



Kushner is the patron saint of economic privilege in education so I exactly care for and value his opinion about equal opportunity and equity as much as he made it to Harvard without multimillion dollar family donations.


----------



## Alli

PearsonX said:


> Kushner is the patron saint of economic privilege in education so I exactly care for and value his opinion about equal opportunity and equity as much as he made it to Harvard without multimillion dollar family donations.



Even worse, if they’re using Kushner as the example, I can’t even blame people for anti-Semitism.


----------



## JayMysteri0

PearsonX said:


> Kushner is the patron saint of economic privilege in education so I exactly care for and value his opinion about equal opportunity and equity as much as he made it to Harvard without multimillion dollar family donations.



This thread covers the annoying entitled braying ass that is Kushner, compared to others in his own class

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1320750911040360449/


----------



## JayMysteri0

How about we add someone different, who has long deserved their place in this hall of shame
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1321257509785604104/


----------



## JayMysteri0

This guy gets a new designation, "the Sam Jackson"

THIS MUTHA F---IN' GUY?!!!
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1321253598521663488/

Again, there are people who still wonder why there is a distrust when it comes to some police.


----------



## JayMysteri0

One last multiple F' ing guyS...



> Hit With An Unexpectedly High Medical Bill, Here's How A Savvy Patient Fought Back
> 
> 
> When the hospital tried to bill her for more than what she'd been quoted, Tiffany Qiu refused to pay the extra amount and the bill went to collections. She still didn't back down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org





> When Tiffany Qiu heard how much her surgery was going to cost her, she was sure the hospital's financial department had made a mistake. Qiu already knew from a breast cancer scare earlier that year that her plan required a 30% coinsurance payment on operations, so she pressed the person on the phone several times to make sure she had heard correctly: Her coinsurance payment would be only 20% if she had the procedure at Palomar Medical Center in Poway, Calif., about 38 miles south of where Qiu lives.
> 
> "I was kind of in doubt, so I called them a second time," said Qiu. "They gave me the exact same amount."
> 
> Qiu had been diagnosed with uterine polyps, a benign condition that was making her periods heavier and more unpredictable. Her OB-GYN proposed removing them but said it was safe to wait. Qiu said that she asked about the possibility of doing it in the doctor's office under local anesthesia to make the procedure cheaper, but that her doctor rebuffed her suggestion.
> 
> 
> Because Qiu thought she was getting a deal on her usual 30% share of the bill, she decided to go ahead with the polyp removal on Nov. 5, 2019. As she sat in the waiting room filling out forms, staffers let her know she needed to pay in full before the surgery.
> 
> Unease set in. The hospital asked for the 20% coinsurance — $1,656.10 — that she had been quoted over the phone, but Qiu hadn't been told she needed to pay on the day of the procedure. As she handed over her credit card, she confirmed one more time that this would be her total patient responsibility, barring complications.
> 
> The surgery was over in less than 30 minutes, and she walked out of the hospital with her husband feeling perfectly fine.
> 
> Then the bill came.





> *Patient: *Tiffany Qiu is a 49-year-old real estate agent and mother of two who lives in Temecula, Calif. Her family of four is covered by a Blue Shield of California policy that she and her husband purchased on the marketplace. Last year, they paid a $1,455 monthly premium, with an individual annual $1,850 deductible and an individual out-of-pocket maximum of $7,550.
> 
> *Total bill: Palomar Health billed Blue Shield $22,219.64 for the polyp removal*, which the insurer negotiated down to $8,576.79. Blue Shield paid $5,769.72 and stated in an explanation of benefits document that Qiu was responsible for a $334.32 deductible and $2,472.75 coinsurance.
> 
> Because Qiu had already paid $1,873.20 on the day of surgery, the hospital billed her an additional $933.87, which meant Qiu was on the hook for the remainder of her 30% coinsurance.
> 
> These figures don't include the fees Qiu paid for anesthesia or her doctor's services.





> Another thing to note is how much *the hospital billed Qiu for a simple outpatient procedure: $22,219.64. That amount is "totally laughable,"* said Dr. Merrit Quarum, founder of WellRithms, a company that works with self-funded employers and other clients to make sense of complex medical claims.
> 
> Not only is the charge far out of line with what that procedure typically costs in that region (about $5,500), but Qiu is now stuck paying a larger amount as her share under the terms of her insurance. This is how those "sticker prices" that few people pay still drive up costs for individuals.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> This guy gets a new designation, "the Sam Jackson"
> 
> THIS MUTHA F---IN' GUY?!!!
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1321253598521663488/
> 
> Again, there are people who still wonder why there is a distrust when it comes to some police.



Where are the Juggalo bois? This year needs more Insane Clown Posse.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This guy, in another example of politics/personal gain over professionalism



> It sure looks like Trump’s national security adviser is campaigning for him in swing states
> 
> 
> Experts say it’s pretty clearly an ethics violation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Time for something different & very bias, a *reverse* TF guy.  
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1321861372095963136/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1321824950223839233/
I don't care how cynical one is, but it's stuff like this even if one believes it's performance, we just have NOT seen in 4 years.  It's what I liked about the last guy, it's what others liked about previous presidents.  So when did F' in empathy become a thing that some aren't into?

I WANT more of TF guy leading a country, and not a damn self financially motivated sociopath!


----------



## JayMysteri0

In my Samuel L Jackson voice, "Mutha Fuckah What"?!!!
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1322049077350174721/


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> In my Samuel L Jackson voice, "Mutha Fuckah What"?!!!
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1322049077350174721/



I hope that one is laughed right out of court.


----------



## SuperMatt

A whole video of TFG’s... what is wrong with Republicans in Idaho? Gotta love the Lt. Gov. using a Bible AND a gun as props....


----------



## Eric

CNN is not playing 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1322206119486464004/


----------



## JayMysteri0

A distant TF Guy, based on remembering what we had until the current TF Guy


----------



## JayMysteri0

Just a quick reminder about a regular member of this thread
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1322927211016585216/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Hey, look it's Facebook!

Being shitty again?  Yup.



> Facebook Went Easy on Conservatives Who Spread Misinformation
> 
> 
> In trying to avoid accusations of anti-conservative bias, Facebook has reportedly held off on punishing allies of President Donald Trump who repeatedly violate its rules against misinformation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gizmodo.com





> In trying to avoid accusations of anti-conservative bias, Facebook has reportedly been bending the rules for high-profile Republicans. Sources told the Washington Post that Facebook has held off on punishing President Donald Trump’s family members and other conservative groups and personalities who repeatedly violate its rules against misinformation, even removing strikes in some cases. And it did so out of fear of the “backlash” that could ensue from enforcing these penalties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around the end of last year, Facebook pulled a repeat infraction claim against Donald Trump Jr. for posting misinformation on Instagram to avoid having to label him a repeat offender, two former Facebook employees told the outlet. This saved the president’s eldest son from incurring penalties such as reduced traffic, demotion in search results, and a temporary block on advertising. One former employee said other Trump family members have received similar preferential treatment over the past year, and that this was just one “among numerous strikes removed.”
> 
> Several pro-Trump organizations were repeatedly allowed to circulate claims that Facebook’s third-party fact-checkers judged as false without recourse. Facebook’s policies dictate that accounts that earn two strikes for posting “false information” within 90 days be given repeat offender status.
> 
> For example, one of the largest group supporting the president’s reelection bid, the political action committee America First Action, posted two videos within a four-day period that falsely claimed Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden is pushing to defund the police. Though Facebook slapped both videos with labels indicating they were false, the company’s own public archive showed that the super PAC didn’t appear to lose ad privileges, the Post reports. Engagement data from the Facebook-owned social media analysis tool CrowdTangle showed zero evidence that the PAC’s traffic or post distribution dipped either.
> 
> Even more worrying, in some cases Facebook failed to flag debunked posts at all when they came from conservative sources. Talk radio host Rush Limbaugh shared a bogus theory with his 2.3 million followers about how the nation’s chief infectious disease expert, Dr. Anthony Fauci, secretly owns half the patent for a covid-19 vaccine. Facebook didn’t apply a label to his post despite the fact that the company’s own fact-checkers debunked it, the Post reported. Another one of Limbaugh’s posts about a Biden conspiracy theory was similarly overlooked. Other conservative pages, including those of the right-wing news outlet the Gateway Pundit and conservative blogger Pamela Geller, also appeared to avoid penalties despite posting content that had been proven false by Facebook’s fact-checkers.


----------



## JayMysteri0

To be clear, I started this thread based on the mocking phrase of "Look at TF guy".  That's not to under sell that those in this thread are in my opinion just some sheer opportunistically evil people.  Examples:



> Trump just ended HealthCare.gov in Georgia
> 
> 
> On election eve, the Trump administration is still working to roll back Obamacare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com





> HealthCare.gov is the face of Obamacare, the online marketplace where millions of Americans sign up for health insurance — and now, two days before the 2020 election, the Trump administration has approved a plan to scrap the website in the swing state of Georgia.
> 
> In a Sunday announcement, which is highly unusual timing, as several health care experts noted, the US Department of Health and Human Services announced it had approved a plan from Georgia Gov. Brian Kemp to close HealthCare.gov to his state’s residents. They will instead be asked to shop for health insurance through brokers or on private websites.





> “The Obamacare Exchanges have not worked for Georgians, leaving them with fewer options and skyrocketing premiums,” CMS Administrator Seema Verma said in a Sunday statement. “Today’s approval of the state’s waiver will usher in a groundswell of healthcare innovation that will deliver lower costs, better care, and more choice to Georgians in the individual market.”
> 
> That statement is untrue on both counts. Georgia’s uninsured rate today is 5 points lower today (13.7 percent) than it was before Obamacare took full effect (18.8 percent in 2013). More than 430,000 Georgians buy their health insurance through HealthCare.gov, and almost all of them receive premium subsidies created by the health care law. The reason the state’s uninsured rate isn’t even lower is its Republican leaders had refused to expand Medicaid through Obamacare, leaving 240,000 people without coverage. (We’ll come back to this in a moment.)
> 
> So, contrary to Verma’s claims, the ACA provided a lot of people in Georgia with health coverage. Moreover, experts expect thousands of people in the state could lose coverage as a result of this new waiver.




Personal anecdote:

When I've had to design some realistic evil looking people, I have turned to this administration for inspiration.  From Mnuchin & wife, Miller, Betsy D, and Seema Verma.  For Fuck sake, how do you do this to people?


----------



## lizkat

Twitter dropped a hammer on Bannon.  YouTube followed suit.  So there are some things one just can't expect a social media site to tolerate after all.  Talking about sticking heads of government officials on a pike is apparently a bridge too far.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1324530459385208832/


----------



## JayMysteri0

It's been a minute so we will ease back into this, with a well earned favorite

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327018525224005632/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> It's been a minute so we will ease back into this, with a well earned favorite
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327018525224005632/




Infuriating really.  McConnell needs to explain himself on this...  and on resistance to election security in general.  The Newsweek piece cited in that tweet notes that Mitch's actions are opposite to what one might expect,  considering that reports on committee led by Republicans had noted Russian interference in 2016 in all 50 states...  and also that even the lobbyists who dropped dough on Mitch might be interested in the money they could get if states were given more federal grants to update their old voting equipment.  Yet McConnell ended up tabling some election security bills claiming they were too partisan.



> "It's not surprising to me that Mitch McConnell is receiving these campaign contributions," the Brennan Center for Justice's Lawrence Norden told Sludge last month. "He seems single-handedly to be standing in the way of anything passing in Congress around election security, and that includes things that the vendors might want, like money for the states to replace antiquated equipment."
> 
> McConnell's actions seemed even more out of balance with his party, as the Senate Intelligence Committee⁠—led by Republicans⁠—released a report later on Thursday claiming Russians have targeted voting systems in all 50 states in 2016. Though there was no evidence votes were changed, in Illinois "Russian cyberactors were in a position to delete or change voter data."


----------



## JayMysteri0

Another old fav
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327037491828957185/

What exactly is too far for Zuck?


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> What exactly is too far for Zuck?



Really! Hadn’t violated *enough*? That’s like saying it’s ok to steal tires as long as you don’t steal the whole car.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Really! Hadn’t violated *enough*? That’s like saying it’s ok to steal tires as long as you don’t steal the whole car.




I try mentally to blur out Bannon himself as the recipient of Zuckerberg's generosity, figuring Bannon is a pretty polarizing guy and has certainly landed in the far negative zone of public opinion held by many of us.  So I try to think about just the language used in the post that stirred up such a ruckus.

(I mean, personally, this:  Bannon could say "good morning" and I'd be repulsed.)​
But I can't get past Zuckerberg allowing anyone to propose putting pols' heads on spikes.  Toying with the edges of what means "incitement to violence" on this behemoth of a social media platform in the recent, current and likely ongoing political climate around the world is just so irresponsible. 

Bannon and others of his ilk but somewhat lower profile have become masterful trolls of people even attempting to be thoughtful --and yes, to thread needles, as Twitter does--  regarding limits on public speech posted on privately owned social media sites. That constant trolling is why I don't even try to avoid blanket castigation of the far right any more,  as well as of all their damn bots and bot-like followers.   I give no benefit of doubt now.  Can't spare it: they almost wore that out in 2015-16 and the past four years, 2020 rhetoric in particular,  have yet again gone beyond the pale too often.

So then what of Zuckerberg?   Should ask himself if he can step back from concerns over FB's revenue streams for a moment.  Let him consider just the sheer weight of hateful urging towards violence that violent speech "metaphors"  --as some insist on calling such language in posts and tweets--  dump into our discourse with each other every day all around the planet.  It can remind of the bad old days along the Cuyahoga River,  where all it took was one more pint of petrol effluent and a carelessly tossed cigarette butt and the river itself would catch fire again.


----------



## JayMysteri0

A plural version, these F'n guys
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327293739941974016/

Secret Service protects these guys from others, they shouldn't need protection from these F'n guys!


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> It's been a minute so we will ease back into this, with a well earned favorite
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327018525224005632/



The voting fraud danger has always been in the infastructure controlled by the powers that be, not rank and file voters. Yet tons of projection from the GOP about the nature and threat of voter fraud To fool their suckers And facilitate vote suppression.


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> A plural version, these F'n guys
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327293739941974016/
> 
> Secret Service protects these guys from others, they shouldn't need protection from these F'n guys!





Well and Capitol Security staff should not be endangered either.  Behold one newly elected woman who disses masking: none other than Marjorie Taylor Greene,  already notorious for her past QAnon affiliation.  But this is really something, she not only thinks little of the value of masks but brags on that to other incoming reps.    No wallflower, Ms. Greene.  Not even sworn in yet and making her mark as a hyperpartisan, selfish Republican.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327316328521187329/


----------



## Huntn

lizkat said:


> Well and Capitol Security staff should not be endangered either.  Behold one newly elected woman who disses masking: none other than Marjorie Taylor Greene,  already notorious for her past QAnon affiliation.  But this is really something, she not only thinks little of the value of masks but brags on that to other incoming reps.    No wallflower, Ms. Greene.  Not even sworn in yet and making her mark as a hyperpartisan, selfish Republican.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327316328521187329/



The Georgia that just surpassed their May High COVID infection rate. She’s trying to set up her own little Koolaid stand on the Capital steps.  


Link​


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> Really! Hadn’t violated *enough*? That’s like saying it’s ok to steal tires as long as you don’t steal the whole car.



More like, in this case, it’s ok to steal the whole car as long as you leave the tires behind....


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> Well and Capitol Security staff should not be endangered either.  Behold one newly elected woman who disses masking: none other than Marjorie Taylor Greene,  already notorious for her past QAnon affiliation.  But this is really something, she not only thinks little of the value of masks but brags on that to other incoming reps.    No wallflower, Ms. Greene.  Not even sworn in yet and making her mark as a hyperpartisan, selfish Republican.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327316328521187329/



Shouldn’t she be waiting until January so that her opponent can file hundreds of lawsuits over the election?


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Another old fav
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327037491828957185/
> 
> What exactly is too far for Zuck?



(Looking at picture) Weaselboy, is that you?


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> Shouldn’t she be waiting until January so that her opponent can file hundreds of lawsuits over the election?



It's the last part of the statement that is mindblowing.  

I can't tell if it's hypocrisy, irony, or both

"My body, my choice."

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327354062254256128/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> It's the last part of the statement that is mindblowing.
> 
> I can't tell if it's hypocrisy, irony, or both
> 
> "My body, my choice."
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327354062254256128/



I believe she is an accurate representation of the people that voted for her.


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> I believe she is an accurate representation of the people that voted for her.



Unfortunately, you are spot on.


----------



## JayMysteri0

A different edition of the 45 family entered today
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327660719710629889/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> A different edition of the 45 family entered today
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327660719710629889/




Hell with a mask on and blonde hair and dressed that way how is she in need of protection in fricken Palm Beach.  She could be the trophy wife of anyone owning a mansion there or a sales clerk on a lunch break.  Not that there's anything wrong with being either of those or dressing that way, but like who cares or would even notice her,  she's like Palm Beach wallpaper ffs.


----------



## JayMysteri0

These guys can't even copy a gang jump in/initiation without making it look wimpy
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327738124907261952/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> These guys can't even copy a gang jump in/initiation without making it look wimpy
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327738124907261952/




Gee I took more of a beating than that in the competition to end up concertmistress of a high school orchestra...


----------



## SuperMatt

They (Proud Boys) are rioting in the streets of DC...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327799503324409857/

Shockingly, no tear gas was used to disperse them.


----------



## lizkat

Meanwhile the Chief Narcissist is on the job

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327760462566486016/


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> These guys can't even copy a gang jump in/initiation without making it look wimpy



From the reaction of the “initiate” it looks as though it tickled.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Farce upon farce. Kayleigh McEninny comes full circle and lies about “Million Maga March” crowd size.









						White House falsely claims ‘one million’ demonstrators in DC for MAGA protest
					

It’s similar to when the administration used ‘alternative facts’ in 2017 to say it had the biggest inauguration ever




					www.independent.co.uk
				




She turned a few thousand people into a million. You know, loaves-and-fishes style.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327646530103369728/

These people. Their contempt for the rest of us is so obvious. They think we’re idiots.


----------



## lizkat

Thomas Veil said:


> Farce upon farce. Kayleigh McEninny comes full circle and lies about “Million Maga March” crowd size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House falsely claims ‘one million’ demonstrators in DC for MAGA protest
> 
> 
> It’s similar to when the administration used ‘alternative facts’ in 2017 to say it had the biggest inauguration ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She turned a few thousand people into a million. You know, loaves-and-fishes style.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1327646530103369728/
> 
> These people. Their contempt for the rest of us is so obvious. They think we’re idiots.




Plus they can't even find any decent photoshoppers?


----------



## JayMysteri0

UGH!  This... person... 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1329181411249704960/






Side note:  This is one of the few individuals who flies to 'work' in congress via her own private craft.

So when not supposedly raking it in via what could look like 'insider trading' at the start of the pandemic, she's stumping on Capitol steps for a few bucks on Faux News.


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> UGH!  This... person...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1329181411249704960/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note:  This is one of the few individuals who flies to 'work' in congress via her own private craft.
> 
> So when not supposedly raking it in via what could look like 'insider trading' at the start of the pandemic, she's stumping on Capitol steps for a few bucks on Faux News.



If the last 4 years are any indication nobody will act and nobody will care. Republicans play dirty and as long as we never hold them accountable it will continue.


----------



## JayMysteri0

An extra special TF for this individual involved in the Wayne County stupidity.   Especially when it occurs to anyone that they have an issue with an area that a discrepancy of 3 - 4 votes, but NOT a discrepancy that has a 27 vote issue.  For absolutely NO extra points, guess which area is predominantly Black, and which is White?

Let me help anyone if they are somehow stuck on that question.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1329446704312102913/

Now that the deadline has passed & the certification is in, she's trying to flip flop AGAIN, but this time to save face with the rest of the Kool Aid sippers.


----------



## DT

If I may take a moment to FTG in a non-political context, re:  at the Other Place, Mike asking for TV help, and that fuckwit Relentless Power offering his idiot input.  Assuming the G can be read as plural, where applicable ...


----------



## JayMysteri0

A brief look at TF Guy's world Vs the real world

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1329914781386616835/


----------



## JayMysteri0

JayMysteri0 said:


> UGH!  This... person...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1329181411249704960/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note:  This is one of the few individuals who flies to 'work' in congress via her own private craft.
> 
> So when not supposedly raking it in via what could look like 'insider trading' at the start of the pandemic, she's stumping on Capitol steps for a few bucks on Faux News.



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1330347538793291776/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1330349603779014661/


----------



## JayMysteri0

A quick plural version update:
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1330710304519405569/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1330710307052814336/

Yup, THEY hate the guy, see what he's doing, yet still keep silent.  Sounds about right.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> Yup, THEY hate the guy, see what he's doing, yet still keep silent. Sounds about right.



That makes them worse than the man they despise.


----------



## lizkat

Well McConnell is probably set to call his recently defeated opponent Amy McGrath "that f'g chick" or something like that.    Undaunted by having lost the Senate race in Kentucky, she promptly launched a super PAC asking her supporters to help out Georgia Democrats in the two Senate run-offs there in January.   If you can't defeat the majority leader directly, well...  help stack the deck against him further south!  









						Amy McGrath launches super PAC to influence Georgia runoffs
					

Democrat Amy McGrath is spending her money further south, in Georgia, where the battle over control of the Senate continues.




					www.opensecrets.org


----------



## JayMysteri0

When the inevitable war on Christmas begins on Faux after Thanksgiving
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1331022131040317446/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I - I - I don't know where to start with the "Those Fucking guys", but remind me why there's no money for people again...



> Uber and Lyft Awarded $810 Million Federal Contract
> 
> 
> The ride-hailing companies will be tasked with providing transportation for up to 4 million federal employees and their families.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gizmodo.com





> After waging a nefarious and ultimately successful campaign to avoid paying gig workers in California a living wage at all costs, Uber Technologies Inc and Lyft Inc have been rewarded with an $810 million government contract.





> *Under the five-year agreement, issued by the General Services Administration on Monday*, the ride-hailing companies will be tasked with providing transportation for up to 4 million federal employees and their families.



REALLY?!  The timing!


> Veronica Juarez, Lyft’s vice president of social enterprise and government, told _Reuters_ that the deal was the culmination of a nearly four year-long negotiation process. While she declined to say how much the company expected to rake in as a result of the contract, Juarez noted that U.S. government spending on ground transportation tops out at around $200 million each year.




Any deals with oil companies that have been worked on for the last few years need to be suddenly finished as well?


----------



## JayMysteri0

About Open Skies as discussed earlier by someone else
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1331134326310899721/

What is the actual friggin' logic?  Especially for scrapping the two planes used, and preventing new planes to be made for replacement.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> What is the actual friggin' logic? Especially for scrapping the two planes used, and preventing new planes to be made for replacement.



He’s got to help Putin as much as possible before his time is up. Decommissioning the planes is inadequate. Just like the sorting machines in the post offices - they have to be disassembled.


----------



## lizkat

Meanwhile some under-radar business goes on as usual, e.g. tacking stuff into defense budgets in the runup to negotiations between House and Senate.   Latest casual add-on is a $500M hit by this f'g guy Senator Richard Shelby (R-AL)  to build some additional amphibious assault ships that the US Navy did not ask for, and that are not even in the list of stuff they would like to have if funding were available.   This class of ships is actually built next door in Mississippi, but most of the shipyard workers "happen" to hail from Alabama.  But just in case citizens of Alabama proper feel slighted by Shelby's attention to business of a neighboring state, Shelby also tacked in $260M for building more troop transport ships that are assembled in Mobile.  

So all in all, Shelby tacks in three quarters of a cool billion to the Pentagon... but not quite where they might have preferred to spend our tax dollars (or the tax dollars of our future great great great grandchildren) or maybe just some of the Social Security income of our kids. 

Shelby's motto must be "whatever floats our boats".









						Shelby adds $760 million for unrequested ships with Alabama ties
					

The Senate Appropriations panel, led by Chairman Richard C. Shelby, added funding to the Pentagon spending bill for warships built in Shelby’s home state.




					www.rollcall.com


----------



## SuperMatt

These people need to serve hard time for their corruption or it will never end.


----------



## JayMysteri0

45 trying to take a bow for the stock market


> White House reporters befuddled by brief Trump statement on stock market: 'Weird as s--t'
> 
> 
> White House reporters were left befuddled by President Donald Trump's brief statement about the stock market Tuesday afternoon, with one remarking afterward it was "weird as s**t."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com





> White House reporters were left befuddled by President Donald Trump's brief statement about the stock market Tuesday afternoon, with one remarking afterward it was "weird as s--t."
> 
> Trump spoke in the White House briefing room for a little over a minute to tout the Dow Jones Industrial Average passing 30,000 for the first time, calling it a "sacred number" and congratulating the American people for the milestone. He then departed to shouted questions from assembled reporters.
> 
> A hot mic on CSPAN caught reporters sharing their surprised reactions after Trump left, with one saying, "that was weird as s**t." Another appeared to say it was "one of the stranger" briefings he had attended.




Reality


----------



## Thomas Veil

More about Trump’s big Open Skies FU:









						Trump Exits Open Skies Treaty, Moves to Discard Observation Planes
					

The Trump administration formally shut the door on the Open Skies treaty, which was intended to reduce the risk of war by allowing Russia and the West to carry out unarmed reconnaissance flights over each other’s territories.




					www.wsj.com
				






> A senior U.S. official said the planes are being designated as “excess defense articles,” which means they can be given to foreign partners at reduced or no cost.





> As part of the disposal, the old wet-film cameras on the aircraft are likely to be given to European allies. New digital cameras that the Pentagon had planned to install on the planes used for Open Skies flights will instead be transferred to other units in the Air Force.





> The moves follow a July decision by then-Defense Secretary Mark Esper to cancel the program to buy newer planes to replace the OC-135Bs, eliminating the option of replacing the aircraft with more-modern variants as well.



Somewhere in Moscow, Trump’s boss is grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Various reports of this have been floating about Twitter today & yesterday.  I don't know all of the facts for context, but I'm not sure there's enough in the world to justify how this looks.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1331875378953146368/

Update:
Some deets
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1331903320714211329/


----------



## JayMysteri0

From TF Guy to all of you who are NOT THAT guy, "Happy Thanksgiving".

Please be safe.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Sorry.  

Saw this, and I stared in disbelief
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1332006297223503872/

Can't wait to see how the party of pro life, squares their support for this.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Sorry.
> 
> Saw this, and I stared in disbelief
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1332006297223503872/
> 
> Can't wait to see how the party of pro life, squares their support for this.



They’ve got hypocrisy perfected after all these years of vehemently protecting gun rights in the face of mass shootings of kids while pretending to care about protecting life. We all see what it really is.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Definitive TF Guy
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1332100157501018113/

Extra serving
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1331954080420409346/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I really don't want to drag officers here, but this shit screams it

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1332343602836541442/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1332344827313352704/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1332351679057039361/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> I really don't want to drag officers here, but this shit screams it
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1332343602836541442/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1332344827313352704/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1332351679057039361/



Cops knew he was just filming them. Everything they said is a clear lie. But as we all know, they will suffer no consequences. I’m not sure if/how a Biden administration can fix this stuff other than sending in the FBI to investigate hundreds of police departments.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> Cops knew he was just filming them. Everything they said is a clear lie. But as we all know, they will suffer no consequences. I’m not sure if/how a Biden administration can fix this stuff other than sending in the FBI to investigate hundreds of police departments.



I at least give the police credit this time.  One of my biggest issues is the constant overuse of "resisting arrest" as the crime to arrest someone for.  They at least made the effort in their shittiness to creatively apply an offense.  I wonder how many people in that community are aware that filming police is also 'menacing', and mistakenly confused it with the actual given right to do so.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> I at least give the police credit this time.  One of my biggest issues is the constant overuse of "resisting arrest" as the crime to arrest someone for.  They at least made the effort in their shittiness to creatively apply an offense.  I wonder how many people in that community are aware that filming police is also 'menacing', and mistakenly confused it with the actual given right to do so.



He had to be at least 500 feet away from the situation. He must be a VERY menacing individual to menace somebody at that distance. He might have the new Guinness world record for long-distance menacing!


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> He had to be at least 500 feet away from the situation. He must be a VERY menacing individual to menace somebody at that distance. He might have the new Guinness world record for long-distance menacing!



Exercising one's rights that some police don't care for, knows NO menacing distance.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Exercising one's rights that some police don't care for, knows NO menacing distance.



By watching his video, we are all menacing those poor downtrodden police officers!


----------



## JayMysteri0

A VERY LARGE TF Guy, for THIS guy
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1332781573826080769/

If you are wondering what church he is talking about...

It's the church that the democratic challenger for the Georgia seat up for runoff, is a Pastor at.



> Baptism by fire: Georgia Democratic challenger Warnock faces first TV attack in crucial U.S. Senate race
> 
> 
> Republican Senator Kelly Loeffler of Georgia unleashed her first full-scale TV attack ads on Democratic challenger the Rev. Raphael Warnock on Thursday, as the final battle for control of the U.S. Senate intensifies ahead of their January runoff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> A VERY LARGE TF Guy, for THIS guy
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1332781573826080769/
> 
> If you are wondering what church he is talking about...
> 
> It's the church that the democratic challenger for the Georgia seat up for runoff, is a Pastor at.



Yes, it certainly is very Christian to call your fellow believers such names when they don’t agree with you on every issue. Nice to see the other ”christians” in the crowd cheering when he says it too.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> Yes, it certainly is very Christian to call your fellow believers such names when they don’t agree with you on every issue. Nice to see the other ”christians” in the crowd cheering when he says it too.




Wow.  Republicans posturing as true believers while offering a religious judgment on their co-religionists and political opponents could tempt any actual deity to shake the toys off the rug and just start the game over.

Not about religion though, really, is it.  It's about fear mongering and rejection of the very idea of our equality under rule of law, especially at the ballot box.  It's already out there that some Republicans in Georgia think the biggest problem with voting this year in their state stemmed from Stacey Abrams successfully engaging many more people to exercise their right to vote. 

Many more Democrats.  Many more Black voters. Ah. Yeah.

The objection of those Republicans had nothing whatsoever to do with Stacey Abrams' religion, nor the religion of people who flipped the state blue at the top of the ticket in 2020.   It's about their politics and assumption about the intersection of their race, their political preferences and the Senate candidacy of the Rev. Ralph Warnock.  It's a little trickier going after Jon Ossoff in the other contest,  at least with reference to race or religion...  but  only a little trickier...   just give the far right of the GOP time and they'll probably disgrace themselves there as well. 

The Republicans of 2020 are not fazed by calls that they have no shame.  They've had no shame since Trump hijacked their party in 2016 and they lay down for the assurance they'd get their tax cuts, deregulation and "conservative" SCOTUS picks.   It was hard to see how much lower they could go at every turn now and then as Trump's presidency unfolded, particularly after the Senate's phoney "trial" of Trump's impeachment.    But no one outside the GOP's bubble wrap now would be surprised if it turns out they've been digging a nearly bottomless pit in which eventually to bury their once honorable banner forever.

These two Senate runoff contests in Georgia are bound to get even more heated than they are right now.   The stakes are always high for a Senate seat, and it just happens that these two seats could flip the Senate blue just as the White House also turns blue again and after the Dems managed to fend off a challenge to their House majority.    No wonder everyone's saying "buckle up" as we head towards the January votes in Georgia.

I hope some cooler heads on campaign staff of both sides are also saying "chill out" now and then, though... just to keep the contests in the realm of run-offs and not world class champions in the category of Nastiest Two Senate Campaigns Ever.   So far it looks like the GOP is willing to go for that pair of medals though.


----------



## lizkat

Quite aside from all the Hatch Act violations, there are other Trump staffer legal issues pending..

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1333184142394191872/


But about the Hatch Act?    So many violations during this administration that the look-see into them may not just be abandoned when the White House changes hands in January and the sixteen lawbreakers leave office.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1333501449628770305/


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> Quite aside from all the Hatch Act violations, there are other Trump staffer legal issues pending..



Oh if only they all have to answer for their crimes.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Really SHE'S going to try that card?



> Here's Kayleigh McEnany Suggesting a Playboy Reporter Asking Her Questions Is Sexist
> 
> 
> Like all despicable women in politics, White House Press Secretary Kayleigh McEnany knows how to weaponize half-baked feminist rhetoric for her own cowardly benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theslot.jezebel.com





> During a Tuesday morning interview on _Fox and Friends_, McEnany took a moment to reflect on the trials of being a woman propaganda piece for the President of the United States, which sometimes entails being questioned by a reporter for _Playboy_.
> 
> “If you’re a female woman in the Republican party who takes that podium, guess what your worry is: having a _Playboy_ reporter shout questions at you—demeaning misogynistic questions—during a briefing,” McEnany said. “It’s a double standard, it’s one that’s ridiculous, and one that the White House Correspondents Association should look into...”





> McEnany was referring to Brian Karem, a White House reporter for the legendary men’s lifestyle and nudie magazine. McEnany’s attempt to invoke second-wave feminist ire and the culture wars of yesteryear might move those who have a kneejerk reaction to mentions of _Playboy_, but unfortunately for McEnany, being asked questions you don’t care to answer is not misogynistic.





> McEnany’s grudge against Karem isn’t new—he has shouted questions at her regarding the Trump administration’s dismal covid-19 response and her reluctance to wear a mask in the past. But the most recent incident she was likely referencing during her _Fox and Friends interview _occurred during a November 20 press briefing. McEnany called on only a handful of reporters in the first White House press briefing since early October, leaving several journalists in the room outraged. This included CNN’s Kaitlan Collins, who McEnany sneeringly referred to as an “activist” before vacating the podium.
> 
> While this occurred, Karem asked a retreating McEnany if she understands the definition of “sedition” and whether she acknowledges that President Trump lost the 2020 presidential election (despite his adamant denial).





> Yes, Karem shouted. So do all of the other reporters in the room. The only difference is that Karem works for a magazine better known for its lecherous founder and nude centerfolds than its politics and culture writing. Whether McEnany likes it or not, Karem’s employer doesn’t negate the legitimacy of his questions, nor does it absolve McEnany from taking those questions seriously.
> 
> Karem responded to McEnany’s comments on Twitter. “Speaking truth to power is not misogyny,” Karem wrote. “You work for a misogynist. Your briefings are propaganda. You failed the American people who pay your salary. You’re sore because you can’t answer questions honestly.”



From the individual who began her tenure with "I will never lie to you", then laughingly crapped the bed with that promise, then brought us this...


> Kayleigh McEnany’s peculiar complaint about coverage of Biden’s all-female press team





> From literally the day after President Trump was inaugurated, his White House press operation has been anything but a model of honesty and good faith.
> 
> And now it appears ready to go out just as it came in.
> 
> Trump’s communications team on Sunday took issue with a Washington Post report about President-elect Joe Biden’s new all-female senior communications team. Its argument: We actually did it first.
> 
> Trump White House press secretary Kayleigh McEnany cried foul from her personal Twitter account Sunday night.
> 
> “President @realDonaldTrump already has an ALL FEMALE Senior White House Press Team,” McEnany said. “So does @VP … So does @FLOTUS … So does @SecondLady … The completely DISCREDITED @washingtonpost once again reveals their blinding propagandist Fake News proclivities.”
> 
> The message was promoted by others at the White House and self-styled conservative media watchdogs.
> 
> There are two problems with this.





> The second problem, though, is that McEnany et al. are erecting a straw man. The headline McEnany featured in her tweet said merely that Biden had appointed an all-female senior communications team, which is true no matter how you define “senior.” The headline doesn’t reference a claim that this is in some way unprecedented or that Trump didn’t do the same. Yet McEnany suggested that headline was somehow “fake news” that discredits The Post.
> 
> The Post report does include a reference along these lines: “It is the first time all of the top aides tasked with speaking on behalf of an administration and shaping its message will be female.” Again, we can debate “top,” just as we can debate “senior.” But, again, three of the seven jobs that were just filled by women are now held by men. And those are unquestionably top jobs when it comes to “speaking on behalf of the administration”; Deere and Morgenstern do a large chunk of that work for the Trump White House, as reporters will attest.





> The Trump White House has elevated women to the top communications jobs frequently. There is no questioning that. But this is a thoroughly odd parsing by the White House — almost as if it is looking for things to complain about.



To paraphrase,

"Bye Kayleigh"


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1334344934170746882/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I present a late possible pick from the lame duck president to a position in the Pentagon

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1334404333044178945/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Continuing on with this individual, because I want this person returned to Faux News where I will NEVER see them again

"I am nodding my head YES, which means NO I have no real answers for your radical leftist msm questions."
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1334586452160679938/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1334524224086532097/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Some good news...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1334417029680533504/


----------



## lizkat

Some less good (but probably not surprising) news:   Trump administration continues to rush on trying to make life difficult for Biden administration to implement policy changes.   This one is a rushed announcement of intent to auction off coastal plain drilling rights in the Alaskan National Wildlife Refuge early in January.   So rushed they can't even say which parcels...  so it's not about that, it's about Trump being pissed off he lost the election and so just throwing sand in the eyes of the incoming administration.









						Trump to Sell Arctic Oil Rights Days Before Biden Sworn In
					

The Trump administration is racing to sell oil drilling rights in the Arctic National Wildlife Refuge before Joe Biden takes office so the president-elect can’t revoke the contracts.




					www.bloomberg.com
				






> The Interior Department announced Thursday it will hold the auction on Jan. 6 -- an accelerated timetable meant to ensure the oil and gas leases are formally issued before Biden is sworn in Jan. 20. Biden has vowed to permanently protect the refuge, but formal leases are contracts with the federal government and are difficult to cancel.




Not even determined yet:  any details, like which parcels of the coastal plain will have their rights up for sale,  much less financial info like terms of sale or the minimum required bid.  Major oil exploration outfits may well  sit out this auction anyway.  There are lots of reasons for that, not least that the sale of the rights does not guarantee subsequent permits to drill.  Lawsuits ahead = caution light.

But boss Trump will figure it's the idea that counts...  the idea that Biden might grind his teeth over these antics.

What a guy The Don is, eh?    Immature and selfish to the bitter end.


----------



## iLunar

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1334524224086532097/




Exposed. 

Some on the right see a smiling blonde woman and assume innocence. It's a terrible bias. She is just as corrupt and nasty as any Trump.


----------



## rdrr

Every GOP member that are making a big stink about Neera Tanden "mean" tweets, but seemed to be Okay with Trump's disgusting and name calling tweets.   I am looking at you Senators Cornyn and Cotton.   Disagree with her if you must, but the issues of the tweets cannot be used.  You have lost that right!


----------



## lizkat

rdrr said:


> Every GOP member that are making a big stink about Neera Tanden "mean" tweets, but seemed to be Okay with Trump's disgusting and name calling tweets.   I am looking at you Senators Cornyn and Cotton.   Disagree with her if you must, but the issues of the tweets cannot be used.  You have lost that right!




Yah the GOP is going to be hard pressed to get their whines to stick to the wall next to Trump's tweets and videotaped remarks made over the past four years, never mind some of the remarks passed by GOP congress critters from time to time.    I'm surprised the Republicans can complain with a straight face now over any of their lot ever having been "insulted" by anyone.   There are a lot of traits held in common by elected officials in this version of the GOP, but the foremost one seems to be a convenient amnesia about their own antics and lack of decorum.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Unnecessary reminder that the current lame duck administration is a collection of TF Guys/Gals

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1334591926037704704/


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> Unnecessary reminder that the current lame duck administration is a collection of TF Guys/Gals
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1334591926037704704/



This just angers me to such an extent I can feel my blood pressure rise.

At the same time, I have enjoyed watching Jacob Soboroff’s hair rise over the course of the pandemic. It doesn’t get longer, it just gets higher.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This is the stuff that empowers mask deniers
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1334901024859901954/


----------



## JayMysteri0

One of the original 'gifts' that doesn't stop giving...  FLASHBACK TF Gal!!
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1334897778854686720/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> One of the original 'gifts' that doesn't stop giving...  FLASHBACK TF Gal!!
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1334897778854686720/



At least she's not still a member of Congress.   The business practice in Minnesota (Christian counseling) that Michele Bachmann runs with her husband must be needing a boost in these times of the coronavirus. 

Did she ever hear the caution about "be careful what you pray for"? 

Heh, she prayed for "a true vote".  Fancy that.   We got what she had coming. 

Hope she prays again for the outcomes she wants in the January 5th Georgia runoffs...


----------



## JayMysteri0

There's soooo much in this, but TF Guys & Gals, go get 'em NJ

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1334946815549054978/


----------



## JayMysteri0

WHY?!!!!!!!!!!  

And this happened...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1334874087978459136/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1334989336358641666/



> Black Panther’s Letitia Wright Embroiled in Anti-Vax, Anti-Trans Controversy
> 
> 
> Black Panther star Letitia Wright has found herself in the middle of a controversy after sharing an anti-vaccination video with anti-trans comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbr.com





> Black Panther star Letitia Wright is embroiled in a social media controversy after sharing an anti-vaccination video, which also included anti-trans commentary.
> 
> In a now-deleted tweet, Wright originally shared a video on her Twitter account titled "COVID-19 Vaccine, Should We Take It?" Wright's Twitter followers quickly responded with negative comments against the video's anti-vax stance, with some users also pointing out the video host's transphobic views.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1334879978081591298/


----------



## lizkat

Meanwhile, the agencies roll on with their last minute rule changes under Trump.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1335058061623521281/

From the cited Washington Post piece:




> The administration, which is racing to lock in a series of regulatory changes before President-elect Joe Biden takes office, can now publish a final rule modifying the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service’s interpretation of the 1918 Migratory Bird Treaty Act.
> 
> The act prohibits unauthorized “take” of protected bird species — regulatory-speak for hunting, killing, capturing, selling or otherwise hurting the animals. For three years, officials at the Interior Department have sought to exclude accidental deaths from the “take” definition, shielding energy companies, construction firms and land developers from prosecution if their operations “incidentally” kill birds.






> In August, a federal judge struck down as illegal the administration’s first attempt to weaken the rule, a Dec. 22, 2017, solicitor’s opinion. Referring to Harper Lee’s famous novel, U.S. District Court Judge Valerie E. Caproni wrote: “It is not only a sin to kill a mockingbird, it is also a crime. … But if the Department of the Interior has its way, many mockingbirds and other migratory birds that delight people and support ecosystems throughout the country will be killed without legal consequence.”


----------



## JayMysteri0

Amen

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1335041279663742977/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Amen
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1335041279663742977/




Heh, Representative Presley's public speech choices are so well mannered.

While I admire her succinct public response there, I'd love to hear what she really thinks.

Meanwhile I have my own down-home type private thoughts on how high the Wall Street traders really are in any official list of "essential" recipients of a covid vaccination. 

Are you kiddin' me?    What about supermarket clerks and transit and postal workers.  WTF?

Imma let my congresscritter know the edited version of my down home opinion on Monday.


----------



## JayMysteri0

WTF?!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1335415665843458049/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1335339032914489346/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1335623284117876738/


GTF Gone already!!!


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1335623284117876738/
> 
> 
> GTF Gone already!!!



Her lower eyelids and the area around the eyes have been swollen lately. I compared to her looks in August, and even though she (or her staff) is very good at make-up, I think she's been either having very poor sleep and/or crying a lot lately. Mark my words, once she'll face some financial difficulties (which can happen next year if she doesn't get a consultant job somewhere, or in 5 years after Trump's re-election hopes are nixed), she'll publish a book on this describing how hard this job was and she cried herself to sleep every night, the only question will be [determined by what's more lucrative] whether she'll blame the nasty treatment by the press, or the toughness of the job and her guilty conscience.


----------



## iLunar

PearsonX said:


> Her lower eyelids and the area around the eyes have been swollen lately. I compared to her looks in August, and even though she (or her staff) is very good at make-up, I think she's been either having very poor sleep and/or crying a lot lately. Mark my words, once she'll face some financial difficulties (which can happen next year if she doesn't get a consultant job somewhere, or in 5 years after Trump's re-election hopes are nixed), she'll publish a book on this describing how hard this job was and she cried herself to sleep every night, the only question will be [determined by what's more lucrative] whether she'll blame the nasty treatment by the press, or the toughness of the job and her guilty conscience.




She will play perpetual victim, and I'm sure she'll end up working for the GOP or the NRA or some other shady money-laundering operation.

She's trash. Like her boss and his family.


----------



## User.45

iLunar said:


> She will play perpetual victim, and I'm sure she'll end up working for the GOP or the NRA or some other shady money-laundering operation.
> 
> She's trash. Like her boss and his family.



I feel a sort of shallow sympathy for her, like I felt for Sean Spicer, whom I think was going trough the same emotions, just when it was a lot less obvious situation.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1335588857174249472/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1335673010754301958/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1335589966290808833/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Now your daily dose of 45 WTF?!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336119708228063235/


----------



## JayMysteri0

WOW!   

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336168144604450817/

When was the last time THIS ever happened?

NOTE: I apologize, apparently a proclamation was made 3 days ago preemptively about a national remembrance.  So others should get on that I guess.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336023046486773761/

Yeah, THIS guy wants to run for office someday.


----------



## lizkat

And true to form, Georgia election officials are flashing some voter suppresion cards as they ramp up for the two runoff Senate races scheduled for January 5.

They have closed 6 of 11 early voting locations in Cobb county: it's the third largest county in the state, it is heavily Black and Latino and it went big for Joe Biden in November.

Further,  in the southern part of Cobb County where most of the Black and Latino population resides,  officials consolidated four voting locations into one at the very bottom of the county, and so not all voters will be able to get to it.    Voters even elsewhere may have to travel five to 12 miles to an open early voting site and there is little to no public transit in some of the areas.

Officials countered that it's a staffing problem due to covid and holidays and that anyway on Election Day all the regular polling places will be open or voters could use absentee ballots to vote early.

Voting rights advocates noted that during the general election with all the polls open, some Georgians encountered waits of five to ten hours.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/12/07/voting-rights-groups-alarmed-after-cobb-county-reduced-early-voting-sites-ga-senate-runoffs/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Why would anyone be surprised by this?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336637860263419904/

MONEY!  CONTRACTS!


----------



## JayMysteri0

Rep. Katie Porter with the completely unnecessary explainer of why muscomitch has always been TF Guy

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336484551783194624/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336484553435697160/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336484555201470465/


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> Rep. Katie Porter with the completely unnecessary explainer of why muscomitch has always been TF Guy



I freakin’ love Katie Porter.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> I freakin’ love Katie Porter.




Yep...  Rashia Tlaib not too shabby on numbers either ( and not just with respect to the idea of public banks that the right hates so much but mostly associates so far to AOC).

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336514609856045057/


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> Yep... Rashia Tlaib not too shabby on numbers either ( and not just with respect to the idea of public banks that the right hates so much but mostly associates so far to AOC).



So many intelligent women representing us today.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336839493668769792/

And seriously F' this guy!  He needs charges brought up
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336668569845764098/


----------



## JayMysteri0

So, another return to the most popular of TF Guys, and stuff that should be in a voting fraud thread perhaps

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336713647050153984/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336713648270610432/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336713650665611264/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336713653115084802/

It continues...


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> So, another return to the most popular of TF Guys, and stuff that should be in a voting fraud thread perhaps
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336713647050153984/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336713648270610432/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336713650665611264/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336713653115084802/
> 
> It continues...



Funny how Trump isn’t too concerned with these voting anomalies....


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> Funny how Trump isn’t too concerned with these voting anomalies....



Nope.

But others are noticing

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337162204928495618/


----------



## SuperMatt

I don’t want to jump into this rabbit hole; supposed anomalies or general disbelief based on the “people I know” is rampant among those saying Biden’s win isn’t legitimate. If there is some legitimate evidence of widespread fraud, then let’s see it. Otherwise, let’s just accept that Kentucky voters actually want Paul and McConnell to represent them. Maybe all that Kentucky Bourbon is being consumed before voting....


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337211041424441346/



> US carries out rare execution during presidential transition
> 
> 
> TERRE HAUTE, Ind. (AP) — The Trump administration Thursday carried out its ninth federal execution of the year in what has been a first series of executions during a presidential lame-duck period in 130 years, putting to death a Texas street-gang member in the slayings of a religious couple from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com




Why?


----------



## iMi

JayMysteri0 said:


> Rep. Katie Porter with the completely unnecessary explainer of why muscomitch has always been TF Guy
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336484551783194624/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336484553435697160/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336484555201470465/



Next to Nancy Pelosi, Katie Porter is one of the most bad-ass female politicians in Washington. I absolutely love how she puts idiots down during hearings. She's intelligent, composed and has an unprecedented ability to mix in just enough condescending tone to make it immensely satisfying to watch.


----------



## iMi

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337211041424441346/
> 
> 
> 
> Why?




Do you need to ask? 

Let's see... maybe because he's black and probably because he was also black at the time of the crime being committed. The reality is that he wasn't a leader. He was a young kid, growing up black in Texas, having to face a system designed to keep him in shackles, who got mixed up in a gang. What they did was horrific, no doubt. But there is evidence he played a rather passive role and even several of the jurors who delivered the verdict stated that had they have known the level of his involvement at the time, they would not have given him the death penalty.

Now, if he was white, wealthy and committed financial crimes that destroyed the lives of millions of people, he would not even be indicted. Unless those people were also wealthy and influential, then he would have gotten the Madoff treatment. Otherwise, no problem.


----------



## JayMysteri0

iMi said:


> Do you need to ask?
> 
> Let's see... maybe because he's black and probably because he was also black at the time of the crime being committed. The reality is that he wasn't a leader. He was a young kid, growing up black in Texas, having to face a system designed to keep him in shackles, who got mixed up in a gang. What they did was horrific, no doubt. But there is evidence he played a rather passive role and even several of the jurors who delivered the verdict stated that had they have known the level of his involvement at the time, they would not have given him the death penalty.
> 
> Now, if he was white, wealthy and committed financial crimes that destroyed the lives of millions of people, he would not even be indicted. Unless those people were also wealthy and influential, then he would have gotten the Madoff treatment. Otherwise, no problem.



Dylan Roof is trending on Twitter today.

One reason?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337395449326604292/

As you say, Roof *got the option of no death penalty*.  That's certainly handy IF you can get it.


----------



## iMi

JayMysteri0 said:


> Dylan Roof is trending on Twitter today.
> 
> One reason?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337395449326604292/
> 
> As you say, Roof *got the option of no death penalty*.  That's certainly handy IF you can get it.




I've been saying this for years. Some people argue that police needs to be reformed to stop the killings of young black man. We need to change how we police communities. Right, if training was an issue, then how come police seems to have no trouble apprehending heavily armed, mass-murderers and taking them into custody as long as they're white? At the same time, they unload their pistols into a black guy with a cell phone, or a pack of smokes, or having ice cream, or having committed the horrific offense of driving with expired tags, or jaywalking... 

Justice isn't blind. It seems to notice ones skin color just fine.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337407707939221507/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337407707939221507/



Contract says we gotta blow this up to get paid, so ya better stand back!


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337407707939221507/




Wanton vandalism and unnecessary.   Changing the policy in a new admin won't restore the wilderness.  This is typical of the Trump government all over the agencies in the past four years,  breaking stuff with the glee of certain knowledge that a lot of it cannot be repaired.


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> Wanton vandalism and unnecessary.   Changing the policy in a new admin won't restore the wilderness.  This is typical of the Trump government all over the agencies in the past four years,  breaking stuff with the glee of certain knowledge that a lot of it cannot be repaired.



The more I talk to Trump voters, I realize this kind of  is what they want. Stick it to the libs, blow stuff up, screw Europe, etc, etc. It’s no way to run a country! See also Brexit.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> The more I talk to Trump voters, I realize this kind of  is what they want. Stick it to the libs, blow stuff up, screw Europe, etc, etc. It’s no way to run a country! See also Brexit.




Honestly a lot of the world seems caught up in reactive rage.  Can't have what I want, burn it all down.  No clue how to define a problem small enough to work on or to help make any constructive change, just want to wave a wand and have whatever it is show up on the porch...  and since that's not going to happen, to hell with everything and everyone.   Salt the earth, burn the houses!

This cannot be all about coronavirus either.   Brexit and the hyperpartisan snarling of the House Freedom Caucus in the USA preceded that.  

I keep wondering what kids pick up of all this conflict, or if they are mostly sensible enough to figure "grownups are weird sometimes",  so no point trying to figure out what's up with that every day.  But I do wonder how it will affect these kids as they mature and develop political views.   Apathy is sometimes a reaction to too much conflict and confusion about politics.  That would be unfortunate.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337571309266538496/


Yes, the gatherings that have been heavily discouraged, but the WH wanted anyways.  Is the event the president bailed on, because the Supreme Court didn't come thru for him.


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337571309266538496/
> 
> 
> Yes, the gatherings that have been heavily discouraged, but the WH wanted anyways.  Is the event the president bailed on, because the Supreme Court didn't come thru for him.




Guess he really popped his cork over losing that case. 

 He's probably composing tweets to his three SCOTUS picks telling them they're fired.

"What I can't fire these people?  I picked them and they messed up!"

I'd love to be a fly on the wall there right now..


----------



## JayMysteri0

This is why 45 will ALWAYS be TF Guy, even as the putzes try to peddle, "he's not racist".

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337798304726474758/

Let me guess, he just wandered off the street, like all the ANTIFA & BLM people that visited as well?


----------



## JayMysteri0

For frik sake.  This isn't just being TF Guy, this is just plain being a d- because one can...



> Joseph Esptein writes a Wall Street Journal opinion piece urging first lady-elect Dr. Jill Biden to stop using the ‘Dr.’ title in front of her name, even though she earned a doctoral degree from the University of Delaware



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337804907177512962/
The guy even uses the title of "doctor of education".  Since she hasn't delivered a child, she's NOT a doctor?

Anyone tell Fauci?


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> For frik sake.  This isn't just being TF Guy, this is just plain being a d- because one can...
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337804907177512962/
> The guy even uses the title of "doctor of education".  Since she hasn't delivered a child, she's NOT a doctor?
> 
> Anyone tell Fauci?



Doesn’t the name Wall Street *Journal* imply that they do journalism there? Talk about names that need to be changed....

And calling somebody kiddo is behavior usually only seen on far-right message boards where they call people “son” or “kiddo” in a pathetic attempt to be condescending.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> Doesn’t the name Wall Street *Journal* imply that they do journalism there? Talk about names that need to be changed....
> 
> And calling somebody kiddo is behavior usually only seen on far-right message boards where they call people “son” or “kiddo” in a pathetic attempt to be condescending.




The WSJ editorial side was always conservative but under Murdoch it's just trash.  The rest of the paper is still usually worth reading even though it used to be better and it no longer has those wonderful long form pieces it ran pretty often.

If that editorial offering had been written by a female about a male, I can see guys sitting around during a break on a trading floor suggesting it was just penis envy.


----------



## lizkat

That WSJ opinion piece really blew up on Twitter.  Now there's a t-shirt for $20 with proceeds going to the community college where Dr. Biden teaches....  and it says on the front   'That's "Dr. Biden" to you, Sir'  -- and they've sold over 900 already.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337881846756106249/


----------



## SuperMatt

There is a movement on Twitter now of women with Doctorate degrees to talk about it and add Dr. to their Twitter names.


----------



## JayMysteri0

When you know you've come for the wrong person
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337956870112337920/

Yet you know that dill weed & WSJ are loving the attention

Just got wait for that half assed weak fake apology


----------



## lizkat

Those idiots at the WSJ will end up making "kiddo" Biden the most popular First Lady in history before she's even moved into WH.   Plus the community college where she teaches will get their education fund shored up by an unexpected bonanza from the sale of those T-shirts.

The op-ed's author got a comeuppance from Northwestern University where he had been a lecturer.



> “Northwestern is firmly committed to equity, diversity and inclusion, and strongly disagrees with Mr. Epstein’s misogynistic views,” the University said in a statement to student newspaper _The Daily Northwestern._
> 
> In a brief statement, the institution’s department of English noted that Epstein had not taught there for nearly 20 years and accused him of casting “unmerited aspersion on Dr. Jill Biden’s rightful public claiming of her doctoral credentials and expertise.”
> 
> It added: “The Department rejects this opinion as well as the diminishment of anyone’s duly-earned degrees in any field, from any university.”
> 
> Epstein’s profile on the university’s website appears to have been removed since the _Journal_ piece was published on Friday.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337947735673229316/


----------



## Joe

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337957956101476355/


----------



## Scepticalscribe

SuperMatt said:


> There is a movement on Twitter now of women with Doctorate degrees to talk about it and add Dr. to their Twitter names.




I've seen this; some guys are just so ludicrously, hilariously, predictably and pathetically threatened by an educated, accomplished, qualified, competent woman.


----------



## Alli

Scepticalscribe said:


> I've seen this; some guys are just so ludicrously, hilariously, predictably and pathetically threatened by an educated, accomplished, qualified, competent woman.



I will totally be doing that once I’m done. Still have a good year to go though.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> For frik sake.  This isn't just being TF Guy, this is just plain being a d- because one can...
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337804907177512962/
> The guy even uses the title of "doctor of education".  Since she hasn't delivered a child, she's NOT a doctor?
> 
> Anyone tell Fauci?



I started a separate thread on this. The most hilarious self-own is the suggestion that only *he who had* delivered a baby should be called a doctor - like women didn't do that all the time... Also, I've delivered no baby ever and would gladly erase the memories of my OB/GYN clerkship.


----------



## Alli

PearsonX said:


> I started a separate thread on this. The most hilarious self-own is the suggestion that only *he who had* delivered a baby should be called a doctor - like women didn't do that all the time... Also, I've delivered no baby ever and would gladly erase the memories of my OB/GYN clerkship.



Really. What about all the cops and paramedics who have delivered babies without any kind of advanced degree.


----------



## User.45

Scepticalscribe said:


> I've seen this; some guys are just so ludicrously, hilariously, predictably and pathetically threatened by an educated, accomplished, qualified, competent woman.



This. It was actually hilarious back in med school to see how my female class mates intimidated a specific type of man. They felt dating was so hard for them, I felt that they've just had a built-in mechanism to repel dudes with fragile masculinity.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> Really. What about all the cops and paramedics who have delivered babies without any kind of advanced degree.



My opinion: mothers deliver babies. 95% of the time the rest of the people just assist. Only those should take credit who've actually dealt with the remaining 5%.


----------



## User.45

JagRunner said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337957956101476355/



I'm impressed. None of them has razor rash.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

PearsonX said:


> This. It was actually hilarious back in med school to see how my female class mates intimidated a specific type of man. They felt dating was so hard for them, I felt that they've just had a built-in mechanism to repel dudes with fragile masculinity.




Oh, gosh, yes.

I remember similar tales from my own days as an undergrad and postgrad.

This is both hilarious and pathetic.


----------



## lizkat

PearsonX said:


> I'm impressed. None of them has razor rash.




Somewhat encouraging to see these guys impressing upon us all that it's about street theatre.   Not sure they realize that it's all the jokes will be what linger in the net's viral memory banks...  not that once upon a time they showed up to overturn an election.


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> Somewhat encouraging to see these guys impressing upon us all that it's about street theatre.   Not sure they realize that it's all the jokes will be what linger in the net's viral memory banks...  not that once upon a time they showed up to overturn an election.



At this point they certainly give off a L'art pour l'art vibe.


----------



## lizkat

"Now, this..."

Man I am getting so tired of wondering every single day w/ Trump "what next from this _______"

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337917708931895303/


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> "Now, this..."
> 
> Man I am getting so tired of wondering every single day w/ Trump "what next from this _______"
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1337917708931895303/




Yes but it must be driving him wild with frustrated rage that power - and the perception of who has, or holds, power - is slipping away from him. 

For all of his destructive impulses, I'm not sure just what unilateral powers are still open to Mr Trump, and to what extent people will still carry out, or implement, his orders, especially orders bordering on illegality or insanity.

I suspect that the actual levers of Government are either, 1) not being pulled (many serving rats busily abandoning ship, or, at least distancing themselves from the administration), 2) being pulled in a way that may best avert, or minimise, frustrate, further, future  disasters, in areas of competence where the outgoing president's writ does not run, or 3) being reluctantly released in anticipation of a new administration, or, finally, 4) now that the transition is formally underway, the levers of power being run jointly with individuals nominated by the incoming administration.


----------



## lizkat

Scepticalscribe said:


> Yes but it must be driving him wild with frustrated rage that power - and the perception of who has, or holds, power - is slipping away from him.
> 
> For all of his destructive impulses, I'm not sure just what unilateral powers are still open to Mr Trump, and to what extent people will still carry out, or implement, his orders, especially orders bordering on illegality or insanity.
> 
> I suspect that the actual levers of Government are either, 1) not being pulled (many serving rats busily abandoning ship, or, at least distancing themselves from the administration), 2) being pulled in a way that may best avert, or minimise, frustrate, further, future  disasters, in areas of competence where the outgoing president's writ does not run, or 3) being reluctantly released in anticipation of a new administration, or, finally, 4) now that the transition is formally underway, the levers of power being run jointly with individuals nominated by the incoming administration.




One may hope.  And of course I do.   Some days seem longer than others.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

lizkat said:


> One may hope.  And of course I do.   Some days seem longer than others.




Look: I cannot wait until January 20, when this.....creature finally leaves office.

And to think that the incoming President wasn't inaugurated until March in the 19th century.


----------



## Clix Pix

There are MANY of us counting the days......   Christmas?  Pffft!  Who cares?   Let's just get it and the rest of December over with and move right along to New Year's and once we're in January....Ahhhhhhh!!!!  The first couple of weeks of January are going to feel so, SO long, though!!!


----------



## lizkat

I wish Trump would go live in Mar a Lago or wherever already, just not come back from the holiday break.

Meanwhile I paper over anxiety over his antics and a naturally short attention span this time of year by indulging in reads I don't usually do --  I'm sampling one of Stacey Abrams' earlier books, romance novels written under nom de plume, for instance!--   amd cruising around for movies starring people I admired for their acting in other movies.   Random slashings at the calendar...


----------



## JayMysteri0

I'm pretty sure I've gone a day without mentioning how I think this person is the worst, so...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338220185409396736/


> Sen. Kelly Loeffler disavows white supremacist after posing with him for photo
> 
> 
> The campaign of Georgia Republican U.S. Sen. Kelly Loeffler is disavowing a photo circulating on social media of her posing with a longtime white supremacist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marketwatch.com





> ATLANTA — The campaign of Georgia Republican U.S. Sen. Kelly Loeffler is disavowing a photo circulating on social media of her posing with a longtime white supremacist at a recent campaign event, with less than a month to go until the runoff elections that will determine the balance of the U.S. Senate.
> 
> Loeffler did not know who Chester Doles was when she took a picture with him, her campaign spokesman Stephen Lawson said in a statement to The Associated Press on Sunday. The picture was taken Friday at a campaign event in Dawsonville, Georgia.
> 
> “Kelly had no idea who that was, and if she had she would have kicked him out immediately because we condemn in the most vociferous terms everything that he stands for,” Lawson said.
> 
> Doles is a longtime white supremacist who spent decades in the Ku Klux Klan and the neo-Nazi National Alliance. According to The Atlanta Journal-Constitution, Doles was sentenced to prison for the 1993 beating of a Black man in Maryland and again on weapons violations in Georgia.
> 
> Doles is also associated with the Hammerskins, a racist skinhead gang, with whom he marched in the 2017 United the Right rally in Charlottesville, Virginia.
> 
> In response to a message from AP, Doles said Sunday he had “publicly renounced racism on several occasions in the past couple of years.” Doles added that he attended a “redemption service,” standing “in front of an all-Black congregation and told my story and renounced all racism and asked for God’s forgiveness.”





> Doles posted the picture of him and Loeffler to his account on VK, a Russian social networking site where he has posted pictures of himself posing with other Georgia politicians, including Republican Congresswoman-elect Marjorie Taylor Greene, the paper reported.
> 
> Doles has attempted to insinuate himself into Republican politics over the past year, claiming to have renounced his past while maintaining ties with longtime friends in the white supremacist movement.
> 
> In 2019, Doles started a new organization called American Patriots USA, a group supportive of President Donald Trump but deeply tied to the far-right militia movement. Doles endorsed several longshot political candidates in the 2020 election, but also attempted to tie himself to Greene, who had Doles removed from an event in September in Ringgold.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This time, TF Guy is reserved for an entire gov't



> Iran’s execution of journalist Ruhollah Zam, briefly explained
> 
> 
> Zam was best known for reporting on a wave of anti-regime protests in 2018.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com





> Iranian journalist Ruhollah Zam, whose reporting helped spur large anti-government protests, was executed by Iran on Saturday morning, according to reports by state media.
> 
> Zam, 47, was found guilty of “corruption on earth” and sentenced to death in June 2020. The sentence was upheld by Iran’s Supreme Court on Tuesday this week, shortly before his execution.
> 
> The vague charge of “corruption on earth” is often used “in cases involving espionage or attempts to overthrow Iran’s government,” Al Jazeera reported Saturday.
> 
> Zam ran the site Amad News and coordinated a Telegram channel, both of which helped spread information during a wave of anti-regime protests that shook Iran in 2017 and 2018. He was living abroad in Paris at the time, but returned to the Middle East in 2019 and was arrested in Iraq by members of Iran’s Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps.
> 
> It’s unclear exactly why Zam returned to the region, but Karim Sadjadpour, a senior fellow at the Carnegie Endowment for International Peace, tweeted Saturday that Zam was “reportedly lured to Iraq (from France), kidnapped, taken back to Iran, and tortured into confession. He leaves behind a wife and two daughters.”


----------



## JayMysteri0

Even though already posted elsewhere, I decided that the NY Post was enough trash to rate their own TF Guy entry
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338219269969080324/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Even though already posted elsewhere, I decided that the NY Post was enough trash to rate their own TF Guy entry
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338219269969080324/



This is really sad...


----------



## JayMysteri0

I really do loathe this person's existence, and here's a reminder why



> Stephen Miller, Trump’s senior adviser, told Fox News that an ‘alternate slate of electors’ will vote to ‘ensure our legal remedies remain open,’ even though those votes won’t be certified
> 
> On Monday, the Electoral College will cast their ballots to elect Joe Biden as the next president of the United States. Despite losing several lawsuits contesting the election, Trump and his team refuse to concede, and Miller’s mention of ‘alternate’ electors is largely symbolic since their votes will not count and are legally irrelevant at this point.



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338482805299351552/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338483290253221888/

A completely unnecessary addition reflecting my viewpoint
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338503312665153537/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> I really do loathe this person's existence, and here's a reminder why
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338482805299351552/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338483290253221888/



There's a lot of irony here. For example, these unsubstantiated statements could be easily made against either parties, so they wouldn't only have to prove these claims but also that one party benefited from fraud more than the other.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Bye Bill, you will NOT be missed
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338614499981602819/


----------



## DT

Hahaha, nobody is paying attention to you Cheeto, we're all celebrating J&Ks official victory


----------



## JayMysteri0

THIS guy hasn't gotten the attention they deserve as TF Guy, but I try to give this  as little as possible.  Then he goes out of his way...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338648574612168706/

I know I'm not ALWAYS a raging a-- hole, it could just be me, but I think I'd be more upset at having a stroke PERIOD no matter who is near me!  I would be upset if that a-- hat was the one near me though, probably NOT doing a F'N thing, while I had a stroke, worried about titles they don't have.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> THIS guy hasn't gotten the attention they deserve as TF Guy, but I try to give this  as little as possible.  Then he goes out of his way...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338648574612168706/
> 
> I know I'm not ALWAYS a raging a-- hole, it could just be me, but I think I'd be more upset at having a stroke PERIOD no matter who is near me!  I would be upset if that a-- hat was the one near me though, probably NOT doing a F'N thing, while I had a stroke, worried about titles they don't have.



Lol. And a doctor physician at the table would call 911, lay you flat, and wait for EMS to take you to the CT scanner FFS, these people are idiots.

(take it from someone who had actually pushed clot buster to treat stroke...I guess that's also a variant of "he who had delivered a child").


----------



## DT

PearsonX said:


> (take it from someone who had actually pushed clot buster to treat stroke...




I "signed off" on one those one time.  Scary stuff.


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> I "signed off" on one those one time.  Scary stuff.



It's an adrenaline rush for the person doing it (for the one getting it too, just a different kind...). Calling fam to get history while reviewing the CT while checking stuff on the eligibility list and teaching a med student concurrently. But it's not really my kind of lifestyle.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338970870795161607/

...Because of shit like this, this has to be considered

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339032108044595200/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1338970870795161607/
> 
> ...Because of shit like this, this has to be considered
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339032108044595200/



I have a feeling that career public servants are saving every scrap of information on these corrupt grifters, making copies and locking them in safes at home if they have to keep it from being destroyed. They hate having the reputations of their agencies destroyed, and they will have no mercy when it comes to producing the ugliest information available on the crooks leaving power in a month.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> I have a feeling that career public servants are saving every scrap of information on these corrupt grifters, making copies and locking them in safes at home if they have to keep it from being destroyed. They hate having the reputations of their agencies destroyed, and they will have no mercy when it comes to producing the ugliest information available on the crooks leaving power in a month.




I so hope you are right.


----------



## JayMysteri0

> https://www.usnews.com/news/politics/articles/2020-12-15/trump-asking-about-special-prosecutor-for-hunter-biden





> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Donald Trump is considering pushing to have a special counsel appointed to advance a federal tax investigation into the son of President-elect Joe Biden, setting up a potential showdown with incoming acting attorney general Jeffrey Rosen.
> 
> Trump — angry that out-going Attorney General William Barr didn't publicly announce the ongoing, two-year investigation into Hunter Biden — has consulted on the matter with White House chief of staff Mark Meadows, White House counsel Pat Cipollone and outside allies.
> That’s according to several Trump administration officials and Republicans close to the White House who spoke to The Associated Press on condition of anonymity to discuss private matters.
> 
> Beyond appointing a special prosecutor to investigate the younger Biden, the sources said Trump is interested in having another special counsel appointed to look into his own baseless claims of election fraud. But if he's expecting his newly named acting attorney general to go further than Barr on either matter, he could end up quickly disappointed.
> 
> Barr on Monday evening announced he will resign effective next week, revealing his plans about a week after Hunter Biden publicly disclosed that he was under investigation related to his finances. It is generally Justice Department policy not to disclose investigations that are in progress, though the subjects of those investigations can.
> 
> Rosen, the deputy attorney general, will step into the Justice Department's top job in an acting role. A longtime litigator, he has served as Barr's top deputy since May 2019 but largely shies away from the spotlight. He said in a statement Tuesday he was “honored” to serve and “will continue to focus on the implementation of the Department’s key priorities.”
> 
> Trump is still weighing his options, considering whether to pressure Rosen to make the special counsel appointment or, if needed, to replace the acting attorney general with someone more likely to carry out his wishes. He has even asked his team of lawyers, including personal attorney Rudy Giuliani, to look into whether the president has the power to appoint a special counsel himself.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This TF Guy in mind is of a genocidal level, directed at fellow Americans.

Even after it was made clear the massive loss of life involving trying to adopt "herd immunity"



> ‘We want them infected’: Trump appointee demanded ‘herd immunity’ strategy, emails reveal
> 
> 
> Then-HHS science adviser Paul Alexander called for millions of Americans to be infected as means of fighting Covid-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com





> A top Trump appointee repeatedly urged top health officials to adopt a "herd immunity" approach to Covid-19 and allow millions of Americans to be infected by the virus, according to internal emails obtained by a House watchdog and shared with POLITICO.
> 
> “There is no other way, we need to establish herd, and it only comes about allowing the non-high risk groups expose themselves to the virus. PERIOD," then-science adviser Paul Alexander wrote on July 4 to his boss, Health and Human Services assistant secretary for public affairs Michael Caputo, and six other senior officials.
> 
> "Infants, kids, teens, young people, young adults, middle aged with no conditions etc. have zero to little risk….so we use them to develop herd…we want them infected…" Alexander added.
> 
> "_t may be that it will be best if we open up and flood the zone and let the kids and young folk get infected" in order to get "natural immunity…natural exposure," Alexander wrote on July 24 to Food and Drug Administration Commissioner Stephen Hahn, Caputo and eight other senior officials. Caputo subsequently asked Alexander to research the idea, according to emails obtained by the House Oversight Committee's select subcommittee on coronavirus.
> 
> Alexander also argued that colleges should stay open to allow Covid-19 infections to spread, lamenting in a July 27 email to Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Director Robert Redfield that “we essentially took off the battlefield the most potent weapon we had...younger healthy people, children, teens, young people who we needed to fastly [sic] infect themselves, spread it around, develop immunity, and help stop the spread.”
> 
> Alexander was a top deputy of Caputo, who was personally installed by President Donald Trump in April to lead the health department's communications efforts. Officials told POLITICO that they believed that when Alexander made recommendations, he had the backing of the White House.
> 
> “It was understood that he spoke for Michael Caputo, who spoke for the White House,” said Kyle McGowan, a Trump appointee who was CDC chief of staff before leaving this summer. “That’s how they wanted it to be perceived.”
> _



_

It's not surprising to hear this kind of callous stupidity from an administration that is hot for federal executions.

So I'd ask if we can take this gentleman to some place with serious covid issues like a retirement home, prison, or meat packing plant & keep him there until he catches it?  If he survives, he got his wish...

_


----------



## JayMysteri0

Quick reminder of who muscomitch is more worried about during a pandemic, that he won't allow a covid relief package come about

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339221609689698304/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I posted this earlier in the Covid thread...



> Even a White House Staffer Is Relying on GoFundMe For Medical Bills, After Covid-19 Related Amputation
> 
> 
> President Trump has spent the entirety of the covid-19 pandemic flaunting safety protocols and questioning the importance of masks, knowing full well that his access to exceptional healthcare is all but guaranteed. But those just outside his exclusive circle haven’t been so lucky. Now, after...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theslot.jezebel.com




To which, this administration had to turn this into the inevitable TF Guy moment...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339375508748861440/

Seriously?  "Thoughts & prayers?"  F-


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339388074866970625/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Meanwhile back in Georgia, TF Guys



> Unreported Body Bag Investments by Loeffler and Purdue Exposed in Viral New TV Ad #DeadWrongForGeorgia
> 
> 
> New Ad from Progress Action Fund PAC Hits Georgia Senators for Investing in Body Bags After Receiving Classified COVID-19 Info LOS ANGELES, CA — In a hard-hitting rebuke of U.S. Senators Kelly Loeffler and David Purdue in advance of the January 5th runoff election, today Progress Action Fund, a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hillreporter.com





> _New Ad from Progress Action Fund PAC Hits Georgia Senators for Investing in Body Bags After Receiving Classified COVID-19 Info_
> 
> *LOS ANGELES, CA* — In a hard-hitting rebuke of U.S. Senators Kelly Loeffler and David Purdue in advance of the January 5th runoff election, today Progress Action Fund, a progressive PAC, unveiled a powerful new ad excoriating Georgia’s Senators for their investments in body bags after receiving classified COVID-19 intel.
> 
> “Dead Wrong” will run this week on broadcast TV in Augusta behind a six-figure buy starting today, the first day of early voting for the Georgia Senate runoffs. The ad, which went viral online surpassing 1 million views in the first 24 hours of its launch, exposes new explosive information: U.S. Senators Kelly Loeffler and David Purdue inhumanely invested in body bags after receiving a classified briefing on coronavirus, despite continuing to downplay the risks of COVID-19 to the public. This week, the state of Georgia surpassed 10,000 deaths from COVID-19, with the conditions continuing to worsen.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Meanwhile back in Georgia, TF Guys



This ad isn't well executed. Regardless, you need no better testimony of character (and insider trading). You drop your hospitality stocks and you invest in a company that makes PPE.


----------



## JayMysteri0

To start the day in TF Guys


> Second stimulus check: How much would you get?
> 
> 
> The $900 billion package includes $600 per-person cash payments — half of what people received in the spring. President Trump says that's not enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com





> Lawmakers are running out of time to pass another coronavirus relief package before Congress adjourns for the holidays. A major point of contention is whether any package will include a second round of stimulus checks, the direct cash payments that helped millions of households weather the economic crunch caused by the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> A $908 billion bipartisan proposal initially left out stimulus payments, focusing instead on providing jobless workers with an additional $300 in weekly unemployment aid. But a last-minute addition to the package could include another round of checks, most likely at the $600 per-person level, according to a December 16 research note from Raymond James analysts.
> 
> That represents half of the $1,200 payments distributed to about 160 million American consumers through the $2 trillion Coronavirus Aid, Relief and Economic Security, or CARES, Act this spring. Some senators, including Bernie Sanders of Vermont, have insisted that any new relief bill include another round of checks worth $1,200 for low- and middle-income Americans. Sanders, who is joined by Josh Hawley, a Republican senator from Missouri, pledged to force a vote on the proposal before lawmakers adjourn for the year on December 18.



At the rate congress is going. they may finally agree to *just* send out...




cards & double as XMas cards as well and nothing else.




I wonder if 45 will demand his name on these as well?


----------



## JayMysteri0

So a question for this TF Guy...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339566010781868033/

Do "non voters" NOT have the right to vote still?  Did they lose that right when you applied 'non' before their voting status?

More importantly, who does he mean by "non voters"?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Newsflash for the whoever wasn't aware of this...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339598405144723460/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Back at it...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339417561453252609/

It's going to be a long 4 years for the Biden, and it hasn't even started yet.  

That's some petty ass muthafuckas looking for attention going after a woman who doesn't give a flip about them.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339419264680423427/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Back at it...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339417561453252609/
> 
> It's going to be a long 4 years for the Biden, and it hasn't even started yet.
> 
> That's some petty ass muthafuckas looking for attention going after a woman who doesn't give a flip about them.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339419264680423427/



Seriously. I wonder why the Right is unable to get someone with at least a graduate degree to comment on this.
I'm also ammoyed (half amused half annoyed) by people who think their fancy undergrad degree is the equivalent of an advanced degree. In reality, nobody cares how well they did in high school, and truly, it's just an indicator of that.


----------



## Joe

You can see Melania's nudes on the internet but Jill Biden's degrees are a problem?


----------



## DT

JagRunner said:


> You can see Melania's nudes on the internet but Jill Biden's degrees are a problem?



I've seen Dr' Jills nude degrees ... they're pretty hot.


----------



## thekev

JagRunner said:


> You can see Melania's nudes on the internet but Jill Biden's degrees are a problem?




Sure you could go looking for them, but would you want to? You can't expect to un-see shit like that.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JagRunner said:


> You can see Melania's nudes on the internet but Jill Biden's degrees are a problem?




Fake boobs!


----------



## JayMysteri0

A thread of TF Guys
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339582390713294850/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339622138710347776/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339625782772027392/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339651174543351811/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Another reminder that this guy is NOT just a TF Guy

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339682506493194240/

...but an @$$hole!


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Another reminder that this guy is NOT just a TF Guy
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339682506493194240/
> 
> ...but an @$$hole!



Nobody ever wondered why his neighbor beat him up. Can you imagine living next door to this guy? I don’t condone violence, but I can definitely tell why somebody would lose their mind with somebody like this.


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Fake boobs!



Trump is a real boob.


----------



## JayMysteri0

You know what's an admission that your guy lost?  When you suggest sending the military into places ONLY where your guy lost, to get the result YOU want.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339730530661789696/

Reminder:  This asshat got a presidential pardon for confessing to a judge 2X.  NOT because he wasn't guilty of lying to FBI.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339296357157310465/

"Tuition has soared"

Perdue: "Agreed.  So have wages."

  WTF?!

Wages have soared if you are wealthy like a senator who can't debate but still wants a senate seat.
_Especially if you are a wealthy in a pandemic & a senator who likely further benefitted from insider gov't knowledge about the dangers of said pandemic, then minimized it to the public._

For anyone else, wages stagnated for the last 35 years, and college tuition has bloomed.

Who the F' is this clueless mort mean to represent from Georgia?!

 this mutha and send him packing!


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339776867067301888/


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> Reminder: This asshat got a presidential pardon for confessing to a judge 2X. NOT because he wasn't guilty of lying to FBI.



As I replied in TOP, it’s time the Army stripped Flynn of his rank.


----------



## JayMysteri0

As I replied in TOP... It's a scary thing that a former military guy, thinks the military should be sent into civilian population for political reasons.  The idea that this guy had a position of authority in the military, and thinks so little of the voting rights of civilians tells me this guys should have NOT be in the military.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339296357157310465/
> 
> "Tuition has soared"
> 
> Perdue: "Agreed.  So have wages."
> 
> WTF?!
> 
> Wages have soared if you are wealthy like a senator who can't debate but still wants a senate seat.
> _Especially if you are a wealthy in a pandemic & a senator who likely further benefitted from insider gov't knowledge about the dangers of said pandemic, then minimized it to the public._
> 
> For anyone else, wages stagnated for the last 35 years, and college tuition has bloomed.
> 
> Who the F' is this clueless mort mean to represent from Georgia?!
> 
> this mutha and send him packing!



I can see why they only thing Conservatives care about is ”owning the libz..” When they have to actually discuss a topic, they are unprepared and ignorant, and get owned every single time by people that actually know what they’re talking about.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I didn't spotlight Ron Johnson who pretty much held a congressional hearing so people could spout B.S. voter fraud claims, but he's such a TF Guy that he found his way on his own back here...



> Wisconsin Senator Ron Johnson dismisses Missouri Senator Josh Hawley’s bill which would provide working class Americans with $1,200 stimulus checks, describing the direct payment as ‘mortgaging our children’s future’



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1340016250588700676/


----------



## JayMysteri0

The one plan muscomitch & republican friends might consider
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339680172480540684/


----------



## JayMysteri0

When public opinion B - slaps you into doing your damn job



> James Inhofe Threatens to Leave if No Senate Stimulus Deal By Friday
> 
> 
> Inhofe made a point of saying he intends to leave town tomorrow to be with his wife Kay for their anniversary instead of sticking around if the negotiations continue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mediaite.com





> Senator *James Inhofe* (R- OK) said on Friday that he’s going to leave on Saturday and said Congress should get the deal donebefore then.
> 
> Inhofe spoke on the Senate floor Friday, talking about a number of historial events that have happened in December 19th, before saying that day is his anniversary.
> 
> And Inhofe made a point of saying he intends to leave town tomorrow to be with his wife Kay for their wedding anniversary instead of sticking around if the negotiations continue:



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1340023073869869058/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339961926571479043/


> *UPDATE —* Inhofe has apparently decided to remain in D.C> instead.


----------



## JayMysteri0

*WHY?!!!!*   We've been locked in our homes & forced to be good!  Give us this!


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> When public opinion B - slaps you into doing your damn job
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1340023073869869058/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1339961926571479043/



Republicans keep proving that they only care about themselves. It is really infuriating that people vote for them, but as I may have mentioned before, there are a lot of selfish people in this world who probably identify closely with such behavior, and vote accordingly.


----------



## JayMysteri0

> Russia
> US President Trump says he was briefed on the details of the cyberattack linked to Russian intelligence and says it ‘is far greater in the Fake News Media than in actuality’



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1340357504933441538/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1340364605269401601/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1340383638291099648/



> Toomey Fed demand rocks coronavirus relief bill talks - Roll Call
> 
> 
> Negotiations on a coronavirus relief package appeared to hit an eleventh-hour setback Friday over a dispute involving Federal Reserve lending authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rollcall.com





> The biggest immediate hurdle seemed to be a push led by Republican Sen. Patrick J. Toomey of Pennsylvania to block the next administration and the Federal Reserve from relaunching several expiring lending programs next year. Democrats said the move could hamper the economic recovery and hamstring the incoming Biden administration.
> 
> “We almost have a bipartisan COVID package, but at the last minute Republicans are making a demand that WAS NEVER MENTIONED AS KEY TO THE NEGOTIATIONS,” Sen. Brian Schatz, D-Hawaii, tweeted Friday. “They want to block the FED from helping the economy under Biden. It’s the reason we don’t have a deal.”
> 
> It wasn’t clear Friday morning whether the issue could still be resolved in short order or whether it threatened to derail the entire emerging agreement on a long-sought relief package for the COVID-19 pandemic.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1340383638291099648/



More obstructionism. It’s the only thing Mitch knows how to do. He probably smashes his grandkids’ sand castles before they finish.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1340356267106127873/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Seriously, F this guy
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1340656608632840194/
With that used needle, so it doesn't actually go to waste

 
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1340547869309349891/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1340706521617985538/


----------



## JayMysteri0

So this will be different.

It's NOT about TF Guy, but instead someone who is in love with them?  

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1340835705568804865/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1340803953773191168/

Wha?


----------



## JayMysteri0

You know why they are in this thread
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1341262192797122560/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Still, THIS GUY
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1341396570730860547/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I don't think THIS GUY realizes the confession he's making
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1341496987426779136/

F' those po people, we got richer people to make richer!  Woooo!  Amirite?  Who's with me from the donor class?


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JayMysteri0 said:


> I don't think THIS GUY realizes the confession he's making
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1341496987426779136/
> 
> F' those po people, we got richer people to make richer!  Woooo!  Amirite?  Who's with me from the donor class?




And what is wrong with that?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Scepticalscribe said:


> And what is wrong with that?



The way it was taken by many, is that poor shouldn't be comfortable.  Following a common thru line, that the poor shouldn't have any nice things.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1341534036490121216/


----------



## Scepticalscribe

JayMysteri0 said:


> The way it was taken by many, is that poor shouldn't be comfortable.  Following a common thru line, that the poor shouldn't have any nice things.




Ah, yes, I have encountered that old 19th century distinction between the "deserving poor", and the "undeserving poor".  

We should have evolved - as societies - a bit beyond that, instead of seeking to punish people for their poverty.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Scepticalscribe said:


> Ah, yes, I have encountered that old 19th century distinction between the "deserving poor", and the "undeserving poor".
> 
> We should have evolved - as societies - a bit beyond that, instead of seeking to punish people for their poverty.



For some this whole demonization process of the poor, is cloaked with the "tough love" sensibility.  But when you let them carry on long enough, you realize they want to the poor to indeed be that poor from historical TV dramas wearing burlap sack clothing & living in shacks.  They want people to aspire to own an automobile to get to work, but any issues ( pulled over by police for tail lights ) caused by that car. they then didn't deserve that car.  Meat?  Why do they meat?  What do you mean they see movies?  TV?  Why do they watch the news?  

It's always this presentation that the poor as you are undeserving, but ask those same people the very same things those people couldn't live without.



> Pence mocked for saying Democrats want to make poor people ‘more comfortable’
> 
> 
> Critics online wondered why making the poor comfortable was such a bad thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk





> Vice president Mike Pence told a large, often maskless, crowd at a Florida rally on Tuesday that Democrats want to make “poor people more comfortable”, which liberal online commenters seized on as an accidental endorsement of their vision.
> 
> “When we cut taxes, roll back regulations, and advance freedom, their agenda is higher taxes, open borders, soicalised medicine, a Green New Deal, and abortion on demand,” Mr Pence told a crowd of activists from Turning Point USA, a conservative youth group. “They want to make rich people poorer, and poor people more comfortable. We have fought to make every American richer, and that’s exactly what we’ve done.”





> So did journalist Kurt Eichenwald, who wrote, “I guess since democrats want people with $18,445,342,001 to pay taxes so they have – with no investment return included – $18,444,342,001, and also want people not paid a living wage to get a living wage, @VP is right.”
> 
> People for Bernie, an activist group dedicating to continuing Vermont senator Bernie Sander’s democratic socialist movement, wrote that Mr Pence’s speech was a “good message”.





> The vice president used the speech to tout the administration’s economic record, claiming that under Mr Trump median household income rose by the largest amount ever recorded. This is not an entirely complete picture. Incomes have spiked under Trump, but official methodology for measuring this figure has changed over the years, other years have been equally high, and income gains began under former President Barack Obama.  The Trump administration also spearheaded a set of tax cuts in 2017 whose benefits disproportionately flow to the wealthy, including tax breaks that expire for everyone but high earners by the mid-2020s.


----------



## JayMysteri0

And THIS GUY wants his place at the head of the table



So you had problems with the stimulus attempt from either side, saw someone as a villain in all of this?

Well the president would like everyone to hold his beer...



> https://www.huffpost.com/entry/dona...ks-amount-congress_n_5fe292bcc5b66809cb2e653b





> WASHINGTON (Reuters) -U.S. President Donald Trump threatened on Tuesday not to sign a $892-billion coronavirus relief bill that includes desperately needed money for individual Americans, saying it should be amended to increase the amount in the stimulus checks.
> 
> The outgoing Republican president’s threat, with less than a month left in office, throws into turmoil a bipartisan effort in Congress to provide help for people whose lives have been upended by the pandemic.
> 
> “The bill they are now planning to send back to my desk is much different than anticipated,” Trump said in a video posted on Twitter. “It really is a disgrace.”
> 
> Both the U.S. House of Representatives and the Senate passed the legislation on Monday night.
> 
> Trump said he wants Congress to increase the amount in the stimulus checks to $2,000 for individuals or $4,000 for couples, instead of the “ridiculously low” $600 for individuals currently in the bill.
> Trump also complained about money in the legislation for foreign countries, the Smithsonian Institution and fish breeding, among other spending.


----------



## Clix Pix

So he's throwing a monkey wrench (or, for the Brits, a spanner) into the whole works at the last hour.....why am I not surprised?


----------



## lizkat

Not to be outdone in the "This F'g Guy" contest, the Senate offers up its 2021 calendar.  Its recess days are in red.  Yeah.


----------



## SuperMatt

Can’t sign legislation right now, gotta pardon some MORE war criminals...


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> So this will be different.
> 
> It's NOT about TF Guy, but instead someone who is in love with them?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1340835705568804865/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1340803953773191168/
> 
> Wha?



its the wu-tang tang


----------



## JayMysteri0

lizkat said:


> Not to be outdone in the "This F'g Guy" contest, the Senate offers up its 2021 calendar.  Its recess days are in red.  Yeah.
> 
> View attachment 2021​



The schedule of the group of old men worried that if you give people money to stay home safely during a pandemic, it kill their enthusiasm to work.

F' THESE Guys!


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> The way it was taken by many, is that poor shouldn't be comfortable.  Following a common thru line, that the poor shouldn't have any nice things.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1341534036490121216/




Even Santa Claus is making the "this f'g guy" list in some quarters...


----------



## JayMysteri0

A twist, TF Guy gets a 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1341829576633298944/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> I don't think THIS GUY realizes the confession he's making
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1341496987426779136/
> 
> F' those po people, we got richer people to make richer!  Woooo!  Amirite?  Who's with me from the donor class?




I believe he was quoting a Roman soldier who was asked "Why are we doing this again?" by the guy nailing Jesus to the cross.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I really hope this was just some accident of some kind.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1342500656695947266/

I guess not...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1342507211457703936/


----------



## Thomas Veil

Omigod. This woman is an ALL CAPS KAREN.









						Woman Goes Off On Cops As Son Is Arrested In Wild Confrontation
					

A wild arrest took a bizarre turn when mom got involved, and it's on video.




					www.tmz.com
				






> Her kid mouthes off to the cops, swearing at them ... "I see the bitch in all of your f***ing eyes." He then orders cops to unload their guns ... seriously.





> His mother then totally loses it ... hurling epithets at the cops. They tried explaining to her they were investigating a crime, and she fired back ... "I don't give a s*** about your f***ing investigation."





> She then orders the cops to "get the f*** out of here." When they approach her she screams, "Get the f*** out of my f***ing face." Oh, there's more ... "F*** you and your f***ing mother who birthed your f***ing ass."




Speaking of caps...these two are lucky they didn’t get capped by the police.

(And why do I get the feeling that if these people were black, they would’ve been?)


----------



## JayMysteri0

Just an amusing daily reminder of TF Guy
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1342668510825242625/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I think I am beginning to see a trend on twitter... 
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1342589081738485761/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Break is over!  Back to T Mutha F' evil ass guys

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1343218874360209413/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yeah, still TF Guy
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1343444023772672000/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Completely unrelated & mean,  while I wondered why 'Golden Corral' is trending on Twitter,  this is the first post in my feed...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1343534714309763073/

I would have spit out the coffee I haven't had yet all over my monitor.

WOW!!


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Completely unrelated & mean,  while I wondered why 'Golden Corral' is trending on Twitter,  this is the first post in my feed...
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1343534714309763073/
> 
> I would have spit out the coffee I haven't had yet all over my monitor.
> 
> WOW!!




Hah yeah I could handle that in a mid-afternoon coffee break but not first thing in the morning.

I'm finally starting to cull out more of my Twitter follows over similar stuff popping up via their annoying "liked by" feature of diversifying one's timeline.    I guess it's another sign of my readiness to move back to where Twitter was just a way for me to launch a browser tab into media outlets to which I subscribe.

Of course the accounts I follow get to follow their bliss, as it were, but I don't really need Twitter taking so many of those veils off in my own timeline any more and it's too much of a pain to bother muting accounts I don't even follow just because someone I do follow happened to stick a like on some random input to their own timeline and Twitter decided maybe I'd like it too.

And to Jack Dorsey i got this to say about that:

_Dear Jack how about just give us an edit button instead of jacking up opportunities to insert another ad because timeline volume is artificially inflated by many tweets we don't GAF about..._​


----------



## JayMysteri0

Crap done in the name of the number #1 TF Guy



> A doctor at Walter Reed National Military Medical Center who criticized President Trump’s hospital drive-by in October was informed that he no longer has a job there
> 
> Dr. James Phillips called Trump’s drive-by to wave to supporters outside the hospital unnecessary and irresponsible, saying that the hermetically sealed vehicle posed a great risk to the other people driving with the infected president. After his comments, Phillips was taken off the Walter Reed schedule and Tweeted that Sunday was his last shift in the Walter Reed ER.



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1343575462455480323/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Crap done in the name of the number #1 TF Guy
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1343575462455480323/




Too bad there weren't enough people like that doctor in Trump's inner circle to round on him en masse in the media and just let it rip skyward 24/7 that Trump was insanely messing up federal-level leadership and public health guidance.   Might have signed up a few Republican members of House or Senate along the way and made a real difference.   It was never going to be enough for some brave agency level individuals to speak up or even to try to buck their own reality-based messaging up the chain.   

It's really true that a) fish rot from the head down and b) silence near the top is corrosively corrupting.


----------



## JayMysteri0

If these guys are looking to the senate... GOOD LUCK!!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1343671090145591302/

The last 4 years have shown it's one of the larger collection of TF Guys!


----------



## SuperMatt

TF guys from Kentucky:


https://www.nytimes.com/2020/12/28/...cky-economy.html?referringSource=articleShare


----------



## lizkat

Why we can't have reasonable things, never mind nice ones.   Piece in Bloomberg News:









						Poultry Farms in Apartment 13D Show Scale of Pandemic-Aid Fraud
					

Newly released SBA data reveal thousands of $10,000 grants went to people who falsely claimed to have businesses they didn’t have.




					www.bloomberg.com
				



Summary:   the USA's Small Business Administration is discovering assorted fraudulent loans made during the covid-19 pandemic to "enterprising" scammers all over the place in the USA.   Including for instance a couple of "poultry farms" purportedly located at addresses in high rise (and pricey) residential apartments in NYC's Greenwich Village.

The area in question:




​Well sure, I can see having chickens in an apartment in there, why not?​​


​


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1343935741680898049/

G T F O


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wow!  I know I shouldn't laugh, but I laughed...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1344095583217152001/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1344089024596684807/


----------



## hulugu

JayMysteri0 said:


> Crap done in the name of the number #1 TF Guy
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1343575462455480323/




That doc was right. That was a unnecessary stunt that put people at risk, so Zippy the Wonder Ham could wave at his supporters like a bloated Evita.


----------



## JayMysteri0

TF Guy is for an entire administration.

This administration was on a literal desperate killing spree doing anything it could to kill prisoners before this administration ends.

Yet it's considering immunity for a guy everyone considers ordered the killing of an US based journalist, and was seeking someone else in a neighboring ally country.



> Trump administration considering immunity for Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman: report
> 
> 
> The U.S. State Department is reportedly considering immunity for Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman in a lawsuit accusing him of attempting to have a former Saudi intelligence official ass…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com





> The U.S. State Department is reportedly considering immunity for Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman in a lawsuit accusing him of attempting to have a former Saudi intelligence official assassinated.
> 
> 
> 
> Saad Aljabri, a longtime aide to former Crown Prince Mohammed bin Nayef, went public with his claims in August. His federal lawsuit alleges the crown prince dispatched a hit squad to Canada, where Aljabri lives in exile, and that border officials prevented them from entering the country.
> 
> Aljabri alleges the men were sent to kill him within days of the killing of dissident journalist Jamal Khashoggi. The Saudi government filed an Interpol notice asking other countries’ law enforcement to arrest and extradite Aljabri, accusing him of corruption and using his office to enrich himself.
> 
> In November, State Department officials requested information from Aljabri’s lawyers on their views on Riyadh’s immunity request for Crown Prince Mohammed, according to documents reviewed by The New York Times. It remains unclear whether the department will ultimately recommend immunity, or whether a decision will be made before President-elect Joe Biden takes office in January.
> 
> President Trump is known to have a positive relationship with the crown prince and has publicly expressed skepticism that he ordered Khashoggi’s killing, despite the conclusion of several international intelligence agencies. Trump also vetoed a resolution that passed Congress with bipartisan support calling for the U.S. to end its backing of Saudi Arabia's war in Yemen.


----------



## SuperMatt

There seems to be a pattern with Trump’s pardons. Violent people who victimize the weak are first in line.

This winner who physically abused non-violent border-crossers was pardoned by Trump. Although people pardoned are supposed to show remorse, TF Guy said he would do it again.

F the pardoned and the pardoner:









						‘If I Had The Opportunity … I Would Do It Again Exactly The Same Way’: Trump Pardons Former Border Patrol Agent Gary Brugman
					

Former border patrol agent Gary Brugman received a presidential pardon after having spent more than 2 years in prison for deprivation of rights.




					dailycaller.com
				




The rest of the pardon list is below. Don’t read it if you have a slightly upset stomach already.









						Statement from the Press Secretary Regarding Executive Grants of Clemency | The White House
					

Today, President Donald J. Trump granted Full Pardons to 26 individuals and commuted part or all of the sentences of an additional 3 individuals. James Kas




					www.whitehouse.gov


----------



## JayMysteri0

I'm going to avoid all the obvious awkward jokes and just get right to it
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1344465432850423815/
Forget this guy!


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> I'm going to avoid all the obvious awkward jokes and just get right to it
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1344465432850423815/
> Forget this guy!



This guy is afraid of women THis is hilarious!


----------



## hulugu

JayMysteri0 said:


> I'm going to avoid all the obvious awkward jokes and just get right to it
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1344465432850423815/
> Forget this guy!




That guy is raging misogynist.


----------



## JayMysteri0

A quick reminder that this administration is a great big bag of dicks
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1344480162402824196/
Who have NO business in being in gov't.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Let me repeat this...

A quick reminder that this administration is a great big bag of dicks
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1344652236446724102/
Who have NO business in being in gov't.

When you have to give YOURSELF a contract to stay in your job, it's pretty much an admission that YOU shouldn't be in that job.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Oh, and still TF Guy AGAIN...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1344423162302271494/

KENTUCKY!!!


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Oh, and still TF Guy AGAIN...
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1344423162302271494/
> 
> KENTUCKY!!!



The mofo still thinks he's immune...that's why. He got covid 6 months ago, his antibody titers are probably gone by now. Hey, at least you can comfortably sit with him in a restaurant and have a stroke...


----------



## JayMysteri0

A very good point

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1344665093154471944/

This is what she is referring to

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1344488589699162112/

WTF?!


----------



## JayMysteri0

How the FUCK did I miss this? 



> McConnell blocked extending a paid-leave mandate for employees sick with COVID-19 in the $900 billion stimulus package
> 
> 
> The exclusion from the new bill means roughly 87 million workers will lose access to paid-leave protections in just 10 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com





> Congress passed the latest coronavirus stimulus package worth $900 billion on Monday night, but a key provision was left out of the bill - paid sick leave for people who test positive for COVID-19.
> 
> The CARES Act, which was approved in March, required employers to provide up to 14 days of paid leave to workers infected with the virus, to those caring for a relative with the virus, and to people who had to look after their children due to school and day care closures.
> 
> House Democrats led by Speaker Nancy Pelosi pushed for an extension of the federal aid, which is set to expire on December 31. Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell managed to block their bid during negotiations, according to BuzzFeed News. That means roughly 87 million workers will lose access to the protections in just 10 days.
> 
> Paid leave has long been a sticking point in stimulus talks. The House passed two bills in May and October that would have expanded the paid leave mandate, but the legislation never made it to the Senate floor. In late July, McConnell introduced a relief package backed by Senate Republicans that left out the paid leave benefits. The bill never passed.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> How the FUCK did I miss this?



They are making an eighth circle of hell right now. All these schmucks who claim to support babby Jesus in order to pander for the religious votes seem not to remember anything he taught:

From Matthew 25:


Spoiler: Religious text within!



*34*Then shall the King say unto them on his right hand, Come, ye blessed of my Father, inherit the kingdom prepared for you from the foundation of the world: *35*For I was an hungred, and ye gave me meat: I was thirsty, and ye gave me drink: I was a stranger, and ye took me in: *36*Naked, and ye clothed me: I was sick, and ye visited me: I was in prison, and ye came unto me. *37*Then shall the righteous answer him, saying, Lord, when saw we thee an hungred, and fed _thee_? or thirsty, and gave _thee_ drink? *38*When saw we thee a stranger, and took _thee_in? or naked, and clothed _thee_? *39*Or when saw we thee sick, or in prison, and came unto thee? *40*And the King shall answer and say unto them, Verily I say unto you, Inasmuch as ye have done _it_ unto one of the least of these my brethren, ye have done _it_ unto me.

*41*Then shall he say also unto them on the left hand, Depart from me, ye cursed, into everlasting fire, prepared for the devil and his angels: *42*For I was an hungred, and ye gave me no meat: I was thirsty, and ye gave me no drink: *43*I was a stranger, and ye took me not in: naked, and ye clothed me not: sick, and in prison, and ye visited me not. *44*Then shall they also answer him, saying, Lord, when saw we thee an hungred, or athirst, or a stranger, or naked, or sick, or in prison, and did not minister unto thee? *45*Then shall he answer them, saying, Verily I say unto you, Inasmuch as ye did _it_ not to one of the least of these, ye did _it_ not to me. *46*And these shall go away into everlasting punishment: but the righteous into life eternal.


----------



## JayMysteri0

To help you practice one of your first spit takes of the year...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1345218344396455938/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Give the internet a meme, and it will be used anywhere

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1345085717572153354/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1345427633450921984/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1345427633450921984/







Impressive pile of mammoth manure.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1345510474373353472/


----------



## SuperMatt

Pence is in on the fun now too:









						Pence Welcomes Futile Bid by G.O.P. Lawmakers to Overturn Election (Published 2021)
					

Vice President Mike Pence signaled his support as 11 Republican senators and senators-elect said that they would vote to reject President-elect Joseph R. Biden Jr.’s victory.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yeah, still F' this spineless piece of worthless crap

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1345850247910748166/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1345847086915465217/
 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1345840318814560257/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Yeah, still F' this spineless piece of worthless crap
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1345850247910748166/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1345847086915465217/
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1345840318814560257/



A bit late for a come-to-Jesus moment now...


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> A bit late for a come-to-Jesus moment now...




This is what comes of politicians forgetting about a duty to lead and educate constituents while they are in office.

All a lot of them seem to think about now is "Are the high dollar donors still happy?"  and "What are the media saying about me that I need to get out there and fix?"  and "How can I say this without offending the [pick one] lobby?"

The Democrats are almost as bad about this as the Republicans even if the Ds do listen to constituents who didn't vote for them.

References to principles and displays of political courage only seem to get made after leaving office, before throwing hat in the ring again,  or else at the point of announcing a retirement because they're about to get primaried.


----------



## JayMysteri0

A special TF guy, because they earn a STFU for tone deafness
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346177675392659458/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> A special TF guy, because they earn a STFU for tone deafness
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346177675392659458/



Maybe if TF CEO lowered his prices, people could afford to eat healthy...


----------



## DT

Seems like a good place to drop this ... assuming the G isn't gender specific 









						D.C. Police to contact GOP Rep. Boebert about plans to bring Glock to work
					

"That Congresswoman will be subjected to the same penalties as anyone else that’s caught on the D.C. streets carrying a firearm," said police chief Robert Contee III.




					www.politico.com
				





Good, bring it, get arrested, go to jail ... NEXT.


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> Seems like a good place to drop this ... assuming the G isn't gender specific
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D.C. Police to contact GOP Rep. Boebert about plans to bring Glock to work
> 
> 
> "That Congresswoman will be subjected to the same penalties as anyone else that’s caught on the D.C. streets carrying a firearm," said police chief Robert Contee III.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good, bring it, get arrested, go to jail ... NEXT.



Interesting stuff:
"In 2010, Boebert's neighbors called police because they believed her pit bulls were threatening their dogs. Boebert received a ticket for dog code violations.[60] In 2015, she was cited for misdemeanor disorderly conduct at a music festival for telling officers that their arrest of a couple of underage drinkers was unconstitutionalbecause the teenagers had not received _Miranda _warnings.[61] As she was being handcuffed, according to deputies’ reports, Boebert tried to twist away from police, saying that "she had friends at Fox News" and that the arrest would be "national news”.[61] She twice failed to appear in court on the charge.[61] The petty offense was dismissed because the Mesa County district attorney's office believed a jury would not convict her.[61] In 2016, Boebert was cited for operating an unsafe vehicle, to which she pleaded guilty.[62][60]"


----------



## SuperMatt

DC police are on a roll... they just arrested the leader of the Proud Boys when he came back to town after the burning of the BLM banner he ripped off a church. When they got him, they also found illegal high-capacity ammunition feeder hardware, so he’s facing additional charges as well.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/public-safety/proud-boys-enrique-tarrio-arrest/2021/01/04/8642a76a-4edf-11eb-b96e-0e54447b23a1_story.html


----------



## DT

P_X said:


> Interesting stuff:
> "In 2010, Boebert's neighbors called police because they believed her pit bulls were threatening their dogs. Boebert received a ticket for dog code violations.[60] In 2015, she was cited for misdemeanor disorderly conduct at a music festival for telling officers that their arrest of a couple of underage drinkers was unconstitutionalbecause the teenagers had not received _Miranda_warnings.[61] As she was being handcuffed, according to deputies’ reports, Boebert tried to twist away from police, saying that "she had friends at Fox News" and that the arrest would be "national news”.[61] She twice failed to appear in court on the charge.[61] The petty offense was dismissed because the Mesa County district attorney's office believed a jury would not convict her.[61] In 2016, Boebert was cited for operating an unsafe vehicle, to which she pleaded guilty.[62][60]"




Yeah, she's a fine upstanding citizen, saw this in a tweet too:



> Lauren Boebert has been arrested four times and is under investigation for “unlawfully providing a handgun to a juvenile” who worked at her Colorado restaurant. She was with her husband when he was arrested for exposing his penis to a minor. Not exactly a law-abiding gun owner.




https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1345923950048641025/


https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346201046037753865/


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> Lauren Boebert has been arrested four times and is under investigation for “unlawfully providing a handgun to a juvenile” who worked at her Colorado restaurant. She was with her husband when he was arrested for exposing his penis to a minor. Not exactly a law-abiding gun owner.



This is so confusing, I don't know anymore whether to interpret the word gun literally or figuratively


----------



## DT

P_X said:


> This is so confusing, I don't know anymore whether to interpret the word gun literally or figuratively


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Yeah, she's a fine upstanding citizen, saw this in a tweet too:




I love her hard assed stare, and cocksure strut.

It just sends shivers up my spine ...


----------



## User.45




----------



## DT

Yeah, I guess that new healthcare plan we were supposed to have about 3 years and 11 months ago isn't happening either ...


----------



## Clix Pix

DT said:


> I love her hard assed stare, and cocksure strut.
> 
> It just sends shivers up my spine ...



Why on earth was that woman even allowed to run for office, with four arrests under her belt?


----------



## SuperMatt

Clix Pix said:


> Why on earth was that woman even allowed to run for office, with four arrests under her belt?



I thought being a criminal was a prerequisite for being a politician?


----------



## lizkat

Even on Trump's literal way out...  up to the last minute? ...the savaging of what we care about goes on.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346685427743416320/


----------



## lizkat

So Ammon Bundy surfaces again...   as an anti-masker, of course.    Guy is so tiresome.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346739576031817728/


----------



## JayMysteri0

In a pleasant change of pace, in your best Samuel L Jackson voice & biggest smile say it...

"FUCK THAT MUTHA FUCKA!!!"

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346871752308224005/


----------



## JayMysteri0

THIS will NOT get old


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> In a pleasant change of pace, in your best Samuel L Jackson voice & biggest smile say it...
> 
> "FUCK THAT MUTHA FUCKA!!!"
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346871752308224005/





That's just goddam glorious.  I mean, sure Garland is qualified, but the delicious FU to Mitch passing on his SCOTUS nom, hahaha, I'd like to have heard the discussion over this.


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> That's just goddam glorious.  I mean, sure Garland is qualified, but the delicious FU to Mitch passing on his SCOTUS nom, hahaha, I'd like to have heard the discussion over this.



*Karma is a mitch!*


----------



## lizkat

This guy Hume finallly weighs in with a proposition that if you know him shouldn't surprise anyone. 

Peacefully protesting MAGA hat wearers at today's protest in DC will be insulted by it though. They went down there to protest,  not to be assumed a part of some right wing media guy's projected "leftist extremists" interfering with the originally permitted protest.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346998652498309121/


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> This guy Hume finallly weighs in with a proposition that if you know him shouldn't surprise anyone.
> 
> Peacefully protesting MAGA hat wearers at today's protest in DC will be insulted by it though. They went down there to protest,  not to be assumed a part of some right wing media guy's projected "leftist extremists" interfering with the originally permitted protest.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1346998652498309121/



This is really cracking me up. Did he mention the agent provocateurs at BLM protests too?


----------



## lizkat

P_X said:


> This is really cracking me up. Did he mention the agent provocateurs at BLM protests too?




Yeah he may have missed those ya think?   God I never could stand Hume I can't believe he's still got a job.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Even on today, someone has to be THAT FUCKING GUY!!!
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347024897235673096/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347024227615076352/


----------



## JayMysteri0

lizkat said:


> Meanwhile, the agencies roll on with their last minute rule changes under Trump.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1335058061623521281/
> 
> From the cited Washington Post piece:



Here ya go on what the 45 administration accomplished after some of their actions
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347073819752747008/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Even on today, someone has to be THAT FUCKING GUY!!!
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347024897235673096/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347024227615076352/



Only real way to tell: go through the camera records and find and arrest every single last person who illegally entered the Capitol.


----------



## Thomas Veil

P_X said:


> *Karma is a mitch!*



While on one level I too am reveling in the delicious karma of Merrick Garland becoming Attorney General, on another I'm fairly sure it's not that good of an idea.

Not that he's undeserving (hell, he's deserving of even better--a Supreme Court seat), but Republicans will be forever asking him to recuse himself from anything that involves them. They will say that Garland is unable to be objective about Republicans and/or is looking for revenge.


----------



## User.45

Thomas Veil said:


> While on one level I too am reveling in the delicious karma of Merrick Garland becoming Attorney General, on another I'm fairly sure it's not that good of an idea.
> 
> Not that he's undeserving (hell, he's deserving of even better--a Supreme Court seat), but Republicans will be forever asking him to recuse himself from anything that involves them. They will say that Garland is unable to be objective about Republicans and/or is looking for revenge.



Sure. But it's also funny because if they are concerned about COI like that, then maybe because they've created that COI.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Even on today, someone has to be THAT FUCKING GUY!!!
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347024897235673096/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347024227615076352/



Maybe...just maybe nobody called to defund the police because police were actually doing their jobs without excessive force?! I mean soundbites are everything, but he didn't think about that people's unhappiness with the police depends on the quality of the job they do?!


----------



## lizkat

P_X said:


> Maybe...just maybe nobody called to defund the police because police were actually doing their jobs without excessive force?! I mean soundbites are everything, but he didn't think about that people's unhappiness with the police depends on the quality of the job they do?!




Point well taken... at least today and outside that wacko buncha let's-object House bots last night.

But it's still a two-point dock for using the word "think" with reference to Gaetz.


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> Maybe...just maybe nobody called to defund the police because police were actually doing their jobs without excessive force?! I mean soundbites are everything, but he didn't think about that people's unhappiness with the police depends on the quality of the job they do?!



That was probably before the pictures of the protestors before the storming with the cops taking salutations & selfies got out.

Now even the police are being looked at.


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> That was probably before the pictures of the protestors before the storming with the cops taking salutations & selfies got out.
> 
> Now even the police are being looked at.




It's a start....

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347262915716526086/


----------



## lizkat

A gift from Trump to any of his followers who stormed the Capitol yesterday and have been arrested w/ evidence:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347231516838006793/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347378498458054658/

What the hell else Lindsay?  Start a nuclear war as a distraction, THAT would finally be too much?


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347378498458054658/
> 
> What the hell else Lindsay?  Start a nuclear war as a distraction, THAT would finally be too much?




Saw a tweet from Omar around 2230 thurs that an impeachment article might be brought as soon as Friday.

This seems a stretch since no pro forma session until Monday but House Dems are caucusing tomorrow, so maybe something's up.   The sooner they impeach him the sooner he's on trial in the Senate.   I imagine McConnell can round up enough Republicans to help make the 2/3 vote on conviction and removal this time, with implacable relish.  When you've gone too far w/ McConnell, it's time to pay...

There are Trump supporters who don't like what happened in DC on the 6th of January,  and are likely saying so to their reps and senators:  there is always some limit, and Trump have may crossed it for people riding w/ Trump for promises about high court justices or tax breaks.  They may not be able to hold their nose on other issues after Wednesday's events.

Plus he burned all his Jan 6th fans by urging them to go on down to the Capitol.... and do what, try their luck getting busted and serving a 10 year automatic sentence for vandalizing federal property? An ornament to justice that Trump himself added.


----------



## MarkusL

lizkat said:


> I imagine McConnell can round up enough Republicans to help make the 2/3 vote on conviction and removal this time, with implacable relish.  When you've gone too far w/ McConnell, it's time to pay...




Regardless of the technicalities, the original intent of the 25th was always to deal with strokes and comas. The proper remedy for an immoral president who wants to harm the country is impeachment and removal. But maybe the choice was just made by the the Secretary of Transportation and the Senate Majority Leader at the breakfast table: "It's your turn to take out the trash, Mitch!"

One distinct advantage with the impeachment alternative is that it forces all the republicans in congress to go on the record as either Law And Order Republicans or Cop Killer Republicans.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## SuperMatt

theSeb said:


> There are also some that supported what happened on the 6th and are now questioning whether he has abandoned them after his speech yesterday. Another popular theory by the degenerates is that he is being controlled / told what to do. In my mind it is clearly the work of the saucer people in conjunction with the RAND corporation. Reverse vampires cannot be discounted just yet either.



FBI should set up another “rally” whose specific stated reason is to overthrow the government... spread it far and wide on Parler. When they get there, the feds scoop them all up in vans and off to jail they go for sedition.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> FBI should set up another “rally” whose specific stated reason is to overthrow the government... spread it far and wide on Parler. When they get there, the feds scoop them all up in vans and off to jail they go for sedition.




Well it would be a step up from how it went down in the scenario that actually occurred, i.e.  there are those who think that Parler itself is just a honeypot owned by the FBI, but what's hilarious in a grim sort of way is that someone in the FBI has surely* by now* set up honeypot accounts all over social media bragging on having been to the Capitol and etc etc and hoping to scoop up actual culprits, of which there seem plenty dumb enough to end up nailed.

 What's not hilarious is how the hell did this incursion of our seat of government happen when the planning for this event like a lot of right wing rallies was done in the clear on social media to begin with.  The problem with any protest that is planned in the open is that anyone else can attempt to co-opt it for their own purposes (whatever those may be).  A Politico piece referenced some law enforcement guy saying publicly on Facebook that there were  "off-duty police officers and members of the military" involved and flashing badges to get into the Capitol. The focus of that section of the piece was on concerns about white supremacy in law enforcement and the military, but after it ran  I saw a few tweets suggesting that Erik Prince was all over the scenario that unfolded at the Capitol on January 6th.   Heh no wonder deVos has bailed.  Even if that is a total crock it was going to be time for her to leave if and when her notorious bro's name surfaced.



> But Capitol Police are now facing a reckoning after appearing to feed the rioters’ perception that they would not be severely punished for their behavior, as one congressional staffer said — videos have circulated online appearing to show a Capitol police officer taking selfies with the protesters, and some Metro D.C. police officers were seen chatting and joking around with protesters who had breached the perimeter.
> 
> “The fact is that it’s explicitly because they were white dudes with the support of the president that law enforcement basically did nothing,” the staffer said.
> 
> One current Metro D.C. police officer said in a public Facebook post that *off-duty police officers and members of the military, who were among the rioters, flashed their badges and I.D. cards as they attempted to overrun the building*. “If these people can storm the Capitol building with no regard to punishment, you have to wonder how much they abuse their powers when they put on their uniforms,” the officer wrote.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347541885750018048/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Also because it's probably been a whole hour since I last said it...  TF guy Graham needs to be in another capitol storming, only no officer risks their life for him

F' that guy!

Preach sister
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347585309547110400/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Lindsey has been a busy little boy.

3rd time in this thread today.  I will avoid saying what I really want as it involves removing things, and just post...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347740694610407425/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Lindsey has been a busy little boy.
> 
> 3rd time in this thread today.  I will avoid saying what I really want as it involves removing things, and just post...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347740694610407425/



Graham is very crumbly...


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Lindsey has been a busy little boy.
> 
> 3rd time in this thread today.  I will avoid saying what I really want as it involves removing things, and just post...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347740694610407425/



Did he cry? Seriously. This guy is falling apart.


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> Did he cry? Seriously. This guy is falling apart.



Crying is his thing now, he was doing it during his re election when his opponent was raising more money than him.

Evidently that isn't fair.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Crying is his thing now, he was doing it during his re election when his opponent was raising more money than him.
> 
> Evidently that isn't fair.



He might have picked it up from Boehner...


----------



## JayMysteri0

Slight change up...

THIS flippin' guy saying what I've been too polite here to say about one of the regulars of TF Guy

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1347769082431602688/


----------



## JayMysteri0

There's always Twitter to identify TF guy

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348354767026839554/
Racist dick much?!


----------



## JayMysteri0

OH, F- THIS MFer!!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348713171389992961/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348801474684444672/


----------



## JayMysteri0

A nice big collective TF guys for republican congress people.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348871117407203328/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> A nice big collective TF guys for republican congress people.
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348871117407203328/



Didn't compute, but her shot was on the 4th and her tentative exposure on the 6th. It usually takes 5-7 days for IgG (mature antibodies) to start rising, so the timeframe makes sense. Truly absurd.


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> Didn't compute, but her shot was on the 4th and her tentative exposure on the 6th. It usually takes 5-7 days for IgG (mature antibodies) to start rising, so the timeframe makes sense. Truly absurd.



When I watched this story last night on Maddow, it was said the doctors figured out the date of her contracting it was the lockdown.

They then showed video of one congress woman trying to pass out masks snd the republicans waving them away.  One saying, they didn't want to be political.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> When I watched this story last night on Maddow, it was said the doctors figured out the date of her contracting it was the lockdown.
> 
> They then showed video of one congress woman trying to pass out masks snd the republicans waving them away.  One saying, they didn't want to be political.



do you have a video on this?


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> do you have a video on this?



Not on hand.


----------



## Alli

P_X said:


> do you have a video on this?



It should be easy to find. It’s being shown all over the place.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> It should be easy to find. It’s being shown all over the place.




Video: 



Context: https://slate.com/news-and-politics...ed-covid-riot-lockdown-capitol-physician.html

These are the same people who don't wash their hands after pooping because muh freedom!!!!


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> It should be easy to find. It’s being shown all over the place.



Apparently, Republicans literally meant that this is the "Time to heal".


----------



## JayMysteri0

Also, yes, continue with TF guy
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349037401243582466/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349081397802233857/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349041019606720515/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> A nice big collective TF guys for republican congress people.
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1348871117407203328/



I think a lawsuit could be successful. Intentionally infecting somebody.


----------



## DT

I kind of hate having to FTG John McClane ... but yippee-ki-yay motherfucker









						Bruce Willis asked to leave store for ‘refusing’ to wear a mask
					

He walked away without making a purchase.




					pagesix.com


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> I kind of hate having to FTG John McClane ... but yippee-ki-yay motherfucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Willis asked to leave store for ‘refusing’ to wear a mask
> 
> 
> He walked away without making a purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com



That is so disappointing.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> That is so disappointing.



He does have a rep amongst some in Hollywood ( Kevin Smith & Sly Stallone the most notable ) as being an asshole.


----------



## JayMysteri0

While all eyes are on 45, meanwhile...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349153985412927488/


----------



## lizkat

These f'g Republican representatives who will not renounce Trump's and their own lies...  too much of America still believes them, apparently.  

Regarding the incursion into the Capitol,  new poll indicates 40% of Americans think antifa was involved... and 27% think antifa was "significantly responsible".  This despite the FBI having said there's no such evidence.

The somewhat better news:  67% think Trump responsible, and 53% find him significantly responsible.  64% think white supremacists had some responsibility.









						FBI found no link to Antifa, but 40% still blame group for pro-Trump Capitol riot: Poll
					

A new survey indicates that 40 percent of Americans believe Antifa was either "significantly" or "somewhat" responsible for last week's deadly attack on the U.S. Capitol, despite no credible evidence of the group's involvement.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> These f'g Republican representatives who will not renounce Trump's and their own lies...  too much of America still believes them, apparently.
> 
> Regarding the incursion into the Capitol,  new poll indicates 40% of Americans think antifa was involved... and 27% think antifa was "significantly responsible".  This despite the FBI having said there's no such evidence.
> 
> The somewhat better news:  67% think Trump responsible, and 53% find him significantly responsible.  64% think white supremacists had some responsibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI found no link to Antifa, but 40% still blame group for pro-Trump Capitol riot: Poll
> 
> 
> A new survey indicates that 40 percent of Americans believe Antifa was either "significantly" or "somewhat" responsible for last week's deadly attack on the U.S. Capitol, despite no credible evidence of the group's involvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com



Bottom 40th percentile: identified.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I whole heartedly agree...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349075194300702726/


----------



## lizkat

Meanwhile there are some issues in the military.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349044323980095490/


----------



## User.168

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349453028475219968/


----------



## JayMysteri0

You have to thank people for recording their racism for posterity
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349465119818919942/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349356577032171520/


----------



## User.45

T-MF-Gs:


> In 2018, the Republican-controlled House tried to head off strict gun control legislation by instead passing Florida GOP Rep. John Rutherford’s bill authorizing new resources for “evidence-based strategies and programs to prevent violence, which may include the use of appropriate technologies, including the placement and use of metal detectors.”
> 
> *Among those voting for the metal detector legislation were Republican Reps. Steve Scalise, Steve Stivers, Larry Bucshon, Louie Gohmert, Rodney Davis, Markwayne Mullin, and Steve Womack.*
> 
> NBC News reported that Scalise, Stivers, Bucshon, and Gohmert were among the “Republican lawmakers [who] complained about — or outright bypassed — the metal detectors to enter the House floor” that were installed after the chamber was attacked in last week’s violent insurrection.* Fox News reported that Davis “exchanged harsh words with Capitol Police” about the new security measures and called them “political correctness run amok.”* And CNN reported that Mullin and Womack “erupted at Capitol Police as they were forced to go through” the metal detectors.











						Republicans Want Metal Detectors for Schoolkids, But Not for Themselves
					

GOP lawmakers are resisting new metal detectors at the Capitol building — less than three years after voting to install them at schools all across the country.




					jacobinmag.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349498224239894529/
Just stay gone, your place in history is secure, I wouldn't remind people of it.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349498224239894529/
> Just stay gone, your place in history is secure, I wouldn't remind people of it.



Scientific fact: tall men get picked ahead of others due to unconscious bias inherent to human beings. Comey’s only qualification seems to have been that he is 6-foot-8.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.45

theSeb said:


> Cannot verify this story since the left is keeping quiet and it's all over the right conservative media. I am sure that this will be waved around as further proof of widespread election fraud. *This is what happens when people who don't normally pay attention start to pay attention.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paxton: Woman arrested for multiple charges including election fraud
> 
> 
> AUSTIN - A woman has been arrested for multiple charges including election fraud, illegal voting,unlawfully assisting people voting by mail, and unlawfully possessing an official ballot. Each charge constitutes a felony under the Texas Election Code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cbsaustin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If true, then this is pretty darn stupid and it does not help anyone.



It's like people freaking out about vaccine trial updates. They've never ever followed anything alike in their lives now they are suddenly experts on adverse event reporting (even most physicians aren't).


----------



## JayMysteri0

FFS.  These people cannot be gone soon enough
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349766994560630784/


----------



## Thomas Veil

Figures. Can't let the hired help use the bathrooms.

Coming home has been interesting lately. The sports channel in my town is forever in commercial breaks, which sometimes leads me to switch over to see if Rush is going ballistic. He wasn't there, but a caller was going on about how the libs are ignoring the wishes of 70,000,000 people.

It's called _voting_, you big dummy. You know, just like the nearly 66 million that voted for Hillary were "ignored".

I swear to god, it's like these people felt they were _*so*_ tantalizingly close to taking over the United States completely, and now that it's all crashed and burned they're absolutely _*furious*_.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Oh yeah, this one doesn't get a pass either
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349721703576907777/

As compared to...


> Michelle Obama reflects on how she put her anger aside for a peaceful transition
> 
> 
> Michelle Obama has weighed in on the refusal of President Donald Trump and first lady Melania Trump to move forward with a transition of power to the incoming administration, reflecting on where she was four years ago and how -- though the process of ceding responsibility to the Trumps was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com





> Obama said in her post that it took "strength and maturity to put my anger aside." In doing so, she proceeded to invite Melania Trump to the White House.
> 
> Obama said she answered Trump's questions about "the heightened scrutiny that comes with being a first lady to what it's like to raise kids in the White House." As CNN previously reported, Melania Trump has yet to invite first lady-elect Jill Biden to the White House to continue the tradition.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Oh yeah, this one doesn't get a pass either
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349721703576907777/
> 
> As compared to...



I think Dr Jill Biden is gonna miss out on Melania's parenting advice. Just imagine...


----------



## lizkat

Cawthorn at first claimed he was on the House floor and armed last week during the Capitol breach.  Later there was some question about exactly where he was or if he had carried the weapon onto the floor...  since congress critters may carry on the grounds but not on the floor of either house.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349775692028911622/

From the tweet's cited piece



> Cawthorn told the Smoky Mountain News a day after the attack that he was on the House floor when he and other lawmakers were told to evacuate as rioters began to break down windows and doors, after forcing their way into the Capitol building.
> 
> “Fortunately, I was armed, so we would have been able to protect ourselves,” Cawthorn told the North Carolina newspaper.
> 
> It's not entirely clear if Cawthorn carried a gun on to the House floor.
> 
> Cawthorn’s director of communications, Micah Bock, said in an emailed statement to The Hill that Cawthorn “exercises his 2nd Amendment rights, as well as privileges accorded to him as a member of Congress.”
> 
> Bock added that “Congressman Cawthorn seeks to abide by all known Capitol Police regulations.”
> 
> According to a 1967 regulation, members of Congress are exempt from a federal law banning firearms on the Capitol grounds, *though it still bars weapons from being carried on the House floor. *


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## thekev

P_X said:


> T-MF-Gs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans Want Metal Detectors for Schoolkids, But Not for Themselves
> 
> 
> GOP lawmakers are resisting new metal detectors at the Capitol building — less than three years after voting to install them at schools all across the country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacobinmag.com




There has been a response to that. It's a good start.









						Pelosi announces lawmakers will be fined $5,000 if they bypass metal detectors to House floor
					

Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) announced Wednesday that starting next week, lawmakers will face hefty fines if they refuse to go through newly installed metal detectors to enter the House chamber.…




					thehill.com


----------



## Alli

theSeb said:


> Cannot verify this story since the left is keeping quiet and it's all over the right conservative media. I am sure that this will be waved around as further proof of widespread election fraud. This is what happens when people who don't normally pay attention start to pay attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paxton: Woman arrested for multiple charges including election fraud
> 
> 
> AUSTIN - A woman has been arrested for multiple charges including election fraud, illegal voting,unlawfully assisting people voting by mail, and unlawfully possessing an official ballot. Each charge constitutes a felony under the Texas Election Code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cbsaustin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If true, then this is pretty darn stupid and it does not help anyone.



Definitely doesn’t help anyone. But still doesn’t catch up to the number of illegal Trump voters. Just sayin’.


JayMysteri0 said:


> FFS.  These people cannot be gone soon enough
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349766994560630784/



Will the traitor tots keep their secret service details after daddy’s out of office?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Why the separation of church & state makes us such a great country
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349787637868097536/


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## User.45

theSeb said:


> This guy
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350209764681080839/







When someone tries to explain away 4 years of Trump, this art piece comes to my mind and the people praising it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

And last for the night...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350123468373811209/

F- THIS guy and the evil @$$ f-ers that rode with him happily.

Good night.


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Why the separation of church & state makes us such a great country
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349787637868097536/




Franklin Graham is a perfect example of an evangelist who left actual Christian principles in the dust along a straight road to hell. 

Still I never thought I'd see him stand as apologist for a rogue president who incited insurrection in hope of retaining power despite having lost a bid for re-election.   These guys who are ripping down the separation of church and state in the interests of Christian nationalism have blind spots the size of Texas.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350283075402543110/

This guy continues to be the diarrhetic asshole of congress.

Kentucky, fucking seriously!!!


----------



## JayMysteri0

Quick reminder of how crazy this has been, we actually got distracted from THIS!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1349942062226026504/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350474907197427713/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350283075402543110/
> 
> This guy continues to be the diarrhetic asshole of congress.
> 
> Kentucky, fucking seriously!!!



He's definitely TFG. This is *purely* *bad medical advice and I hope someone who got a 2nd COVID infection due to his advice will sue his ass.*

These recommendations would only be reasonably safe on a large scale if individuals had *recent proof* of adequate antibody titers.
Let's say 1 million people listen to him, 100,000 of them gets the Moderna vaccine (""93%"" efficacy), then 7,000 of them will not be protected. Let's say 1000 gets COVID due to ignoring precautions purely due to Rand Paul's recommendations. About 20 of them die. That's 20 deaths attributable to Rand Paul's ignorant statements. Rand knows this, but feels that nobody will sue him. He's also butt hurt for repeatedly being obliterated by Fauci.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yeah, this guy is still around
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350474147558813698/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350465656559292417/


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## lizkat

Li'l Marco is losin' it.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350822544241270788/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Rand Paul making his daily return to TF Guy
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350940459007418370/


----------



## lizkat

Time to get ready for the farewell party at Andrews on Wednesday.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351035554465517570/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Today's the kind of day that brings out the most TF Guys...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351234775076499458/

And a thank you to Roy Wood Jr for the retro TFG
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351207575476457472/
_Yes, that is J Edgar in men's clothing.  Weird, I know._

I would want to photoshop one for Jeff Sessions, but he'd probably want it on a trading card to give all his Black Identity homeboys.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Still 'being best' as she ever was, to the very end...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351173920620163079/
BYE!!


----------



## Joe

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350474907197427713/




Will it make me straight since I'm already gay? lol


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Still 'being best' as she ever was, to the very end...
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351173920620163079/
> BYE!!



Be best?  How about: Begone!


----------



## Clix Pix

I have the strong suspicion that it won't be too long now until there is an announcement that Melania is leaving or has left The Donald  taking their son, Barron, with her.....  I just don't envision her loyally standing by his side during the accumulated legal shitstorm which is about to come crashing down on him once he is no longer in the White House.


----------



## DT

JagRunner said:


> Will it make me straight since I'm already gay? lol




You will become ... SUPER GAY.  I'm not sure what that means, but it sounds delightful


----------



## DT

Clix Pix said:


> I have the strong suspicion that it won't be too long now until there is an announcement that Melania is leaving or has left The Donald  taking their son, Barron, with her.....  I just don't envision her loyally standing by his side during the accumulated legal shitstorm which is about to come crashing down on him once he is no longer in the White House.




Yeah, I think we should make a poll that's a "bet" (so to speak), if the date of that announcement, I'm convinced (like you) it's going to happen.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Really they dropped this shit TODAY?!!

TODAY?!!



> The White House shares its final report from the 1776 Commission, which states that criticism of the Founding Fathers' slave ownership ‘has done enormous damage’ and has had a ‘devastating effect on our civic unity and social fabric’



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351301495514406915/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351321145807687680/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351315516061790209/

The 45 administration's African American outreach slogan, "Racist to the end"


----------



## DT

JFC.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351181139566866433/


----------



## JayMysteri0

For TF Guys who like to make mealy mouthed noises on MLK day, try quoting this..

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351200893102907399/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351382925506347010/


----------



## thekev

JayMysteri0 said:


> Really they dropped this shit TODAY?!!
> 
> TODAY?!!
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351301495514406915/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351321145807687680/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351315516061790209/
> 
> The 45 administration's African American outreach slogan, "Racist to the end"




It's probably calculated, not necessarily by 45 himself. He's all about the plausible deniability.


----------



## thekev

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350283075402543110/
> 
> This guy continues to be the diarrhetic asshole of congress.
> 
> Kentucky, fucking seriously!!!




Seeing as it alternates between police state scare tactics and suggestions that Democrats will defund the police,



JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1350283075402543110/
> 
> This guy continues to be the diarrhetic asshole of congress.
> 
> Kentucky, fucking seriously!!!




#defundthepolicestate

Someone needs to get it going on twitter. I lack the necessary attention span be a twitter troll.


----------



## JayMysteri0

thekev said:


> It's probably calculated, not necessarily by 45 himself. He's all about the plausible deniability.



The money is on Miller, he's always liked to troll.


----------



## MarkusL

DT said:


> You will become ... SUPER GAY.  I'm not sure what that means, but it sounds delightful


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351382925506347010/




Texas will probably flip to a blue state within the next decade.  So they better get cracking on this nonsense stat.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351578412876517378/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351578412876517378/



Did he point at himself when he said that?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> Did he point at himself when he said that?




I’m not completely sure, but I think McConnell only said things like “The President has the right to pursue these investigations”. That’s a clever way of playing both sides and not choosing either.


----------



## Alli

Can't wait to see how Mitch votes in the impeachment.


----------



## JayMysteri0

How do you follow up a 1776 Commission report?

Reminding others of how well you fared, when you screwed up so many other lives.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351697216717656065/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351718703608569857/


----------



## lizkat

A journo looks back at when NK had launched a test missile while The Don was at dinner in Mar-a-Lago.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351770870004518914/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Because?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351773918055567365/
Things weren't shitty enough when you left?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351774286428721152/
I guess the idea was to make it clear what his administration was about, in case some were still intentionally too stupid to get it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Also, a quick list...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351734019898052612/

Seriously though, do NOT look up on the story involving Claudia Conway, it gets pretty uncomfortable.


Spoiler: Seriously, don't...



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351728903136673793/


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## lizkat

One of the things Trump did in his last days as President was to extend full Secret Service protection to his four adult children and the spouses of two of them for the next six months.

The only protections that are automatic for members of a departing President are lifetime protection for self and spouse, protection of their children up to age 16,  and protection of the former VP and his spouse for six months. 

However, other arrangements may be requested by the departing president.

From a report in the Washington Post



> ... Trump wanted every family member who had been protected by the Secret Service during his administration to be covered for six additional months, according to the people familiar with his directive, who spoke on the condition of anonymity to describe security arrangements.
> 
> That means the expensive, taxpayer-funded security will continue for daughter Ivanka Trump and her husband, Jared Kushner; son Donald Trump Jr.; son Eric Trump and his wife, Lara Trump; and daughter Tiffany Trump.
> The 24-hour protection will focus on Trump’s grown children, although his grandchildren will receive protection that derives from being in proximity to their parents.




Trump also asked for six months of extended protection for a former cabinet member and two aides. Requests of that sort are apparently unprecedented.



> Trump also directed that three key aides leaving government continue to receive the protection for six months: former treasury secretary Steven Mnuchin, former chief of staff Mark Meadows and former national security adviser Robert C. O’Brien, two people familiar with the arrangement said.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Ted Cruz is beefing with Seth Rogen on Twitter.

As with anyone that Ted Cruz "beefs" with ( not to be confused with walking blindfolded into a wood chipper ), it isn't going well.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1351949710265761793/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352129083795263488/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Good times
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352107068694556673/


----------



## JayMysteri0

TF Guy is for a system that makes getting something as vital as insulin so life threatening



> FACT CHECK: Shane Patrick Boyle Died After Starting a GoFundMe Campaign for Insulin?
> 
> 
> Reports concerning a man who passed away shortly after starting a GoFundMe campaign to raise money for insulin were met with some skepticism online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Because it's a day ending in 'Y'.  This guy is back...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352071541123645442/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352301929406242819/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352301929406242819/




Methinks Ms. B is not as good at counting votes yet as some of her seniors in the 117th House.

So her use of "us" is questionable.

An old Wisconsin response to unwarranted assertions of "we" / "us"  runs like this:  "You got a mouse in your pocket?"


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352301929406242819/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I remember TF guy

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352375184334987265/

When someone needs to rewrite your speech for their ends.


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> I remember TF guy
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352375184334987265/
> 
> When someone needs to rewrite your speech for their ends.




Imma stick to my favorite recollection of Karl Rove from way back in 2010...   he had put together a memoir titled Courage and Consequences (yeah, imagine)...     and word got out about it and a totally indignant project was launched by some rock bands to compile and release an album with that same title a week before Rove's book came out... specifically just to mess with the search results...  

Yes really..  you can even buy the album on Bandcamp.


https://karlrove.bandcamp.com/



> On March 9, 2010, Karl Rove, “Bush’s Brain”. will release a self-aggrandizing contrivance of his political past, “Courage and Consequence,” in all of its hard-bound, chicken hawk glory.
> 
> On March 3rd, 2010, a coalition of up-and-coming rock bands will release an anticipatory sonic recollection of the gross misdeeds attributable to Rove over the past decade, “Courage and Consequence: The Unabridged Audio,” in all of its aggressively righteous indignation.






> This record would not have been possible without: Lindsey Heist, André Zivkovich, Russell Emerson Hall, Ryan Usher, the PRF, Jon Burns, Rachel Swan, Joseph Schell, and the East Bay Express, Lisa Hix, Stefanie Kalem, Rick Valentin, Mike and Kathy Malloy, Sharon George, Lee “Rude Pundit” Papa, Jason Myers, and every one of our generous donors/pre-orderers. This wasn't funded by George Soros, ACORN or any other conservative strawmen, this was funded by a bunch of rock and rollers and working class American citizens.
> 
> On that note it should be noted that this entire project and LP was conceived, put together and released with a budget about 1/8th of the average speaking fee Karl Rove gets for every engagement.


----------



## lizkat

Getting tired of Hannity....

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352437454364667905/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352816691554598917/


----------



## JayMysteri0

A reason why metal detectors are a thing now with the current crop of _politicians_.



> Michigan Lawmaker Grabs Gun During Online Meeting in Response to a Woman’s Criticism
> 
> 
> After being criticized for allowing members of the Proud Boys to speak at a previous meeting, a lawmaker in Michigan decided the most appropriate response was to grab his rifle during an online meeting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theroot.com





> After being criticized for allowing members of the Proud Boys to speak at a previous meeting, a lawmaker in Michigan decided the most appropriate response was to grab his rifle during an online meeting.
> 
> According to the Associated Press, the incident took place during the public comment period of a meeting of the Grand Traverse County Board of Commissioners. When Kelli MacIntosh, a local woman, criticized the board for allowing two self-proclaimed members of the Proud Boys to speak last year during a meeting regarding a pro-Second Amendment resolution. When MacIntosh asked for Chairman Rob Hentschel to denounce them, board member Ron Clous stepped away from his webcam and returned with a very large rifle.
> 
> MacIntosh, understandably, felt threatened by the display. “This guy is in the middle of a government meeting brandishing a weapon,” MacIntosh told the Traverse City Record-Eagle. “Why would I not think they were trying to harm me?” The 74-year-old MacIntosh told AP that she plans to file a report with the Michigan State Police.
> 
> “I didn’t think he was going to shoot me, obviously, but I do think his whole point was to intimidate me and threaten me and anyone else who’s going to speak out ... and see if he can stir up masses of people who are just looking for things to fight about,” MacIntosh told AP.
> 
> Predictably, the two white men at the center of this incident see nothing wrong. In fact, Hentschel could be heard laughing in response to Clous grabbing the gun.



Let a PoC or a Muslim politician pull out a gun for no reason during a meeting, and see those two F'N guys still laugh.

I put _politicians_ in italics earlier, because it's becoming clear a portion of the current group of elected officials have absolutely no business being involved in governing for diverse communities.  Instead they are individuals who need to be sent back to front porches with their buddies telling racist jokes they of course find harmless, and away from everyone else.

But this happened elsewhere...



> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/09/08/black-student-suspended-police-toy-gun/





> Dani Elliott was at work last month in Colorado Springs when her 12-year-old son’s vice principal called with alarming news: A police officer was on the way to her house — all because her son had played with a toy gun during his virtual art class.
> 
> Elliott says she was terrified, especially considering her son is Black.
> 
> “I never thought: ‘You can’t play with a Nerf gun in your own home because somebody may perceive it as a threat and call the police on you,’” Elliott said.
> 
> Elliott’s son, Isaiah, was later suspended for five days and now has a record with the El Paso County Sheriff’s Office and a mark on his school disciplinary paperwork saying he brought a “facsimile of a firearm to school” — even though he was in his own home doing a virtual class. The “gun” was obviously a toy, painted black and green with “Zombie Hunter” on the side.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> A reason why metal detectors are a thing now with the current crop of _politicians_.
> 
> 
> 
> Let a PoC or a Muslim politician pull out a gun for no reason during a meeting, and see those two F'N guys still laugh.
> 
> I put _politicians_ in italics earlier, because it's becoming clear a portion of the current group of elected officials have absolutely no business being involved in governing for diverse communities.  Instead they are individuals who need to be sent back to front porches with their buddies telling racist jokes they of course find harmless, and away from everyone else.



They are SO threatened by a 74-year-old woman asking them a question that they need to whip out a gun? The statements in that article from the gun nut were like things I’ve seen on far-right echo chambers: “The Proud Boys are really nice people, why is everybody hating on them?” Um...


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352816691554598917/



The American unity under Reagan? Kid, you literally weren’t alive when he was president. Unbelievable people voted for this moron.


----------



## JayMysteri0

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352816691554598917/



A little more about this piece of work



> Actual Paralympians Think Madison Cawthorn's Paralympics Posts Are Bullshit
> 
> 
> Republican congressman Madison Cawthorn, one of the youngest racists to hold elected office is consistently full of absolute shit. Among the many falsehoods reportedly told by Cawthorn as he propped himself up as the star child of the GOP was a very casual lie about  training for the Tokyo 2020...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezebel.com





> Republican congressman Madison Cawthorn, one of the youngest racists to hold elected office is consistently full of absolute shit. Among the many falsehoods reportedly told by Cawthorn as he propped himself up as the star child of the GOP was a very casual lie about training for the Tokyo 2020 Paralympics, which actual Paralympians found adorable according to _The National._ One athlete, Amanda McGrory who medaled seven times at the Paralympics compared Cawthorn’s claims that he was training for the Paralympics to that of a “kid saying they want to play in the NBA when they’re on their fourth-grade basketball team.”
> 
> Cawthorn reportedly claimed on a podcast that prior to the announcement that there would be no Tokyo games that year, he was training for the Paralympics because he “had an opportunity” for track and field competition. However, the Paralympics isn’t some summer sports camp: It takes years of playing the same sport at a level of unmatched excellence to get noticed by scouts for Team USA and, eventually, a few more months of qualifying competitions to maybe get invited to train with the team. There is also a list created by the International Paralympics Committee, _The National _reports, that has the names of all athletes eligible to compete internationally, the severity of their disability, and their ranking in their sport. The name Madison Cawthorn does not appear on this list.





> There was one positive outcome to a man who did not attend a school with an athletic program for disabled athletes and never appeared in a qualifying event for track and field lying about his opportunities: real Paralympians got a hearty chuckle out of it. Elite wheelchair racer, Robert Kozarek told _The National_ that had Cawthorn actually been in consideration for the Paralympics, the two would have met each other already. “There’s probably 50 [elite wheelchair racers] in the entire country, and we see each other four, five, six times a year, at least.”





> Siemann admitted, a little sheepishly, that he and other elite athletes were aware of Cawthorn long before he ran for office. In fact, Cawthorn’s Instagram feed was a bit of a running joke. “[My teammates and I] would share whatever posts [Cawthorn] put up and be like, ‘Look at what batshit thing he said about the Paralympics this week.… The claims he was making were just so absurd, you have to find some humor in it.”


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> A little more about this piece of work




Well Madison Cawthorn is not alone in his party, of course...  including in the other chamber of Congress.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353007765485015040/

From the tweet's cited piece in Salon, regarding Senator Tom Cotton (R-Arkansas)



> In his first run for Congress, Cotton leaned heavily on his military service, claiming to have been "a U.S. Army Ranger in Iraq and Afghanistan," and, in a campaign ad, to have "volunteered to be an Army Ranger." In reality, Cotton was never part of the 75th Ranger Regiment, the elite unit that plans and conducts joint special military operations as part of the U.S. Army Special Operations Command.
> 
> Rather, Cotton attended the Ranger School, a two-month-long, small-unit tactical infantry course that literally anyone in the military is eligible attend. Soldiers who complete the course earn the right to wear the Ranger tab — a small arch that reads "Ranger" — but in the eyes of the military, that does not make them an actual Army Ranger.




As to visible distinction in military uniform between acquiring a Ranger tab and actually serving as a Ranger:



> The Ranger Regiment is considered the Army's top action unit, and over the course of the so-called War on Terror, Rangers have killed or captured more high-value targets than any other unit. The regiment comprises four battalions, and members wear distinctive tan berets as well as *a red, white and black Ranger "Scroll," a cloth badge distinct from the black-and-gold tab that Cotton earned at Ranger School.* Attending the school, in fact, is not a prerequisite to serve in the Ranger Regiment.


----------



## JayMysteri0

lizkat said:


> Well Madison Cawthorn is not alone in his party, of course...  including in the other chamber of Congress.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353007765485015040/
> 
> From the tweet's cited piece in Salon, regarding Senator Tom Cotton (R-Arkansas)
> 
> 
> 
> As to visible distinction in military uniform between acquiring a Ranger tab and actually serving as a Ranger:



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353045275179425793/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353045275179425793/




I also liked this one.


https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353038846179553285/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352964302236483584/

Behind sunglasses & false mustache, "Who is this Alex Jones you are looking for?  I am Benjamin Dover from Florida."


----------



## shadow puppet

I hope this is the right thread.  I'm not 100% on what the TF Guy thread is for (please don't throw smelly, wet Herring at the n00b ).

Madison Cawthorn is seriously dense as a turnip.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353179682632589313/


----------



## JayMysteri0

The woman also known as "expert on Blackface" makes her triumphant appearance
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353191156645982214/
and promptly earns a "GTFO".

Still one side isn't sold on the whole 'lies' thing led to what happened on the 6th, and their eager willingness to spread those lies.  Ookay.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> The woman also known as "expert on Blackface" makes her triumphant appearance
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353191156645982214/
> and promptly earns a "GTFO".
> 
> Still one side isn't sold on the whole 'lies' thing led to what happened on the 6th, and their eager willingness to spread those lies.  Ookay.



Not the sharpest tack in the drawer. Because YOU don’t agree with the media telling the truth about Trump’s lies and outrageous behavior, you call them biased and then you make a leap of logic that certainly would set a world record if successful (oops it wasn’t) that this caused a distrust of CNN that was so bad that it led to mob violence?

I would put solid money on nobody in that mob watching CNN in the past decade. They made up their minds (as did she apparently) that they are part of a secret cabal of witches, warlocks, and pedophiles called the MSM. It is perhaps the only way they can explain why *reality* is at serious odds with *their world view*.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Seriously, do you know how bad you have to be to earn snark from NPR?  

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353179181065134080/

I might have missed it, but I'm having a hard time remembering the last time they slipped in a little sarcasm.

They actually put in an effort to appear objective.


----------



## shadow puppet

Ted Cruz continues digging his hole deeper.  I can't wait to see him go down and FTLOG, take Hawley with you.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353201219477491713/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Okay.  Doctor, like James Comey, I'm going to need you both to pretend you are in witness protection.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353349670270087169/

BOTH of you had your opportunities on the big stage, and instead helped to FUCK up things royally.

Go silently into the night, and hope your places in history are mercifully forgotten.  Please.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Kentucky will NEVER be forgiven for electing THIS guy or that other talking rotting corpse
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353376039058206722/


----------



## shadow puppet

deleted - wrong thread


----------



## JayMysteri0

THIS Mutha fucker is sooooo on PRSI lurking for material. 
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353329487291834368/
Eat a


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Kentucky will NEVER be forgiven for electing THIS guy or that other talking rotting corpse
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353376039058206722/



I heard an argument on the radio to use the GOP’s demands for changes to the election system against them. Pass legislation that makes voting easier, more reliable, etc. Make sure it is sold as “for election integrity” but make the focus such that every single eligible voter gets equal access. As it stands, we know long lines for voting in districts with large minority populations, voter ID rules that favor white people, etc. are intended to keep turnout low. Pass a voting bill that makes voting highly accessible and fair in all 50 states, and throw in a couple things about “election integrity” and then dare Republicans to vote against something that will prevent voter fraud.


----------



## shadow puppet

If this isn't allowed due to language, feel free to delete.  But if you click on his link, you'll see why his post is my winner for the internet today.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353454393148928000/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353442679128956928/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353490462905131009/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353526110072545282/

A reveal of how the media keeps the crap flowing

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353527883965329408/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> The woman also known as "expert on Blackface" makes her triumphant appearance
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353191156645982214/
> and promptly earns a "GTFO".
> 
> Still one side isn't sold on the whole 'lies' thing led to what happened on the 6th, and their eager willingness to spread those lies.  Ookay.



Her argument that the rioters were somehow influenced by CNN is pretty laughable when you consider that people like Tucker Carlson automatically assume his viewers never watch CNN at all.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1352638646323720194/

I guess he figured nobody that watches his show would watch CNN to prove him wrong... but I guess sometimes somebody who hasn’t been fully indoctrinated sometimes flips to Fox News accidentally....


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353211937660706816/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353565948842749952/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I am going to need help with this one, I don't know where this is going...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353364392440639490/

A guy wants to make a bill to look at the genitals of girls to make sure they were born girls?

Please make it complete and tell me this guy hates




...gov't over reach.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353711107450564610/


----------



## DT

Rep. Greg Steube (R-FL) 

Florida ... or course ...

Saw this comment at the article site:




> Consider just a few months ago he voted against the Pregnant Worker's Fairness act..
> 
> Not mention the Smithsonian Women's History Museum Act, Paycheck Fairness Act to ensure equal pay for women. Voted against permitting late term abortions. Voted against insurance coverage for abortions.
> 
> He really does not give a damn about women.
> 
> His voting record on schools was to vote pro guns when on every bill that attempted to address mass shootings on school campus.. as well as vote down any additional funding for school.
> As well as voting down any measure to help families with children during the Corona Virus outbreak...
> 
> Yeah, he's banning trans youths from being able to participate in school programs because he cares SOOO much about women and children... /snark


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353682222285512710/

LET'S GO!!!!!!


----------



## JayMysteri0

Well, this is new...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353753674045124615/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Arkansas has their chance to join the ranks of Kentucky governor wise.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353739560262500353/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353715070241546242/


----------



## Joe

$10 Arkansas will vote her in lol


----------



## JayMysteri0

There's ALWAYS a tweet
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353822928174014464/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Well, this is new...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1353753674045124615/



Abolish DHS? The patriot act is the gift that keeps on taking.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Oh, the TF thread has a new winner. 



			https://www.kmov.com/news/hawley-wants-investigation-of-dems-who-want-him-investigated/article_13090416-5f28-11eb-a04e-73a46d9ae022.html.
		


Josh Hawley wants to investigate the people investigating him.


----------



## iMi

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1306768150076170241/




It’s these kinds of videos that beg for the barf and eye role like button options.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Thomas Veil said:


> Oh, the TF thread has a new winner.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.kmov.com/news/hawley-wants-investigation-of-dems-who-want-him-investigated/article_13090416-5f28-11eb-a04e-73a46d9ae022.html.
> 
> 
> 
> Josh Hawley wants to investigate the people investigating him.



I think the page got moved on you.


> Hawley wants investigation of Dems who want him investigated
> 
> 
> Sen. Josh Hawley on Monday filed a “counter-complaint” against seven Senate Democrats who are seeking an ethics investigation of the Missouri Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kmov.com


----------



## Thomas Veil

Well that would explain why it looked okay when I previewed it but not when I hit Post Reply  Thanks.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Please take your place with Mr. Comey over THERE...  waaaaaaaaaaaaay over there
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354085451271983104/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Well...  this went in an unexpected direction
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354065987302252550/


----------



## lizkat

Kayleigh McEnany apparently claimed on some exit paperwork in leaving her WH job that she had taken a job at Fox starting in January 2021.

Fox says uh no, but maybe in future since they're "not into cancel culture".

Despite her promise never to lie to the public, looks like Ms.M was a liar to the bitter end.  The CREW report links to her official financial disclosure statement.









						Kayleigh McEnany's Financial Disclosure reveals agreement with Fox News - CREW | Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington
					

According to her financial disclosure, Kayleigh McEnany reached an agreement with Fox News in January 2021 to start working there this month.




					www.citizensforethics.org
				












						Fox News hires Trump economic adviser Larry Kudlow to host show
					

Details of Fox Business show to be announced later, with Fox also ‘open’ to hiring ex-press secretary Kayleigh McEnany




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alex Jones about to get his, who's next?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354420542678441986/



> Father of teen murdered in school shooting plans to confront Cong. Greene
> 
> 
> Calls continue to grow Friday for Georgia Congresswoman Marjorie Taylor Greene to resign, only days after she was sworn in to represent Georgia’s 14th congressional district.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbs46.com





> Conspiracy theories about deadly school shooting lead to calls for Georgia Congresswoman to resign
> 
> 
> Students who survived and families of the victims of the Parkland school shooting are calling for Georgia Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene's resignation after comments surfaced that showed her saying the mass killing was a planned out 'false flag' operation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wjcl.com







> Republican Who Endorsed School Shooting Conspiracies to Join House Education Panel
> 
> 
> Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene's comments have drawn calls for her resignation from gun-control groups like March For Our Lives-Parkland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.edweek.org


----------



## JayMysteri0

For a guy crying about being muzzled & censored by the liberal media, he doesn't seem to take up the invitations to be on liberal media.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354284522033045504/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354285369110499329/


----------



## Joe

Marjorie Taylor Green is trash. Why do Republicans keep electing people like this?


----------



## JayMysteri0

JagRunner said:


> Marjorie Taylor Green is trash. Why do Republicans keep electing people like this?



This is some disturbing rabbit hole shit.  So I am just posting the link, no quoting after the basics.

Anyone wants, can read it themselves.



> Marjorie Taylor Greene Believes In Frazzledrip, QAnon’s Wildest Conspiracy
> 
> 
> Greene has repeatedly tried to distance herself from QAnon, but she has never disowned the conspiracy movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vice.com





> The average QAnon believer likely has no idea what “frazzledrip” is. But Marjorie Taylor Greene, the newly minted representative from Georgia who recently filed impeachment papers against President Joe Biden, is no average QAnon follower.
> 
> On Tuesday, it was revealed that Greene had shown support for executing Democrats including liking a comment in January 2019 that said it would be “quicker” to remove Speaker of the House Nancy Pelosi with “a bullet to the head.”
> 
> At the same time, it was revealed that the Republican lawmaker had signaled her endorsement of the unhinged “frazzledrip” conspiracy.
> Here’s what that theory, which originated on conspiracy site YourNewsWire (now known as News Punch) in April 2018, claims:
> 
> A video that was found on the laptop of Anthony Weiner, the former Democratic congressman who was jailed in 2017 for sexting with a minor, began circulating on the “dark web.” The video was found in a folder on the laptop’s hard drive called “life insurance” and was named “frazzledrip.”






Spoiler: Read it and try to believe it



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354161064229953536/


----------



## DT

Well, if she sacrificed a child to satan, why is trump still standing ... ?


----------



## JayMysteri0

DT said:


> Well, if she sacrificed a child to satan, why is trump still standing ... ?



@DT trying to be that ONE guy using logic at a qanon meet up


----------



## Alli

JagRunner said:


> Marjorie Taylor Green is trash. Why do Republicans keep electing people like this?



What an understatement!


----------



## JayMysteri0

For F-
 
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354554585256513542/

About time...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354590636783988736/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354502134914576387/



> Bibles Aren't Required for the Oath of Office - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Q: Did the Supreme Court rule that it is illegal to take the oath of office with anything but the Bible? A: No. That is a made-up claim that originated on a self-described satirical website. FULL QUESTION Did the United States Supreme Court rule that Congress has to swear on the bible? FULL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yes, I am immature.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354641296653213698/

Yes, Graham is a booger picking asshole.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Holy crap this woman recorded a lot of crazy
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354818382382526467/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Is there really any logic to this?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354645995339055104/



> A Florida Senator Wants to Exclude People With Felony Convictions From the State’s Minimum Wage Increase
> 
> 
> It’s the latest bill in the state legislature’s long history of meddling with voter-approved amendments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theappeal.org





> Just months ago, Florida residents overwhelmingly voted to approve “Amendment 2,” a ballot initiative that raised the state’s minimum wage to $15 an hour by September 2026. Today, St. Petersburg State Senator Jeffrey Brandes—a well-connected veteran of the Florida GOP—filed SJR 854, a measure that will, if enacted, exempt some Floridians from the increased minimum-wage protection.
> 
> The Florida legislature has long treated grassroots ballot initiatives with open contempt. In 2017, after more than 70 percent of state voters elected to legalize medical marijuana, state lawmakers responded by temporarily making it illegal to _smoke_ medicinal weed. In 2018, when a supermajority of Floridians voted to return voting rights to at least 1.4 million formerly incarcerated people, the GOP-dominated legislature passed a glorified poll-tax that made sure that 800,000 of those people remained ineligible to vote. This week, like clockwork, the state Republican Party—dominated by pro-Trump apparatchiks and a smaller Libertarian-minded wing—has launched its plan to kneecap the minimum wage increase, which passed with over 60 percent approval.
> 
> Brandes is now proposing amending the state constitution once more, to allow state lawmakers to “reduce the Minimum Wage rate for prisoners in the state correctional system, reduce the Minimum Wage rate for employees convicted of a felony, reduce the Minimum Wage rate for employees younger than 21 years of age, [and] reduce the Minimum Wage rate for other hard-to-hire employees…”





> Given Brandes’s connections within the party, as well as the state GOP’s general antipathy toward raising the minimum wage, it’s quite likely the measure could reach voters by November 2021. (More than 60 percent of Florida voters must approve amendments to the state constitution for changes to take effect.) The state GOP has prioritized a number of other draconian bills, including a much-criticized proposal from Gov. Ron DeSantis that would crack down on peaceful protesters and make it legal, in some cases, to run demonstrators over.





> That this proposal targets both currently and formerly imprisoned people is something of a shock for those following Brandes’s career: Over the last handful of years, there has been arguably no more successful justice-reform champion in Tallahassee than Brandes. He has leaned on his professed small-government Libertarian ethos to try to reform the state’s mandatory-minimum sentencing laws, force cops to get warrants before monitoring citizens’ cell-phone data, push more people into pre-arrest diversion programs, and reduce the state’s reliance on cash bail. While there have certainly been Democratic members of the state legislature who have proposed justice-reform measures, Brandes has been able to use his pull as a member of the state’s dominant party to pass significant reforms.
> 
> This week’s measure shows exactly how far the state will get by relying on someone like Brandes to fix its problems. What’s more, it could provide a new push for progressive members of the U.S. congress to pass a $15 minimum-wage-hike, rather than leaving the matter up to individual states.





> Brandes did not immediately respond to a request from The Appeal, but he spent the day defending his bill on Twitter by claiming that lowering the minimum-wage for teens or the formerly incarcerated will somehow help, rather than hurt, them. He cited multiple right- or Libertarian-leaning think tanks, which allege that minimum-wage hikes would lead to a spike in unemployment for those groups. A significant amount of research contradicts those claims.
> 
> “Pretty clear higher wages keep people out of prison too,” progressive Orlando State Rep. Anna Eskamani tweeted in response to an article about the bill on Wednesday.
> 
> “…once they get a job,” Brandes replied, adding later that, in his opinion, the bill will help the formerly incarcerated back on their feet after leaving prison.
> 
> In a text message to The Appeal, Eskamani said that instead of forcing the recently incarcerated into low-paying jobs, the state should focus on jobs-training programs to help people leaving prison.
> 
> “Instead of carving out ‘hard to hire employees’ from benefiting with an increase to the minimum wage we should help hard to hire employees be hirable!” she said. “Automation is already here and yet we face many talent gaps in areas like construction and manufacturing. Let’s get folks trained and hired there, where they are needed. But hand picking select groups of people to be exempt is not to the spirit of Amendment 2, and won’t help is reducing recidivism rates either.”


----------



## JayMysteri0

When crazy finally recognizes crazy from all the heat...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354821456811630596/


----------



## Thomas Veil

Marjorie Taylor Greene _deserves_ to be kicked out of Congress.

If she isn't--and you know she won't be--it'll tell us that the Republican party has fully embraced its post-Trump batch of fascists, fanatics and outright lunatics.

Matt Gaetz is another one. As I write this, he has made it his personal crusade to travel from his home base of Florida to Wyoming to torment Liz Cheney with an anti-Cheney rally. Such a scum!



JayMysteri0 said:


> Is there really any logic to this?
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354645995339055104/



Sure--encouraging them to go back to a life of crime.


----------



## Thomas Veil

JagRunner said:


> Marjorie Taylor Green is trash. Why do Republicans keep electing people like this?



I dunno, why don't you go up to a trailer and ask someone?


----------



## Clix Pix

JayMysteri0 said:


> When crazy finally recognizes crazy from all the heat...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354821456811630596/



Well, it's a little late now, isn't it?  All that woman's past and current behavior is definitely in the public eye....   It really boggles my mind that she was ever elected to any public office -- sure doesn't say good things about this country and some of its residents.....


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> When crazy finally recognizes crazy from all the heat...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354821456811630596/



Um, she does know once it’s on the internet, it isn’t gone just because she deleted it from HER twitter account, right? Sounds like maybe some lawsuit avoidance....


----------



## Thomas Veil

SuperMatt said:


> Um, she does know once it’s on the internet, it isn’t gone just because she deleted it from HER twitter account, right?



I think you're giving her way too much credit. The woman don't seem that bright.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Thomas Veil said:


> I think you're giving her way too much credit. The woman don't seem that bright.



Space lasers.



> Marjorie Taylor Greene Theorized Space Laser Beam Sparked CA Fire
> 
> 
> “[T]here are too many coincidences to ignore,” the Republican congresswoman claimed in 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com





> Another unearthed post from Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene’s Facebook page shows that her taste for conspiracy theories knows no bounds.
> 
> In a post that the watchdog group Media Matters uncovered Thursday, the Georgia Republican posited that solar energy collected in space and beamed back to Earth is what sparked California’s worst wildfire.
> 
> Greene, the newly elected congresswoman known for supporting the outlandish QAnon conspiracy theory, posted the bizarre solar energy theory as the 2018 Camp Fire raged in Paradise, California, and became the deadliest and most destructive blaze in state history.
> 
> “[T]here are too many coincidences to ignore,” Greene claimed in her post.
> 
> ″[O]ddly there are all these people who have said they saw what looked like lasers or blue beams of light causing the fires, and pictures and videos,” she said in a claim widely debunked as complete nonsense.
> 
> It’s a fool’s errand to try to make sense of Greene’s “research,” as she called it, but it goes something like this: The Northern California utility provider PG&E partnered with a company called Solaren Corp. in 2009 to buy solar space energy captured on satellite solar panels. (That much is true.) But Greene suggested that lasers beaming the energy back to the Earth missed their mark and started a wildfire. She also suggested the fire-setting was intentional as a way to clear land for California’s stalled high-speed rail project.



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354949143383449603/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Space lasers.



She is the perfect representative for those that voted for her.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> She is the perfect representative for those that voted for her.




Once she was known to have stuck a like on some idiot's social media post suggesting physical harm to Speaker Pelosi,  McCarthy should have had that "conversation" with Marjorie Taylor Greene...  right before informing her she'd be stripped of committee assignments and then possibly expelled if she didn't start acting like she understood the oath of office she had taken back on January 3rd.

But then we're talking about Kevin McCarthy, so..   and so far all we hear is Greene has been scrubbing her social media accounts of over-the-line stuff she says now "were not my views".

Hey maybe the feds will eventually solve McCarthy's problem of not wanting to upset the little darlings who elected Ms. Greene.   One can still hope. The FBI doesn't really care whom they upset when they bust somebody, unless they're hoping to unnerve a higher up by letting that person wonder if their  arrestee is going to flip.


----------



## Thomas Veil

> Greene suggested that lasers beaming the energy back to the Earth missed their mark and started a wildfire. She also suggested the fire-setting was intentional as a way to clear land for California’s stalled high-speed rail project.



Let me reiterate that this creature is on the _House Education Committee_.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Some of y'all are so racist...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1355005168006410245/

Now she's just reveling in the attention and just straight out trolling.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354998834254893056/
I wonder why someone feels the need for this?


----------



## Thomas Veil

I want to introduce a bill allowing Ohio to revoke the final result of the Browns-Chiefs divisional game at any time before the Super Bowl.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1354998834254893056/
> I wonder why someone feels the need for this?



Considering the fact that this will never pass, this virtue signaling indicates that the GOP still believes it is run by Trump.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> I think you're giving her way too much credit. The woman don't seem that bright.



Oh don't be so hard on her. After all, she did just get her GED.


JayMysteri0 said:


> Space lasers.



Yea...my daughter texted this morning wanting to know where we keep ours. LOL!


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1355216541533564928/


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> Considering the fact that this will never pass, this virtue signaling indicates that the GOP still believes it is run by Trump.




Why don't they just come out and say the [right wing of] the Republican Party believes it is the only "legitimate" political party in the USA.   That happens to be the position of the pro-Trump so-called Christian nationalists anyway.  Next step: a bill that stipulates it's too much trouble to count votes and then overturn election results, so the GOP will just run things forever?

More Republicans who were still sane by last year should have read a book review (and the book reviewed) that appeared in the Washington Post last summer, an essay about Hacker and Pierson's "Let Them Eat Tweets". It addressed how the GOP has managed to become a fraught combination of plutocrats and populists and what tends to happen as the options to maintain that combination tend to weaken over time.

The book is not about Trump per se but about him as just part of the problematic outcome of the GOP's attempts to retain power for the wealthy by engaging the rest of its potential electorate --particularly those mired in economic inequality-- in cultural and religious wars in the USA.



> The authors have a knack for synthesizing complicated academic studies and explaining them concisely for popular audiences. They make particularly good use of political scientist Daniel Ziblatt’s work on the historical role played by European conservative parties in nascent democracies.
> 
> Hacker and Pierson posit that the Republican Party, like elite-aligned parties in other times and places, faces a “Conservative Dilemma”: how to persuade ordinary citizens to vote for the party that represents the interests of society’s richest and most powerful members?






> *The conservative party may choose to offer material benefits to the nonelite classes, but that risks angering their plutocratic backers, and in any case left-wing parties inevitably will offer more. So conservative parties tend to play up social and cultural divisions instead.* Sometimes, as in the case of Britain’s Conservative Party, this takes the form of a relatively benign appeal to working-class traditionalism.
> 
> *Unfortunately, the Republican Party has leaned more toward the pattern of the German conservative parties of the 1920s and early ’30s that inadvertently paved the way for uncontrollable radicalism. If a similar outcome in America is still unlikely*, the extent to which our income inequality has become far worse than in other developed countries finds a parallel in the Republican Party becoming far more right-wing than conservative parties in the rest of the world.




That was last summer.  How *"unlikely"* the GOP's shift into uncontrollable radicalism may be is viewed differently now, at least pending the outcome of the trial of Trump on charges of inciting an insurrection. Some might say we're there.

A related read:









						'Hate in their heart': Lawmakers fear more violence after Capitol attacks
					

"What do we do to protect members of Congress and the staff and the police from this insurgency?”




					www.politico.com
				






> One GOP lawmaker who bucked Trump on the floor last week, Rep. Peter Meijer of Michigan, even suggested that fears for their personal safety had influenced some of his colleagues to support Trump’s challenges to the results of the election.
> 
> “They knew in their heart of hearts that they should've voted to certify, but some had legitimate concerns about the safety of their families. They felt that that vote would put their families in danger,” Meijer said recently, noting the death threats that some Republicans have received after standing behind the Electoral College results.
> 
> There is particular fear among Republicans in Trump-heavy districts who voted against the GOP’s doomed bid to overturn the election results. Many came home last week to find constituents — preachers, school superintendents, churchgoing men and women — cheering on the effort rather than condemning it, according to multiple GOP lawmakers.
> 
> “Both parties have extremists,” said the GOP lawmaker. “There's a difference in our crazy people and their crazy people. Our crazy people have an excessive amount of arms. They have gun safes. They have grenades. They believe in the Second Amendment. They come here and Trump's made them think this is the Alamo.”


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> Well, it's a little late now, isn't it?  All that woman's past and current behavior is definitely in the public eye....   It really boggles my mind that she was ever elected to any public office -- sure doesn't say good things about this country and some of its residents.....




Republicans: “I love this country! Now I’ll proceed to complain about it at great length. I can’t think of one thing I actually love about this country that is based in the present or reality.”

Democrats: “We could definitely use some improvements here and have the resources to do it. We just need the will.”

Republicans to that: “America hater!  Why don’t you leave if you hate it so much?!”


----------



## Clix Pix

That's about the way things seem to be summed up these days.   Sigh....


----------



## lizkat

Maybe Kevin McCarthy has had an epiphany of some sort.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1355204517348995085/


More on status of Greene









						GOP under pressure to take action against Marjorie Taylor Greene
					

House GOP leader Kevin McCarthy will sit down with the controversial lawmaker next week.




					www.politico.com


----------



## lizkat

Gettin' tired of Josh Hawley's overdubs of what exactly he meant by what he said, or says now about what he may have meant then.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1355315690903908359/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1355899390226030592/

NOW TF Guys/Gals are motivated.

I see Collins involved, I roll my eyes & yell 'pass', and move on with whatever the hell I was doing.  

Stop wasting people's time.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Also for all those trying to see the highlights in Portman's career, let's not forget how he willingly choose to go out...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1355906198978113540/

The press should be telling it to him in his face, 'you bet, and you bet wrong'.  Now you're running away because of that bet.  

Kick rocks and eat d-


----------



## JayMysteri0

Take it away Kate...


----------



## JayMysteri0

In case you aren't sure she's a festering bag of crap
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1355959713662435329/


----------



## lizkat

Maybe the Scots can shed light on The Don's murky finances...    They've been talking about holding this vote on an Unexplained Wealth Order re financing of Trump's properties there for a long time.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356020103570194433/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1355899390226030592/
> 
> NOW TF Guys/Gals are motivated.
> 
> I see Collins involved, I roll my eyes & yell 'pass', and move on with whatever the hell I was doing.
> 
> Stop wasting people's time.




Their usual thing of low-balling any spending bills (that don't involve defense programs) when they lose power is back with a vengeance.   What a surprise.  Biden should stick his whole proposal in the budget and reconcile it with 51 votes.  Same as the Rs did with their stuff when they had the gavels.


----------



## JayMysteri0

lizkat said:


> Their usual thing of low-balling any spending bills (that don't involve defense programs) when they lose power is back with a vengeance.   What a surprise.  Biden should stick his whole proposal in the budget and reconcile it with 51 votes.  Same as the Rs did with their stuff when they had the gavels.



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356282962371756044/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356312060657856517/
Seriously, it's NEVER their own fault?!


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356312060657856517/
> Seriously, it's NEVER their own fault?!



It’s like the bank robbers in court blaming the security cameras for filming them, not themselves for robbing the bank.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> It’s like the bank robbers in court blaming the security cameras for filming them, not themselves for robbing the bank.




I knew someone who at one point in his life blamed all his troubles on his sister...  for having a job in a beauty salon which he and some friends had decided to rob one night.   He and his pals got all liquored up so to have the courage to break into the place, realized the real money was in a safe, not in the cash register, and so curled up in a corner figuring to make the owner give up the combo when she showed up to work in the morning.  Of course when she was about to put her key in the door she saw them in there sleeping it off and called the cops. 

Anyway the guy first blamed it all on his sister for having a good job and later blamed it on her boss:   "If she didn't hire my sister then none of this here woulda happened to begin with."

It's tempting to feel sorta that way about Trump and his raft of lemmings including party officials.... " If they hadn't gone for the glitter of Trump, none of this would have happened..."  ???!   But the truth is the Republicans were paving the road for a Trump 40 years ago, driving wedges between Americans to make us look askance at each other,  instead of at them ripping off everything wasn't nailed down and taking a jackhammer or an oil rig to the rest of it and backing trucks up to the Treasury.

Then finally Trump comes along and whistles up the dregs of society to make a faux populist pitch at and carry the GOP across the finish line in 2016.   Four years later he's managed to lose them the House, Senate and Oval Office.

But: the GOP leadership is still driving wedges even now, as the left-behinds begin to turn on all their pols, realizing they've been carrying a bunch of grand larceny specialists on their backs all these years and for what?  To go to the slam for taking Trump's word he'd be right down there at the Capitol with them in a couple minutes?  And then turns out he's up in that little pavilion with some crime-fam and campaign pals watching pawns invade the Capitol on TV like it's the wrap of a reality show?  And now just the bit players in his show are the only ones going to jail?  

Can fool some of the people all of the time.   Maybe the GOP's about run out of inventory there.  They gettin' ornery, and maybe even getting wise.  Time will tell.

 But Marjorie Taylor Greene is not one of those.  She's on the inside with the lost factions of the party gone to hell.  Another one of those fools thinking can ride on the back of white supremacy and land somewhere good in America.  

The problem is that godforsaken, no-account rotten Republican party, not Trump and not the foot soldiers in his cult.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> I knew someone who at one point in his life blamed all his troubles on his sister...  for having a job in a beauty salon which he and some friends had decided to rob one night.   He and his pals got all liquored up so to have the courage to break into the place, realized the real money was in a safe, not in the cash register, and so curled up in a corner figuring to make the owner give up the combo when she showed up to work in the morning.  Of course when she was about to put her key in the door she saw them in there sleeping it off and called the cops.
> 
> Anyway the guy first blamed it all on his sister for having a good job and later blamed it on her boss:   "If she didn't hire my sister then none of this here woulda happened to begin with."
> 
> It's tempting to feel sorta that way about Trump and his raft of lemmings including party officials.... " If they hadn't gone for the glitter of Trump, none of this would have happened..."  ???!   But the truth is the Republicans were paving the road for a Trump 40 years ago, driving wedges between Americans to make us look askance at each other,  instead of at them ripping off everything wasn't nailed down and taking a jackhammer or an oil rig to the rest of it and backing trucks up to the Treasury.
> 
> Then finally Trump comes along and whistles up the dregs of society to make a faux populist pitch at and carry the GOP across the finish line in 2016.   Four years later he's managed to lose them the House, Senate and Oval Office.
> 
> But: the GOP leadership is still driving wedges even now, as the left-behinds begin to turn on all their pols, realizing they've been carrying a bunch of grand larceny specialists on their backs all these years and for what?  To go to the slam for taking Trump's word he'd be right down there at the Capitol with them in a couple minutes?  And then turns out he's up in that little pavilion with some crime-fam and campaign pals watching pawns invade the Capitol on TV like it's the wrap of a reality show?  And now just the bit players in his show are the only ones going to jail?
> 
> Can fool some of the people all of the time.   Maybe the GOP's about run out of inventory there.  They gettin' ornery, and maybe even getting wise.  Time will tell.
> 
> But Marjorie Taylor Greene is not one of those.  She's on the inside with the lost factions of the party gone to hell.  Another one of those fools thinking can ride on the back of white supremacy and land somewhere good in America.
> 
> The problem is that godforsaken, no-account rotten Republican party, not Trump and not the foot soldiers in his cult.




One of the (many) problems with our 2 major party system is any nut seen as left or right of center automatically gets assumed to be the public face of either the Democrats or Republicans and any nut who wants to run for office with some kind of advantage has to hitch their wagon to either party. A competent less nutty politician, or would be, can run as Independent up to an extent.

I don’t think the general public is ready for an Independent President yet, mostly because they are too dumb to realize that is exactly what we need. We’re talking people who defend Trump just because he ran as a Republican and took a photo op with a Bible once. That’s all they needed for the label to stick.  All his actual actions are seen as irrelevant. If you presented them with another “outsider” who is also an Independent they would be deer in the headlights.


----------



## iLunar

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356312060657856517/
> Seriously, it's NEVER their own fault?!




Such BS. We got Trump because her party enabled him. And you know, Republicans like her voted for him. She likely voted for him in 2016.

And, Trump was a known quantity his entire career. It's not like he played them. He told everyone exactly who he is. They still voted for him.


----------



## SuperMatt

iLunar said:


> Such BS. We got Trump because her party enabled him. And you know, Republicans like her voted for him. She likely voted for him in 2016.
> 
> And, Trump was a known quantity his entire career. It's not like he played them. He told everyone exactly who he is. They still voted for him.



His racism is not a bug for them, it’s a feature.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

iLunar said:


> Such BS. We got Trump because her party enabled him. And you know, Republicans like her voted for him. She likely voted for him in 2016.
> 
> And, Trump was a known quantity his entire career. It's not like he played them. He told everyone exactly who he is. They still voted for him.




How long do you think it will take for Republicans to realize that these former fringe groups and voters are now the main Republican base?

Trump got voted into office, not because he was a Republican they believed in, but because he was completely different from what the Republicans usually offer.  The last thing Trump supporters want is a return to the status quo.


----------



## SuperMatt

Co-founder of the Lincoln project....









						Lincoln Project co-founder accused of online sexual harassment from 21 men, including 14-year-old | Boing Boing
					

Yesterday, The New York Times reported that The Lincoln Project (Republican anti-Trump group) co-founder, John Weaver, 61, has been accused by 21 young men of unsolicited online sexual messages ove…




					boingboing.net
				




TF Guy!!!!


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> One of the (many) problems with our 2 major party system is any nut seen as left or right of center automatically gets assumed to be the public face of either the Democrats or Republicans and any nut who wants to run for office with some kind of advantage has to hitch their wagon to either party. A competent less nutty politician, or would be, can run as Independent up to an extent.
> 
> I don’t think the general public is ready for an Independent President yet, mostly because they are too dumb to realize that is exactly what we need. We’re talking people who defend Trump just because he ran as a Republican and took a photo op with a Bible once. That’s all they needed for the label to stick.  All his actual actions are seen as irrelevant. If you presented them with another “outsider” who is also an Independent they would be deer in the headlights.




You might be right.  I know you're right about perceptions of members of Congress who are not go-along get-along, even if they are not fringe.   Both sides keep a list of names to throw into the hopper as "oh yeah what about so and so if you want to talk bout nut jobs."   Lately it's Maxine Waters the Rs bring up as a counterweight to Taylor Greene.  Shows you what they even actually know about Waters, which is zilch,  past a selection of chyrons on Fox News...

On crediible 3rd party runs...  seems like Perot in 1992 came the closest to being an indie (then anyway) who could draw a hefty chunk of the centrist electorate from both sides in an era of general discontent over our major parties having talking points for voters but agendas serving themselves.    From the Wiikipedia writeup on him:

In the [1992] election, Perot received 18.9% of the popular vote, but did not win any electoral votes. However, he won over 19.7 million votes, far and away the most votes ever for a third-party candidate. He won support from across the ideological and partisan spectrum, but performed best among self-described moderates.​​If he hadn't chosen Stockdale for his VP candidate, who knows what might have happened.   And had the Democrat that year run farther to the left than a certain good ol' boy from Arkansas,  that election might well have landed in the House. 






I'm pretty sure that didn't escape the attention of at least the DNC honchos...  which has actually been part of our problem with the Democratic Party steering structure since then,  and to some extent accounts for the wariness of Obama and his congressional leadership in 2009-2016 regardless of McConnell.   Remains to be seen whether Biden breaks out of that. Times have changed but the pols on both sides sometimes seem stuck back in 1990-fricken-two.   The year when Pat Buchanan pitched taking the country back for white supremacists and practically shocked the socks off Barbara Bush sitting in the front row waiting to hear her husband's nomination confirmed in Houston on that August night.

What each side *officially* took away from the 1992 elections was a message about not getting too far off center: not in candidates including a VP and not in policy proposals and certainly not in convention speeches meant to second the intended nominee. What the far right took off it, however, was another thing altogether. And what the Dem foot soldiers ended up with was uncertainty --who really was this guy Clinton anyway? We won but where were we going?-- and that's the card the GOP still leads with when they butt heads with their opposites in Congress and on the stump in their campaigns. It's why the whole spectrum has moved to the right over the past 28 years.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Like they needed an article to explain the 'r's different plan from Biden's.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356364981009264640/

Basically, "You may have some scraps from the money you put into the gov't over a lifetime, in a once in a lifetime pandemic".  "We're going to need that tax payer money for those least in need."


----------



## Thomas Veil

SuperMatt said:


> Co-founder of the Lincoln project....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lincoln Project co-founder accused of online sexual harassment from 21 men, including 14-year-old | Boing Boing
> 
> 
> Yesterday, The New York Times reported that The Lincoln Project (Republican anti-Trump group) co-founder, John Weaver, 61, has been accused by 21 young men of unsolicited online sexual messages ove…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boingboing.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TF Guy!!!!



At least The Lincoln Project is owning up to knowing him and is condemning his actions.

If he’d worked for The Trump Organization, Trump would be like, “I never met the man, even in the photographs where we’re shaking hands.”


----------



## JayMysteri0

Is there logic somewhere in there?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356435158556155905/


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> Is there logic somewhere in there?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356435158556155905/



Obviously! Since there were already people planning to storm the Capitol and murder members of congress, Trump cannot have incited insurrection with his actions on January 6th. FBI testifying about that will expose the Dems and the impeachment hoax for what they are!

The Chewbacca defense comes to mind...


----------



## Thomas Veil

Graham is so clueless he’d probably call Efrem Zimbalist, Jr. to the stand.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Thomas Veil

He wants to cross-examine the Deeeeeeeep Staaaaaaaate.


----------



## Pumbaa

theSeb said:


> I am really struggling to understand Graham's logic here and how this is a threat, which obviously in his eyes it is.



He has something to hide, so obviously everyone else got that too?


----------



## lizkat

theSeb said:


> I am really struggling to understand Graham's logic here and how this is a threat, which obviously in his eyes it is.




Graham maybe wants to make the circus about 2016.   FBI bad, Trump good, 

her emails, Russia hoax, Benghazi, Anthony Weiner's laptop, Bill's philandering, Whitewater finances, the Goldwater girl from Shaker Heights who went to Wellesley and became a socialist​​[LIndsey looks at watch thinking this must be almost over now right? or do we have to try to find out once again who Chelsea's father is and how 'bout the time Hillary made fun of baking cookies?]​
This despite Biden leaving Trump's pick Christopher Wray atop the FBI at least for now.

I'd like to know who has what on Lindsey Graham, and if Mitch is going to be able to talk some sense back into the lad before the trial starts.  At least remind him that it's 2021 and the person in the dock (again) is Donald Trump.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SOME people need to work on their definition of "FREE".

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356626736889348098/

No wonder they cried when it was over.


----------



## Thomas Veil

They should look into the energy industry. I hear coal is making a comeback.


----------



## lizkat

Thomas Veil said:


> They should look into the energy industry. I hear coal is making a comeback.




Hah, the fallout from Enron --including expanded regulations in the Sarbanes-Oxley Act-- may have made any Trump crimers or at least Jared think twice or three times before contemplating an energy thing, at least on the domestic side.   Maybe I'm giving them too much credit.

Anyway the Trumps have been about doing private deals and running private companies to reduce most problems to a matter of trying not to run afoul of taxing authorities.  It's pretty hard to keep anything energy related out of public scrutiny, even if a private concern.

A lot of the newer entries in the energy sector tend to be PPPs (public-private partnerships) which mean to lay off policy risk and financial guarantees in the public side and get their management skills plus actual investment of capital from the private side.  So there's automatically some public scrutiny involved there.  Not something the TrumpBabies like to contemplate with their dad's radioactive borrowing records front and center.   Even Deutsche Bank finally said uh...  hard pass. 

Whatever the Trumps do with private funds now must end up laundered to a fare thee well now, no?   No bank wants to discover that some shell company in their accounts --one that just got in a big wire transfer?--   is actually six degrees off some Trump financier in God Knows Where. 

That's the kind of stuff that kept getting Deutsche Bank in trouble with the Feds in the USA anyway.   Not really knowing their customers,  allowing monies paid to intermediaries to be called "referrals" when they were bribes... and getting fined to settle allegations of corrupt dealings in Russia and KSA.









						Deutsche Bank handed $124 million in bribery fines by US court | DW | 08.01.2021
					

Germany's biggest lender has agreed to the payout to settle allegations that it broke US anti-bribery and commodities trading laws.




					www.dw.com
				




Mind you this was the last bank doing business in the USA that would even deal with Donald Trump. Another piece points out the long history.

Deutsche Bank (DB) Settles Spoofing Case, To Pay $130M Fine



> For Deutsche Bank, this settlement is an addition to its growing list of litigation charges. Notably, around $18 billion has been paid by the bank as penalties for financial malpractices in the last 10 years since the financial crisis.




Yeah 18 billion with a B for waiving a right to face indictments over naughty things and just settling for fines instead.

But if the Trumps are interested in energy there's always Central Asia, right...   murky deals have been getting thrown around in there for decades.  Turrkmenistan for natural gas and Kazakhstan for oil.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Pumbaa said:


> Obviously! Since there were already people planning to storm the Capitol and murder members of congress, Trump cannot have incited insurrection with his actions on January 6th. FBI testifying about that will expose the Dems and the impeachment hoax for what they are!
> 
> The Chewbacca defense comes to mind...




“The Democrats will try to convince you that it wasn’t just about his words on January 6th, but his countless public statements and Tweets over the course of months that built to this. And they’d be absolutely unquestionably correct on that. I’ll even take it a step further. Trump said for months before the election that if he didn’t win then that means the election was stolen. But do we really want to go there? I say we don’t. As far as this trial is concerned former President Trump didn’t exist before January 6th. The crowd just showed up with their preconceived ideas that they, frankly, pulled out of their ass.  Nobody knows where they got their information from or why they were so mad.  As you can clearly see now, Democrats have nothing.”


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> “The Democrats will try to convince you that it wasn’t just about his words on January 6th, but his countless public statements and Tweets over the course of months that built to this. And they’d be absolutely unquestionably correct on that. I’ll even take it a step further. Trump said for months before the election that if he didn’t win then that means the election was stolen. But do we really want to go there? I say we don’t. As far as this trial is concerned former President Trump didn’t exist before January 6th. The crowd just showed up with their preconceived ideas that they, frankly, pulled out of their ass.  Nobody knows where they got their information from or why they were so mad.  As you can clearly see now, Democrats have nothing.”




Yeah well...


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Is there logic somewhere in there?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356435158556155905/



One word: Kompromat.


----------



## lizkat

P_X said:


> One word: Kompromat.




One can certainly wonder. I mean anyone who just generally remembers a Lindsey Graham from the wayback --with partisan policy issues set aside-- sees a wholly different person now as far as respect for the rule of law is concerned.   

Guy golfs with Trump for the first time in 2017 on the Columbus Day holiday and comes off the links a changed man?   Before that he had had nothing good to say of Trump. 

But since then --except for disagreeing w/ Trump's take on the Syrian Kurds vs Turkey, and for a brief moment while Biden's victory was being confirmed in the joint session of Congress when it resumed after the insurrection--  Graham might as well have been a regular lackey like Trump's inner circle at the WH.


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> One can certainly wonder. I mean anyone who just generally remembers a Lindsey Graham from the wayback --with partisan policy issues set aside-- sees a wholly different person now as far as respect for the rule of law is concerned.
> 
> Guy golfs with Trump for the first time in 2017 on the Columbus Day holiday and comes off the links a changed man?   Before that he had had nothing good to say of Trump.
> 
> But since then --except for disagreeing w/ Trump's take on the Syrian Kurds vs Turkey, and for a brief moment while Biden's victory was being confirmed in the joint session of Congress when it resumed after the insurrection--  Graham might as well have been a regular lackey like Trump's inner circle at the WH.



Yup. Personal experience observing people suffering trauma: adults only undergo personality changes like this after a major trauma.... Since we don't know the details, there's a good reason to believe they are not public, ergo compromising.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356735672237912064/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356730401440600065/


----------



## lizkat

For the love of God.    Guy who replied though has a good idea!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356632605672800260/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356735672237912064/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356730401440600065/



This is so hilarious


----------



## JayMysteri0

Hmmmm....  I wonder what the message here is supposed to be?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356809150802636803/


----------



## lizkat

Greene and McCarthy had a "chat" last night and McCarthy offered her some choices --including an apology over spouting conspiracy theories about school shootings etc. and publicly renouncing QAnon and any suggestions of violence to be committed upon Democrats--  which apparently she refused to consider....  since Kevin's next step was to consult late in the evening with a House panel  on committee assignments, trying to cut a deal where he'd boot her from Education and Labor committee and she'd stay on the Budget committee. 

Thiis did not fly well with Dems of course but McCarthy doesn't want the whole House to end up voting on the record to remove her (from both posts) because that only riles some constituents of some other GOP House members.

 Now McCarthy mulls giving her some other committee assignment in exchange for stepping down from both? 

Greene seems more and more like "the Florida guy" she claims backs her 100%  --i.e. she could not care less about the Republican Party--  but what she forgets are some important little details:   she's not Trump and he's not the President any more and her own colleagues on her own side of the aisle wish she wold just go the F away.

Meanwhile this mess coincides with intentions of the GOP House to deal today with the question of Liz Cheney's leadership post which some in the party think she should lose over having voted to impeach the Florida guy...  all this to the drumbeat of the Dems seizing upon "The GOP is the party of QAnon" as their initial message as they begin their midterm election planning.   And Mitch over in the Senate laying low before the trial of Trump next week.  Must seem like a long year already to Republican fundraisers...  all except Marjorie Greene, who's raising a war chest off all the controversy over her status,









						House GOP delays taking action on Marjorie Taylor Greene
					

"We are going to be working through some things,” House Minority Whip Steve Scalise told reporters.




					www.politico.com


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> Greene and McCarthy had a "chat" last night and McCarthy offered her some choices --including an apology over spouting conspiracy theories about school shootings etc. and publicly renouncing QAnon and any suggestions of violence to be committed upon Democrats--  which apparently she refused to consider....  since Kevin's next step was to consult late in the evening with a House panel  on committee assignments, trying to cut a deal where he'd boot her from Education and Labor committee and she'd stay on the Budget committee.
> 
> Thiis did not fly well with Dems of course but McCarthy doesn't want the whole House to end up voting on the record to remove her (from both posts) because that only riles some constituents of some other GOP House members.
> 
> Now McCarthy mulls giving her some other committee assignment in exchange for stepping down from both?
> 
> Greene seems more and more like "the Florida guy" she claims backs her 100%  --i.e. she could not care less about the Republican Party--  but what she forgets are some important little details:   she's not Trump and he's not the President any more and her own colleagues on her own side of the aisle wish she wold just go the F away.
> 
> Meanwhile this mess coincides with intentions of the GOP House to deal today with the question of Liz Cheney's leadership post which some in the party think she should lose over having voted to impeach the Florida guy...  all this to the drumbeat of the Dems seizing upon "The GOP is the party of QAnon" as their initial message as they begin their midterm election planning.   And Mitch over in the Senate laying low before the trial of Trump next week.  Must seem like a long year already to Republican fundraisers...  all except Marjorie Greene, who's raising a war chest off all the controversy over her status,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House GOP delays taking action on Marjorie Taylor Greene
> 
> 
> "We are going to be working through some things,” House Minority Whip Steve Scalise told reporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com



My understanding is that she ran unopposed... (beat incumbent Trumpster in the primary). I mean, if the GOP isn't willing to boot someone who didn't even have an opponent (i.e. could be replaced by any republican with a hearbeat), it means McCarthy's strategy is to please Trumpists as long as he can. The issue is...with Jan 6, this shit sticks to the GOP's DNA and will represent political vulnerability for many years on. Imagine, all the Democrats would have to do is mention Trump to rile up Democratic and turn off much of the Republican voters.


----------



## lizkat

P_X said:


> My understanding is that she ran unopposed... (beat incumbent Trumpster in the primary). I mean, if the GOP isn't willing to boot someone who didn't even have an opponent (i.e. could be replaced by any republican with a hearbeat), it means McCarthy's strategy is to please Trumpists as long as he can. The issue is...with Jan 6, this shit sticks to the GOP's DNA and will represent political vulnerability for many years on. Imagine, all the Democrats would have to do is mention Trump to rile up Democratic and turn off much of the Republican voters.




Her Dem opponent for the general election withdrew in September "for some reason" which remains murky for some other reason I guess.  He was on the ballot though and racked up something a bit over 20 percent iirc.

My HUGE problem centered around but not limited to Greene at this point is that whatever she thinks she is,  she is a only a *peer* of people in group known as The Squad...    and if we think for one minute that stuff like Greene has tweeted, said, done and featured in her campaign ads could have been flipped religion for religion and color for color and stunt for stunt and run as ads or stunts for say Ilhan Omar --and would have flown ok with the Republicans, or for that matter the Democrats!, for longer than it took to take the stuff down and disavow the candidate-- we're living in la la land. 

I mean please imagine Ilhan Omar trailing down the halls of Congress looking for Greene's office with a camera crew along because she meant to get Greene to retake her oath of office upon a Quran instead of a Bible. Now imagine the video uploaded to Twitter et al social media.   Now ask yourself reaction of "even" Dems to such a gig.

The reverse of that was an actual pre-election stunt run by Greene. 

Yet Greene now holds a seat in Congress and a couple of committee seats (Education and Labor, and Budget -- and how the hell did she get THOSE?).  This is not down just to some white supremacist voters in Georgia, this is the pro-Trump piece of the Republican party that proudly stands behind her to this very moment.

*And the best McCarthy and Scalise are willing to say even this morning is that "We are going to be working through some things."*

Whatever they come up with, they and not just MTG are betraying party, country and Constitution...    and to paraphrase Jamie Rankin I think it was,  who reminded someone else about how that works,  when you take the oath, you may swear on a Bible to uphold the Constitution, but you're not swearing on the Constitution to uphold the Bible. Further,  the GOP's tail wagging dog is officially a party that celebrated a photo op of former President Trump holding a Bible upside down after having tear gas sprayed on a noisy but peaceful protest last summer. 

THAT is my problem with Marjorie Taylor Greene.  Her party is rotten to the core and it's not only that the fish rots from the top down, it's that it was rotten from the inside out when it failed to steamroll Trump at the nominating convention in 2016.   Greene is just one of the maggots waving a victory sign right before noticing there's nothing left of the fish to devour.


----------



## lizkat

Update on Greene:   Steny Hoyer declined McCarthy's offer to take Greene off Education and Labor committee, and put her on some other committee, but leave her on Budgets.   Unless McCarthy strips Greene of all her committee postings, looks like there will be a House vote on the floor tomorrow. 









						Dems move to punish Marjorie Taylor Greene as McCarthy refuses to act
					

Steny Hoyer announced that the House will vote Thursday on a measure to punish Greene.




					www.politico.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

And...


> GOP Lawmakers Look to Remove Ilhan Omar from Committees as Dems Attack Taylor Greene
> 
> 
> House Republicans this week are looking to remove Representative Ilhan Omar (D., Minn.) from her committee assignments amid a similar fight from Democrats to oust Representative Marjorie Taylor Greene (R., Ga.) from her assignments. Earlier this week House Majority Leader Steny Hoyer reportedly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356998358733357058/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> And...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356998358733357058/



Dunno, but this per my perception looks very very racist. A look that isn't appealing at all for a party with an extremism problem....

...The GOP really needs to think about the fact the net outcome of these stunts to keep Trumpsters leads comes with proportionately more Dem voters not skipping elections.


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> And...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356998358733357058/






P_X said:


> Dunno, but this per my perception looks very very racist. A look that isn't appealing at all for a party with an extremism problem....
> 
> ...The GOP really needs to think about the fact the net outcome of these stunts to keep Trumpsters leads comes with proportionately more Dem voters not skipping elections.




The Republican Party is past warranting just calling its members' behavior and statements outrageous.  They're beyond reason, like someone clawing at scrub trees on a rockface trying not to fall into the abyss they created themselves:  They've dug indefensible pits into what used to be ground they could stand on even when people disagreed with them.    And they're also afraid to come back up onto solid ground because the extremists they decided to appeal to will try to shove them off the cliff entirely.  Talk about lost.


----------



## SuperMatt

P_X said:


> Dunno, but this per my perception looks very very racist. A look that isn't appealing at all for a party with an extremism problem....
> 
> ...The GOP really needs to think about the fact the net outcome of these stunts to keep Trumpsters leads comes with proportionately more Dem voters not skipping elections.



Of course it looks racist. As I’ve been saying for the past 4-5 years with Trump, that is what they are going for! They are pandering to the racists in their base.


----------



## Thomas Veil

SuperMatt said:


> Of course it looks racist. As I’ve been saying for the past 4-5 years with Trump, that is what they are going for! They are pandering to the racists in their base.



Racism and whataboutism. If you’re a Republican, it’s two of your favorite life joys combined.


----------



## JayMysteri0

WHO the FUCK is this woman?!!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> WHO the FUCK is this woman?!!




She answers the question "Is it possible to find somebody worse than Trump?" with a resounding Yes!

Trump did all the leg work of (badly) pretending he could represent a majority of Americans in the beginning.  Then his true colors started coming out.  That allowed all the new blood of Trumpists to skip all those steps and just start from where Trump left off.  Here's my complete platform: Stolen election and obstructing libs.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> She answers the question "Is it possible to find somebody worse than Trump?" with a resounding Yes!
> 
> Trump did all the leg work of (badly) pretending he could represent a majority of Americans in the beginning.  Then his true colors started coming out.  That allowed all the new blood of Trumpists to skip all those steps and just start from where Trump left off.  Here's my complete platform: Stolen election and obstructing libs.



What she demonstrated was that she is of the same weasley character who will turn on her own words, if she suddenly faces consequences, and project it's the fault of others.  How people who do support her Q shit, trust her I would never know.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> What she demonstrated was that she is of the same weasley character who will turn on her own words, if she suddenly faces consequences, and project it's the fault of others.  How people who do support her Q shit, trust her I would never know.



I’m sure shorty for Q supporters they will weave her actions into the master plot narrative complete with signals in signs.  In fact I bet she’s probably checking frantically waiting for herself to become a new important character in the conspiracy.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wait.  What?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357427371033432064/



> ‘You have done nothing for me’: Trump ditches SAG amid disciplinary moves
> 
> 
> The former president fired off a bombastic letter quitting the Screen Actors Guild after it threatened him with expulsion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com


----------



## shadow puppet

He did not come to play. 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357462845911367684/


----------



## Thomas Veil

And she’s off the committees!









						House votes to remove Marjorie Taylor Greene from committee assignments — CNN Politics
					

The House voted Thursday evening to remove Republican Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene from her committee assignments, a decisive step that comes in the wake of recently unearthed incendiary and violent past statements from the congresswoman that have triggered widespread backlash from Democrats and...




					apple.news
				




Her claims that those views don’t represent her rang hollow.

McCarthy says this is a partisan power grab. What, like the Republicans can’t put someone else on those committees??


----------



## JayMysteri0

Some followers
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357453027679088640/


----------



## Thomas Veil

So who’s crazier... them or her?


----------



## JayMysteri0

To end your evening with MTG
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357388510215380993/


----------



## JayMysteri0

What are you 12?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357435421278560258/


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> To end your evening with MTG
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357388510215380993/



Ooooooo-kay then.


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> What are you 12?
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357435421278560258/




Seriously that guy is such a witless pain in the neck.  During a podcast interview with Steve Bannon, Gaetz said he was willing to resign his seat in Congress and go represent Trump at trial in the Senate.









						Congressman Matt Gaetz offers to represent former President Trump at impeachment trial
					

U.S. Rep. Matt Gaetz says he will resign his House seat to represent Trump at Senate impeachment trial



					www.nwfdailynews.com
				






> Trump, it has been reported, wants to put forth an argument that he was illegally removed from office when he lost the Nov. 3 election to President Joe Biden.
> 
> “I would do anything I had to do to ensure that the greatest president in my lifetime, one of the greatest presidents our country’s ever had, maybe the greatest president our country has ever had, got a full-throated defense that wasn’t crouched down, that wasn’t in fear of losing some moderate Republican senator, but that was worthy of the fight he gave to the great people of this country for four years,” Gaetz reportedly told Bannon.




For a minute there I was so happy thinking Trump might even accept.  But likely his new counsel will put the kibosh on that idea, if they have a clue about Gaetz.    His Florida district could do better picking a guy from the average supermarket parking lot on a Saturday morning to represent them.

The weird thing is that Gaetz, now only in his second term in the House,  doesn't even seem to like being a Congressman any more:



> His talk of stepping away from Congress to represent Trump comes just weeks after he speculated on the possibility of returning home in 2022 to run for the office of Commissioner of Agriculture and Consumer Services.
> 
> “In 2022 the only statewide position I would consider running for in the current political climate is Commissioner of Agriculture," Gaetz said to a South Florida newspaper.


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> To end your evening with MTG
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357388510215380993/




What a dreadful person she is...  

And...  so all would have been good if former Sen.Al Franken had only groped some cardboard boobies without consent on that fateful flight, eh?   Good to know, I guess.


----------



## Thomas Veil

lizkat said:


> Seriously that guy is such a witless pain in the neck.  During a podcast interview with Steve Bannon, Gaetz said he was willing to resign his seat in Congress and go represent Trump at trial in the Senate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congressman Matt Gaetz offers to represent former President Trump at impeachment trial
> 
> 
> U.S. Rep. Matt Gaetz says he will resign his House seat to represent Trump at Senate impeachment trial
> 
> 
> 
> www.nwfdailynews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a minute there I was so happy thinking Trump might even accept.  But likely his new counsel will put the kibosh on that idea, if they have a clue about Gaetz.    His Florida district could do better picking a guy from the average supermarket parking lot on a Saturday morning to represent them.
> 
> The weird thing is that Gaetz, now only in his second term in the House,  doesn't even seem to like being a Congressman any more:



Commissioner of Agriculture? The man’s perfect for the job. I’m sure the farmers in his state could use the manure.


----------



## Pumbaa

MTG is so over the top that I normally would have suspected some kind of performance art, like the final project for an art degree somewhere, intended to chock people and to see where they will draw the line. When no line is visible, she escalates to find it. Rinse, repeat. Stuck on a hamster wheel that goes faster and faster, with people cheering her on instead of trying to stop her...

That would have made for a good movie once upon a time. There probably is some movie or books like that out there already. Not that it really matters, now it is reality and just batshit crazy! It is so absurd that it should be funny, but I’m terrified.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> Wait.  What?
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357427371033432064/




I think it's telling he says network news is a dying platform.  Coupled with his outrage of being removed from Twitter he clearly wants to be an unfiltered and ignorant news source of one.


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> Wait.  What?
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357427371033432064/




Now *that* reads like something from The Onion. 

45th President of the United States Donald Trump just doesn’t get it. To paraphrase another Hollywood union member, the late WGAw writer Harlan Ellison:

Donald Trump telling the actors union that they cannot have him as a member is like telling a man who has just crawled out of the Gobi desert on hands and knees that he cannot have a peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## lizkat

Pumbaa said:


> MTG is so over the top that I normally would have suspected some kind of performance art, like the final project for an art degree somewhere, intended to chock people and to see where they will draw the line. When no line is visible, she escalates to find it. Rinse, repeat. Stuck on a hamster wheel that goes faster and faster, with people cheering her on instead of trying to stop her...
> 
> That would have made for a good movie once upon a time. There probably is some movie or books like that out there already. Not that it really matters, now it is reality and just batshit crazy! It is so absurd that it should be funny, but I’m terrified.




Probably not as terrified as a member of Congress whose child has now been threatened by name on phone calls made to the family's home. Even hearing about that from one of the members speaking from the floor of the House didn't dissuade the pro Trump wing of the GOP yesterday from voting against the resolution to remove Greene from committee posts.

Yet they had only grumbled (a few of them) when McCarthy had done the right thing and stripped Steve King of committee posts after King had asked, rhetorically, as a doubling down on previous remarks about white supremacy, "white nationalist, white supremacist, Western civilization — how did that language become offensive?”

But that was enough to get King not only booted off all committees (joining two then under-indictment Republicans Duncan Hunter and Chris Collins in having no posts) but earned him a primary race and ultimately the loss of his seat in Congress.  King also managed to be one of only five (all GOP) House members voting against an October 2020 resolution to accept election results peacefully if Trump lost the election then still to be held.

But Taylor Greene has claimed backing of a former and twice-impeached president, fails to renounce vicious Christian Nationalist rhetoric including anti-Semitism and anti-Muslim innuendo,  failed to apologize directly and publicly for having liked a social media post favoring assassination of Pelosi, openly mocks the leadership in both chambers.... and yet Kevin McCarthy threaded a needle in a private House GOP session and ended up supporting both Liz Cheney and Taylor Greene to paper over the GOP's fissures,  then supported Greene again yesterday with the other Trump bootlickers and so let the Dems stick their fingerprints on Greene's loss of voice on any House committees.   And I suspect he was grateful in the end because Greene, let's face it, is too far over the line for him and for a lot of other GOP House members.  They are just too cowed by their own damn extremist base.

Still... McCarthy went so far as to warn the Dems, even in his own clear dereliction of duty,  that what goes around comes around and that the GOP has a list of "equivalent" situations they mean to remedy when they regain power.   To me that makes it worthwhile to ensure they never regain power, but that's up to the voters.

Anyway I am unable even to envision the wrath of the GOP and its media outlet support system if a Democratic Party candidate ran an ad picturing the Dem holding an AR15 next to photo of the faces of the GOP  candidate and a couple colleagues.  First thing out of the RNC's big money mouth would be _"And you thought the Willie Horton ad was out of line?" _

Yet the openly pro-Trump crowd in the House had no vote to put behind their possible disapproval of that ad run by Greene, even after a still clip of it was shown to them before they had to go on record yesterday. She did not renounce that ad nor the xenophobic and bigoted sentiments behind it. So her party peers were largely cowards when it was time to vote yesterday.   Zero empathy for a peer whose child receives death threats just because of the parent's visibility as a member of Congress who is not a white Christian.

How could they look at their own children last night and not think back on the day's proceedings?  Were they afraid if they voted against punishing Greene, that death threats by rightwing extremists would then swing around and come home to roost against their own families?  I suppose that entirely possible. but who are these officials that some Americans choose to represent them in our house of the people? Willing to tolerate violence against political opponents out of fear that if they don't,  they too will encounter it from their own erstwhile supporters?

I expect to hear that those voting not to strip Greene of her assignments merely think that it is a party's decision to discipline their own members.   McCarthy won't have the grace to say he couldn't afford to do that and retain his own post while hoping to gain the Speaker's gavel after 2022 midterms.


----------



## shadow puppet

Like someone in the comments said, I feel like I need a shower. 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357728615098699778/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

shadow puppet said:


> Like someone in the comments said, I feel like I need a shower.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357728615098699778/




Every time I see that guy I get distracted by how much he looks like Butthead.


----------



## lizkat

Have come to conclusion all these guys just have one point:  that federal government is bulllshit all the way down and they mean to make a mockery of it whenever they have a chance.  When out of power just mockery will suffice, and when in power, rip it out from within the agencies until the agencies are so obviously dysfunctional that the only solution is to defund them, then abolish them until the executive branch is The President (For Life, if they can also manage to completely discredit voting and media).


----------



## JayMysteri0

Sigh.  This will always come up because of the existence of this month.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1358203095482855430/

The problem being of course is the parents who do opt out.  At some point later the inevitable will be heard about a killing, BLM, dealing with the police, systemic racism, ..."I just don't understand Black people sometimes.  Why don't they -fillintheblank- like US?"  "Why are they are going on about -fillintheblank-?"

At which point some little kid will say, "We learned in class it's because of -fillintheblank-".

To which the parent who is so triggered by Black History Month will seek to correct said child, and wonder where they learned such things.  The parent will seek to correct said such child not based on knowledge, but their feelings.

At some point later said parent will with no sense of irony opine on the segregation & separation of the races as well, and wonder why we can't all get along.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Sigh.  This will always come up because of the existence of this month.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1358203095482855430/
> 
> The problem being of course is the parents who do opt out.  At some point later the inevitable will be heard about a killing, BLM, dealing with the police, systemic racism, ..."I just don't understand Black people sometimes.  Why don't they -fillintheblank- like US?"  "Why are they are going on about -fillintheblank-?"
> 
> At which point some little kid will say, "We learned in class it's because of -fillintheblank-".
> 
> To which the parent who is so triggered by Black History Month will seek to correct said child, and wonder where they learned such things.  The parent will seek to correct said such child not based knowledge, but feelings.
> 
> At some point later said parent will with no sense of irony opine on the segregation & separation of the races as well, and wonder why we can't all get along.



They should be able to opt out of white history then too. Considering most of it is cherry-picked to portray white slaveholders in a glowing light, they won‘t be missing much.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> They should be able to opt out of white history then too. Considering most of it is cherry-picked to portray white slaveholders in a glowing light, they won‘t be missing much.



No.  That WILL really trigger some feelings, which is what triggered an exec action by the president over a Pulitzer Prize winning article.

When some can be triggered over an article accounting OUR history, that requires an overt racist to help pen an exec action from a racist president, it's the reminder that for some their feelings far outweigh our country's real history & wanting to wrestle with it.

What fascinates me though is that people are so blinded, they can't see the message they themselves send loudly to others with such actions.

"But I'm not a racist.  I just don't want any discussion about race that isn't about mine or favorable, EVER mentioned or taught.  What's racist about that?"


----------



## Alli

History is inclusive. It includes the good and the bad on all sides. Unfortunately, it is difficult to choose the historical events covered in schools. I wish there were enough of those events covered in a normal curriculum that Black History were not necessary, but it’s not. US history needs to be much deeper. It’s not just the Civil War and the cotton gin.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I think I will avoid news related stuff for the rest of the day...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1358458961779961858/


----------



## Thomas Veil

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1357728615098699778/​Just watching this guy with his cocky swagger, his contemptuous attitude and that Jack Torrance grin...

Honestly now--can't you just picture the guy with that face chopping through a door with an ax and threateningly smirking, "Wendy...I'm home!"?


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1358440762564898819/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1358440762564898819/



Now I know what this reddit meme is about....

"Does >>person you don't like<< drink dog cum?
I don't know, but I'm suspicious"


----------



## JayMysteri0

Amen.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1358629908294094851/


----------



## JayMysteri0

On a completely different note:
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1358595110007697410/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1358596010512060418/


----------



## Thomas Veil

This. And it’s not only about restaurants getting squeezed by these services. I for the life of me can’t understand being so lazy that you can’t order on a restaurant’s app or by phone and get your sorry ass in your car and go get it.

I mean, if you’re in quarantine or something that’s different. But many, probably most, of their customers aren’t.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I WISH I could get away with this!
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356273199990894594/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> On a completely different note:
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1358595110007697410/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1358596010512060418/



Why don’t people just go and pick it up from the restaurant? Everybody thinks if there’s an “app” for something, then it’s automatically good? I’ve never used Uber because I’m not in favor of getting into a run-down Toyota with a complete stranger and hoping they’ll take me where I want to go. There are laws when it comes to Taxis, buses, etc... but do any of them apply to Uber? Not interested in finding out first-hand. My only experience with one of those food delivery companies was when one of their drivers hit my car because he was in such a hurry to deliver some tacos or something. It was a royal pain to deal with the insurance because apparently nobody at postmates has a telephone - only email.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Uber has its uses. If you’re too drunk to drive home, by all means call. Taxis do the same thing however.

As for food, I’m a cheap bastard who’d rather take a five-minute hop down the street to pick up my food than tip a GrubHub delivery person.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Thomas Veil said:


> Uber has its uses. If you’re too drunk to drive home, by all means call. Taxis do the same thing however.



I generally use Lyft, but either service is great for avoiding DUIs. Several times I’ve covered some serious mileage bar hopping. I don’t know where we are at now with pricing but I remember it being way more affordable than attempting the same in a taxi. As far as quality, and this may depend on where you live, but I’ve always gotten a quality car and driver.

By comparison, until these services came along you were pretty much stuck with the quality of the taxi and driver, because what are you really going to do about it? The bar was already pretty low using a taxi. With Uber or Lyft they use a driver and rider rating system. So it’s somewhat crowd policed. You know what the charge is before you even get in the vehicle. I couldn’t tell you how many times a taxi driver took the long route just to raise the fare. Also you do the tipping (or lack of) once you’re already out of the vehicle and the driver is on the road. So you can be honest about the tip while avoiding a scene if you thought the ride sucked.

But again, experience may differ depending on where you live. I live in Silicon Valley. So almost always a lot of vehicles available and odds are you aren’t going to get picked up in a beater and driven into the wilderness never to be seen again.


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> I WISH I could get away with this!
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356273199990894594/




Yeah some of the replies to that tweet don't take him to task for his videotaped remarks, of course, but they do a lot of them run to "What, he thinks we forgot already?"

There was a lot of talk about Daniel Cameron being a rising star in the GOP's pantheon but he may have held onto that too hard in his head while also needing to get justice a seat at the table after Breonna Taylor was slain.   Time will tell.  There's still a federal investigation ongoing.   But the political jury might be farther out now on Cameron's political future, ya think?  At least among a lot of the voters in Kentucky. 

Some state AG sometime has to stand up more and see to it getting done right the first time,   and not be waiting on a federal investigation's effort to make a civil rights angle stand in for actual justice.   Cameron has to be a disappointment to the people of Kentucky who chose him (rightly, I think) over Schroder in the May 2019 GOP primary.   Schroder (white) had run an ad that a whole lot of voters clearly pegged as a bridge way too far.  That ad was appalling.  









						Kentucky AG candidate Wil Schroder shoots a TV, denounces 'illegals,' praises Trump, all in one ad
					

A Northern Kentucky Republican candidate for attorney general fired a gun at a television set and sparked questions of whether the ad went too far.



					www.cincinnati.com
				




But Cameron needs to bring more than uplifting remarks about Black History month to his job going forward.   No one's going to forget last year,  nor the difference between charges of wanton endangerment versus homicide, and no one's going to forget that Cameron described his presentation to the grand jury differently up front and then later on when the transcripts were about to be released under court order, and that his first presentation sounded more like the attempt to bring justice than what actually happened.   Sometimes you can't thread a needle.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wha?  You don't say?








> Utah School Walks Back Letting Parents Opt Their Kids Out of Black History Month Following Backlash
> 
> 
> White people love to ask “Why is everything so political these days?” while proceeding to make everything political. Take, for instance, a group of parents in Utah who wanted to pull their kids from Black History Month lessons. After briefly offering parents an option to opt-out, the Utah school...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theroot.com





> According to the Associated Press, Micah Hirokawa, director of the Maria Montessori Academy in North Ogden, Utah, posted to the school’s Facebook page on Friday that parents would be able “to exercise their civil rights to not participate in Black History Month at the school.” Predictably, there was public backlash to this decision, because anyone who’s been paying at least a little bit of attention to, well, everything, would know this wouldn’t fly.
> 
> Betty Sawyer, head of the Ogden chapter of the NAACP, reached out to the school on Saturday to talk to them about why they decided to make the curriculum about Black history optional. The post was also met with backlash by other parents at the school, according to the Hill.
> 
> Rebecca Bennett, a parent at the school, reportedly wrote underneath the Facebook post that she was “appalled to see the form sent out that allows parents to opt their kids out of this and to hear that this is all because some parents have requested it.” By Saturday evening the post was eventually deleted from the school’s page.
> 
> “We regret that after receiving requests, an opt-out form was sent out concerning activities planned during this month of celebration,” a statement from Hirokawa and the school’s board of directors said.





> Hirokawa, who is of Asian descent, noted in the statement that the request from parents “deeply saddens and disappoints me.”
> 
> “We should not shield our children from the history of our Nation, the mistreatment of its African American citizens, and the bravery of civil rights leaders, but should educate them about it,” Hirokawa said.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Four letters...  Aren't you leaving already?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1359179735511617547/
G T F O

Telling the truth is now grounds for not being confirmed for a job.  F'n republicans sometimes...


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1359241225560182786/


----------



## Alli

Oh dear gods. We so need an eyeroll option in the Like button.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1359217323933134851/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1359179735511617547/



> Tanden apologizes for tweets disparaging GOP
> 
> 
> President Biden’s nominee to lead the Office of Management and Budget (OMB), Neera Tanden, on Tuesday apologized for her past tweets disparaging Republicans.”I regret that language and …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> I WISH I could get away with this!
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1356273199990894594/



A little too blunt for my taste. I guess she means that if it weren't for black pioneers, he would still be called a N', and there's a discrepancy between him embracing BHM and concurrently embracing actions and processes that keep Blacks second class citizens. Yet again, if something needs to be explained, maybe it isn't that witty.


----------



## JayMysteri0

There really aren't enough TF Guys, for THIS FUCKING GUY
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1359332878384066565/

It's hard for me to quantify the harm this individual has done to the country, and it got handed cover by people electing a selfish idiot to the one job with greater power & responsibility.


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> A little too blunt for my taste. I guess she means that if it weren't for black pioneers, he would still be called a N', and there's a discrepancy between him embracing BHM and concurrently embracing actions and processes that keep Blacks second class citizens. Yet again, if something needs to be explained, maybe it isn't that witty.



For me NOT blunt enough.

I just know if I said something like that, the effect would be negligible, but the man's sell out coonery needs to be broadcast repeatedly.
Make him walk with that stink.

I'd want to be celebrity enough to say that, trigger the racists, and throw in a gif for ALL of them who supported this ish.


----------



## lizkat

I'd put this in the trump humor thread but of course it is not funny and not even about trump really, just all the apparent seditionists in the Senate...   so the GOP elephant itself gets to be This F'g Guy in advance of a predictable verdict, barring some sort of miracle.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> There really aren't enough TF Guys, for THIS FUCKING GUY
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1359332878384066565/
> 
> It's hard for me to quantify the harm this individual has done to the country, and it got handed cover by people electing a selfish idiot to the one job with greater power & responsibility.



Has he read the constitution?


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> Has he read the constitution?



It's not about that. It's about damage control. It's clear REPs will acquit Trump which will be indefensible, unless you claim your acquittal vote was given because of constitutional issues and not because of Trump being innocent. The result is some wiggle room over how they will spin it on the long run. McConnell is much more dangerous than Trump, because he is far from an idiot.


----------



## SuperMatt

P_X said:


> It's not about that. It's about damage control. It's clear REPs will acquit Trump which will be indefensible, unless you claim your acquittal vote was given because of constitutional issues and not because of Trump being innocent. The result is some wiggle room over how they will spin it on the long run. McConnell is much more dangerous than Trump, because he is far from an idiot.



The Senate has actually tried somebody who was no longer in office before. But NOW it’s unconstitutional? WTF? 1876 Belknap trial. So... they are full of baloney.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> The Senate has actually tried somebody who was no longer in office before. But NOW it’s unconstitutional? WTF? 1876 Belknap trial. So... they are full of baloney.



That was the important part of the dems opening argument, that impeachment has been usually used for individuals no longer in office.  I believe the 'r's who are constitutionalist by self quoting, were hoping this was overlooked, as much as 45's legal team that was using the work of a legal scholar out of context.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Something if true, to take with you back to the impeachment thread...

TF Guy!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1359573482699251713/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1359601372203802629/



> Trump loyalist Josh Hawley ignores impeachment trial evidence by sitting in gallery to review paperwork
> 
> 
> All other 99 senators were on the Senate floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk





> Senator Josh Hawley, a bellwether of Donald Trump's "stop the steal" movement to overturn the 2020 election results, was watching the second day of impeachment proceedings against the former president from the gallery above the chamber.
> 
> The Trump loyalist, a first-term Missouri Republican, was seen at various points with his legs crossed, his feet propped up on the chair in front of him, and reviewing some sort of paperwork in a manila folder, according to several reporters with a view of the room from their seats in the press gallery.
> 
> All other 99 senators were seated at their desks on the Senate floor, except for Senator Patrick Leahy of Vermont, the president pro tempore of the chamber who is presiding over the trial from the top perch atop the dais.



Seriously, F this guy with a piece of rusty rebar recently found at the bottom of water where the latest Chevron oil spill occurred in CA.


----------



## Thomas Veil

And this guy just might be the next Josh Hawley.









						Mandel mounts another Senate run in Ohio
					

The GOP primary to replace retiring Sen. Rob Portman is likely to be a crowded and expensive race.




					www.politico.com
				




We know Josh Mandel well in this state. For sheer detestability, he's on a par with Hawley, Ted Cruz and Matt Gaetz.



> Mandel's statement announcing his campaign said he was motivated by the "sham" impeachment trial of former President Donald Trump, which began this week, and emphasized his support for "President Trump's America first Agenda."





> "We have a strong and unrivaled network of conservative activists throughout the state of Ohio," Mandel added. "These conservative activists who are Trump warriors and ideological conservatives have been there for me and have been coming out of the woodwork for the past week or so encouraging me to run."





> And he added that he did not think Trump held any blame for the events of January 6, when rioters stormed the U.S. Capitol following the rally on the National Mall, calling the day "tragic" but saying it was "not President Trump's fault."




He's also highly critical of Gov. Mike DeWine and former head of the Ohio Department of Health Amy Acton, both of whom are admired for how they've handled the coronavirus situation in Ohio.

Cleveland.com opines that, "Ohio politics has never seen a bottom feeder quite like Josh Mandel."









						Josh Mandel, bottom feeder: Brent Larkin
					

As he bids again for the U.S. Senate, Beachwood's Josh Mandel may be the most singularly unfit contender for high office from Ohio during the lifetime of anyone reading this column, writes Brent Larkin.




					www.cleveland.com
				




Luckily there are other Republicans planning to run in Ohio. But this far right little shit has shown a talent for raising money, getting publicity and spewing hate. Just what we need more of in the Senate, right?


----------



## JayMysteri0

These Fucking Guys/Gals
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1360049452988399616/


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> These Fucking Guys/Gals
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1360049452988399616/



And they should all be treated as any other jurors on any other case and either thrown off the jury, or charged with contempt.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Really?!

NOW one wants to admit this?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1360193535937556481/

Please find your seat at the James Comey table, and no longer be heard your time passed for that.


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> Really?!
> 
> NOW one wants to admit this?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1360193535937556481/
> 
> Please find your seat at the James Comey table, and no longer be heard your time passed for that.



Most disingenuous statement from a Republican since Trump got the boot from Twitter. She's had his back 100% on every incendiary statement and policy since day one. Only AFTER he's unable to attack her does she take a stand, right up there with Graham as the worst their party has.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Slight deviation from the thread title norm...  FUCK THESE GUYS!!!



> You Hurt the PS5 Scalpers' Feelings
> 
> 
> Apparently some PlayStation 5 scalpers aren’t happy with their public image, Forbes reports. The press has treated them unfairly and misrepresented them, they claim. I’m not sure what rock these scalpers have been living under, but news flash: People hate scalpers for legitimate reasons. They...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gizmodo.com





> Apparently some PlayStation 5 scalpers aren’t happy with their public image, Forbes reports. The press has treated them unfairly and misrepresented them, they claim. I’m not sure what rock these scalpers have been living under, but news flash: People hate scalpers for legitimate reasons. They screw people out of purchasing hardware at a fair price, and scalping in other industries (like event ticketing) is illegal, so it seems like the same should apply to hardware.
> 
> Scalping a console isn’t illegal, though, and so scalpers rationalize their profits under the banner of entrepreneurship.
> 
> A British scalper by the name of Jordan told Forbes: “Essentially every business resells their products. Tesco, for example, buys milk from farmers for 26p or so per litre and sells it on for upwards of 70p per litre. No one ever seems to complain to the extent as they are currently doing towards ourselves.”
> 
> Basically, this guy considers what he does buying wholesale. Where do we begin with how absolutely bananas that idea is? Comparing a scalper running bots to snatch up graphics cards or consoles before anyone else can get their hands on them so they can turn a profit by wildly marking up these items on eBay to a legitimate business is not only disingenuous, it’s ludicrous.





> Jordan claims he bought 25 PlayStation 5 units in January and resold them for roughly $967 (£700) a piece. A PS5 should be closer to $621 (£450), so that means Jordan sold each unit at about a 55% mark up and made $8,539 in profits. Forbes outlined how Jordan and his business partner Regan are likely bypassing security checks in the EU by using credit cards from outside the EU. “Generally, all cards provided by EU banks must have 3D Secure enabled,” web security and performance consultant Edward Spencer told Forbes. “I would guess that they are using cards associated with banks that are from outside of the EU, and are probably pre-paid.”





> For now, it seems like the only way scalpers can be stopped is if the company takes action or if a resale site like eBay bans certain items. More can, and should, be done.



Go eat bot filled d- !!!


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Slight deviation from the thread title norm...  FUCK THESE GUYS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go eat bot filled d- !!!



Just looked StockX; a PS5 is $750.... +$22 processing fee....+$100 shipping fee.....+$Tax.

Fuck this I'll wait.


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> Just looked StockX; a PS5 is $750.... +$22 processing fee....+$100 shipping fee.....+$Tax.
> 
> Fuck this I'll wait.



Interesting though that Apple Airpods Max are going for $500.  $50 under normal price, while Amazon has them in stock at regular price.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Interesting though that Apple Airpods Max are going for $500.  $50 under normal price, while Amazon has them in stock at regular price.



"Normal price". 

They overshot with that "normal" price not by little, lol.


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> "Normal price".
> 
> They overshot with that "normal" price not by little, lol.



Alright.  SRP = Suggested Retail Price.  Stock X strangely has Apple Airpods for below SRP.  Apple asks, many pay.


----------



## SuperMatt

TF State (Tennessee):









						Tennessee Lawmakers Introduce Bill To Allow Fathers To Veto Abortions
					

The measure would allow a man who gets a woman pregnant to request an injunction barring her from obtaining an abortion.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> TF State (Tennessee):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennessee Lawmakers Introduce Bill To Allow Fathers To Veto Abortions
> 
> 
> The measure would allow a man who gets a woman pregnant to request an injunction barring her from obtaining an abortion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com







> At the hearing, if the man can prove that he is the biological father and that there is a “reasonable probability” that the woman would obtain an abortion, the court shall issue an injunction prohibiting her from terminating the pregnancy. Proof of parenthood requires only that the petitioner acknowledges paternity. A DNA test is not required.
> If the woman violates the injunction by obtaining an abortion, the court may hold her in civil or criminal contempt. There are no exceptions for rape or incest.





Sure, these guys can also undergo uterine transplantation, hormone therapy, can deliver via C-section and we can make them lactate too It's a joke though...this is essentially an attempt to open a loophole where some dudes would just claim paternity on all pregnancies. I always consider shit like that an alarm not to ever consider moving to the region where this came up.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Time for a regular
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1360447678350508032/


----------



## SuperMatt

You knew Mitch couldn’t stay out of the thread for long. He’s going to acquit Trump, but it was a “close call” and it’s purely on “jurisdictional” issues. Do these people not realize that the jurisdiction issue was already decided? The Senate decides jurisdiction by a vote, and that vote was already held. At this point you are deciding based on the crime itself. Such a “dodge“ has no basis in the law; it’s an excuse for backing Trump no matter what.









						Impeachment Trial: Trump Is Acquitted by the Senate (Published 2021)
					

All 50 Democrats and seven Republicans voted “guilty,” falling 10 votes short of the two-thirds necessary for conviction. Senator Mitch McConnell followed his own vote to acquit with a surprisingly harsh speech calling Donald J. Trump “practically and morally responsible for provoking” the...




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Since the last tweet on TF Guy disappeared, here's a new one...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1360613212752908292/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1360625214258876429/




Chuck Todd, you suck.  That is all.  And who the Fuck with a memory past a week would EVER trust muscomitch on anything besides going back on his own previous word for self serving reasons.


----------



## JayMysteri0

FUCKING SERIOUSLY, GET THIS GUY GONE!!!
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1360529664498876419/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> FUCKING SERIOUSLY, GET THIS GUY GONE!!!
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1360529664498876419/



But, we want “business” guys running the government, right? Seems like people making those arguments forget how many “business guys” run companies into bankruptcy and float away on Golden parachutes. That isn’t a great policy for a constitutionally mandated agency needed by the country.


----------



## DT

P_X said:


> Just looked StockX; a PS5 is $750.... +$22 processing fee....+$100 shipping fee.....+$Tax.
> 
> Fuck this I'll wait.




We had a blast with the PS4P last night, a few years behind, but with the new 4K set, it's still pretty awesome, we're trying to get back to where we were in Last of Us 



P_X said:


> "Normal price".
> 
> They overshot with that "normal" price not by little, lol.




Speaking of headphones ... I just ordered a new tube for my headphone amp, old one had flipped out, generating some noise, the original (with very little runtime) is quiet, but kind of dull ...


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> But, we want “business” guys running the government, right? Seems like people making those arguments forget how many “business guys” run companies into bankruptcy and float away on Golden parachutes. That isn’t a great policy for a constitutionally mandated agency needed by the country.



Well, when the guy has an interest in the competition & does what he can to help his interest, that makes them a "smart businessman".

Amirite?


----------



## Clix Pix

P_X said:


> Sure, these guys can also undergo uterine transplantation, hormone therapy, can deliver via C-section and we can make them lactate too It's a joke though...this is essentially an attempt to open a loophole where some dudes would just claim paternity on all pregnancies. I always consider shit like that an alarm not to ever consider moving to the region where this came up.




What I want to know is whether or not the man claiming to be the father also then will be forced into taking on all financial and other responsibilities for the child once it is born?   (Bet not!)


----------



## User.45

Clix Pix said:


> What I want to know is whether or not the man claiming to be the father also then will be forced into taking on all financial and other responsibilities for the child once it is born?   (Bet not!)



It's only fair...


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> What I want to know is whether or not the man claiming to be the father also then will be forced into taking on all financial and other responsibilities for the child once it is born?   (Bet not!)



He should also have to take care of the infant. At least those first few weeks when they do nothing but eat, sleep, and use diapers.


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> What I want to know is whether or not the man claiming to be the father also then will be forced into taking on all financial and other responsibilities for the child once it is born?   (Bet not!)




Of course.

But this is about punishing and controlling women, not about paternal responsibility. 

To answer your question, I bet not.   


Alli said:


> He should also have to take care of the infant. At least those first few weeks when they do nothing but eat, sleep, and use diapers.



Oh, yes.

A heartfelt and profound amen to that.


----------



## Pumbaa

Clix Pix said:


> What I want to know is whether or not the man claiming to be the father also then will be forced into taking on all financial and other responsibilities for the child once it is born?   (Bet not!)



Why only after it is born? Surely he must be on the hook for the pregnant woman’s wellbeing.


----------



## SuperMatt

Mitch is trying to take over this thread:









						McConnell unloads on Trump: ‘Morally responsible’ for provoking mob
					

Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) on Saturday unleashed blistering criticism of former President Trump, blaming him for sparking the attack on the Capitol while also explaining why he …




					thehill.com
				




Just a few hours ago, you stood up in the Senate and said “not guilty.” If this was a real “come-to-Jesus” moment, it would have happened when your words actually could have made a difference. Crocodile tears. Go away; we will NOT forgive and forget in your case.

The “jurisdiction“ argument was his attempt to have his cake and eat it too. He can take a dump and eat it too instead.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Lindsey Graham has lost his damn mind.



> In an interview with _Fox News Sunday_, Graham—who again said Trump deserves no blame for the riot—said the party would need to find a way to “work with” the former president: “Donald Trump is the most vibrant member of the Republican Party,” Graham said.





> “My friend Richard Burr just made Lara Trump almost the certain nominee for the Senate seat in North Carolina to replace him if she runs,” Graham said, before endorsing her potential candidacy and calling her the “future of the Republican Party.”





> Graham has previously warned any Republican who defied the former president would be “erased” from the party, a sentiment Trump himself has echoed: “President Trump, you need to build the Republican Party stronger,” Graham said Sunday, adding, “I’m into winning.”




Remember, everybody: Trump is vibrant (_and_ blameless), Lara Trump is the future, and you can be erased if you don’t go along with the program.









						‘This MAGA Movement Needs To Continue’: Lindsey Graham Calls On Lara Trump To Run For Sen. Burr’s Seat
					

Sen. Richard Burr was one of seven Republicans who voted to convict former President Trump on Saturday. He has said he will retire after his term ends in 2022.




					www.google.com


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> Lindsey Graham has lost his damn mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, everybody: Trump is vibrant (_and_ blameless), Lara Trump is the future, and you can be erased if you don’t go along with the program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘This MAGA Movement Needs To Continue’: Lindsey Graham Calls On Lara Trump To Run For Sen. Burr’s Seat
> 
> 
> Sen. Richard Burr was one of seven Republicans who voted to convict former President Trump on Saturday. He has said he will retire after his term ends in 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com



I find that disgusting and disturbing.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1361398666422939649/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> View attachment 3555



I guess oil and gas can somehow prevent power lines from falling down? Golly, think before you talk honey.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Bobert is, as usual, dead wrong.

I posted this elsewhere, but Texas' problems have little to do with "oil and gas bans" and a lot more to do with them not being prepared because, gosh darn it, they loves them some deregulation.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> Bobert is, as usual, dead wrong.
> 
> I posted this elsewhere, but Texas' problems have little to do with "oil and gas bans" and a lot more to do with them not being prepared because, gosh darn it, they loves them some deregulation.



Deregulating everything except women’s control over their own bodies, that is.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yeah, TF Guy
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1296134869320380419/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Yeah, TF Guy
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1296134869320380419/



He has now admitted he has no defense for that tweet:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1361833252567179266/

PS - “Stay safe” won’t stop people from freezing to death.


----------



## JayMysteri0

To add to the previous THIS FUCKING GUY

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362411459599355910/
This is Fox News reporting this...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362418863002935301/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Change up.  Has NOT been This F'n guy and still is NOT
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362431803391377409/

She put in more money for Covid vaccines, and she wanted no credit unlike a certain former president


----------



## JayMysteri0

As far as This Fucking Ted

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362261395610468352/

At least he's finally wearing masks on planes.  Baby steps


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> As far as This Fucking Ted
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362261395610468352/
> 
> At least he's finally wearing masks on planes.  Baby steps




Yep, that fucker.  I hope the people who voted for him are thinking about this while they sit without power.

Honestly, I'd like to "greet him" getting off the place in Mexico, though I do know some people who know some people ....


----------



## JayMysteri0

DT said:


> Yep, that fucker.  I hope the people who voted for him are thinking about this while they sit without power.
> 
> Honestly, I'd like to "greet him" getting off the place in Mexico, though I do know some people who know some people ....



Not to worry online, and in PRSI there are those defending him.

You have to think though, even for this bag, you have to hope it's fake because no one can be this shitty.


----------



## SuperMatt

DT said:


> Yep, that fucker.  I hope the people who voted for him are thinking about this while they sit without power.
> 
> Honestly, I'd like to "greet him" getting off the place in Mexico, though I do know some people who know some people ....



Come on, give him a break! This was his first chance to visit Mexico in 4 years. After all, with a name like Cruz, there’s no certainty he could have gotten back into the country under the Trump administration... he could have even ended up in a cage.


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> defending him




Only possible defense is that Cruz is 100% libertarian and this is a demo of how they roll.


----------



## SuperMatt

The thread about the power grid in Texas contains some of the dumbest things I’ve ever seen written… period. From tshrimp never being able to notice things that are on every TV station and news website, to Lostngone blaming cancel culture, to others defending the mayor… how did these people even figure out how to make an account on a website to post, or even how to turn on a computer? People who instantly blamed the green new deal for the disaster, now that they realize that was NOT the problem, are now calling it an act of “god” and really, nobody should be blamed!


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> The thread about the power grid in Texas contains some of the dumbest things I’ve ever seen written… period. From tshrimp never being able to notice things that are on every TV station and news website, to Lostngone blaming cancel culture, to others defending the mayor… how did these people even figure out how to make an account on a website to post, or even how to turn on a computer? People who instantly blamed the green new deal for the disaster, now that they realize that was NOT the problem, are now calling it an act of “god” and really, nobody should be blamed!



Sure. Adults focus on solving issues to fix situations and then work on preventing trouble from re-occurring. Things happen, but Abbott going on TV to hand out free Big Oil ad time and rant about the green new deal. It's like Obamacare. If you don't like it, come up with an EXISTING program that is better. If they don't like the GND they shall come up with their own, EXISTING better program and then they can bitch. Until then it's just putting their feet in their mouths.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> The thread about the power grid in Texas contains some of the dumbest things I’ve ever seen written… period. From tshrimp never being able to notice things that are on every TV station and news website, to Lostngone blaming cancel culture, to others defending the mayor… how did these people even figure out how to make an account on a website to post, or even how to turn on a computer? People who instantly blamed the green new deal for the disaster, now that they realize that was NOT the problem, are now calling it an act of “god” and really, nobody should be blamed!



I am starting to wonder if the 't' in tshrimp is 't' for texas. Texas simp.

He wants to pretend he's all for what's called renewable energy, but it isn't called renewable energy for his arguments.  This shit has happened for the last 3 decades, but suddenly NOW renewable energy was the problem.  Not the same fossil fuel powered power grid that has failed since 1989.  It's renewable energy's fault.  The numbers clearly show a drop in production he says.  Well, fucking 'duh'.  If you don't winterize shit cause you intentionally operate in an independent grid where you will NOT be forced to winterize, your shit freezes, fails, & production plummets.

How the fuck is that difficult to grasp?  Unless of course you don't want to...


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> I am starting to wonder if the 't' in tshrimp is 't' for texas. Texas simp.
> 
> He wants to pretend he's all for what's called renewable energy, but it isn't called renewable energy for his arguments.  This shit has happened for the last 3 decades, but suddenly NOW renewable energy was the problem.  Not the same fossil fuel powered power grid that has failed since 1989.  It's renewable energy's fault.  The numbers clearly show a drop in production he says.  Well, fucking 'duh'.  If you don't winterize shit cause you intentionally operate in an independent grid where you will NOT be forced to winterize, your shit freezes, fails, & production plummets.
> 
> How the fuck is that difficult to grasp?  Unless of course you don't want to...



Well, he unintentionally hit the nail on the head here:



> However, I wish there would be a law passed that protected peoples free speech rights on these social media platforms, because you can still have censorship in the form of retaliation by employers, etc. for your posts.



He wants to be able to say whatever he wants, in public, with no consequences. How nice of him to openly expose what the right-wingers whining about cancel culture really want.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> I am starting to wonder if the 't' in tshrimp is 't' for texas. Texas simp.
> 
> He wants to pretend he's all for what's called renewable energy, but it isn't called renewable energy for his arguments.  This shit has happened for the last 3 decades, but suddenly NOW renewable energy was the problem.  Not the same fossil fuel powered power grid that has failed since 1989.  It's renewable energy's fault.  The numbers clearly show a drop in production he says.  Well, fucking 'duh'.  If you don't winterize shit cause you intentionally operate in an independent grid where you will NOT be forced to winterize, your shit freezes, fails, & production plummets.
> 
> How the fuck is that difficult to grasp?  Unless of course you don't want to...



It's hilarious though, again REPs treating their own voters as cattle: If your grid collapses when 10% of it's capacity is down, then either your grid is shit, or you're lying.


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> He wants to be able to say whatever he wants, in public, with no consequences. How nice of him to openly expose what the right-wingers whining about cancel culture really want.



The Section 230 fuckery had been hilarious. Trump wanted to make Social Media Companies more culpable for the content on their platforms?! I mean fucking LOL, I can only imagine how that shit would have turned out for right wing extremist trolls


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> Well, he unintentionally hit the nail on the head here:
> 
> 
> He wants to be able to say whatever he wants, in public, with no consequences. How nice of him to openly expose what the right-wingers whining about cancel culture really want.



I completely ignore all of these F - wits on the topic of "cancel culture".

Why?

These are the asshats that were all for Kaepernick being released & denied work for taking a knee.  In THAT case they have zero fucking problem with an employer releasing someone & retaliating against afterwords to prevent work.  Let someone say some right wing shit they like, and suddenly we need the courts for 'unlawful termination'.  Good luck with that shit, it's in Texas.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> I completely ignore all of these F - wits on the topic of "cancel culture".
> 
> Why?
> 
> These are the asshats that were all for Kaepernick being released & denied work for taking a knee.  In THAT case they have zero fucking problem with an employer releasing someone & retaliating against afterwords to prevent work.  Let someone say some right wing shit they like, and suddenly we need the courts for 'unlawful termination'.  Good luck with that shit, it's in Texas.



Agreed. I dare you to find a person whining about Gina Carano getting canned who also whined about Kaepernick getting canned. I won’t be holding my breath.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> Agreed. I dare you to find a person whining about Gina Carano getting canned who also whined about Kaepernick getting canned. I won’t be holding my breath.



Exactly.

THEN they were worried about "team chemisty/comp", being a distraction, and more bullshit it was all good.

With Carano, Disney is offending people who are fans of Carano.  

Did I miss when they were concerned with the NFL offending the likes of me & others who are still part of the NFL BLACKout?


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> As far as This Fucking Ted
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362261395610468352/
> 
> At least he's finally wearing masks on planes.  Baby steps




Cancún Cruz changed his course but his statement is even more hilarious: I'm a dad trying to take good care of my kids.




Yeah motherfucker, your kids will learn how to be true patriots by showing them how to GTFO the moment things get a little icy.


----------



## shadow puppet

If all of this is true....oopsie.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362551273275285504/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362510978823299072/


----------



## shadow puppet

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362558144468123650/

He'll never resign but I am enjoying the social media backlash he is receiving.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362560297052090370/


----------



## SuperMatt

shadow puppet said:


> If all of this is true....oopsie.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362551273275285504/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362510978823299072/
> 
> View attachment 3611



I don’t know anything about these sources, but nobody flies to Cancun just to drop off the kids.


----------



## shadow puppet

I'm just following along.  

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362561769630220288/


----------



## shadow puppet

I didn't realize you can just fly back and forth from Mexico with no quarantine whatsoever?

Anyway.....imagine this being your parent and blaming you for his ineptitude.    

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362552651561504769/


----------



## User.45

shadow puppet said:


> I didn't realize you can just fly back and forth from Mexico with no quarantine whatsoever?
> 
> Anyway.....imagine this being your parent and blaming you for his ineptitude.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362552651561504769/



Well, this is just the intro to what to expect the next 30 years, when global warming will make these weather anomalies more common and Republicans will decide to not believe in the phenomenon from a convenient distance.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Ben got that pol's back

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362467557895270400/

Like an independent in PRSI, as long as it's about defending a right leaning politician only that is.


----------



## JayMysteri0

CNN providing my TF Guy for Nikki Haley.






Please Haley, take your seat at the Comey table.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Ben got that pol's back
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362467557895270400/
> 
> Like an independent in PRSI, as long as it's about defending a right leaning politician only that is.



"Everything in politics is performative". #Im14andthisisdeep


----------



## Thomas Veil

LOL. I’m sure Tucker Carlson didn’t mean this to be as amusing as it is, but it’s a sentiment with which I agree completely.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This is a plural TF Guys.

Virginia we need to talk.



> Male Senators Shot Down a Virginia Bill That Would Have Banned Unsolicited Dick Pics
> 
> 
> Legislation proposed by Virginia Delegate Kelly Convirs-Fowler would have banned “cyber flashing”—what she’s calling the phenomenon of people sending unsolicited nude photographs. The idea came to Convirs-Fowler after talking with fellow real estate agents, who regularly deal with this kind of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theslot.jezebel.com





> Legislation proposed by Virginia Delegate Kelly Convirs-Fowler would have banned “cyber flashing”—what she’s calling the phenomenon of people sending unsolicited nude photographs. The idea came to Convirs-Fowler after talking with fellow real estate agents, who regularly deal with this kind of digital harassment because their jobs often require having a publically available cell phone number.
> 
> Although the legislation proposed by Convirs-Fowler was passed by a 99-0 vote in the Virginia House of Delegates, it was voted down Thursday in the Virginia Senate over some lawmakers’ concerns that it was too broad in its criminalization of nude images. The Senate Judiciary voted 8-5 to table the bill, and although it could be revived, it was clear that some senators were hesitant about the entire concept, with one raising concerns about First Amendment implications, and another wondering if it could be applied to art that contains nude elements.
> 
> I could absolutely understand concerns over the ways that criminalizing the sending of nude photographs could be used to further limit the options of sex workers, but the idea that legislation preventing unwanted nude photos should be wholly dismissed because sometimes relationships are on-again/off-again is iffy reasoning at best.
> 
> Delegate Convirs-Fowler was clear that her bill would only deal with unsolicited photos, and only apply to “obscene” material, which she believed would exclude artistic nudity. Despite an earlier draft specifying that the legislation would only apply to photos sent with “the intent to coerce, harass or intimidate,” she eventually introduced a substitute version of the legislation that eliminated the aspects dealing with intent and limited the bill to images sent “without consent of the recipient.”
> 
> In a tweet on Wednesday evening, Convirs-Fowler pointed out that all eight of the senators who voted against the legislation were men.



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362205687108009990/

And a regular Florida with it's nationally known asshole of a governor



> Florida Commissioner Planned Covid-19 Vaccine Drive For Only the County's Wealthiest Residents
> 
> 
> On Thursday, a commissioner from Manatee County, Florida admitted to breaking the protocol for equitable covid-19 vaccine distribution by planning a vaccine drive where she only allowed residents from the two richest zip codes in the county to register and created a “VIP list” to allow her and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezebel.com





> On Thursday, a commissioner from Manatee County, Florida admitted to breaking the protocol for equitable covid-19 vaccine distribution by planning a vaccine drive where she only allowed residents from the two richest zip codes in the county to register and created a “VIP list” to allow her and others to skip the line. The commissioner who planned the “pop-up” vaccination site, Vanessa Baugh, did so under the direction of Republican Florida Governor and noted racist Ron DeSantis—although earlier this week, fellow county commissioners said that they weren’t notified about the drive, despite the fact that it utilized personnel and resources from the county. In fact, they apparently only found out about it through the newspaper.
> 
> In an email obtained by CNN, Baugh asked Manatee county workers to pull a list of potential vaccine recipients from two specific zip codes, 34202 and 34211, for the state-sponsored vaccine pop-up. Census records show that those two zip codes have the highest median household income and some of the lowest covid-19 infection rates in the county. They’re also overwhelmingly white—unsurprising, considering the massive racial disparity already evident in the distribution of covid-19 vaccines, despite the fact that the coronavirus pandemic has taken a disproportionate toll on Black communities.
> 
> Although Baugh didn’t offer an explanation for the choice of zip codes, Gov. DeSantis claimed that it “was a choice about where’s a high concentration of seniors,” though he provided no actual data to back up that statement. Shocking, that a man who once said that the “only serious race war” was against white people would want to set up a vaccine drive exclusively for the rich and white.




Seriously, how do republicans continue to claim gov't doesn't work?  Seems to be working fine for them exclusively.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> The thread about the power grid in Texas contains some of the dumbest things I’ve ever seen written… period. From tshrimp never being able to notice things that are on every TV station and news website, to Lostngone blaming cancel culture, to others defending the mayor… how did these people even figure out how to make an account on a website to post, or even how to turn on a computer? People who instantly blamed the green new deal for the disaster, now that they realize that was NOT the problem, are now calling it an act of “god” and really, nobody should be blamed!




Yeah, the act of God thing.   I'm surprised The Don himself hasn't riffed more often on assorted quotes from the book of Lamentations, being as how he's always carrying on about how everyone persecutes him,,,,  why leave out God.  

_"Is it nothing to you, all you who pass by? Look and see if there is any sorrow like my sorrow which was brought upon me, whom the Lord has afflicted."_​​-- Lamentations 1:12​​Anyway no surprise if GOP officials in Texas decide to start feeling singled out now.  But wait until they find out they're on the hook for neglect of stuff God had no hand in arranging.   Voters might not forget this gig.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I... 
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362945211488419842/


----------



## JayMysteri0

In case any of you has ever needed a master class in how to drag someone, I give you...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362751845299486724/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363084270474960898/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363232519273934849/

There's another part the 'R' bill that would make it a crime to hand out drink or food, as it will be construed as trying to gain a vote, and can get you arrested.


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> I...
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362945211488419842/




Omigod.  I said in the Rush Limbaugh thread that someone would want to do this, but I thought it would be Trump.

Figures Boebert would actually ask about it. She's fruit of the poison Limbaugh tree.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I gotta quit checking my news. ‘Cause I keep getting reminded of one of the many things about Trump I won’t miss: THAT FUCKING ETERNALLY ANGRY SCOWL. 

​


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> Omigod.  I said in the Rush Limbaugh thread that someone would want to do this, but I thought it would be Trump.
> 
> Figures Boebert would actually ask about it. She's fruit of the poison Limbaugh tree.



She probably got the word from that former guy. Good thing she doesn't have any actual power. You know, like the Florida governor who actually did call for flags to be at half mast for Rush!


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> She probably got the word from that former guy. Good thing she doesn't have any actual power. You know, like the Florida governor who actually did call for flags to be at half mast for Rush!



Florida is the state that lets people shoot black teenagers for no reason and with no consequence. This is expected behavior from their governor. They’ll probably do the same when George Zimmerman dies.


----------



## JayMysteri0

These fucking guys.  Don't prepare their power grid for a once in decade event they were warned of, which shuts down their power grid.

But they are still charging their customers at an inflated rate.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363317064807636995/

AOC tries to help
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363553239883538436/

The power company's idea of how to help
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362794151583109121/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> These fucking guys.  Don't prepare their power grid for a once in decade event they were warned of, which shuts down their power grid.
> 
> But they are still charging their customers at an inflated rate.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363317064807636995/
> 
> AOC tries to help
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363553239883538436/
> 
> The power company's idea of how to help
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362794151583109121/



The response from the power company is beyond F-ing disgusting.


----------



## SuperMatt

These F-ing legislators:

Just a reminder that, due to gerrymandering, Republicans have a solid majority in the Georgia legislature despite losing recent statewide races to the Democrats. So, they are using this ill-begotten power to make it harder for people of color to vote. One change - stop early voting on Sundays. This is in the name of “preventing voter fraud.” It supposedly has nothing to do with the fact that many people of color go to vote after Church on Sunday. I’d love to hear the argument about how votes cast on Sundays are somehow more fraudulent than those cast on other days.

Georgia - founded by racists, still governed by racists.









						Absentee and Sunday voting targeted in broad Georgia elections bill
					

The next vote could be Monday as Georgia lawmakers considered a major elections bill  that would eliminate Sunday voting, create absentee voting ID requirements and restrict ballot drop boxes. The legislation could receive a committee vote Monday.




					www.ajc.com
				












						Gerrymandering — Fair Districts GA
					






					www.fairdistrictsga.org
				




Oh, and the SCOTUS will continue to protect racist gerrymandering by lying and saying it’s “partisan, not racist.” And, lest we forget, the same right-wing justices who swore on a bible they weren’t “activist judges” invalidated a voting rights act passed unanimously by Congress.

We’ve got the White House, HoR, and (barely) the Senate. But we have a LONG way to go.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Helllooooooo Karen, you have to wait your turn like the rest of us...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363885316197789701/


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> These F-ing legislators:
> 
> Just a reminder that, due to gerrymandering, Republicans have a solid majority in the Georgia legislature despite losing recent statewide races to the Democrats. So, they are using this ill-begotten power to make it harder for people of color to vote. One change - stop early voting on Sundays. This is in the name of “preventing voter fraud.” It supposedly has nothing to do with the fact that many people of color go to vote after Church on Sunday. I’d love to hear the argument about how votes cast on Sundays are somehow more fraudulent than those cast on other days.
> 
> Georgia - founded by racists, still governed by racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absentee and Sunday voting targeted in broad Georgia elections bill
> 
> 
> The next vote could be Monday as Georgia lawmakers considered a major elections bill  that would eliminate Sunday voting, create absentee voting ID requirements and restrict ballot drop boxes. The legislation could receive a committee vote Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ajc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gerrymandering — Fair Districts GA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fairdistrictsga.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the SCOTUS will continue to protect racist gerrymandering by lying and saying it’s “partisan, not racist.” And, lest we forget, the same right-wing justices who swore on a bible they weren’t “activist judges” invalidated a voting rights act passed unanimously by Congress.
> 
> We’ve got the White House, HoR, and (barely) the Senate. But we have a LONG way to go.



You left out my favorite parts, that gives the game away and shows their desperation



> Absentee and Sunday voting targeted in broad Georgia elections bill
> 
> 
> ATLANTA — Critics of a sweeping Georgia bill that would impose new voting restrictions told Republican representatives Friday to back off absentee voting ID requirements, drop box limits and a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.heraldmailmedia.com





> Absentee ballot drop boxes could only be located inside in-person early voting sites during working hours.
> 
> Provisional ballots cast by voters in the wrong precinct would be disqualified altogether. Currently, votes for all eligible candidates are counted.





> Giving food and drinks for voters waiting in line would be made illegal.




So the plan is to make voting so unpleasant for others to discourage voting, by making it more difficult, has to be done in person, has to be a long line, and you have to just suffer in that long line.

Nothing screams your concern for voting integrity, then by making the most basic patriotic act as unpleasant as you can.

Kudos 'r's!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> These fucking guys.  Don't prepare their power grid for a once in decade event they were warned of, which shuts down their power grid.
> 
> But they are still charging their customers at an inflated rate.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363317064807636995/
> 
> AOC tries to help
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363553239883538436/
> 
> The power company's idea of how to help
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1362794151583109121/




I can't imagine the look and feeling of shock for a Texan seeing AOC in the flesh, and helping them out.


----------



## JayMysteri0

When you admit your decision making with have NOTHING to do with the qualifications of the candidate, but instead some made up partisan shit.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363873751662792709/


----------



## Alli

Grassley is such a horse’s ass.


----------



## SuperMatt

TF Guy - Rudy Giuliani makes a return to the list...









						Golf world rallies around Michelle Wie West following Rudy Giuliani's 'highly inappropriate' comments
					

The golfing world has rallied around Michelle Wie West following comments made by Donald Trump's former lawyer Rudy Giuliani "objectifying" the five-time LPGA Tour winner.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

She's baaaaaaaacccckkkkk!



> Kelly Loeffler, Inspired by Stacey Abrams, Starts a New Voting Rights Group to Prevent People From Voting
> 
> 
> If you thought former Senator Kelly Loeffler would slink off into political obscurity, returning to what sounds like a pretty nice life as a very wealthy woman, after her loss to Raphael Warnock in January’s runoff Senate election, you’d be wrong! Perhaps jealous of all of the attention and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theslot.jezebel.com





> If you thought former Senator Kelly Loeffler would slink off into political obscurity, returning to what sounds like a pretty nice life as a very wealthy woman, after her loss to Raphael Warnock in January’s runoff Senate election, you’d be wrong! Perhaps jealous of all of the attention and praise that’s been justifiably given to Stacey Abrams’s organization Fair Fight, Loeffler has started a new group named Greater Georgia, with the goal of, as far as I can tell, ensuring as few Democrats in the state can vote as humanly possible.
> 
> Greater Georgia, which Fox News reported will be kicked off by a “seven-figure investment” from Loeffler, will allegedly focus on voter registration, turnout campaigns, and what Loeffler described in a statement as efforts to enhance “election integrity.” “Our state is greater—and our democracy is stronger—when everyone’s voice is heard, and that’s exactly what Greater Georgia’s work is about,” Loeffler wrote.





> But it’s obvious that she only wants some people to have their voices heard. We all know what “election integrity” is code for! As the _Atlanta Journal-Constitution _noted, Greater Georgia will “push conservative electoral policies as state lawmakers weigh a range of new voting restrictions after the GOP defeats.” In an interview with the _Journal-Constitution_, Loeffler claimed what she and her new organization are calling for is “transparency and uniformity,” which apparently includes voting restrictions like forcing voters who want an absentee ballot to show proof of identification.





> But it’s obvious that she only wants some people to have their voices heard. We all know what “election integrity” is code for! As the _Atlanta Journal-Constitution _noted, Greater Georgia will “push conservative electoral policies as state lawmakers weigh a range of new voting restrictions after the GOP defeats.” In an interview with the _Journal-Constitution_, Loeffler claimed what she and her new organization are calling for is “transparency and uniformity,” which apparently includes voting restrictions like forcing voters who want an absentee ballot to show proof of identification.


----------



## DT

SuperMatt said:


> TF Guy - Rudy Giuliani makes a return to the list...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golf world rallies around Michelle Wie West following Rudy Giuliani's 'highly inappropriate' comments
> 
> 
> The golfing world has rallied around Michelle Wie West following comments made by Donald Trump's former lawyer Rudy Giuliani "objectifying" the five-time LPGA Tour winner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edition.cnn.com




JFC.  I can't believe he hasn't been found in a dumpster yet ...


----------



## JayMysteri0

This DUMB MOTHER FUCKING Guy
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363911701163352065/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> This DUMB MOTHER FUCKING Guy
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363911701163352065/



He’s just butt-hurt that they can’t stop Merrick Garland this time.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yup
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363901267261669376/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Yup
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363901267261669376/



I look at the appointees of Trump that the GOP rubber-stamped and I see their responses to Biden’s infinitely-more-qualified choices. It is maddening. You’ve got no problem with Betsy DeVos, Rick Perry, Scott Pruitt, etc, etc…. And these GOP turds have the gall to attack somebody for some “divisive tweets” or to question the integrity of a lifetime public servant like Garland? They are hateful human beings and should just resign en masse. I hope the Trump party ”primaries” all of them. Good riddance.


----------



## SuperMatt

TF Professor:


> William W. Hogan, considered the architect of the Texas energy market design, said in an interview this past week that the high prices reflected the market performing as it was designed.
> 
> The rapid losses of power — more than a third of the state’s available electricity production was offline at one point — increased the risk that the entire system would collapse, causing prices to rise, said Mr. Hogan, a professor of global energy policy at Harvard’s Kennedy School.
> 
> “As you get closer and closer to the bare minimum, these prices get higher and higher, which is what you want,” Mr. Hogan said.



So, millions without power in freezing temperatures, children dying, and people with middle class incomes who had power for an hour or so per day pay $17K for the privilege. That is how the market was designed? Somebody who designed a system like that should not only be fired, but spend some serious time in jail. This is the ultimate “it’s not a bug, it’s a feature“ BS. 

His quote ”which is what you want…” is beyond the pale. Who the heck wanted this?

Awesome timing with him getting this award:









						William Hogan elected to National Academy of Engineering
					

William W. Hogan, the Raymond Plank Research Professor of Global Energy Policy at Harvard Kennedy School, has been elected to the prestigious National Academy of Engineering (NAE) for his contributions to electricity industry restructuring, electricity market design, and energy policy modeling...




					www.hks.harvard.edu
				




Somehow if the award was to be handed out a week later, the outcome might have been different. I think he should be cancel-cultured into oblivion by Harvard for these tone-deaf statements… on top of being extremely bad at his job of designing functioning markets.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> I look at the appointees of Trump that the GOP rubber-stamped and I see their responses to Biden’s infinitely-more-qualified choices. It is maddening. You’ve got no problem with Betsy DeVos, Rick Perry, Scott Pruitt, etc, etc…. And these GOP turds have the gall to attack somebody for some “divisive tweets” or to question the integrity of a lifetime public servant like Garland? They are hateful human beings and should just resign en masse. I hope the Trump party ”primaries” all of them. Good riddance.



Yup.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1364046373419704321/


----------



## JayMysteri0

THIS guy may not have taken his place here yet, but he & his wife have ALWAYS been THAT F'n guy

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363861854167138310/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1364115181085876224/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> THIS guy may not have taken his place here yet, but he & his wife have ALWAYS been THAT F'n guy
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1363861854167138310/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1364115181085876224/



Imagine if that approach had been taken in regards to his treatment of Anita Hill... we’d have a different justice in place.


----------



## JayMysteri0

THIS F'n guy better get used to the spotlight
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1364241525828444163/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> THIS F'n guy better get used to the spotlight
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1364241525828444163/




In his defense, you never really know what's going to trigger remembering you have The World's Tiniest Violin app.  This hearing just happened to be Ted's trigger.  You'd see him giggling if he wasn't wearing a mask.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Welp, it’s Ron Johnson’s turn in the spotlight.

The Senate was having hearings today on the 1/6 riot, and he just hadda open his mouth...



> Johnson used his time in the first public Senate hearing on the Capitol attack to spread a single eyewitness account suggesting that there were professional provocateurs seeded in the crowd on January 6 that led the largely peaceful gathering to turn violent.



Yes, in a hearing in which former Capitol Police chief Steven Sund described what he said was the most horrible situation he’d ever been in in his career, Johnson had the nerve to quote a conspiracy theory which said that


> the Capitol Police badly overreacted to the crowd, which turned things violent. And that, in his words, "apparent agents-provocateurs placed hundreds of unsuspecting supporters of the president in physical danger. They attempted to block exits for people seeking to escape tear gas. They endangered vulnerable people, including children, the frail, and the elderly."




Johnson is out of his ever-loving mind.









						Analysis: Ron Johnson just dropped a ridiculous conspiracy theory at the Senate Capitol attack hearing
					

Wisconsin Republican Sen. Ron Johnson has carved out quite a niche for himself in recent weeks: He's the guy willing to push wild conspiracy theories about what happened before, during and after the January 6 riot at the US Capitol.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## shadow puppet

JayMysteri0 said:


> THIS F'n guy better get used to the spotlight
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1364241525828444163/



...and hopefully kiss his bid to run for POTUS hasta la bye-bye.


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Grassley is such a horse’s ass




Ron Johnson even worse...   and the two of them occasionally in cahoots making partisan distractions from matters at hand in security or intel related committee matters.     Today Johnson took the prize though, actually reading into the record parts of a Federalist piece full of conspiracy theories on what was going on in the runup to the breach of the Capitol on January 6th.   I never actually thought I'd hear anyone read such BS into the record and in particular relating to the attack on the Capitol. Wow.

Between that and even having to listen to Josh Hawley and Ted Cruz pretending to be serious with their questions and remarks gave me a headache worth having an extra cuppa java to cure...


----------



## JayMysteri0

Really?  This F'n guy is a surprise to anyone with a memory?  Really?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1364356895692230659/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Really?  This F'n guy is a surprise to anyone with a memory?  Really?
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1364356895692230659/



DINO


----------



## JayMysteri0

Keep an eye on this...



> Two Supreme Court cases could destroy what remains of the Voting Rights Act
> 
> 
> A 6-3 Republican Court will hear one of the most aggressive attacks on voting rights since Jim Crow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com





> Next Tuesday, the Supreme Court will hear two cases that could shred much of what remains of the right to be free from racial discrimination at the polls. The defendants’ arguments in two consolidated cases, _Brnovich v. Democratic National Committee_ and _Arizona Republican Party v. Democratic National Committee_, are some of the most aggressive attacks on the right to vote to reach the Supreme Court in the post-Jim Crow era.
> 
> These two _DNC_ cases concern two Arizona laws that make it more difficult to vote. The first requires voting officials to discard in their entirety ballots cast in the wrong precinct, rather than just not counting votes for local candidates who the voter should not have been able to vote for. The second prohibits many forms of “ballot collection,” where a voter gives their absentee ballot to someone else and that person delivers that ballot to the election office.
> 
> The most important question in the _DNC_ cases isn’t whether these two particular Arizona laws will be upheld or stuck down, but whether the Court will announce a legal rule that guts one of America’s most important civil rights laws. And there is reason to fear that it will. The Supreme Court doesn’t just have a 6-3 Republican majority; it’s a majority that includes several justices who’ve shown a great deal of hostility toward voting rights generally and the Voting Rights Act in particular.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Our largest group of TF Guys yet

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1364047776166735873/

PoC are known to be under served in areas of health & medical, so this doesn't surprise in the least bit.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1364568288894803969/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I still get mad at TF Guy, and can't imagine how there can't be accountability for FUCKING up something so majorly

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1364558065312231431/

Looking at this hurts


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We rememeber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

So for TF Guy it IS personal
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1364603530011574275/

Truth hurts!  Stop being such b- Manchin.


----------



## shadow puppet

All the tweets today about Tucker Carlson denying White Supremacists attacked the capitol are making me nuts but at least this one made me snort.


----------



## shadow puppet

"Every time I see that face I want to spray it with Lysol".  

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1364652356764389380/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I am going to need TF guy to shut the fuck up
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1364657790900449282/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Someone's missed the attention they were getting for all the wrong reasons a short time ago
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1364940288901459968/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> I am going to need TF guy to shut the fuck up
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1364657790900449282/




Not sure if it's the same guy, but one of the R's mentioned getting by on $6 per hour when he was out of school.  Adjusted for inflation that would be $23 per hour.  So would he like to counter with an increase to that amount? 

But all this "when I was in college" or "when I got out of school" crap is also missing another major change.  A lot of these former "just out of school jobs" are now being done by adults with more responsibilities because that's all that's available. 

I don't even know if paper routes even exist anymore, but I had one when I was a kid in the 80's.   Starting sometime in the late 90's the only people I saw delivering papers were adults.  Now I don't see anybody doing it at all.  Point being, anybody who is 3 decades + past being a kid really needs to STFU about their life experience compared to where things are now.


----------



## JayMysteri0

TF Guy still trying to be the shittiest guy in the room.



> Rand Paul tried to derail Rachel Levine’s historic confirmation hearing with transphobic misinformation
> 
> 
> Levine, if confirmed, would be the highest-ranking openly trans official in the federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

JayMysteri0 said:


> Someone's missed the attention they were getting for all the wrong reasons a short time ago
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1364940288901459968/



   
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365000360763351040/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365000360763351040/



The internet is still undefeated!


----------



## JayMysteri0

Added to today's TF Guy, possibly our biggest entrants



> Twitch Removes Amazon's Anti-Union Ads After Furious Streamer Response
> 
> 
> Earlier this week, it came to light that Twitch was running ads in blatant opposition to the Amazon warehouse worker unionization effort in Bessemer, Alabama. Streamers, who had no say in whether or not these ads appeared during their broadcasts, were outraged. Today, Twitch has removed the ads...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kotaku.com





> *Earlier this week, it came to light that Twitch was running ads in blatant opposition to the Amazon warehouse worker unionization effort in Bessemer, Alabama. Streamers, who had no say in whether or not these ads appeared during their broadcasts*, were outraged. Today, Twitch has removed the ads, saying that they never should have run in the first place.
> 
> Despite being owned by Amazon, Twitch said in a statement to _Kotaku _that its parent company’s union-busting ads have no place on the streaming platform.
> 
> “Twitch does not allow political advertising, and these ads should never have been allowed to run on our service,” a Twitch spokesperson said in an email. “We have removed these ads and are evaluating our review processes to ensure that similar content does not run in the future. We are grateful to our community for bringing this to our attention.”
> 
> These days, Amazon, not Twitch, is in charge of the bulk of Twitch’s ad network, with Amazon selling the ability to reach Amazon and Twitch users with the same campaign as a big perk of its advertising program. In this case, however, Twitch has pushed back against an Amazon-orchestrated campaign, citing a policy violation.
> 
> The ads depict Amazon employees regurgitating standard anti-union lines: Everything is fine as is, unions do nothing but take people’s money, etc. According to pro-union publication _More Perfect Union_, the ads ran before and during streams watched by viewers in Alabama.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> Someone's missed the attention they were getting for all the wrong reasons a short time ago
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1364940288901459968/



How is it she can believe science one time but not another, and then she still gets it wrong?


----------



## JayMysteri0

A regular
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365341353803083778/

What I find fascinating is the chyron on the screen.

If you aren't buying into what performance artist conservatives are selling, it should literally ask anyone listening to Cruz.

"How did "socialists" take over the gov't that we conservatives just a short time ago held ALL parts of?"  

Who I am kidding?  That's TOO introspective.  I do have an answer though,

"Stop being THAT FUCKING GUY that so inspires others to vote your party out of control of the gov't you are now whining about.  It says so much about you."

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365340481320812551/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> A regular
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365341353803083778/
> 
> What I find fascinating is the chyron on the screen.
> 
> If you aren't buying into what performance artist conservatives are selling, it should literally ask anyone listening to Cruz.
> 
> "How did "socialists" take over the gov't that we conservatives just a short time ago held ALL parts of?"
> 
> Who I am kidding?  That's TOO introspective.  I do have an answer though,
> 
> "Stop being THAT FUCKING GUY that so inspires others to vote your party out of control of the gov't you are now whining about.  It says so much about you."
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365340481320812551/



He’s really demonstrating remorse there! Funny how the crowd was silent for a moment but then all cheered. “Is it wrong to cheer for the celebration of treating your constituents like trash and vacationing while they’re dying? Oh, that guy’s cheering, guess I will too!"


----------



## JayMysteri0

Amazon making it 2 for 2 this week in making it into the TF Guy thread.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365459176277872648/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365478345799065601/


----------



## JayMysteri0

_As posted on Facebook_






> Imagine you work for a whole hour and receive this




When you see it like that, your THAT FUCKING GUY if you aren't for a livable wage.

NOTHING justifies preferring THAT for your fellow Americans.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> _As posted on Facebook_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you see it like that, your THAT FUCKING GUY if you aren't for a livable wage.
> 
> NOTHING justifies preferring THAT for your fellow Americans.



But what about the poor business owners? They’re all going to bankrupt if they have to pay SO MUCH MONEY to their slaves workers!


----------



## lizkat

Still trying to get over DeJoy telling a congressional hearing "Get used to me" as though Biden's appointments to the USPS board of governors will not make a difference in how the agency's behavior is regulated in future.  It's not like only Democratic-leaning voters were inconvenienced by late delivery of mailed prescription drugs, bill payments and etc. (never mind however their mailed-in votes were processed, or not!) during the past year.




​


----------



## Thomas Veil

Ladies and gentlemen...a year ago this week, liar-for-hire Kayleigh McIninny said that the coronavirus wouldn’t come to the US and that we wouldn’t suffer a terrorist attack...unlike the “awful presidency of President Obama.” 









						Resurfaced Clip Shows Kayleigh McEnany Saying Coronavirus Won't Come to US.
					

"We will not see diseases like the coronavirus come here," the former White House press secretary said on February 25, 2020.




					www.newsweek.com
				




Way to go, Nostradamus!


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yup
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365808712972001281/


> Judge rules that Sheriff's deputies who allegedly shared photos from Kobe Bryant crash site can be named
> 
> 
> The Sheriff's Department wants to keep the names sealed for the deputies' safety
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbssports.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

And I what I think American history should NEVER forget as the biggest THIS FUCKING GUY in it's history who needs to be found responsible for his ineptitude that cost numerous American lives.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365534297051037696/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> And I what I think American history should NEVER forget as the biggest THIS FUCKING GUY in it's history who needs to be found responsible for his ineptitude that cost numerous American lives.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365534297051037696/




All because Trump thought the truth might cost him the election...  it's his lies that finally began to catch up with him.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Yup
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365808712972001281/



The police protect their own because they can.


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> And I what I think American history should NEVER forget as the biggest THIS FUCKING GUY in it's history who needs to be found responsible for his ineptitude that cost numerous American lives.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365534297051037696/



 That video should be played on Fox Noise at the top of every hour.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Say WHAT?!  Crazy lying congress lady did what?

Also if you haven't learned from the previous administration, when you elect people who claim to hate gov't, they tend to be the ones who start spending like it's THEIR gov't



> Marjorie Taylor Greene, the Washington ‘outsider,’ spent donations on insider expenses
> 
> 
> Marjorie Taylor Greene spent campaign money on a steak dinner, exclusive club membership and other expenses at odds with her self-cultivated image of Washington outsider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ajc.com


----------



## Thomas Veil

That F-ing Goya guy is back again.









						Goya Foods CEO falsely says election was illegitimate, Trump is 'the real, the legitimate, and the still actual president' | CNN Politics
					

The chief executive officer of Goya Foods, Robert Unanue, made a series of false claims about the 2020 election at the Conservative Political Action Conference on Sunday -- a little more than a month after the company board took action to limit his polarizing public political remarks.




					www.cnn.com
				






> Unanue appeared on the CPAC stage in Orlando and said:..."But my biggest honor today is gonna be that -- I think we're gonna be on the same stage -- as, in my opinion, the real, the legitimate, and the still actual president of the United States, Donald J. Trump."





> ...Unanue also said at CPAC that "not only the presidential election" but "the Georgia election" was "not legitimate."



This guy is disgusting. He and the My Pillow guy need to get a room.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Let's be clear, any of this talk of partisanship and/or unity, is utter bullshit
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1366063565128536073/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Oh yeah.  How much of THIS FUCKING Guy, is THIS FUCKING guy is...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1366086858615226377/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Let's be clear, any of this talk of partisanship and/or unity, is utter bullshit
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1366063565128536073/



Why does anybody vote for these people? I mean, seriously! What is this guy EVER going to do to improve life in your state?


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Yup
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1365808712972001281/



What? There are photos of the bodies circulating?!


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> What? There are photos of the bodies circulating?!



From the article I included with the tweet

https://www.cbssports.com/nba/news/...ed-photos-of-scene-of-kobes-helicopter-crash/


> Vanessa Bryant wants the names of the *four Los Angeles Country sheriff's deputies who allegedly shared photos of the helicopter crash that killed her husband Kobe Bryant, her daughter Gianna and seven others.* However, county lawyers don't want to make their names public because they could potentially be targeted by people who can look up all their information online.
> 
> Vanessa took to Instagram voicing her frustration with the Sheriff's Department wanting to keep the names private.





> "The Sheriff's Department wants to redact the names of thee deputies that took/and or shared photos of my husband, daughter and other victims. They want their names to b exempt from the public. Anyone else facing allegations would be unprotected, named and released to the public. Not all law enforcement is bad. These specific deputies need to be held accountable for their actions just like everyone else."




From  after the time of the crash


> Graphic pics of Kobe Bryant and Gigi's bodies 'found on phones of EIGHT cops'
> 
> 
> EIGHT officers from the LA County Sheriff’s Department took photos of the grisly crash site where Kobe Bryant and his daughter Gianna were killed, a lawsuit claims. The deputies allegedly sna…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.the-sun.com





> Kobe's wife sued the LAPD sheriff after the graphic photos showed the remains of the NBA star and eight others who died in the helicopter crash in Calabasas, California.
> 
> "No fewer than 8 sheriff's deputies at the crash site, pulled out their personal cell phones and snapped photos of the dead children, parents and coaches," says the lawsuit, which TMZ obtained a copy of.
> 
> "The deputies took these photos for their own personal gratification."
> 
> The filing also alleges the photos were a topic of discussion within the sheriff's department, as deputies allowed their colleagues to see the photos that had no investigative purpose.





> A deputy showed off the crash site pics to a woman he was trying to impress at a bar, the lawsuit claims.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> From the article I included with the tweet
> 
> https://www.cbssports.com/nba/news/...ed-photos-of-scene-of-kobes-helicopter-crash/
> 
> 
> 
> From  after the time of the crash



Fuck...


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> Why does anybody vote for these people? I mean, seriously! What is this guy EVER going to do to improve life in your state?




It's not about what those voters might gain from voting red.. 

it's always about "what will get taken away" if they vote blue, according to GOP talking points since like 1980.

It's about the other side will take all your guns, abort all your daughter's children,  turn all your sons into girls, persecute you all for being Christian,  raise your taxes to pay for layabouts to acquire pricey smartphones, big ass TV sets and cars.  

It has never mattered if any of that was ever even remotely plausible or feasible or could scale up...  and now definitely doesn't matter since rise of "alternative facts".   The point was always selling in the fear of losing something, losing everything....  "the American way of life".   Weirdly enough it also doesn't matter that,  for instance, 61% of Americans now favor banning AR-15s.   It could be 98% and apparently the GOP would still be in thrall to its own talking points:   "no compromise" is the overarching principle in lieu of a platform that can accommodate a larger base and a better educated, younger, more diverse electorate.

The national and state party officials are painting the GOP into a cul de sac instead.  They don't want a better educated voter.  They want 1950s back again.  I would be more worried about actual fascism if I thought American corporations were along for that ride.   They're not...  and they've been saying so lately.

Yeah, deregulation is still a draw, anti-union is still a draw.  But American companies don't want to pull up drawbridges and build fences.  They want solutions to trade and intellectual property issues.  They know there are growing consumer and labor markets in Asia, Latin America, Africa... .and they continue to want a government that pays attention to the opportunities, not trashes them to appeal to a xenophobic base of ignorant, undereducated, underemployed white supremacists.   But the GOP plods on catering to a shrinking registry and selling fear of "radical" policy suggestions.  All they have is maxed-out tax cuts and deregulation...  and fear of "the other".    At the moment, that sells at CPAC, but only because that whole lot is treading water waiting to see if Trump can retain a following while facing legal issues and without the trappings of his former office.  Pretend as he might,  there is no Mar-a-Lago White House.


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> It's not about what those voters might gain from voting red..
> 
> it's always about "what will get taken away" if they vote blue, according to GOP talking points since like 1980.
> 
> It's about the other side will take all your guns, abort all your daughter's children,  turn all your sons into girls, persecute you all for being Christian,  raise your taxes to pay for layabouts to acquire pricey smartphones, big ass TV sets and cars.
> 
> It has never mattered if any of that was ever even remotely plausible or feasible or could scale up...  and now definitely doesn't matter since rise of "alternative facts".   The point was always selling in the fear of losing something, losing everything....  "the American way of life".   Weirdly enough it also doesn't matter that,  for instance, 61% of Americans now favor banning AR-15s.   It could be 98% and apparently the GOP would still be in thrall to its own talking points:   "no compromise" is the overarching principle in lieu of a platform that can accommodate a larger base and a better educated, younger, more diverse electorate.
> 
> The national and state party officials are painting the GOP into a cul de sac instead.  They don't want a better educated voter.  They want 1950s back again.  I would be more worried about actual fascism if I thought American corporations were along for that ride.   They're not...  and they've been saying so lately.
> 
> Yeah, deregulation is still a draw, anti-union is still a draw.  But American companies don't want to pull up drawbridges and build fences.  They want solutions to trade and intellectual property issues.  They know there are growing consumer and labor markets in Asia, Latin America, Africa... .and they continue to want a government that pays attention to the opportunities, not trashes them to appeal to a xenophobic base of ignorant, undereducated, underemployed white supremacists.   But the GOP plods on catering to a shrinking registry and selling fear of "radical" policy suggestions.  All they have is maxed-out tax cuts and deregulation...  and fear of "the other".    At the moment, that sells at CPAC, but only because that whole lot is treading water waiting to see if Trump can retain a following while facing legal issues and without the trappings of his former office.  Pretend as he might,  there is no Mar-a-Lago White House.



Keep the southern states uneducated and use fear-mongering to earn their votes. A cynical but effective strategy it appears, and it works on the midwest too now.


----------



## JayMysteri0

TF Guy finally getting some of what he deserves, and he isn't happy about it of course.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1366458317489516546/

    

Merrick Garland isn't the one with the hypocritical memory of a goldfish.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yeaaaaahhhhh, soooo didn't see this coming... 
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1366539017433440256/


----------



## JayMysteri0

THIS MUTHER FUCKING GUY...

The chef's kiss from the guy who tried so hard to deny & downplay the virus.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1366478509368033286/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1366468639583576071/

And had prepared NO plans for the rest of the country to get vaccinated.

Sounds in character.

WHY is TFG not being investigated for his non handling bungling of A PANDEMIC that killed far too many American lives.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I'm done 
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1366520898870738952/


----------



## JayMysteri0

JayMysteri0 said:


> Oh yeah.  How much of THIS FUCKING Guy, is THIS FUCKING guy is...
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1366086858615226377/



Sheepus Brist



> 'Which Race of Girls Gives the Best Blow Jobs:' More Details Emerge About Madison Cawthorn's Allegedly Predatory Behavior in College
> 
> 
> Last year, former classmates of rising Republican star Madison Cawthorn shared that during his brief time at Patrick Henry College in the fall of 2016, Cawthorn was widely viewed as a serial sexual predator. In an open letter, they wrote that Cawthorn  “established a reputation for predatory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theslot.jezebel.com





> Last year, former classmates of rising Republican star Madison Cawthorn shared that during his brief time at Patrick Henry College in the fall of 2016, Cawthorn was widely viewed as a serial sexual predator. In an open letter, they wrote that Cawthorn “established a reputation for predatory behavior,” notably inviting women on what the group of former students described as “joy rides” during which he would subject women to “unwanted sexual advances.”
> 
> As one former student, Philip Bunn, told Jezebel at the time, a whisper network had quickly sprung up on campus to warn women about Cawthorn. “Girls were warning other girls not to go on rides with him,” Bunn recalled. Another former classmate, Kara Brown, told Jezebel that Cawthorn would harass students whom he pursued. “He would just follow them around and continually ask them out over and over again, and just wouldn’t take no for an answer,” Brown said.
> 
> On Friday, BuzzFeed News published an in-depth report on Cawthorn’s time at Patrick Henry College and the allegations that Cawthorn engaged in predatory behavior and sexual harassment during his brief time as a student in 2016. What they found aligns with the allegations former students made in the open letter.
> 
> In addition to speaking with one woman whom Cawthorn took on what she described as a “scary” late-night car ride during which Cawthorn drove her to the “middle of nowhere,” BuzzFeed News spoke with several former students who recalled moments when Cawthorn made misogynistic comments, which they described as part of a pattern of behavior from the now-member of Congress.
> 
> Those comments included, according to former student Diego Lastra, remarks Cawthorn made ranking women’s sexual prowess based on race


----------



## JayMysteri0

Ted can catch a flight, but certainly can't catch the concept of irony even when he's part of it.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1366594482645454849/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> I'm done
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1366520898870738952/




Of all the people plausibly justified in issuing such a call, Jim Jordan might be penultimate on my list, right above Trump himself, who has been busy threatening to cancel every Republican who ever so much as looked at him crosseyed.


----------



## Alli

lizkat said:


> Of all the people plausibly justified in issuing such a call, Jim Jordan might be penultimate on my list, right above Trump himself, who has been busy threatening to cancel every Republican who ever so much as looked at him crosseyed.



Wait, if Jordan is penultimate and Trump is below him, who the heck do you think is the worst?


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> Wait, if Jordan is penultimate and Trump is below him, who the heck do you think is the worst?



Penultimate is 2nd last... so Trump would be worst...


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> Wait, if Jordan is penultimate and Trump is below him, who the heck do you think is the worst?






SuperMatt said:


> Penultimate is 2nd last... so Trump would be worst...




Yah my hypothetical list there runs from most to least plausibly justified...   truth be told, neither even belongs on the list.


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> Penultimate is 2nd last... so Trump would be worst...





lizkat said:


> Yah my hypothetical list there runs from most to least plausibly justified...   truth be told, neither even belongs on the list.



Ahhh. Most to least. That makes more sense then. Especially with the large number of people on that list.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1367122113799323651/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1367128687406182400/

Quick reminder.  SOME people voted for that


----------



## Thomas Veil

Marjorie Taylor Greene is a real piece of work. A posturing lunatic. I hope she keeps this up. She’s alienating members of her own party and wearing out her welcome with everyone.

And she’s only been in government for two months. At this rate, she'll be the party pariah by six months. Nobody on either side will work with her on anything.

I recommend the next time she suggests adjourning at 9:30 in the morning...it'll be her fourth...the entire Congress take a cue from "1776" and rise and sing: 

_Sit down, Marge! _​_Sit down, Marge! _​_For God's sake, Marge, sit down!_​

Meanwhile, remember this f-ing guy, Josh Mandel. He’s definitely cut from the same cloth as Josh Hawley, Tom Cotton and Matt Gaetz. And he is an ambitious little shit.









						GOP Senate hopeful in Ohio takes aim at Republican governor over mask mandate
					

Josh Mandel is working to position himself as the Republican most in sync with former President Donald Trump in the race to succeed GOP Sen. Rob Portman.




					www.nbcnews.com
				





> A day after governors in Mississippi and Texas lifted mask mandates and other guidelines to prevent the spread of the coronavirus, Mandel on Wednesday called on Ohio Gov. Mike DeWine to do the same.





> "I think Mike DeWine is a squishy establishment politician who went along with the peer pressure and the groupthink of liberal media and other squishy governors around the country when he should have been a leader," Mandel, a former two-term state treasurer, said in an interview.





> "There's no science or math that shows that it's been helpful," he said, overlooking data and guidance from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention and other experts that confirms that properly covering your mouth and nose helps prevent the spread of viral particles.





> "No," Mandel replied when asked whether he would continue wearing a mask in public if DeWine lifts the mandate. "We need to stop the mask mandates immediately. And I will stop wearing a mask. I have the freedom to make decisions based on what's best for me and my family. And this has gone way overboard."




Yeah, he's an effing moron.


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> 1776" and rise and sing:
> 
> _Sit down, Marge! Sit down, Marge! For God's sake, Marge, sit down!_



It’s an excellent idea. Unfortunately for me, I’ll now be humming the entire score all night and not be able to fall asleep. I was hoping this would make a comeback after Hamilton’s success.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Reminder:  

Georgia House.  Fuck you


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Reminder:
> 
> Georgia House.  Fuck you



WTF good is it to Mail in a photocopy of your voter ID to vote by Mail? ID cards don’t photocopy well, and who even has photocopiers anymore? You have to find a kinko’s and drive there to make a copy?

We need a voting rights AMENDMENT that sets national standards for voting. It should be written to make it nearly impossible to prevent somebody from voting if they want to vote.

We can deal with gerrymandering next.

Sorry, “moderate” democrats. There are no moderate Republicans when it comes to passing things like this. You have to fight fire with fire. Be aggressive in passing laws that block this stuff when you have the power!


----------



## JayMysteri0

The funny part about TF guy is the concern others had for him also being dragged out & lynched SOME would do a BLM protestor, but he doesn't seem to have the same concern.  Instead he's still a team player, imagining he still has a real spot on the team.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1367263240921755652/


> Fact check: Pence echoes Trump's Big Lie in dishonest op-ed on election rules
> 
> 
> Pence made at least four false or misleading claims, three about Democrats' HR 1 election reform bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com




https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1367488131377807372/


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> WTF good is it to Mail in a photocopy of your voter ID to vote by Mail? ID cards don’t photocopy well, and who even has photocopiers anymore? You have to find a kinko’s and drive there to make a copy?



Dude! You're living in the past. You use your smartphone and snap a picture of the ID. Print it out and it's better than a photocopy.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> Dude! You're living in the past. You use your smartphone and snap a picture of the ID. Print it out and it's better than a photocopy.



I understand the backup plan if THIS doesn't cut down the voting:  Is you have to bring the notary WITH you to verify it's their notary stamp on the photocopy you made of your ID to mail in at the time of actual voting.  

After a state mandated representative approves, you can then mail it from a mailbox outside the polling station in ANOTHER state.

Also your actual ID will no longer do if you decide you instead want to use it AT that time to vote instead.


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> Dude! You're living in the past. You use your smartphone and snap a picture of the ID. Print it out and it's better than a photocopy.



Wait, you have a printer? Is is next to your fax machine?  I have a printer too, but I am one of the few (and shrinking number).


----------



## Clix Pix

My printer also does scanning and photocopying.....   The copying feature comes in handy every now and then.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> Wait, you have a printer? Is is next to your fax machine?  I have a printer too, but I am one of the few (and shrinking number).




I'm of the opinion that more people should be printing their photos and displaying them.  Seeing them on a wall (or wherever) does seem to give the photo more value and good memories (if that is what you are aiming for).  You can get some good quality frames with mats on the cheap.


----------



## Clix Pix

I really should do that, either print out some of my favorite images myself and frame them, but I don't have much free wall space, unfortunately.   I do have some framed B&W prints that I shot years ago  that hang in the dining area and also in the master bedroom, but that's it.   Even then it was apparent what I like to shoot and in what style:  one image is a pair of geese, one with his neck stretched out and head at an odd angle, and the print mounted on the wall adjacent to it is of the sun reflected in the water, framed by some bushes.  Lots of shadow-and-light play......  In the master bedroom hangs an abstract, again playing with shadows, light, shape  and texture.     Also in the bedroom I do have a couple of framed photos of my two Siamese cats, Harry and Tali, shot when they were around five months old.  Both of them have now long since crossed over the Rainbow Bridge.    Other photos, smaller ones in small frames, I have on various pieces of furniture in the living room and bedroom:  family, close friends, etc. -- that either I shot or someone else has taken.

It is unfortunate that with the digital era that so many people are no longer maintaining physical photo albums or hanging framed photos on their walls.    I've got several photo albums from years back, including family albums from both my husband's family and my own, plus albums of photos that I shot of family and friends at various times.   When I'm gone my niece and nephew will probably be interested in the albums related to their great-grandparents, grandparents, their own parents and their uncle (my husband) but I doubt that they'd care much about photos of my grandparents and parents or me as a little girl.  No one on my family's side to whom to pass those albums along.  That's the disadvantage of being an only child from a small family and being the only one left as the years pass.....


----------



## JayMysteri0

That side tells you they hate big gov't and can't get anything done.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1367508238883835905/

What they don't tell you is they love big gov't that gets the little things done for them on the gov't dime.


----------



## JayMysteri0

...And because we have a few falsehoods inevitably floating around congress as usual

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1367472606455201795/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1367341556810850307/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> That side tells you they hate big gov't and can't get anything done.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1367508238883835905/
> 
> What they don't tell you is they love big gov't that gets the little things done for them on the gov't dime.



The IG recommended criminal prosecution, but the Trump DoJ declined. I assume the Biden DoJ can bring charges now?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Slight break, what a dick!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1367650097098555395/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Even with rumors of his leaving, he's still the prime TF guy

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1367506482800062469/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1367510445322625030/


----------



## Thomas Veil

Of course Ron Johnson is going to be that effing guy.









						Republican Sen. Ron Johnson forces Senate to read all 628 pages of Biden's COVID bill aloud
					

Johnson said his tactic was about “educating” the American public on what was in the $1.9 trillion package. The entire process could take 10 hours.



					www.usatoday.com
				




When Johnson demanded a full reading of the 600+ page bill, Chuck Schumer shouldn’t have let that duty fall to a lowly Senate clerk. He should’ve said, “Okay, Ron. Have at it. Hope you brought your throat lozenges.”


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> Of course Ron Johnson is going to be that effing guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republican Sen. Ron Johnson forces Senate to read all 628 pages of Biden's COVID bill aloud
> 
> 
> Johnson said his tactic was about “educating” the American public on what was in the $1.9 trillion package. The entire process could take 10 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Johnson demanded a full reading of the 600+ page bill, Chuck Schumer shouldn’t have let that duty fall to a lowly Senate clerk. He should’ve said, “Okay, Ron. Have at it. Hope you brought your throat lozenges.”



What a piece of garbage. They are really throwing tantrums still over losing.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1367844438471405569/


----------



## JayMysteri0

> A new Democratic plan to expand Medicaid hits a big snag: Republican governors
> 
> 
> The Covid-19 stimulus bill isn’t going to fix the Medicaid expansion gap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com



I am so tired of TF guys and their partisan party bullshit, over lives.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1367925174218145796/



> Grant people a living $15-an-hour wage? Sen. Kyrsten Sinema would rather they eat cake
> 
> 
> Forget the $15-an-hour minimum wage or immigration and election reform. Sen. Kyrsten Sinema apparently wants the little people to eat cake instead.
> 
> 
> 
> www.azcentral.com





> The only thing Sen. Kyrsten Sinema wants to give Arizonans and the nation is “cake.”
> 
> Forget the $15-an-hour wage or clearing the way for immigration and election reform. Sinema apparently just wants the little people to eat cake.
> 
> She literally carried a cake to the Senate when she voted against Sen. Bernie Sanders’ proposal to keep the $15-an-hour wage hike in the $1.9 billion COVID-19 relief plan. Her spokesperson later said Sinema brought the cake for Senate staffers who had been working through the night.
> 
> That changes nothing, symbolically.
> 
> The once-progressive lawmaker has once again made it abundantly clear that she won’t muzzle her power to help the working poor and others who put their faith in her.


----------



## Thomas Veil

You know, you’ve gotta admire a guy with principles.









						Van Drew, after flipping parties, bashes bills he once backed
					

For Rep. Jeff Van Drew (N.J.), swapping party allegiances has also meant reversing course on the top issues moving through Congress.The second-term Republican, who left the Democratic Party last ye…




					thehill.com
				






> For Rep. Jeff Van Drew (N.J.), swapping party allegiances has also meant reversing course on the top issues moving through Congress.





> The second-term Republican, who left the Democratic Party last year to protest the first impeachment of former President Trump, had supported every one of the Democrats' top nine legislative priorities in the last Congress, most of them before he jumped to the GOP. That list featured some of the more controversial issues Congress considers, including gun reform, climate change, immigration and equal pay between the genders.





> ...In the early weeks of the new Congress, Van Drew has already voted against two of those nine proposals, opposing bills expanding gay rights and overhauling the campaign finance system. And he's hinting he'll also switch his position on other bills to come.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> You know, you’ve gotta admire a guy with principles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Van Drew, after flipping parties, bashes bills he once backed
> 
> 
> For Rep. Jeff Van Drew (N.J.), swapping party allegiances has also meant reversing course on the top issues moving through Congress.The second-term Republican, who left the Democratic Party last ye…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com



Bet his voters are super happy that their elected representative is doing the exact opposite of what he promised…


----------



## JayMysteri0

A reminder
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1368311197448110080/


----------



## Thomas Veil




----------



## JayMysteri0

Instead of doing one's job governing...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1368407262822342658/


----------



## SuperMatt

TF Professors:









						Alabama university professors placed on leave after wearing a Confederate uniform, posing with whip and noose at campus costume party | Boing Boing
					

University of South Alabama professors Bob Wood, Alex Sharland, and Teresa Weldy were placed on administrative leave after the above photos turned up depicting the three at a 2014 campus costume pa…




					boingboing.net
				




This still happens in the 21st century...


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> TF Professors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama university professors placed on leave after wearing a Confederate uniform, posing with whip and noose at campus costume party | Boing Boing
> 
> 
> University of South Alabama professors Bob Wood, Alex Sharland, and Teresa Weldy were placed on administrative leave after the above photos turned up depicting the three at a 2014 campus costume pa…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boingboing.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This still happens in the 21st century...



Especially here in Mobile.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1369466290109300739/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1369309505243254801/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... Wha?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1369677942511566848/

NO exceptions?  Incest and/or rape.  NONE.

Whadafuq are you trying to tell us Arkansas?!


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... Wha?
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1369677942511566848/
> 
> NO exceptions?  Incest and/or rape.  NONE.
> 
> Whadafuq are you trying to tell us Arkansas?!



Neanderthal would actually be a compliment to these folks - they haven’t even evolved into mammals yet.


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... Wha?
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1369677942511566848/
> 
> NO exceptions?  Incest and/or rape.  NONE.
> 
> Whadafuq are you trying to tell us Arkansas?!




Consider it just a throw-down, it could have said _*anything*_ as long as it would involve the rulings on Roe or Casey if it starts to wend its way through the court system, which is inevitable.  This bill is extreme exactly because it gets more air time and is bound to be taken to court faster.  The more restrictive the state bill, the more quickly it is viewed as possibly in violation of the key "undue burden" ruling in the 1992 Casey ruling.

 In a way challenging either Roe or Casey at this time is pretty stupid because the Ds will kill the filibuster for sure if Roe gets tossed and Congress finally decides to legislate a federal abortion access law.   Hutchinson's intent to get a "let's kill Roe" challenge flies in the face of the fact that a majority of Americans support a right --with some restrictions-- to safe abortion access.  Even the Casey ruling stipulated that restrictions must not impose "undue burden" on the woman.  And that alone is resulting in pressure on states that have so far managed to reduce access in some cases to a single abortion-providing clinic in the state.

 There was an op ed in The Hill in May of 2019  that assembled some stats on public opinion including the fact that some conservative Senators saw value in protecting the right to abortion with certain restrictions.  After all, if state laws make it virtually impossible to acquire a safe termination of pregancy for whatever reason,  back alley options remain the perennial "choice" -- with the accompanying much higher risks of injury or death.   Since any woman able to reproduce can end up inconveniently (or cruelly) pregnant, or pregnant with unforeseen medical complications,  those situations could of course include a legislator's wife, daughter, girlfriend, mistress or one-night stand...  despite legislators' wishful thinking or outright denial of such possibility.









						A federal abortion law might be needed
					

We need to ensure future access for safe abortions for girls and women across the U.S.




					thehill.com
				






> All of this is to say, people who support equal access to safe abortion care across the nation could do better than rely on the Supreme Court, especially with its new conservative majority.
> 
> But conservatives might also see merit in a federal law protecting safe access, or at least a few key Senators might.
> 
> For decades, conservative lawmakers could advocate hard-line policies knowing the Supreme Court would block the most extreme proposals. Some sincerely believed their positions. Others have just been posturing, like former Rep. Tim Murphy (R-Pa.), exposed for asking a woman with whom he’d had an extramarital affair to get an abortion.
> 
> But the new Court majority may force a rethinking for Congressional conservatives as well. Some state legislatures are passing extreme abortion laws, like the recent slate of “fetal heartbeat” laws which would essentially ban abortions 4 weeks post-conception. If such laws are allowed to stand, federal lawmakers will find it difficult to face their constituents when abortions go underground and become dangerous for family and friends.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... Wha?
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1369677942511566848/
> 
> NO exceptions?  Incest and/or rape.  NONE.
> 
> Whadafuq are you trying to tell us Arkansas?!



This is what the Christian version of Sharia law looks like.


----------



## JayMysteri0

When TF guys are tired of TF guy
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1369668057782706177/


----------



## lizkat

Alli said:


> This is what the Christian version of Sharia law looks like.




Well exactly.  And although it appears true that fewer actual "back alley" procedures are required nowadays when a woman cannot acquire a safe in-clinic termination of pregnancy,  the legal consequences can be dire for both the woman and physicians or clinics in the event of a pharmaceutical abortion having gone wrong when abortion is entirely prohibited.   A researcher expecting to find more botched back-alley incidents in Chile, after strict laws were passed there, found instead that women relied on continued ability to obtain drugs to effect abortions.  and that if and "something went wrong"  whenever a woman ended up in hospital or clinic for treatment of her situation,  there was increasing pressure to criminalize seekers or providers of pharmaceutical abortifacients. This in turn can drive women once again to seek riskier back alley terminations.  









						Opinion | What Happens When Abortion Is Banned? (Published 2018)
					

It turns out that the outcome isn’t what anyone is looking for.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> When TF guys are tired of TF guy
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1369668057782706177/




I'm not only tired of Greene, I'm even tired of people tweeting about Greene.   But then Twitter gains less and less of my time every year when the earliest signs of spring start showing up around here.   We've a way to go before true spring in the mountains but there start to be opportunities for a little yard work in between late snowfalls and ongoing frosty overnights.

Greene is on borrowed time, but too bad she's making the most of her nothingness.  Still it's too bad mostly for the GOP...


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> I'm not only tired of Greene, I'm even tired of people tweeting about Greene.   But then Twitter gains less and less of my time every year when the earliest signs of spring start showing up around here.   We've a way to go before true spring in the mountains but there start to be opportunities for a little yard work in between late snowfalls and ongoing frosty overnights.
> 
> Greene is on borrowed time, but too bad she's making the most of her nothingness.  Still it's too bad mostly for the GOP...




Can you imagine the quality of the brain trust back at home advising her?      I'm just waiting for her to show up for a vote with her copy of Obstruction for Dummies tucked under her arm.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

This guy really is the total package









						Watch Whiteness Work: Missouri Man Who Threatened To Lynch Lawmakers Remains In Custody
					

A self-described "right-wing nut job" from Missouri remains in custody after issuing racist death threats against Rep. Emanuel Cleaver II, a Black congressman from his home state, and Rep. Steve Cohen, a Jewish congressman from Tennessee.




					newsone.com
				




I believe the electoral college was setup to prevent folks like this from picking the winner but in recent times it seems it’s purpose is to give this guy the advantage.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> This guy really is the total package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Whiteness Work: Missouri Man Who Threatened To Lynch Lawmakers Remains In Custody
> 
> 
> A self-described "right-wing nut job" from Missouri remains in custody after issuing racist death threats against Rep. Emanuel Cleaver II, a Black congressman from his home state, and Rep. Steve Cohen, a Jewish congressman from Tennessee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newsone.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the electoral college was setup to prevent folks like this from picking the winner but in recent times it seems it’s purpose is to give this guy the advantage.



Some might argue that it is working as intended. Racist white slave holders pushed for the electoral college, including the 3-5ths compromise, to try and maintain enough power to keep slavery legal.

I‘m not an expert on that bit of history so perhaps somebody can correct me or expand upon it…


----------



## SuperMatt

Another GOP Senator makes the list:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1369770036982915084/

Hey voters, thank me for passing this bill that gets you the aid you need!

Um…. Didn’t you vote against it????


----------



## JayMysteri0

Piece of advice, keep your comments in general about Oprah interview with Harry & Meghan

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1369894329209159680/

The body count keeps growing if you're in media & don't


----------



## JayMysteri0

Because it's a day ending 'y', and not Saturday or Sunday this guy makes the list for being who he is
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1369865023753969664/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1369747504565256193/



> Tucker Carlson Sees Reporter's Tweet About Being Harassed, Harasses Her Some More
> 
> 
> Fox News anchor Tucker Carlson started Tuesday’s episode of his show Tucker Carlson Tonight with a nine-minute rant about “self-identified victimhood” using cherry-picked and heavily editorialized quotes from famous women. This is Carlsonese for, “Happy (belated) International Women’s Day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezebel.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> Because it's a day ending 'y', and not Saturday or Sunday this guy makes the list for being who he is
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1369865023753969664/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1369747504565256193/




Tucker Carlson permanently looks like he’s shocked he just got bitch slapped.


----------



## Joe

These conservatives know who to go after that won't bite back. 

There's a reason why my friend's conservative friends don't mess with me. They realized long ago I'm not the one lol


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1370051671858900995/


"We have to look at the quality of the votes"??

Whadafuq iz dat?!!

Cause if that's an attempt to day "we have to who's vote counts", it's a pretty piss poor attempt.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1370051671858900995/
> 
> 
> "We have to look at the quality of the votes"??
> 
> Whadafuq iz dat?!!
> 
> Cause if that's an attempt to day "we have to who's vote counts", it's a pretty piss poor attempt.



WTF?!? Holy f-ing crap. You know, it is NOT hard to have a secure AND easily accessible voting system. H.R. 1 is all about that. But in reality, these folks don’t want anybody except the folks that agree with their politics to vote. That is NOT democracy.


----------



## JayMysteri0

When TF guys tell you blatantly & unintentionally THEY should be investigated
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1370077903589892102/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> When TF guys tell you blatantly & unintentionally THEY should be investigated
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1370077903589892102/



Do they ever go after employers for hiring undocumented workers? If so, ICE just got handed this case on a silver platter…


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> Do they ever go after employers for hiring undocumented workers? If so, ICE just got handed this case on a silver platter…



With the previous administration ICE had a habit of focusing on employees, and not so much employers who hired them.



> ICE raids raise question: What about the employers?
> 
> 
> HOUSTON (AP) — The images of children crying after their parents were arrested in a <a href="https://www...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com





> Feds targeting more worksites crack down on undocumented workers – but  not their employers
> 
> 
> The Trump administration ramped up arrests nationwide at worksites with undocumented immigrants, arresting more workers than employers.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com




I forget the one plant ( I think to do with chickens ) where ICE did a major raid on a place that repeatedly hired illegal immigrants, but the management didn't seem to face any consequences.

Ah, here it is...


> Border chief explains why there have been no ICE raids at Trump properties
> 
> 
> Acting Customs and Border Protection Commissioner Mark Morgan said there are investigations the public is "unaware of."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com





> The question came days after a massive ICE raid on a Mississippi chicken processing plant. The worksite raid was one of the largest of its kind in US history; 680 people suspected to be unauthorized workers were abruptly arrested and separated from their families.
> 
> Tapper asked why employers who hire undocumented workers are not always punished along with the workers themselves; the host cited Syracuse University’s immigration records research that found only 11 people and no companies were prosecuted for employing undocumented workers between the spring of 2018 and 2019. During the same time frame, 85,727 people were prosecuted for entering the US illegally.
> 
> Morgan responded that an investigation into the business that employed the undocumented workers in Mississippi is ongoing.
> 
> Among the companies that have not been prosecuted for employing undocumented laborers, however, are those owned by President Trump, despite the Trump Organization having reportedly hired undocumented workers for decades.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> With the previous administration ICE had a habit of focusing on employees, and not so much employers who hired them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forget the one plant ( I think to do with chickens ) where ICE did a major raid on a place that repeatedly hired illegal immigrants, but the management didn't seem to face any consequences.
> 
> Ah, here it is...



Shameful. If they levied huge fines against companies that hired undocumented immigrants, instead of just arresting the workers so that companies can hire from the next wave, I bet you’d have the chamber of commerce and other business leaders asking for comprehensive immigration reform. Maybe that should be a priority of the current administration. Come down extremely hard on businesses, then watch the rich GOP donors pressure their lackeys in Congress to pass immigration reform. As it stands, the companies love it. They can treat immigrants like slaves, and if they ask for a raise, they get ICE to deport them and they hire a new wave. F business in America.


----------



## lizkat

JagRunner said:


> These conservatives know who to go after that won't bite back.
> 
> There's a reason why my friend's conservative friends don't mess with me. They realized long ago I'm not the one lol




Well Tucker Carlson may have overstepped himself though...   he went after women in the military, or anyway went after Biden for elevating status of women in the military,  and the military definitely and promptly did bite back....









						Military leaders thrash Tucker Carlson after comments about female troops
					

“What we absolutely won’t do is take personnel advice from a talk show host,” said the Pentagon’s top spokesperson.




					www.politico.com
				






> Senior military officials are condemning Fox News host Tucker Carlson for saying this week that President Joe Biden is making a “mockery” of the armed forces through efforts to recruit and keep women in the service.
> 
> On Tuesday, Carlson complained during his prime-time program that while “China’s military becomes more masculine … our military needs to become, as Joe Biden says, more feminine.”
> 
> Carlson was referring to remarks Biden made at a White House ceremony on Monday, during which he announced the nominations of two female generals to become combatant commanders — putting them on track to potentially become only the second and third women to serve in those positions in U.S. history.






> The comments from Carlson provoked such criticism among military leaders that top Pentagon spokesperson John Kirby took time at the start of his press briefing on Thursday “to briefly address some recent comments made by the host of a popular cable show.”
> 
> Speaking to reporters, Kirby described “the diversity of our military” as “one of our greatest strengths” and acknowledged that “we still have a lot of work to do to make our military more inclusive, more respectful of everyone, especially women.”
> 
> “But what we absolutely won’t do is take personnel advice from a talk show host or the Chinese military,” Kirby said. “Now, maybe those folks feel like they have something to prove. That’s on them. We know we’re the greatest military in the world today, and even for all the things we need to improve, we know exactly why that’s so.”
> 
> He added that Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin “shares the revulsion” of other leaders who have criticized Carlson’s remarks.


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> Well Tucker Carlson may have overstepped himself though...   he went after women in the military, or anyway went after Biden for elevating status of women in the military,  and the military definitely and promptly did bite back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Military leaders thrash Tucker Carlson after comments about female troops
> 
> 
> “What we absolutely won’t do is take personnel advice from a talk show host,” said the Pentagon’s top spokesperson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com



Nope, I saw right-wingers discussing this. They are convinced that within the first month-and-a-half of a Biden administration, all the senior military leaders are “woke” now and Carlson is right.

So much for “support the troops.” I guess that only applies to white male troops who vote for Trump.


----------



## shadow puppet

Not exactly sure where to share this but since the hashtag refers a lot to Ted Cruz and any Trump GOP, I find _TF guy _to be adequately appropriate.  

You know it's Friday when #GoneWithTheTesticles is trending on Twitter.    

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1370542514042777602/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yeaaaaaahhhhh...

People are still confused why the response to protestors on 1/6 was so lacking compared to ANY BLM protest.

This kind of thinking ( out loud ) explains why...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1370434031532314625/

This is who he doesn't worry about, because they "love this country".






https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1370702691643531268/


----------



## SuperMatt

SuperMatt said:


> Nope, I saw right-wingers discussing this. They are convinced that within the first month-and-a-half of a Biden administration, all the senior military leaders are “woke” now and Carlson is right.
> 
> So much for “support the troops.” I guess that only applies to white male troops who vote for Trump.



Carlson doubled down on his statements in the next show. Apparently, Biden is going to destroy the military with maternity flight suits.


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> Carlson doubled down on his statements in the next show. Apparently, Biden is going to destroy the military with maternity flight suits.



I love how Fucker Tucker says this when he never served. That kind of individual never ceases to piss me off. I’d put my uniform back on for a chance to kick his ass.


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1370051671858900995/
> 
> 
> "We have to look at the quality of the votes"??
> 
> Whadafuq iz dat?!!
> 
> Cause if that's an attempt to day "we have to who's vote counts", it's a pretty piss poor attempt.



Using this logic, if they stopped every disinformed Republican from voting, Democrats would win everywhere by 5-1 margins.


----------



## Thomas Veil

This crosses over with @JayMysteri0 ’s post above, but Ron Johnson is really making a bid for F-ing Guy of the Week.



> Johnson said he "never felt threatened" as thousands of rioters broke through barricades, forcing Congress to evacuate parts of the building and abruptly pause a ceremonial event affirming that President-elect Joe Biden won the November election.





> “And mainly because I knew that even though those thousands of people that were marching the Capitol were trying to pressure people like me to vote the way they wanted me to vote, I knew those were people that loved this country, that truly respect law enforcement, would never do anything to break a law, and so I wasn’t concerned," Johnson told The Joe Pags Show, which airs nationally from WOAI in San Antonio, Texas.





> "Now had the tables been turned, now Joe this will get me in trouble, had the tables been turned and President Trump won the election and those were tens of thousands of Black Lives Matter and Antifa protesters, I might have been a little concerned.”




Oh really?! 









						GOP Sen. Ron Johnson says he never felt threatened during Jan. 6 Capitol attack
					

The Wisconsin lawmaker said he would have felt threatened if Black Lives Matter or Antifa had stormed the Capitol.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

THIS family really can't control themselves

Twitter:


> A dog rescue charity linked to Lara Trump, Big Dog Ranch Rescue, has reportedly spent almost $1.9 million on former president Donald Trump’s properties since 2014, according to a HuffPost story based on Internal Revenue Service filings






> Lara Trump-linked dog rescue charity spent $2m on Trump properties
> 
> 
> Florida-based Big Dog Ranch Rescue has spent as much as $1,883,160 on fundraising costs for events at Mar-a-Lago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1370837860358709250/



> Boebert, Lamborn Vote to Adjourn...at 10:00 in the Morning | Colorado Pols
> 
> 
> At 10:07 am this morning in Washington D.C., the House of Representatives held a Roll Call vote on a Motion to Adjourn, which is absolutely as stupid as it sounds. The Motion to Adjourn failed to pass, but not before 149 Republican Members of Congress voted 'YES' on ending their…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.coloradopols.com





> At 10:07 am this morning in Washington D.C., the House of Representatives held a Roll Call vote on a Motion to Adjourn, which is absolutely as stupid as it sounds.
> 
> The Motion to Adjourn failed to pass, but not before 149 Republican Members of Congress voted ‘YES’ on ending their day before it even began — including Colorado Reps. *Lauren “Q*Bert” Boebert* (R-ifle) and *Doug Lamborn* (R-Colorado Springs). This has been a common vote recently, spearheaded by Boebert’s fellow Qaucus member, Georgia Rep. *Marjorie Taylor Greene.* As _The Hill_ reported last week:




A brief reminder of our new TF guys, like this  one who wants credit from her constituents even though she went 'party over people' & shit on them.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This might become a thing as long as people enjoy having THEIR gov't help them in times of need

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1370997930010812417/

TF guys are shameless


----------



## JayMysteri0

Another group of TF guys... Wells Fargo.

Why?

Some got notification of their stimulus payments already, but...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1370523810567495681/

Which of course earns this reaction...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1370857385074556928/

Is that correct?   Doesn't matter to people who want that money.

You have an entire marketing department / advertisers & a history of crappy banking behavior, and you went with that?


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Another group of TF guys... Wells Fargo.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Some got notification of their stimulus payments already, but...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1370523810567495681/
> 
> Which of course earns this reaction...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1370857385074556928/
> 
> You have an entire marketing department / advertisers & a history of crappy banking behavior, and you went with that?



I have to think people are just ignorant of the news. Wells Fargo making accounts for their customers without asking and then charging them fees on said accounts…. Should have resulted in jail time for fraud. It was all over the news, but people still deposit their money there??!?!?!?!?!!? Wake up people!


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> Another group of TF guys... Wells Fargo.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Some got notification of their stimulus payments already, but...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1370523810567495681/
> 
> Which of course earns this reaction...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1370857385074556928/
> 
> Is that correct?   Doesn't matter to people who want that money.
> 
> You have an entire marketing department / advertisers & a history of crappy banking behavior, and you went with that?



That is so on-brand for that company.

Meanwhile, check out this group of F-ing _women_.

​


> *Watch: Uber driver berated and coughed on by maskless passenger*
> 
> Driver Subhakar Khadka says he canceled an Uber ride after a passenger refused to wear a mask. The tense conflict that followed was recorded on the driver's dashcam.​




Lunatics...


----------



## JayMysteri0

FFS

People intentionally voted for TF guy / gal

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1371144099630350342/

Then she turned around & voted 'NO' on getting those same people money.  

People really don't grasp the concept of "voting against your best interest".


----------



## lizkat

^^ A lot of voters don't really read news.    They read whatever is highlighted in the "most emailed" and "most popular" etc.

The nitty gritty of corrupt practices doesn't land in those categories until some perp walk involves a white collar arrest.


----------



## lizkat

Wow, glad this guy isn't my neighbor.  This goes past derangement syndrome...   I wouldn't even know what to say to him or her.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1371151340337041409/

Edit:   tweet was apparently removed...  It was a picture of a lawn littered with dozens of Trump signs as if they were spring flowers coming up in the grass...


----------



## Clix Pix

Must not have a homeowners' association in that neighborhood -- in a community with one that kind of nonsense would simply not be permitted.


----------



## Joe

lizkat said:


> Wow, glad this guy isn't my neighbor.  This goes past derangement syndrome...   I wouldn't even know what to say to him or her.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1371151340337041409/



These people are nuts.


----------



## SuperMatt

TF 4th-grade teacher:









						Parents furious about pro-slavery Civil War assignment at Waxhaw Elementary
					

Fourth graders at Waxhaw Elementary wrote tweets with hashtags like "slavery for life" prompting parents to pen letters calling for immediate diversity training.




					www.wcnc.com
				




North Carolina… in 2021, teaching kids to be proud of slavery... looks like the school is doing something now only because of the bad press. Who knows how long this school has been indoctrinating new generations of racists?


----------



## JayMysteri0

> Mississippi's governor will forfeit millions in federal money for the pleasure of not expanding Medicaid
> 
> 
> "My position has not changed."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.motherjones.com





> During the pandemic, Mississippi has had the highest COVID-19 death rate of any state outside the Northeast. On Friday, the state’s Republican governor, Tate Reeves, said he remained committed to denying access to Medicaid for constituents near the poverty line, even though expanding eligibility would make money for Mississippi as a result of the new stimulus bill.
> 
> “My position has not changed. I am opposed to expanding Medicaid in Mississippi,” Gov. Reeves said during a press conference covered by the _Mississippi Free Press_. When asked by _Vox _if the prospect of additional funding might make him reconsider his opposition to Medicaid expansion, Reeves said_, _“No, sir, it will not.”
> 
> As part of Obamacare, the federal government covers 90 percent of the cost of expanding Medicaid to people who make up to 138 percent of the federal poverty line, or about $30,000 for a family of four. Twelve Republican-led states have refused that offer, leaving about 2.2 million of their constituents without health insurance.
> 
> 
> On top of the 90 percent match, the stimulus bill President Joe Biden signed Thursday would give Mississippi, the poorest state in the country, an estimated $600 million over two years to expand Medicaid to the roughly 200,000 to 300,000 people in the state who would be eligible. Nearly 60 percent of people who’d gain health insurance as a result of Medicaid expansion in Mississippi would be people of color. The vast majority of those people are Black.






> “For a number of years, the federal government has been offering us $1 million a day to take care of sick people,” Bryan said. “Now they are offering $1 million a day to take that other $1 million a day. You can’t make this stuff up.”






> Instead of providing health insurance, Reeves is targeting transgender people. As my colleague Laura Thompson reported, Reeves signed a bill on Thursday that blocks transgender athletes from competing on women’s sports teams. Mississippi is the first state to enact such a law.




At what point do we admit that some actions are just dickery & pettiness?


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> At what point do we admit that some actions are just dickery & pettiness?




That is one of the stupidest moves I ever heard of a governor of a southern US state deciding to double down on.  I've got used to their taking federal money  --like startup funds for regional enterprise zones etc.--  and then kinda pretending it didn't actually come from the federal government,  even when there are photos floating around of one of the state's US Senators and a governor in the same photo in newspaper articles about the windfall.   But not taking this extra money to take the original money to expand Medicaid,  and meanwhile consigning tens of thousands of citizens to continue suffering from lack of medical care or anxiety over ability to pay for it?    Beyond comprehension.    Also beyond my understanding is why these incompetent hyperpartisans keep getting re-elected.


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> That is one of the stupidest moves I ever heard of a governor of a southern US state deciding to double down on.  I've got used to their taking federal money  --like startup funds for regional enterprise zones etc.--  and then kinda pretending it didn't actually come from the federal government,  even when there are photos floating around of one of the state's US Senators and a governor in the same photo in newspaper articles about the windfall.   But not taking this extra money to take the original money to expand Medicaid,  and meanwhile consigning tens of thousands of citizens to continue suffering from lack of medical care or anxiety over ability to pay for it?    Beyond comprehension.    Also beyond my understanding is why these incompetent hyperpartisans keep getting re-elected.



Can’t you see how hard he is pwning the libz? Freeeedummm!!!!


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> Can’t you see how hard he is pwning the libz? Freeeedummm!!!!




Yeah right?   Nothing matters but that any more to the GOP.    It's the party pastime now turned into full time effort.

And why not?   It's not like the GOP have any way to try to expand their base if they insist on keeping Trump's rally base aboard: constructing a regular party platform again to attract new voters would alienate whoever still idolizes Trump (and whichever media outlets still figure to make a buck off Trump supporters). 

So the Rs might as well kill time playing games to own the libs.   It sorta helps keep both Trump and his base on board the good ship Trumptanic while the RNC freaks out behind the scenes wondering what to do, what to do.

Meanwhile their 2022 class of Senate races is already a disaster with 3 Republican incumbents taking a look in the mirror and deciding the GOP track record might not be an easy sell, considering all that has happened since the 2020 elections...  and so deciding to call it a day already.    And they have Trump cheerily insisting he's not out of the game and of course will wade into the 2022 campaigns with endorsements...   meanwhile facing about 15 different legal situations and trying to raise money off his base under pretense of making a 2024 run.  Nice touch.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This one is a reversal on "TF guys", which is great news.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1371568649262276610/


----------



## JayMysteri0

FFS

This woman will become her own thread

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1371644467497758720/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1371681066629656577/


----------



## Thomas Veil

lizkat said:


> Wow, glad this guy isn't my neighbor.  This goes past derangement syndrome...   I wouldn't even know what to say to him or her.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1371151340337041409/



It says that page was removed. What was it about?


----------



## Thomas Veil

lizkat said:


> ...Meanwhile their 2022 class of Senate races is already a disaster with 3 Republican incumbents taking a look in the mirror and deciding the GOP track record might not be an easy sell, considering all that has happened since the 2020 elections...  and so deciding to call it a day already....



Things is, these states are unfortunately reliably red, so it’s going to be a big lift to replace the retiring incumbents with Democrats.

Not that we shouldn’t try, because the alternative is probably that these relatively moderate incumbents get replaced by Qanon crackpots.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I honestly didn't see this coming, despite all the questions raised at the time about TF guy

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1371747675884912642/



> FBI facing allegation that its 2018 background check of Brett Kavanaugh was ‘fake’
> 
> 
> A Democratic senator has asked attorney general Merrick Garland to facilitate ‘proper oversight’ into concerns on the investigation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

"Scorched-earth Senate": McConnell warns of GOP retribution if Democrats eliminate filibuster
					

He promised that a GOP majority would immediately pass conservative policies with "zero input" from Democrats.




					www.axios.com
				




Summary: if you take away Mitches minority rule and blanket obstruction powers he threatens to blanket pass every right wing talking point legislation he gets his hands on if the Senate flips back to Republican majority.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> "Scorched-earth Senate": McConnell warns of GOP retribution if Democrats eliminate filibuster
> 
> 
> He promised that a GOP majority would immediately pass conservative policies with "zero input" from Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.axios.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summary: if you take away Mitches minority rule and blanket obstruction powers he threatens to blanket pass every right wing talking point legislation he gets his hands on if the Senate flips back to Republican majority.



He probably won’t live that long, so ignore him and pass the agenda a majority of Americans voted for.


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> "Scorched-earth Senate": McConnell warns of GOP retribution if Democrats eliminate filibuster
> 
> 
> He promised that a GOP majority would immediately pass conservative policies with "zero input" from Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.axios.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summary: if you take away Mitches minority rule and blanket obstruction powers he threatens to blanket pass every right wing talking point legislation he gets his hands on if the Senate flips back to Republican majority.



That would imply he's capable of doing more than just obstruction... One of my concerns re some republicans is that they aren't that eager when actions require actual active effort.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> He probably won’t live that long, so ignore him and pass the agenda a majority of Americans voted for.




And probably somebody more Trumpy will take his place.


----------



## SuperMatt

P_X said:


> That would imply he's capable of doing more than just obstruction... One of my concerns re some republicans is that they aren't that eager when actions require actual active effort.



The most recent example that comes to mind is “Repeal and Replace Obamacare” of which they did neither. Pass the progressive agenda and if Republicans win, I have a feeling they won’t repeal anything that was popular.


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> The most recent example that comes to mind is “Repeal and Replace Obamacare” of which they did neither. Pass the progressive agenda and if Republicans win, I have a feeling they won’t repeal anything that was popular.



Exactly. They would have to rethink their policy ideas to make this work.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

P_X said:


> That would imply he's capable of doing more than just obstruction... One of my concerns re some republicans is that they aren't that eager when actions require actual active effort.





SuperMatt said:


> The most recent example that comes to mind is “Repeal and Replace Obamacare” of which they did neither. Pass the progressive agenda and if Republicans win, I have a feeling they won’t repeal anything that was popular.




He did mention specific examples like abortion and the southern border.  Make abortion illegal and turn the southern border into a boobytrapped DMZ is what he is insinuating.   

My bigger concern is a representative from one state, regardless of party, having more power than the President.  That is what they need to fix.


----------



## lizkat

Thomas Veil said:


> Things is, these states are unfortunately reliably red, so it’s going to be a big lift to replace the retiring incumbents with Democrats.
> 
> Not that we shouldn’t try, because the alternative is probably that these relatively moderate incumbents get replaced by Qanon crackpots.




Well the Dems could run a blue dog and they probably will because if they run a real lefty they'll lose.     The risk is getting another Sinema or Manchin.  But that's better than a farther-right Republican in my book...  "most of the time"  and probably when the chips are really down.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> "Scorched-earth Senate": McConnell warns of GOP retribution if Democrats eliminate filibuster
> 
> 
> He promised that a GOP majority would immediately pass conservative policies with "zero input" from Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.axios.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summary: if you take away Mitches minority rule and blanket obstruction powers he threatens to blanket pass every right wing talking point legislation he gets his hands on if the Senate flips back to Republican majority.




Even the Republican voters will run him out of town on a rail if he does that.   The party is still really into hyperpartisanship but more and more voters are f'g sick of all the gotcha gamesmanship.  And will be more so as the recovery from covid kicks in because they'll be back to jobhunting or working and have less time to play social media games.  There's a limit to how long the Rs can play  "watch the birdie" and threaten to nuke the legislative landscape when it's becoming more obvious that the pro-Trump and anti-Trump Rs are not on the same page about much including procedural issues any more.  Voters may well throw hands up and just stay home if they lean to the right.  That is the exact opposite of what the Rs need (and another reason they're trying to pass voter suppression legislation to keep the Dem vote down also!).


----------



## lizkat

Thomas Veil said:


> It says that page was removed. What was it about?




It was a photo of a lawn littered with Trump signs (and a truck in the driveway that said TRUMP in big letters).  Interestingly, the "Pence" underneath TRUMP on the side of the truck had black tape drawn through it.  So that guy was really pro-Trump, apparently, i.e. one who like Trump himself was disappointed that Pence said he didn't have the power to overturn the election by any action he could take on January 6th at the formal counting of electoral votes.   I would not like having someone that wound up over the election results living next to me.    There's a line between political activism and obsession...


----------



## JayMysteri0

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> "Scorched-earth Senate": McConnell warns of GOP retribution if Democrats eliminate filibuster
> 
> 
> He promised that a GOP majority would immediately pass conservative policies with "zero input" from Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.axios.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summary: if you take away Mitches minority rule and blanket obstruction powers he threatens to blanket pass every right wing talking point legislation he gets his hands on if the Senate flips back to Republican majority.



The idea that muscomitch thinks anyone would trust him at this point

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1372032240083816448/


----------



## Thomas Veil

This.


----------



## JayMysteri0

History has always been a great predictor
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1372090059646627849/

Let's be perfectly honest, during the last administration with muscomitch in charge, the senate didn't do shit except push thru judges to fulfill a musco & hard core conservative wet dream.  Shit ain't going to get done anyways as long as muscovite has a proportionally unfair say in ANYTHING.

The man hasn't done a thing in good faith for the American people in decades, he isn't starting now.


----------



## Joe

Democrats have the power. Why are they acting like they dont? Sometimes they piss me off.


----------



## SuperMatt

JagRunner said:


> Democrats have the power. Why are they acting like they dont? Sometimes they piss me off.



Does it take 60 votes to make the filibuster go away? Or can the Dems just kill it tomorrow? If so, WTF? Is it people like Manchin and Sinema preventing it?


----------



## JayMysteri0

What NOT to say at a time like this...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1372220045544263681/

It may sound alright in your head, but sympathy for someone who drove around & killed 8 people isn't the way to go at the press conference on it.

It sounds more like someone said 'the quiet part' out loud again that they shouldn't have.


----------



## Thomas Veil

SuperMatt said:


> Does it take 60 votes to make the filibuster go away? Or can the Dems just kill it tomorrow? If so, WTF? Is it people like Manchin and Sinema preventing it?



It's complicated.



> The most straightforward way to eliminate the filibuster would be to formally change the text of Senate Rule 22, the cloture rule that requires 60 votes to end debate on legislation. Here’s the catch: Ending debate on a resolution to change the Senate’s standing rules requires the support of two-thirds of the members present and voting. Absent a large, bipartisan Senate majority that favors curtailing the right to debate, a formal change in Rule 22 is extremely unlikely.





> A more complicated, but more likely, way to ban the filibuster would be to create a new Senate precedent. The chamber’s precedents exist alongside its formal rules to provide additional insight into how and when its rules have been applied in particular ways. Importantly, this approach to curtailing the filibuster—colloquially known as the “nuclear option” and more formally as “reform by ruling”—can, in certain circumstances, be employed with support from only a simple majority of senators.





> The nuclear option leverages the fact that a new precedent can be created by a senator raising a point of order, or claiming that a Senate rule is being violated. If the presiding officer (typically a member of the Senate) agrees, that ruling establishes a new precedent. If the presiding officer disagrees, another senator can appeal the ruling of the chair. If a majority of the Senate votes to reverse the decision of the chair, then the opposite of the chair’s ruling becomes the new precedent.




So the answer to "Does it take 60 votes or just a simple majority?" is apparently yes. 

Approval of Manchin, Sinema and even Biden are the wild cards. The former two in particular have to be satisfied. Manchin is pushing for a simple "talking filibuster" (see: "Mr. Smith Goes to Washington"), but for myself, I'd rather see them create a carve-out for voting and civil rights issues, in addition to the one they have for budget bills. Among other things, that might give them enough teeth to make radically partisan gerrymandering illegal. And if _that_ were to happen, many things would take care of themselves, including the party composition of Congress.


----------



## JayMysteri0

A quick revisit to the sheriff's official who made TF guy today

It just keeps swirling down the drain...



> The Cop Who Said The Spa Shooter Had "A Bad Day" Posted A Racist Shirt Blaming China For The Pandemic
> 
> 
> Capt. Jay Baker shared a photo of a T-shirt he got on Facebook, saying that the coronavirus was imported from "CHY-NA."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com





> The Georgia sheriff's official who said the man accused of killing six Asian women and two others in shootings at spas in the Atlanta area had "a bad day" previously shared a photo of racist T-shirts on social media.
> 
> In a Facebook post from April 2020, Cherokee County Sheriff's Capt. Jay Baker shared an image of T-shirts based off the Corona beer label that said "Covid 19 IMPORTED VIRUS FROM CHY-NA."
> 
> "Love my shirt," Baker wrote. "Get yours while they last.'"








Is NOT doing racist stuff a bar too high for some?  Really?!!


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> A quick revisit to the sheriff's official who made TF guy today
> 
> It just keeps swirling down the drain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is NOT doing racist stuff a bar too high for some?  Really?!!



WHAT
THE
FUCK

The best IQ test of all for a post like this is:


----------



## JayMysteri0

The Onion's job is getting more & more difficult these days
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1372280355626094601/
It won't be long before the Onion accidentally makes a joke that actually turns true


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> It won't be long before the Onion accidentally makes a joke that actually turns true



It’s getting harder and harder to tell the difference between actual news and the Onion satire.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This already makes enough "TF guys" for today

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1372380669775646722/

"Blue Lives...", huh?


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> This already makes enough "TF guys" for today
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1372380669775646722/
> 
> "Blue Lives...", huh?



That is so awful it's chilling. What is wrong with these people?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Oh I don't know.

But I wouldn't ask THESE F'n guys republicans in TN

There are just some things that can't cry "cancel culture" over...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1372547595474771977/

Because when you do, it shows how full of  you are on two different topics.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I don't think we need to read too deeply into the actions or rhetoric of the new Republican party.  They're all obstruction and literally anything the left does or likes is evil.  Context or background means nothing to them.  So while you can look at individual actions and go "this is racist", "this is sexist", or "this is authoritarian", it really doesn't matter to them.  Chip away at each if you want, but they are a one-note party and that one note is just be the opposite of the left on everything.


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> Oh I don't know.
> 
> But I wouldn't ask THESE F'n guys republicans in TN
> 
> There are just some things that can't cry "cancel culture" over...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1372547595474771977/
> 
> Because when you do, it shows how full of  you are on two different topics.



Firing everyone on the commission over that sure sounds a bit like “kancel kulture”...


----------



## JayMysteri0

How the F does someone get elected, and NOT learn how to read the F'N room?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1372557069312753676/

Oh, if you are wondering why Toby Keith is trending on Twitter today...  see THAT Fn guy above and...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1372558093926694912/

The supposed "old saying" is from a song written for him in 02


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> How the F does someone get elected, and NOT learn how to read the F'N room?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1372557069312753676/
> 
> Oh, if you are wondering why Toby Keith is trending on Twitter today...  see THAT Fn guy above and...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1372558093926694912/
> 
> The supposed "old saying" is from a song written for him in 02




Was listening to a conversation about how we reflexively want to elevate these representatives but what most, not all, people in Congress have in common is mediocrity. These aren’t the best of the best. Real leaders have no interest in joining the circus. Also several former Congress people have said it’s just like high school with the clicks and popularity contests. So you have a bunch of people who peaked in high school who love that dynamic and façade of success and power and have no real empathy for the millions of people they are making decisions for.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> How the F does someone get elected, and NOT learn how to read the F'N room?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1372557069312753676/
> 
> Oh, if you are wondering why Toby Keith is trending on Twitter today...  see THAT Fn guy above and...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1372558093926694912/
> 
> The supposed "old saying" is from a song written for him in 02



This guy may as well wear his KKK robe to work. The typical whining when a white supremacist commits a heinous crime. For some reason, people who CLAIM not to support white supremacy suddenly get EXTREMELY OFFENDED that people are calling out the white power movement. Hmm… why are you offended when the white supremacists are called out?

Then you go on a list of grievances that indicates you wondering why nobody is attacking black people as a bloc or Latinos as a bloc when a black person or Latino person commits a crime…?

Do you hear yourself, Congress-critter? When you hear “white supremacist” you assume they are talking about all white people because YOU are a white supremacist and think all other white people are too. So then it’s easy for you to assume all black people are black supremacists, or latino people are all rapists. And it doesn’t even enter your mind for one second to NOT talk about the good ol’ days when you could lynch as many minorities as you could get your hands on!

The extremely sad thing here - I see on conservative message boards that a LOT of people feel the same way: PERSONALLY offended when white supremacists get called out. There are a lot of white supremacists out there… and I think we have a new category: people who weren’t white supremacists, but they think things such as “when liberals say ‘white supremacist’ they mean all Republicans.”

The ”POOR ME” victimhood from people with 50 guns per household who love to call liberals pansies or bleeding-hearts is really something else. I have never seen a bigger group of whiners and (to use their term) snowflakes  than the current crop of far-right true believers.

/end rant


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yes, TF guy still deserves his regular place in this thread.

He does it on purpose.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1372573094494285829/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Yes, TF guy still deserves his regular place in this thread.
> 
> He does it on purpose.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1372573094494285829/



Rand is the embodiment of the evil republican. He demands large scale evidence on processes we described few weeks ago. He knows it's not there yet. But he can also understand that lowering the pool of infected people lowers the probability of random events that lead to the development of new strains, but he's up for re-election in 2022 so there are the priorities. 

Luckily, twitter gave me a chuckle on this:


----------



## User.45

Absolutely fuck this guy:








						Lake Wales officer caught by camera lying on police report
					

A Lake Wales man, who could have been sent to prison for years based on the claims in a police report, was saved by a home surveillance camera. It showed he didn’t attack an officer, as claimed in the report.




					www.abcactionnews.com
				






> LAKE WALES, Fla. — A Lake Wales man, who could have been sent to prison for years based on the claims in a police report, was saved by a home surveillance camera. It showed he didn’t attack an officer, as claimed in the report.
> 
> After the incident, community leaders said it’s not the first time they’ve heard complaints about heavy-handed policing in their small town.






> “I stopped at a stop sign on Third Street and I noticed the officer behind me, way before I even stopped,” Cordero said, describing how the incident started.
> Unbeknownst to the officer, a camera across the street captured it all. “I get out of the vehicle to ask him what’s going on because he’s been following me for a while,” Cordero said. Cordero stood by his car for more than 20 seconds. *“Cordero immediately exited the driver door and began to charge...” *
> However, Officer Black’s report said, “Cordero immediately exited the driver door and began to charge towards my patrol vehicle.”
> It also indicated Cordero approached the officer with closed fists. “That’s absolutely not true,” Cordero said.
> Cordero said he complied with all of Officer Black’s commands.
> “The officer requested to me that I go to the back of my car and put my hands on the trunk. Because he wants to search me to see if I have a weapon,” Cordero said.
> Black approached Cordero about 30 seconds later.
> “He sucker-punched me from the back, right here, cracked a piece of my tooth out. I landed on the ground,” Cordero said.






> Moments later, Officer Travis Worley arrived.
> “They both jumped on me and beat me up really bad,” Cordero said.
> In the report, Officer Black says he, “delivered an elbow strike to the left side of Cordero’s head” … because he thought he was ”reaching for a weapon.”
> In an internal affairs complaint Cordero filed, he said Worley used a racist slur.
> Cordero was charged with resisting arrest, assault on a law enforcement officer and making a death threat to a law enforcement officer.
> When he bonded out of jail the next day, he went door to door in the neighborhood until he found the footage.






> After Cordero shared the footage with police, Officer Black wrote in another report,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"I believe my perception was altered due to the high stress of the incident.”*
Click to expand...





> In one complaint, the Lake Wales High School principal emailed the police chief about Worley alleging he used a racial slur in front of students and saying, “quite simply, he is not the same caliber as the other officers I know are--- not even close.”
> The complaint was investigated by the deputy chief, but no wrongdoing was substantiated.
> Worley was also the subject of an internal investigation after an African American female officer accused him of using a racial slur while on a call.
> The report says investigators were, “unable to prove if a racial slur was used by Officer Worley” but investigators found evidence Worley used “multiple profane words while in a heated argument.”
> He was suspended for eight hours without pay in 2020.
> Worley defended himself, writing, “more than ample opportunities were given for someone to provide evidence of me being racist, with negative results." He asked the chief to investigate the female officer, writing “the longer she is allowed to continue working here, the more of a chance she will have to harm good officers and their families."




The cop who jumped Cordero and lied deserves real jail time for assault and perjury. Also, TFG's wish had been granted: someone providing evidence of him being a racist. I suspect not even @Gutwrench would defend this POS.


----------



## JayMysteri0

THIS FUCKING GUY
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1373384165568155650/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1373423872293302272/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> THIS FUCKING GUY
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1373384165568155650/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1373423872293302272/



It’s absurd that even i recognize Wilders, his niche in the EU is being the Dutch nut job.


----------



## JayMysteri0

With the pandemic possibly winding down, we're really going to go back to weekly active shootings?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374112162323570689/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374108323956539395/

What the hell people?

We really don't need another type of TF Guy!


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> With the pandemic possibly winding down, we're really going to go back to weekly active shootings?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374112162323570689/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374108323956539395/
> 
> What the hell people?
> 
> We really don't need another type of TF Guy!



What the fuck. These people just stand there scratching their balls, while there are wounded on the ground?! No wonder the guy making the video is confused...


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> With the pandemic possibly winding down, we're really going to go back to weekly active shootings?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374112162323570689/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374108323956539395/
> 
> What the hell people?
> 
> We really don't need another type of TF Guy!




Had to see Fox's take on it.  The article was fine and factual.  However the comments...holy shit.  Blaming it on unemployment with a quick line draw to illegals taking the jobs.  Also a much liked comment about how Democrats will use this to pass more restrictive gun laws, or at least have a big debate about it to take attention away from how bad they are doing at the border.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Had to see Fox's take on it.  The article was fine and factual.  However the comments...holy shit.  Blaming it on unemployment with a quick line draw to illegals taking the jobs.  Also a much liked comment about how Democrats will use this to pass more restrictive gun laws, or at least have a big debate about it to take attention away from how bad they are doing at the border.








So this is the thing I get lost on.

A greater amount of the time, such incidents are done by people who align politically with the people you are talking about.  Yet, it's ALWAYS an opportunity for dems to pass more laws & steal guns.  Isn't the simplest solution amongst themselves?  After all, how can you complain about a problem YOU keep giving your political rivals ammunition ( so to speak ) to use against you?  Doesn't that mean YOU are part of the problem?


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374172917546708996/

No.

Keep your fake @$$ "thoughts" & "prayers".


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374172917546708996/
> 
> No.
> 
> Keep your fake @$$ "thoughts" & "prayers".



Zero tweets from her with thoughts or prayers after the shootings in Georgia. But lots of tweets about protecting gun rights afterwards…


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> Zero tweets from her with thoughts or prayers after the shootings in Georgia. But lots of tweets about protecting gun rights afterwards…



Very telling.

I wonder what the difference was?

No, I don't.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Very telling.
> 
> I wonder what the difference was?
> 
> No, I don't.



You can suspect that the shooter is white because he's in custody and not in the morgue...


----------



## JayMysteri0

A moment for stupid @$$ TF guys

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374043601085300738/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374050571964055556/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yeah, STILL FUCK THIS GUY!!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374171869969068035/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Yeah, STILL FUCK THIS GUY!!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374171869969068035/



I thought he was supposed to be GOOD at business?


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> I thought he was supposed to be GOOD at business?



He is.

The other businesses that he & his wife are still invested in, will probably do better from business lost from the USPS.

If mail that is considered a service for the country becomes more inconvenient & expensive than private industry, who does that benefit?  It's a been a 'r' dream to privatize that part and hand it to be private industry.  On top of that, it will eventually lead to the weakening if not dissolution of another union.  

That's good business for him, his wife, friends, not so good for the country.

But who gives a shit about the country anymore, amirite?


----------



## JayMysteri0

Oh, and THIS "icky" Fucking guy

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374219218724425735/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Oh, and THIS "icky" Fucking guy
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374219218724425735/



Wait, what???? He has a 19-year old boyfriend living with him? I’m reading about this and the whole thing is creepy...


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> Wait, what???? He has a 19-year old boyfriend living with him? I’m reading about this and the whole thing is creepy...



You didn't know this?    



> Rep. Matt Gaetz Said He Has A Teenage Son From Cuba Named Nestor
> 
> 
> "We share no blood but he is my life."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## Joe

Yeah, that is NOT his son lol


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> You didn't know this?



Dennis Hastert 2.0


----------



## JayMysteri0

TF nutjob...

People like this hurt my soul...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374418918320656396/

...For failing to see the obvious flaws in their own arguments.

THEY can represent ALL of a state, but someone *different* cannot.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> TF nutjob...
> 
> People like this hurt my soul...
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374418918320656396/
> 
> ...For failing to see the obvious flaws in their own arguments.
> 
> THEY can represent ALL of a state, but someone *different* cannot.



It's a Homelander level projection. What I'm tired of is these people thinking they outsmarted the "system" by claiming other people to be racists instead of them. That smug face that shit like this comes with seems to be universal.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> TF nutjob...
> 
> People like this hurt my soul...
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374418918320656396/
> 
> ...For failing to see the obvious flaws in their own arguments.
> 
> THEY can represent ALL of a state, but someone *different* cannot.



I don't think she is aware of how much Virginia has changed in the past decade or so. A far-right nut like her is exactly who any Democrat would love to run against.


----------



## Clix Pix

I'm in Virginia and I haven't heard of either one of these candidates.  Must be down in the southern part of the state, which is like a whole 'nuther area.....


----------



## Clix Pix

Oy, vey, this one is a real OTT!!!!  And, yeah, from the "other part of the state...."   

_State Sen. *Amanda F. Chase* (Chesterfield) is a self-described “Trump in heels” who in December called on the outgoing president to declare martial law to hold onto power. She has drawn attention with flamboyant stunts, such as wearing a holstered pistol on the Senate floor and carrying an assault rifle at a Richmond gun rights rally, where she marched with the “boogaloo boys,” a far-right, anti-government extremist movement pushing for a second civil war._


----------



## JayMysteri0

THIS FUCKING GUY just HAS to be the asshole if given the chance



> Twitter:  At the Senate Judiciary Committee's hearing on gun violence, held after 10 people were killed in a shooting in Boulder, Colorado, Senator Ted Cruz said gun control laws 'would do nothing to stop these murders'



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374426623626207236/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374503951312199682/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> THIS FUCKING GUY just HAS to be the asshole if given the chance
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374426623626207236/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374503951312199682/



LOL... was about to post the stats. He's working hard for that money. BTW, these mofos are cheap... There has got to be more money they are getting.


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> LOL... was about to post the stats. He's working hard for that money. BTW, these mofos are cheap... There has got to be more money they are getting.



It's what their CAMPAIGN is getting.

No telling what's redirected under a different name towards them.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> It's what their CAMPAIGN is getting.
> 
> No telling what's redirected under a different name towards them.



Exactly. Greedy people like Cruz wouldn't paddle this hard for "just" 300K. There's gotta be millions on millions somewhere.


----------



## SuperMatt

P_X said:


> Exactly. Greedy people like Cruz wouldn't paddle this hard for "just" 300K. There's gotta be millions on millions somewhere.



Did you check Cancun?


----------



## JayMysteri0

So it's "Fuck you" if you don't believe in her God & rituals?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374766133329420290/

The U.S. took a hard right when I wasn't looking.  What happened to separation of Church & State?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374772866919587845/


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> So it's "Fuck you" if you don't believe in her God & rituals?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374766133329420290/
> 
> The U.S. took a hard right when I wasn't looking.  What happened to separation of Church & State?



Good question. But keep in mind that Republicans seem to not believe in people voting at all (unless the quality of the voters/votes are guaranteed).


----------



## JayMysteri0

Nothing illustrates more about what TF Guy is truly ALL ABOUT, than this personally revealing moment

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374792951629422600/


----------



## JayMysteri0

This was fascinating tonight on Rachel Maddow tonight, if only to see the story on Tulia TX

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374923521697189888/

One of the most mind blowing cases of racism you will EVER hear.






It also highlights what a TF petty ass guy John Cornyn is.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I can't even be bothered to find just ONE thing that makes Joe Manchin TF guy.

Just know, he's TF guy!


----------



## JayMysteri0

> Lauren Boebert removes her guns from interview background as she says hammers are as dangerous as assault weapons
> 
> 
> Lauren Boebert says hammers are as dangerous as assault weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk



THIS is what earns you This FUCKING guy.

For comparison BEFORE the Colorado shooting and posing for her base






If guns aren't the problem, then why- ?


----------



## User.45

Do you guys remember Kemp, now champion of election security?


> A computer server crucial to a lawsuit against Georgia election officials was quietly wiped clean by its custodians just after the suit was filed, The Associated Press has learned.
> 
> The server’s data was destroyed July 7 [2017] by technicians at the Center for Elections Systems at Kennesaw State University, which runs the state’s election system. The data wipe was revealed in an email sent last week from an assistant state attorney general to plaintiffs in the case that was later obtained by the AP. More emails obtained in a public records request confirmed the wipe.
> 
> The lawsuit, filed July 3 by a diverse group of election reform advocates, aims to force Georgia to retire its antiquated and heavily criticized election technology. The server in question, which served as a statewide staging location for key election-related data, made national headlines in June after a security expert disclosed a gaping security hole that wasn’t fixed six months after he reported it to election authorities.












						APNewsBreak: Georgia election server wiped after suit filed
					

A computer server crucial to a lawsuit against Georgia election officials was quietly wiped clean by its custodians just after the suit was filed, The Associated Press has learned...




					apnews.com
				




I'd ask how these people get elected, then I remember, right. This is how...


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wait!  Let me guess, "big gummint" is a problem!       

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1375920838411702277/

TF Guy!


----------



## SuperMatt

P_X said:


> Do you guys remember Kemp, now champion of election security?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APNewsBreak: Georgia election server wiped after suit filed
> 
> 
> A computer server crucial to a lawsuit against Georgia election officials was quietly wiped clean by its custodians just after the suit was filed, The Associated Press has learned...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd ask how these people get elected, then I remember, right. This is how...



Destroying evidence = very serious. This dude needs to serve time.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Wait!  Let me guess, "big gummint" is a problem!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1375920838411702277/
> 
> TF Guy!



I know teenagers that are extremely opposed to this legislative behavior. Don’t be surprised when you see entire schools’ athletic programs shut down when students boycott them.


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> Destroying evidence = very serious. This dude needs to serve time.



It's really about how honest or serious A) their 2020 election fraud claims are B) how they responded to concerns raised about an election they won under suspicious circumstances. Just imagine how much stink Republicans would make about the 2016 Russian meddling if it benefited the Democrats?


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> It's really about how honest or serious A) their 2020 election fraud claims are B) how they responded to concerns raised about an election they won under suspicious circumstances. Just imagine how much stink Republicans would make about the 2016 Russian meddling if it benefited the Democrats?



Yeah, that server wipe happened in 2017, and got widespread news.

The only problem was, who Kemp & Co. had to answer to.

No one.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Yeah, that server wipe happened in 2017, and got widespread news.
> 
> The only problem was, who Kemp & Co. had to answer to.
> 
> No one.



Is there a statute of limitations? Is it a federal crime? Depending on the answers to those, couldn’t the Biden DOJ go after him?


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> Is there a statute of limitations? Is it a federal crime? Depending on the answers to those, couldn’t the Biden DOJ go after him?



That's depending on if the Biden administration has the stomach for the case.  I haven't anything showing that.

If it was Kamala Harris I could see it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1376204303052939264/

These Fucking guys/gals & @$$holes UNITE!





_For reference_


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Nothing illustrates more about what TF Guy is truly ALL ABOUT, than this personally revealing moment
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1374792951629422600/



He isn't wrong this time, and the request is to some extent political theatrics, indeed. If everybody is vaccinated around him, everybody else is wearing a mask and everybody is distanced like +10Ft in a wide open space then him talking w/o a mask for a few minutes is fine.

 The problem is that he and his party's long track record of advocating against nearly all these safety measures. My fave is Abbott's AG attacking Austin's mask mandate by referring to the Governor's executive orders of removing mask mandates validated by an ongoing public health emergency. Justifying not doing something against the emergency by the very emergency we're supposed to not do something about is a typical Republican level mindfuck...and a sign of an approaching election. It's also very typical that here they don't mind governmental aggression overriding local wisdom. At least I see some principle here: it's not the level of governance (city, county, state, federal), it's whether it is currently in Republican hand that matters. I prefer principles that stick even when inconvenient.


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> He isn't wrong this time, and the request is to some extent political theatrics, indeed. If everybody is vaccinated around him, everybody else is wearing a mask and everybody is distanced like +10Ft in a wide open space then him talking w/o a mask for a few minutes is fine.
> 
> The problem is that he and his party's long track record of advocating against nearly all these safety measures. My fave is Abbott's AG attacking Austin's mask mandate by referring to the Governor's executive orders of removing mask mandates validated by an ongoing public health emergency. Justifying not doing something against the emergency by the very emergency we're supposed to not do something about is a typical Republican level mindfuck...and a sign of an approaching election. It's also very typical that here they don't mind governmental aggression overriding local wisdom. At least I see some principle here: it's not the level of governance (city, county, state, federal), it's whether it is currently in Republican hand that matters. I prefer principles that stick even when inconvenient.



He isn't wrong if all of thost things he believe are correct.  He doesn't know that.  We don't know that.

We just know he doesn't give a fuck.

It's all really about his FACE being seen on camera delivering a talking point.  The same tact 45 & Rand Paul take.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> He isn't wrong if all of thost things he believe are correct.  He doesn't know that.  We don't know that.
> 
> We just know he doesn't give a fuck.
> 
> It's all really about his FACE being seen on camera delivering a talking point.  The same tact 45 & Rand Paul take.



Since their early access to the vaccine, his statement about it is probably true. But...this is kinda like not wearing condoms (i.e. a physical barrier that prevent the dissemination of infectious pathogens) despite the request of those engaged...

Now I consider Rand Paul the absolute fucking worst. He had mild COVID nearly a year ago and he makes this assumption of his own immunity... I still cringe thinking about the ophthalmologist who at best last formally studied immunology 33 years ago (probably more like 35), trying to lecture the world's current leading immunology expert It's like a non-practicing civic engineer trying to school a NASA aerospace engineer on jet propulsion.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Posted because it's funny about a TF guy
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1376591612516704265/


----------



## JayMysteri0

FFS

And OTHER people are getting sick.  Is this some kind of divine test that only the idiots will survive?

We are fucking doomed

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1376900032184586245/

Still got to love the ever changing positions. When company does something for itself 'not bake a cake' or NOT have gender neutral bathrooms' it's the right of the company. Do something SOME are not in favor of, and it's ...communism? 

Isn't that contradictory?


----------



## DT

She's swell, look at this amazing form ...


https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1377614474862006279/

Nice shoulder height drop and no idea WTFH that seizure is at the end ...


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> She's swell, look at this amazing form ...
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1377614474862006279/
> 
> Nice shoulder height drop and no idea WTFH that seizure is at the end ...



"Seizure", LOL. I'd def treat those crossfit pullups with phenytoin. I have no issues with people doing those but suggesting that it's a sign of fitness, hahahaha. I'm sure Fauci's job security is deeply threatened by a supposedly college educated woman using terms like "corporate communism." BTW, Fauci still runs a daily 5K deep into his 70s. It would be hilarious showing his daily routine with the hasthag #firefauci, lol.


----------



## Alli

P_X said:


> "Seizure", LOL. I'd def treat those crossfit pullups with phenytoin. I have no issues with people doing those but suggesting that it's a sign of fitness, hahahaha. I'm sure Fauci's job security is deeply threatened by a supposedly college educated woman using terms like "corporate communism." BTW, Fauci still runs a daily 5K deep into his 70s. It would be hilarious showing his daily routine with the hasthag #firefauci, lol.



Wait, isn't she the one who got her GED so that she could run for office?


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> Wait, isn't she the one who got her GED so that she could run for office?



She has a BBA from University of Georgia.... I'm not sure what they teach there,  but I'd presume there's enough coverage in the curricula for people to understand how "corporate communism" is a paradox.


----------



## SuperMatt

Not sure what CrossFit has to do with legislating...


----------



## Runs For Fun

DT said:


> She's swell, look at this amazing form ...
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1377614474862006279/
> 
> Nice shoulder height drop and no idea WTFH that seizure is at the end ...



WTFH? There's so much wrong with this it made me cringe.


----------



## Pumbaa

RunsForFun said:


> WTFH? There's so much wrong with this it made me cringe.



Maybe it makes the virus cringe as well? Not sure how much protection that would provide, but anyways..


----------



## JayMysteri0

Seriously, ...This Fucking Guy at this fucking time


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> Seriously, ...This Fucking Guy at this fucking time



He and his little girl are both repulsive.


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> Seriously, ...This Fucking Guy at this fucking time



Ted Lieu owned him here...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1378500688175452160/


----------



## JayMysteri0

ericgtr12 said:


> Ted Lieu owned him here...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1378500688175452160/



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1378432387189669890/


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1378432387189669890/



Ouch lol


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1378849292828299267/


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


>



Stop complaining about “cancel culture”, it’s all part of God’s plan. That’s what she‘s saying, right?


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1378849292828299267/



It's actually hilarious. Now they are using "uncanceled" as a synonym for resurrection.


----------



## Pumbaa

P_X said:


> It's actually hilarious. Now they are using "uncanceled" as a synonym for resurrection.



What’s next? A zombie movie? Coming to a cinema near you soon — “The Uncanceled”.


----------



## User.45

Pumbaa said:


> What’s next? A zombie movie? Coming to a cinema near you soon — “The Uncanceled”.



I wouldn't be shocked if you browsed Amazon Prime and there were a documentary of that title (lol, youtube has it already).
The movie will come out with a 2-3 year delay. I'm  sure as hell it's coming.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Are we freakin' serious right now?

This is a whole lot of TF guys involved...



> Egypt's First Woman Ship Captain Marwa Elselehdar Blamed For Suez Canal Blockage Despite Not Being On Boat
> 
> 
> The saga of the Ever Given was a beautiful one while it lasted—is there anything funnier than a large boat getting stuck in the narrow Suez Canal?—but it’s had lasting supply chain effects that are pretty miserable. And that’s not even as bad as the flack that one woman—Marwa Elselehdar—is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jalopnik.com





> The saga of the Ever Given was a beautiful one while it lasted—is there anything funnier than a large boat getting stuck in the narrow Suez Canal?—but it’s had lasting supply chain effects that are pretty miserable. And that’s not even as bad as the flack that one woman—Marwa Elselehdar—is getting for a role _she didn’t even play in the event._
> 
> Elselehdar, 29, is Egypt’s first-ever female ship captain, and when the Ever Given blocked the Suez Canal, she realized that people were placing her at the center of the fiasco. People were using social media to share a doctored screenshot of an Arab Times headline that claimed she was at the helm of the ship at the time it was stuck. It appeared that the headline had been altered from a March 22 profile of Elselehdar praising her successes. You can see the doctored headline here.
> 
> *The news came as a shock to Elselehdar, who was working as a first mate on the Aida IV vessel near Alexandria, which is hundreds of miles away.*
> 
> And that wasn’t all. People began making Twitter accounts with her name claiming responsibility and furthers spreading the false rumors.
> 
> “I felt that I might be targeted maybe because I’m a successful female in this field or because I’m Egyptian, but I’m not sure,” she told the BBC this weekend.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Are we freakin' serious right now?
> 
> This is a whole lot of TF guys involved...



It's been so stupid, if it weren't about a fellow human it would be great comic material. Unfortunately it is, which does take us to really those fucking guys territory.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Are we freakin' serious right now?
> 
> This is a whole lot of TF guys involved...



America definitely doesn’t have a monopoly on racism and misogyny.


----------



## JayMysteri0

If there was ever a time when you can clearly see into the future where someone will double back & completely contradict themselves given the situation...  THIS IS IT

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1379081477934215175/

Let a group of democrat nutjobs start passing the convincing rumor on social media that a republican president was using Russian backed Satanic rituals in the oval office to maintain their place in power.  That good Christian liberals need to storm their way to save the soul of the country, and I'm betting good ol' Clarence has a change in views.

For F*** sake that guy's an asshole.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Again, Fuck This guy
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1379290044301729792/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Again, Fuck This guy
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1379290044301729792/



I've heard this notion from my sane euro-conservative friend about social media = utility. My response:
1) Start with the fucking internet. Fix the ISP cartels. Make ISPs colecting large scale user data illegal
2) Then when that's fixed, you can start considering social media a utility once you started regulating data collection policies similarly to ISPs.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Change up:

So NOT This Fucking guy, quite the opposite.   So much the opposite

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1379454925143441408/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1379458902023151620/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1379459433089097730/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Posted in the wrong forum.

It's early people.

An old standby to fill my earlier mix up

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1379445145385496582/

& a classic TFG - Boner

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1379797995705761795/


----------



## DT

Ex-Trump official penalized for violating Hatch Act
					

The Office of Special Counsel (OSC) on Tuesday announced a settlement with former Housing and Urban Development (HUD) official Lynne Patton, a political appointee and ally of former President Trump…




					thehill.com


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> Ex-Trump official penalized for violating Hatch Act
> 
> 
> The Office of Special Counsel (OSC) on Tuesday announced a settlement with former Housing and Urban Development (HUD) official Lynne Patton, a political appointee and ally of former President Trump…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com





FOr a second I thought , finally Hatch act taken seriously, then:



> "By using information and NYCHA connections available to her solely by virtue of her HUD position, Patton improperly harnessed the authority of her federal position to assist the Trump campaign in violation of the Hatch Act," the statement continued.
> 
> Under the settlement, Patton will be barred from federal employment for two years and pay a $1,000 fine.


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> Ex-Trump official penalized for violating Hatch Act
> 
> 
> The Office of Special Counsel (OSC) on Tuesday announced a settlement with former Housing and Urban Development (HUD) official Lynne Patton, a political appointee and ally of former President Trump…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com



Maybe it’s a start.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> Maybe it’s a start.



a $1000 fine and 2 year break from feds? Traffic violations get you on more severe trouble than this...


----------



## Alli

P_X said:


> a $1000 fine and 2 year break from feds? Traffic violations get you on more severe trouble than this...



Please. Allow me my Pollyanna moment. Even traffic violations have to start by stopping the first car.


----------



## JayMysteri0

To paraphrase one of my favorite quotes when you see this.  "We have seen TF Guys, and they is us"

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1379853600852221955/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1379892751911710720/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1379884859993231363/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Some stuff is so comically broken & evil, you just want to randomly scream "TF Guys"

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1379985642109669376/

At "guys" who will never hear you or care.

Being a JANITOR, and can't afford rent should NEVER be in the same sentence.  If it's a job 99% of us DON'T want to do ( for good reason, and at a HOSPITAL.  A HOSPITAL!! ), it better F'n pay rent!

THAT CEO needs to be shamed for this literally shit.


----------



## JayMysteri0

For Fuck sake!  Somebody please remind me what party wants big government OUT of their lives?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1380205223646535680/

They literally just had a 100 year storm that F'ed over state, risking the lives of it's citizenry, and THIS is the bullshit they act on.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1380225484471070721/


----------



## Thomas Veil

Mike Lindell (you know, the pillow guy?) is—get this—*investigating* Fox News for not having him on their network. 









						Mike Lindell says he hired investigators to find out why Fox News won’t book him
					

My Pillow founder accuses Fox News of conspiracy against him




					www.theguardian.com
				




Try as I might, I can’t find the Constitutional article that guarantees this privileged asshole a TV audience for his unhinged conspiracy theories.

I _can_, however, understand why a network would be reluctant to have him on after he helped get that network sued for defamation.


----------



## Pumbaa

Thomas Veil said:


> Try as I might, I can’t find the Constitutional article that guarantees this privileged asshole a TV audience for his unhinged conspiracy theories.



Oh, it is probably somewhere in the First Amendment. Just ask Josh Hawley, the gentleman who according to the biography on his senate webpage is recognized as one of the nation's leading constitutional lawyers and claims getting his book canceled by a publisher due to his seditious actions is a First Amendment issue. 

There is probably a secret version of the constitution circulating among republicans where they are entitled to use any and all platforms, public as well as private, to spew lies, eh, exercise their freedom of speech.


----------



## JayMysteri0

FFS

How the F do people complain about "cancel culture" yet this asshole has an audience?



> Ted Nugent has no idea what ‘COVID-19’ means in bizarre rant
> 
> 
> “Why weren’t we shut down for COVID one through 18?”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com





> Turns out there is such a thing as a dumb question.
> 
> In a viral video shared via Facebook Live on April 7, “Cat Scratch Fever” rocker Ted Nugent claimed he wasn’t afraid of the big bad coronavirus.






> “Why weren’t we shut down for COVID one through 18?” the “Stranglehold” singer then asked in the video, which contains some PG-13 language.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Why does anyone give TF guy / woman the time of day?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1381718439035764736/

She maybe mildly awfully, but she's still awful.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> She maybe mildly awfully, but she's still awful.



She’s disgusting. Still can’t even take the blame for having followed him, yet would follow him again? Ok, she’s stupid as well as disgusting.


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> FFS
> 
> How the F do people complain about "cancel culture" yet this asshole has an audience?



Ted Nugent is a just shitty guitar player from the 70s, I'll never get why anyone gives this guy the time of day.


----------



## JayMysteri0

These F'n Texas guys

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1382354105805516802/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1382362273197518850/

Bonus:  When you need to add to what someone else said, and them have them refute YOUR version.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1382357228154404868/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> These F'n Texas guys
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1382354105805516802/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1382362273197518850/
> 
> Bonus:  When you need to add to what someone else said, and them have them refute YOUR version.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1382357228154404868/



Dang these Senators are lazy. They can’t even do 5 minutes of homework on the stuff they’re given by staffers that supposedly makes her look bad. Cornyn was obviously blindsided by her response.

They just ate Tucker Carlson for dinner last night and this is what they pooped out.


----------



## JayMysteri0

In case there is ever any question who some of the regular assortment of THESE FUCKING GUYS, here's a list
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1382466040882401282/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Well.  

When one of those F'N guys visits his first Black household

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1382763083844685833/


----------



## JayMysteri0

EWW!  

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1383076029393174528/


----------



## JayMysteri0

FUCKERS just don't care

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1383093333216612360/


----------



## SuperMatt

I guess this guy thought he would embarrass the little kid by posting this video…? Looks like he self-owned instead.









						Brave boy stands up to man with confederate flag, tells him that it's racist | Boing Boing
					

Caught on a the Nest camera of a man sitting on his porch, a courageous kid on a bike rides up to said man and says, “Can I ask you a question?” He then points to the man’s flag –…




					boingboing.net


----------



## JayMysteri0

Your reminder of how much Chuck Todd sucks

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1383497708355276801/

Because nothing says racism nowadays like good ol' made up "hard right".

What's wrong?  Racist not catchy enough?  Branding issues?  Already taken?


----------



## JayMysteri0

JayMysteri0 said:


> Your reminder of how much Chuck Todd sucks
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1383497708355276801/
> 
> Because nothing says racism nowadays like good ol' made up "hard right".
> 
> What's wrong?  Racist not catchy enough?  Branding issues?  Already taken?



And the followup reminder of how stupid this human being is

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1383544280304685057/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> And the followup reminder of how stupid this human being is
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1383544280304685057/




Interesting quote from that article:



> Greene spokesperson Nick Dyer had told Forbes earlier Saturday the platform was “never approved or agreed to by Congresswoman Greene,” with Greene calling it a “staff level draft proposal from an outside group that I hadn’t read” in a subsequent statement.



So they hired Nazis for their congressional staff?


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> Interesting quote from that article:
> 
> 
> So they hired Nazis for their congressional staff?



It's just carry over from old staff from the previous administration


----------



## DT

I can't FTG enough ...


https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1383812754243416071/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Sheepus Wrist

She's determined to maintain a death grip on the title of stupidest TFG in congress

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1383839589874343948/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yeaaaaahhhh, the dems of course have to have their own counterpart

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1383915185568587781/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1383758319865581574/


----------



## JayMysteri0

TFG Ben Carson trending because anyone / someone thinks anyone / someone gives a shit about what Ben Carson thinks
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1384136725396480001/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1384138775349977094/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1384119042835845132/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1384132324044857346/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> TFG Ben Carson trending because anyone / someone thinks anyone / someone gives a shit about what Ben Carson thinks
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1384136725396480001/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1384138775349977094/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1384119042835845132/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1384132324044857346/



I read his Washington Post op-ed. The short version: he is a successful black man so all other black people who aren’t successful just aren’t trying hard enough.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yeah

I wonder who this is really meant for?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1384232343121006593/



> https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/news-columns-blogs/fabiola-santiago/article250300819.html





> _Update: On April 19, Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis signed into law this “anti-mob” bill, bumping many criminal penalties related to protests from misdemeanors to felonies. It also allows people to sue local governments if their property is damaged during a riot._
> 
> Leave it to Florida Republicans to pass in the House a bill that targets Black people at the same time the police officer charged with the murder of George Floyd is on trial.
> 
> Clueless — or, downright racist?
> 
> Given facts and history, most likely, the latter.
> 
> The instigator of Florida’s so-called “anti-riot” bill is Yale- and Harvard-educated lawyer Gov. Ron DeSantis. And the sponsor is another lawyer, an eager-beaver Republican representative from Miami, Juan Fernandez-Barquin, who says he volunteered for the job to help DeSantis, in my opinion, with his fascist endeavor.
> 
> Barquin used to be an assistant public defender in Palm Beach, but I guess he now plays for another team.
> 
> Given those sets of facts — they’re allegedly smart people — it’s hard to argue clueless motivation.
> 
> They know exactly what they’re doing.
> 
> The controversial measure has been loaded with racially charged intent since DeSantis made it clear in November that he would crack down on what he called “rioting,” but that, in fact, were largely peaceful Black Lives Matter protests in Miami, Tampa and Jacksonville.





> The burning of some Miami police cars, the looting of some stores at Bayside Market Place and the vandalism of statues at Bayfront Park were the acts of a few. Likewise, in the other two Florida cities. All caught were arrested and charged with crimes because the laws against criminal activity, no matter how or when it takes place, are already in the books.
> 
> What DeSantis and his supporting cast of GOP lawmakers are doing with HB1 is perpetuating a system of double standards based on race.
> 
> When a police officer acts unlawfully, when he kills or maims, or violates civil rights, we’re told he’s “a bad apple” in a bushel of good public servants. But when African Americans and Latinos protest, and some opportunists, or some hotheads in the crowd, do damage, the knee-jerk reaction is to quash people’s sacred right to protest in a democracy.
> 
> It’s wrong and racially motivated thinking — and that’s what this bill is all about, the need to rein in the Black man, the need to criminalize his behavior with legislation a la Jim Crow, whether it’s by keeping people from protesting with threats of arrest or making it harder for them to vote.
> 
> This is why these lawmakers can’t muster an ounce of sensitivity at this poignant moment in time.
> 
> “Violence discredits the cause of the protests,” Fernandez-Barquin said during the last seconds of his appearance on the Sunday show “This Week in South Florida” with Michael Putney and Glenna Milberg during a discussion of the bill.
> 
> No, it doesn’t.
> 
> The cause of long-overdue racial justice in this country — and the fact that the killing of unarmed Black people by police must stop — is greater than the behavior of a few miscreants.
> 
> The fact that Fernandez-Barquin used his last precious moments of air time to say this speaks volumes. Bet he wouldn’t feel the same way if Cubans were burning down Havana to protest the Castro regime.




Maybe Ron & Co. have expectations of the Chauvin trial verdict?


----------



## iMi

JayMysteri0 said:


> Yeah
> 
> I wonder who this is really meant for?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1384232343121006593/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Ron & Co. have expectations of the Chauvin trial verdict?




Typical Republican bullshit... they don't want you to vote, they don't want you to exercise your 1st amendment, they don't want you to choose who represents you. All they have is thoughts and prayers for you and tax cuts for the wealthy. It's the same thing. They are one of the most dangerous, most extreme threats to democracy today. All while walking around acting like they love the military (they don't) and work to protect your freedoms (they don't) and want to give you good paying jobs (they don't) and the list goes on...


----------



## Thomas Veil

ericgtr12 said:


> Ted Nugent is a just shitty guitar player from the 70s, I'll never get why anyone gives this guy the time of day.



Well duh.









						'I Thought I Was Dying': Coronavirus-Denier Ted Nugent Tests Positive For COVID-19
					

“I got the Chinese s**t,” the Trump-loving musician said in a Facebook live video filled with racist slurs.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Oh yeah, reminder that the last guy in charge was a selfish shit, who would intentionally gum up the works if he thought it benefitted him

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1384603791765422082/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yeah, it's time for your uncle

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1385004362884321285/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1384981156026744834/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1384990937261039623/


----------



## JayMysteri0

If you ever needed one instance with the 3 assholes / TF guys

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1385242469537927170/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Today in the Supreme Court, call me surprised

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1385317618664583172/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Today in the Supreme Court, call me surprised
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1385317618664583172/



The dissent is worth a read. The majority opinion is piles and piles of BS legalese. I read it, but I don’t recommend it unless you have something soft and squishy nearby instead of anything hard and/or breakable. Because you will want to throw things. The feats of twisted logic are truly epic, all to justify locking up a 15-year old for life, without possibility of parole, despite the fact that the judge made no indication that the sentence met the standards that prior cases demanded for such a harsh penalty.

PACK
THE
F
COURT


----------



## lizkat

My nomination for TF guy du jour is Josh Hawley, the only US Senator to cast a "no" vote on the anti-hate-crimes bill passed 94-1 today.  The legislation is meant to improve federal tracking of hate crimes.









						Anti-hate-crimes bill spurred by attacks on Asian Americans passes Senate overwhelmingly
					

The Senate Thursday passed a bill meant to improve the tracking of federal hate crimes in the wake of a series of high profile attacks against Asian...




					www.marketwatch.com
				






> The Senate on Thursday passed a bill meant to improve the tracking of federal hate crimes in the wake of a series of high-profile attacks against Asian Americans related to the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> The vote, 94 to 1, came after a few days of haggling between Democrats and Republican over amendments and clears the way for action by the House, where a bill has yet to be brought up.
> 
> The Senate bill, sponsored by Hawaii Democrat Sen. Mazie Hirono, would require the Department of Justice to quickly designate a person to track and speed up the review of federal hate-crime reports and their prosecution. It would also allow the attorney general to give grants to state and local law enforcement  for better tracking of such crimes.


----------



## DT

From a year ago today ...


----------



## JayMysteri0

DT said:


> From a year ago today ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4700



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1385602334483488768/

Another blast from the past...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1253474772702429189/

It's Sarah Cooper day!


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> It's Sarah Cooper day!



I must admit that part of my relief at Trump's exit is the return to  oblivion of Sarah Cooper.


----------



## JayMysteri0

The tears!  How long before PRSI adds to the salt filled bucket of tears.



> I love Disney World, but wokeness is ruining the experience | Commentary
> 
> 
> Jonathan VanBoskerck, a loyal Disney fan, writes that he is increasingly disillusioned with the parks because of changes he says are driven by wokeness, changes thats destroy the illusion and immersive experience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.orlandosentinel.com





> My family and I have been loyal Disney customers for decades. We vacation at Disney World every year. We take a Disney cruise every year or two. Consequently, we spend way too much money in Orlando.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am strongly rethinking our commitment to Disney and, thus, Orlando. The more Disney moves away from the values and vision of Walt Disney, the less Disney World means to me. Disney is forgetting that guest immersion is at the core of its business model. When I stand in Galaxy’s Edge or Fantasyland, I know I am in a theme park but through immersion and my willingness to set the real world aside, something magical happens.
> 
> That spell is broken when the immersive experience is shattered by the real world. And boy, has Disney been breaking the immersion.
> 
> Recently, Disney announced that cast members are now permitted to display tattoos, wear inclusive uniforms and display inclusive haircuts. Disney did all of this in the name of allowing cast members to express themselves.
> 
> The problem is, I’m not traveling across the country and paying thousands of dollars to watch someone I do not know express themselves. I am there for the immersion and the fantasy, not the reality of a stranger’s self-expression. I do not begrudge these people their individuality and I wish them well in their personal lives, but I do not get to express my individuality at my place of business.
> 
> What’s next, is Disney going to end the rule barring on stage cellphone use by cast members as an infringement on self-expression.
> 
> More broadly, like many corporations, Disney has been politicizing its business. Full disclosure: I am a Christian and a conservative Republican, so the people who run Disney and I do not see eye to eye.
> 
> Regardless, corporations have always made politically motivated decisions. Usually, it is due to the desire to make a profit, but sometimes it is due to the values of the people in the corporation. Walt Disney used his corporation to express his patriotism during World War II and his pro-capitalism beliefs afterward. The difference today is that the people who run Disney use social media to scream to the whole world that a decision has been made for political reasons.
> 
> Disney is in the process of taking the woke scalpel to the Jungle Cruise. Trader Sam is out because he might offend certain people. Every grown-up in the room realizes that Trader Sam is not a representation of reality and is meant as a funny and silly caricature. It is no more based in racism than every Disney caricature of an out-of-touch white American dad.
> 
> The next time I ride Jungle Cruise I will not be thinking about the gloriously entertaining puns of the skippers, I will be thinking about Disney’s political agenda. That’s a mood killer.
> 
> Disney proclaims that Splash Mountain must change because of its association with “Song of the South.” Disney owns Splash Mountain so it can do what it wants. But if Disney screams at the top of its corporate voice, which is pretty loud, that it is changing it to appease a certain political point of view, now every time I look at the ride I am thinking about politics.
> 
> The same with Pirates of the Caribbean. Disney has made significant changes to Pirates of the Caribbean over the years. Whether Disney caved to political pressure or really thought the alterations were necessary is irrelevant.
> 
> Pirates used to be one of my favorite attractions. My family would always ride it first on our first day at the Magic Kingdom. Now, we do not even ride it every trip. When my family rides Pirates now, each of the changed scenes takes us out of the illusion because they remind us of reality and the politics that forced the changes.
> 
> Disney World is going to lose us as customers if it continues down this path. I do not want to have Disney World taken away from us because Disney cares more about politics than happy guests.
> 
> This should matter to the people of Orlando because, if Disney drives away customers like me, Orlando loses money. I can take my tourist dollars elsewhere. I would rather keep spending them in Orlando but people like me feel more and more excluded by Disney’s decisions.
> The parks are less fun because immersion and thus the joy is taking a back seat to politics.
> 
> Disney, please return to the values and vision of Walt. The customer experience should be the core of your business model. Immersion should not be sacrificed on the altar of political correctness and appeasing the Twitter mob.
> 
> _Jonathan VanBoskerck lives in North Las Vegas, Nevada._




https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1385636346086240265/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1385622174124462080/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1385606773025902592/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1385577749037858818/



No.  Whatever is.  No.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1385577749037858818/
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Whatever is.  No.



Skynet becomes sentient in 5...4...3...


----------



## SuperMatt

TF Guy gets called out in style by Mondaire Jones:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1385602593259466752/


----------



## JayMysteri0

An educational institutional earns their place in These FUCKIN' guys, for being so fucking tasteless, and devaluing Black lives








> Bones of Black children killed in police bombing used in Ivy League anthropology course
> 
> 
> Remains of those killed in 1985 Move bombing in Philadelphia serve as ‘case study’ in Princeton-backed course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com





> The institutions have held on to the heavily burned fragments, and since 2019 have been deploying them for teaching purposes *without *the permission of the deceased’s living parents.




For Fuck sakes!!  Really?!!      



> It transpires that a Penn anthropologist, Alan Mann, acquired the remains after he was asked in the immediate aftermath of the bombing to provide specialist advice to the Philadelphia medical examiner in an attempt to identify the fragments. Mann kept possession of the bones, and in 2001 took them with him when he transferred to Princeton.




Just "took them with him".


----------



## Alli

That's one of the most horrible things I've ever heard. That's a Mengela award.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> An educational institutional earns their place in These FUCKIN' guys, for being so fucking tasteless, and devaluing Black lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Fuck sakes!!  Really?!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just "took them with him".



*WOW.*


Alli said:


> That's one of the most horrible things I've ever heard. That's a Mengela award.



Yup, Mengele popped into my mind too....


----------



## Clix Pix

Sickening.......


----------



## thekev

JayMysteri0 said:


> An educational institutional earns their place in These FUCKIN' guys, for being so fucking tasteless, and devaluing Black lives




The laws in this area could really use an update. Next of kin arrange burial services and stuff, but they don't tend to have legal ownership of the remains. Because of this, they really need stronger protections.


----------



## JayMysteri0

thekev said:


> The laws in this area could really use an update. Next of kin arrange burial services and stuff, but they don't tend to have legal ownership of the remains. Because of this, they really need stronger protections.



I think where my outrage comes from is that if it were a White family hit by this tragedy, this would NOT even be considered a thing.

Like finding out the remains of the 25 children from Waco are the property of some college for their own academic use.

There's a history of this behavior from the likes of Henrietta Lacks to Tuskegee experiments.  Where aren't even counting the experiments done on skulls of African Americans to prove that dumb ass belief that intelligence could be measured by skull size of Black men to White men.


----------



## thekev

JayMysteri0 said:


> I think where my outrage comes from is that if it were a White family hit by this tragedy, this would NOT even be considered a thing.






JayMysteri0 said:


> Like finding out the remains of the 25 children from Waco are the property of some college for their own academic use.




Yeah, I thought about this when I responded. White families, even if they're poor, are likely to have political capital. They can at the very least pressure their congressional representatives. Surviving relatives in these cases may not have that. They're dependent on the minimum legal protections. That's why I was suggesting that such laws need to be revisited. Native Americans have seemingly encountered similar issues. They're probably the canonical example here.









						Native American Graves Protection and Repatriation Act (U.S. National Park Service)
					






					www.nps.gov


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1386490128793800711/


----------



## User.45

thekev said:


> The laws in this area could really use an update. Next of kin arrange burial services and stuff, but they don't tend to have legal ownership of the remains. Because of this, they really need stronger protections.



He'd not get approval from an institutional review board if he wanted to publish anything using these remains. It's also the sort of shit that basic human subjects research courses cover that I thus far had to do 5 times in the past 10 years.


----------



## thekev

P_X said:


> He'd not get approval from an institutional review board if he wanted to publish anything using these remains. It's also the sort of shit that basic human subjects research courses cover that I thus far had to do 5 times in the past 10 years.




That is a good point. My thoughts were that the laws should have prevented them from being dispensed to a research facility, as opposed to being turned over to next of kin.




JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1386490128793800711/




I guess Harris' staff members are still searching for the last horcrux.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> I think where my outrage comes from is that if it were a White family hit by this tragedy, this would NOT even be considered a thing.
> 
> Like finding out the remains of the 25 children from Waco are the property of some college for their own academic use.
> 
> There's a history of this behavior from the likes of Henrietta Lacks to Tuskegee experiments.  Where aren't even counting the experiments done on skulls of African Americans to prove that dumb ass belief that intelligence could be measured by skull size of Black men to White men.



Let's add that HeLa is an involuntary hero of biomedical research. The REAL problems of the present emerge from the fact that her genome is public, which means that a significant part of her relative's genomes is public domain. Something THEY have never consented for and cannot opt out of. 

Even though we have a genetic non-discrimination act, genomes at today's tech cannot be de-identified. I've eavesdropped on two top geneticists chatting about future issues of their field, and they've said there's already a great interest to re-ID people from public genomics databases and capitalize on the individual level information extracted.


----------



## User.45

thekev said:


> That is a good point. My thoughts were that the laws should have prevented them from being dispensed to a research facility, as opposed to being turned over to next of kin.



Absolutely! This should be illegal. My point is that it's insanely unethical to a level it should prevent any sort of publication of data acquired using the remains.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Oh FFS this FUCKIN' guy

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1386710034197921793/


----------



## JayMysteri0

THIS MUTHA FUCKA went out of his way to earn his spot here
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1386555158499373056/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Rand Paul Claims Democrats Created Jim Crow and Are Responsible for Beating John Lewis. Rand Paul Is an Idiot
					

If a single boat shoe, a lemon rind and Rand Paul were on a sinking boat and you could only save one thing, tell me why it’s the boat shoe.




					www.theroot.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

It's Rand Paul it's a given he earns a spot here in a new week.

Trotting out that PRSI level B.S. of Democrats were racist once too, is just uncreative slop I've come to expect.

The John Lewis thing, that's just showing what dishonest faux intellectual shit he is.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> It's Rand Paul it's a given he earns a spot here in a new week.
> 
> Trotting out that PRSI level B.S. of Democrats were racist once too, is just uncreative slop I've come to expect.
> 
> The John Lewis thing, that's just showing what dishonest faux intellectual shit he is.




Its like a reverse statute of limitations. Anything his party has done in the last 60 years should be ignored.  Only focus on what happened before that.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Its like a reverse statute of limitations. Anything his party has done in the last 60 years should be ignored.  Only focus on what happened before that.



Rand's not the complex.

Anything by himself & his party should be ignored, and all others must be focused on intensely.


----------



## Renzatic

You know, today I found out there actually is a fine line that you can cross to make the hardcore crazies turn against you.

...they still accuse you of being Antifa, of course, but you can only push fascism veiled with Americana so far, it seems.


----------



## thekev

JayMysteri0 said:


> It's Rand Paul it's a given he earns a spot here in a new week.
> 
> *Trotting out that PRSI level B.S. of Democrats were racist once too, is just uncreative slop I've come to expect.*
> 
> The John Lewis thing, that's just showing what dishonest faux intellectual shit he is.




That line, while true, is also extremely funny. Paul is definitely disingenuous and largely ignores the actions taken by Republicans following Jim Crow which eventually led to a loss of support among Black communities.



Renzatic said:


> You know, today I found out there actually is a fine line that you can cross to make the hardcore crazies turn against you.
> 
> ...they still accuse you of being Antifa, of course, but you can only push fascism veiled with Americana so far, it seems.




Did you make another "right people" post on facebook or something?


----------



## Renzatic

thekev said:


> Did you make another "right people" post on facebook or something?




I went all out, talking about how citizenship shouldn't be given upon birth, but earned, and then only if you continually respect the law, go to church, vote the right way, and keep a job.

Unfortunately, it was deleted.


----------



## thekev

Renzatic said:


> I went all out, talking about how citizenship shouldn't be given upon birth, but earned, and then only if you continually respect the law, go to church, vote the right way, and keep a job.
> 
> Unfortunately, it was deleted.




You might need to read your audience a bit better there. I don't have the patience to troll really convincingly myself. I get bored with it too quickly. You probably made it much further than I would have. Maybe split the difference and see if you can find the indignance threshold.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1387044350987624459/

Another post said it Ingraham was confusing 'Bass' in Sellers voice as an accent.  Which explains why she didn't recognize it, Laura isn't used ot and/or like hearing 'Bass' in a Black person's voice.

It's threatening, and if there aren't police around-


----------



## JayMysteri0

The NY Post decided to tell it's fellow Murdoch property, "hold my beer", with their entry into TF Guy

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1387160744962179080/

Why did the NY Post reporter resign?



> https://www.cnn.com/2021/04/27/poli...-check-kamala-harris-book-migrants/index.html





> Washington (CNN)The New York Post temporarily deleted, and then edited and republished, a debunked article that falsely claimed that copies of Vice President Kamala Harris' book were being included in "welcome kits" given to migrant children at a shelter in Long Beach, California.
> 
> The reporter who wrote the article, Laura Italiano, tweeted late Tuesday afternoon that she had resigned from the newspaper. Italiano tweeted: "The Kamala Harris story -- an incorrect story I was ordered to write and which I failed to push back hard enough against -- was my breaking point."
> 
> The Post newsroom referred questions about Italiano to a public relations representative, who did not immediately respond to a request for a response to Italiano's accusation that she had been "ordered" to write the article.
> 
> The Post's major revisions to the article earlier on Tuesday came after the inaccuracies had already spread widely in conservative circles -- and prompted baseless accusations that Harris, whom President Joe Biden has assigned to lead the effort to stem the flow of migrants to the southern border, was personally profiting from the immigration situation.
> 
> The Post's Tuesday changes to the article, which was originally published on Friday, followed a Washington Post fact check in which a Long Beach spokesman explained that a community member had donated a single copy of the Harris children's book, "Superheroes Are Everywhere," as part of a book drive -- and that the book would not be handed out in a welcome kits.
> 
> The spokesman, Kevin Lee, told the Washington Post and later CNN that neither the federal government nor the city government had purchased copies of the Harris book. Lee told CNN in an email that books will be made available at the shelter in an informal library, not pre-selected for each child's welcome package



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1387200603189821441/

Which brings up an interesting observation, that a former president was very fond of citing
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1387192651586416641/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1387129371669024778/

TF @SSH0L3!!!


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1387129371669024778/
> 
> TF @SSH0L3!!!



Isn’t hunting elephants illegal?


----------



## Pumbaa

SuperMatt said:


> Isn’t hunting elephants illegal?



In the Senate? Or in Africa?


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> The NY Post decided to tell it's fellow Murdoch property, "hold my beer", with their entry into TF Guy
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1387160744962179080/
> 
> Why did the NY Post reporter resign?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1387200603189821441/
> 
> Which brings up an interesting observation, that a former president was very fond of citing
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1387192651586416641/



Honestly, who reads the NY Post? It's such a low quality "MSM-R" tabloid. 



JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1387129371669024778/
> 
> TF @SSH0L3!!!



I consider elephants sacred animals who share a lot with us humans... This is like killing a person and cutting off their ear.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Always know who you are trying to come for...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1387394279560159234/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Always know who you are trying to come for...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1387394279560159234/



Cruz is smart about twitter bites, but I find it unusual that he's elevating Trevor Noah in exchange. 
Also, the new census data could cause MAJOR MAJOR headaches for battleground states like NM, AZ, or GA and if the trend is strong enough, even for TX.


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> Cruz is smart about twitter bites, but I find it unusual that he's elevating Trevor Noah in exchange.
> Also, the new census data could cause MAJOR MAJOR headaches for battleground states like NM, AZ, or GA and if the trend is strong enough, even for TX.



If you read the tweets in the thread, it's got comments like people are moving to TX, to vote Cruz out & such


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> If you read the tweets in the thread, it's got comments like people are moving to TX, to vote Cruz out & such



The Great Replacement Theory proven! Close the borders pronto!


----------



## JayMysteri0

Pumbaa said:


> The Great Replacement Theory proved! Close the borders pronto!



Well remember, there's a contingent that want Texas to secede.

So keep those d@mn Muricans out, would probably be part of that plan.

Until the next big snow storm, or flood, or


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I think new to this page.  









						White House blasts Joe Rogan for discouraging vaccination on his podcast
					

“If you want to only worry about yourself and not society, then that’s OK,” said Dr. Anthony Fauci.




					www.politico.com
				




I stopped listening to Joe a few months before he moved to Spotify exclusive because he was spewing out way to many right wing talking points with just as much ignorance as Fox News but tried to somehow cover his ass with “I’m just a comedian so you probably not listen to me”.  Trump is the king of people you shouldn’t listen to or take seriously, yet a frightening number of people do. So “I’m just a….” Is no longer valid and unfortunately a lot of people respect and listen to “I’m just a comedian” Joe Rogan.  I don’t care if Joe doesn’t want the responsibility.  He has it and his $100 million contract with Spotify should come with some responsibility.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1387434692656369669/

Because I just wanted to see this again


----------



## JayMysteri0

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I think new to this page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House blasts Joe Rogan for discouraging vaccination on his podcast
> 
> 
> “If you want to only worry about yourself and not society, then that’s OK,” said Dr. Anthony Fauci.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped listening to Joe a few months before he moved to Spotify exclusive because he was spewing out way to many right wing talking points with just as much ignorance as Fox News but tried to somehow cover his ass with “I’m just a comedian so you probably not listen to me”.  Trump is the king of people you shouldn’t listen to or take seriously, yet a frightening number of people do. So “I’m just a….” Is no longer valid and unfortunately a lot of people respect and listen to “I’m just a comedian” Joe Rogan.  I don’t care if Joe doesn’t want the responsibility.  He has it and his $100 million contract with Spotify should come with some responsibility.



Rogan's been playing from this book far longer, that extremists have just begun glomming onto.



> How Extremists Weaponize Irony To Spread Hate
> 
> 
> Some extremists weaponize irony and absurdity as a method for recruiting new members and avoiding criticism. Such tactics can mask the danger that extremists pose, experts say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org





> On a recent episode of his livestreamed show, the 22-year-old extremist Nick Fuentes repeated a formula that has won him a following with some of the youngest members of the far right. He went on an extended, violent and misogynistic rant, only to turn to the camera and add with a smirk, "Just joking!"
> 
> In this case, from the April 22 edition of Fuentes' show, _America First_, a viewer wrote in to ask Fuentes for advice on how to "punish" his wife for "getting out of line."
> 
> Fuentes responded, "Why don't you smack her across the face?"
> 
> The rant continued for minutes.
> 
> "Why don't you give her a vicious and forceful backhanded slap with your knuckles right across her face — disrespectfully — and make it hurt?" Fuentes went on. At one point, he pantomimed punching a woman in the face.
> 
> He then added, "No, I'm kidding, of course. Just kidding. Just a joke."
> 
> Fuentes was following a playbook popular among domestic extremists: using irony and claims of "just joking" to spread their message, while deflecting criticism.




Rogan isn't extreme, but he does deflect his shit so he doesn't have to take account for it.

How anyone wasn't pissed off when he didn't get his way with Bernie & went right back to supporting 45 I will never know.


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I think new to this page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White House blasts Joe Rogan for discouraging vaccination on his podcast
> 
> 
> “If you want to only worry about yourself and not society, then that’s OK,” said Dr. Anthony Fauci.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped listening to Joe a few months before he moved to Spotify exclusive because he was spewing out way to many right wing talking points with just as much ignorance as Fox News but tried to somehow cover his ass with “I’m just a comedian so you probably not listen to me”.  Trump is the king of people you shouldn’t listen to or take seriously, yet a frightening number of people do. So “I’m just a….” Is no longer valid and unfortunately a lot of people respect and listen to “I’m just a comedian” Joe Rogan.  I don’t care if Joe doesn’t want the responsibility.  He has it and his $100 million contract with Spotify should come with some responsibility.



Can you explain why would anybody listen to Rogan in the first place? Never listened to his show, but he sounds like a moron who doesn't really deserve a lot of attention....Although that's true for radio in general.


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> Can you explain why would anybody listen to Rogan in the first place? Never listened to his show, but he sounds like a moron who doesn't really deserve a lot of attention....Although that's true for radio in general.



He's very big with the "Bros".  _Never to be confused with the African American version which now gets fully said out loud, "My brother ______".  Or the Hawaiian / Surfer / Stoner / Jay variation of "Brah".  More closely to the "I can't F'N believe you variation" of "Bruh!"_

A friend of mine who's a great guy listens to him devoutly.  Loves the conversations

He's the classic White American guy and Joe's schtick works for him.  It's just jokes, people take things to seriously, blah blah blah


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> He's very big with the "Bros".  _Never to be confused with the African American version which now gets fully said out loud, "My brother ______".  Or the Hawaiian / Surfer / Stoner / Jay variation of "Brah".  More closely to the "I can't F'N believe you variation" of "Bruh!"_
> 
> A friend of mine who's a great guy listens to him devoutly.  Loves the conversations
> 
> He's the classic White American guy and Joe's schtick works for him.  It's just jokes, people take things to seriously, blah blah blah



In general, the average American is the worst listener in real-life conversations I've met, yet  the same people can pay so much attention to monologs when they are dressed up as "comedy".There's so much missed opportunity having actual meaningful conversations with real people rather than listening to some bloated ego dude with suggestive questions.  I'll never understand this.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

P_X said:


> Can you explain why would anybody listen to Rogan in the first place? Never listened to his show, but he sounds like a moron who doesn't really deserve a lot of attention....Although that's true for radio in general.




He generally had interesting and/or educated people on and I liked his long casual conversation format. Guests don’t have to slam in their talking points or try to get in sound bytes in 10 minutes. I don’t even mind when he has people on who I disagree with like Alex Jones or Ben Shapiro. With the long conversation format I can get a better idea what they are really about, and like OG Nazis, they aren’t literal monsters which is the most unsettling part for most people. You get an idea of their methods and appeal to some.

Aside from Joe spewing right wing lunacy including thinking at worst Trump was just an inept clown who he actually found quite literally funny at times, it also got on my nerves that he takes every opportunity to try to connect any topic to MMA fighting and then he’ll monologue on that endlessly. In general I’m not into the “bro” stuff he often goes into.


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> He generally had interesting and/or educated people on and I liked his long casual conversation format. Guests don’t have to slam in their talking points or try to get in sound bytes in 10 minutes. I don’t even mind when he has people on who I disagree with like Alex Jones or Ben Shapiro. With the long conversation format I can get a better idea what they are really about, and like OG Nazis, they aren’t literal monsters which is the most unsettling part for most people. You get an idea of their methods and appeal to some.
> 
> Aside from Joe spewing right wing lunacy including thinking at worst Trump was just an inept clown who he actually found quite literally funny at times, it also got on my nerves that he takes every opportunity to try to connect any topic to MMA fighting and then he’ll monologue on that endlessly. In general I’m not into the “bro” stuff he often goes into.



So is he a martial artist?


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> So is he a martial artist?



He's a commentator for the UFC, he's pretty much their 2nd brand ambassador after Dana White.

He supposedly does have a martial arts background, which lends to his credibility and passion for it.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

P_X said:


> So is he a martial artist?




Yeah, he's been doing that stuff since he was in high school I believe and I think he's in his 50's now.

He likes to put comedian at the top of his resume, but at this point I think in public opinion it's one of the least things he's known for.


----------



## Alli

Can we get a special TFG for the return to the news of one Rudy Giuliani? I can’t wait to see where this goes.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Sleepy Ted woke up from his long nap hanging with the president, to be TF Guy again

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1387844136707973122/


----------



## Joe

P_X said:


> Honestly, who reads the NY Post? It's such a low quality "MSM-R" tabloid.




MSM-R 

LOL


----------



## JayMysteri0

Like TF Guy should be anywhere near gov't again

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1387991607379648512/



> How the Case for Voter Fraud Was Tested — and Utterly Failed
> 
> 
> From a new Supreme Court ruling to a census question about citizenship, the campaign against illegal registration is thriving. But when the top proponent was challenged in a Kansas courtroom to prove that such fraud is rampant, the claims went up in smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.propublica.org





> In the end, the decision seemed inevitable. After a seven-day trial in Kansas City federal court in March, in which Kansas Secretary of State Kris Kobach needed to be tutored on basic trial procedure by the judge and was found in contempt for his “willful failure” to obey a ruling, even he knew his chances were slim. Kobach told The Kansas City Star at the time that he expected the judge would rule against him (though he expressed optimism in his chances on appeal).
> 
> Sure enough, yesterday federal Judge Julie Robinson overturned the law that Kobach was defending as lead counsel for the state, dealing him an unalloyed defeat. The statute, championed by Kobach and signed into law in 2013, required Kansans to present proof of citizenship in order to register to vote. The American Civil Liberties Union sued, contending that the law violated the National Voter Registration Act (AKA the “motor voter” law), which was designed to make it easy to register.
> 
> The trial had a significance that extends far beyond the Jayhawk state. One of the fundamental questions in the debate over alleged voter fraud — whether a substantial number of non-citizens are in fact registering to vote — was one of two issues to be determined in the Kansas proceedings. (The second was whether there was a less burdensome solution than what Kansas had adopted.) That made the trial a telling opportunity to remove the voter fraud claims from the charged, and largely proof-free, realms of political campaigns and cable news shoutfests and examine them under the exacting strictures of the rules of evidence.
> 
> That’s precisely what occurred and according to Robinson, an appointee of George W. Bush, the proof that voter fraud is widespread was utterly lacking. As the judge put it, “the court finds no credible evidence that a substantial number of noncitizens registered to vote” even under the previous law, which Kobach had claimed was weak.




This mutha fucka sucked at the job the first time so bad, he got a job with the 45 administration.  Now that that shit show is over, he wants to go back.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Joe Rogan Admits He's A 'F**king Moron' For Offering Selfish Vaccine Advice
					

"I’m not a respected source of information, even for me," the podcast host said as he tried to explain his wrongheaded comments about the COVID-19 shot.




					www.huffpost.com
				




It’s like a damn Onion article. “I’m not a respected source of information” says man with $100 million broadcasting contract.


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Joe Rogan Admits He's A 'F**king Moron' For Offering Selfish Vaccine Advice
> 
> 
> "I’m not a respected source of information, even for me," the podcast host said as he tried to explain his wrongheaded comments about the COVID-19 shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s like a damn Onion article. “I’m not a respected source of information” says man with $100 million broadcasting contract.



Since neither Rogan or Carlson are actual news, why can't we get them off the air.


----------



## User.45

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Joe Rogan Admits He's A 'F**king Moron' For Offering Selfish Vaccine Advice
> 
> 
> "I’m not a respected source of information, even for me," the podcast host said as he tried to explain his wrongheaded comments about the COVID-19 shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s like a damn Onion article. “I’m not a respected source of information” says man with $100 million broadcasting contract.





Alli said:


> Since neither Rogan or Carlson are actual news, why can't we get them off the air.



What I read is he actually just doubled down on his opinion. He just uses the *I'm a moron* thing as a disclaimer.
That said, I don't understand why people would want to listen to a moron.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Alli said:


> Since neither Rogan or Carlson are actual news, why can't we get them off the air.




I think Rogan thinks way too highly of the comedian aspect of his career and personality.  He'll have respected scientists, economists, and special forces on his show and then thinks his listeners should hear it as nothing more than a morning zoo crew radio show.  

Personally I think he's potentially more dangerous than Trump, Trumpy politicians, or Fox News because he has the air of a respected cool guy.  So low information cynics may not trust politicians or stuffed corporate suits but will trust Rogan.  If Rogan says/thinks it then it must be true.


----------



## lizkat

Ya know all those Dems who supposedly voted from the grave?    Ya?  No?   Well...  a Republican guy has stepped forward to face consequences for having cast his dead mother's vote for Trump.  Yeah.   In Delaware County, Pennsylvania.









						A Delaware County man admitted he cast an illegal ballot for ex-President Trump and gets sentenced to probation
					

Bruce Bartman said he made "a stupid mistake" after listening to too much propaganda last year.




					www.inquirer.com
				






> A Delaware County man was sentenced to five years of probation Friday after admitting he cast an illegal ballot last fall for former President Donald Trump in his dead mother’s name.
> 
> Bruce Bartman, 70, apologized to County Judge Richard Cappelli during a hearing in Media, saying he took full responsibility for his actions.
> 
> “I was isolated last year in lockdown,” Bartman said. “I listened to too much propaganda and made a stupid mistake.”






> Bartman, who lives in Marple Township, entered a guilty plea Friday to two counts of perjury and one count of unlawful voting. In addition to his probation, he is unable to vote in an election for four years, and is no longer eligible to serve on a jury.
> 
> Cappelli, in imposing the sentence, said the case is serious and “goes to the heart of our democracy,” but he commended Bartman for acknowledging his crimes.






> Bartman was one of three Pennsylvania men accused of committing voter fraud by casting illegal ballots for former President Donald Trump during the presidential election. The two others — Ralph Thurman of Chester County and Richard Lynn of Luzerne County — have their criminal cases pending.




So the PA legislature has been considering at least 14 more restrictive voting laws because of the threat that Democrats might win if they all can manage to turn out and vote again in the future as so many did in 2020...  and as the GOP insists so many Democrats did by subverting existing law.  Hmm.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> Ya know all those Dems who supposedly voted from the grave?    Ya?  No?   Well...  a Republican guy has stepped forward to face consequences for having cast his dead mother's vote for Trump.  Yeah.   In Delaware County, Pennsylvania.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Delaware County man admitted he cast an illegal ballot for ex-President Trump and gets sentenced to probation
> 
> 
> Bruce Bartman said he made "a stupid mistake" after listening to too much propaganda last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.inquirer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the PA legislature has been considering at least 14 more restrictive voting laws because of the threat that Democrats might win if they all can manage to turn out and vote again in the future as so many did in 2020...  and as the GOP insists so many Democrats did by subverting existing law.  Hmm.




AFAIK all the handful of actual voter fraud incidents discovered in the 2020 election were done by Republicans.  

At this point you can safely assume anything the Republicans are just accusing Democrats of doing are in fact being done by Republicans including wealth redistribution except they are redistributing it to the top.


----------



## Pumbaa

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> AFAIK all the handful of actual voter fraud incidents discovered in the 2020 election were done by Republicans.
> 
> At this point you can safely assume anything the Republicans are just accusing Democrats of doing are in fact being done by Republicans including wealth redistribution except they are redistributing it to the top.



True.

Gaslight. Obstruct. Project.

But no no no. The reason only Republicans get caught voter frauding is that The Deep State protects the Democrats. Anyone trying to prosecute a Democrat will immediately be taken care of by BLM, Auntie Fa, and/or Jewish Space Lasers and then replaced by a vaccinated clone.


----------



## JayMysteri0

What muscomitch finally decides to do with his time in congress

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1388236904093601799/

Priorities!


----------



## JayMysteri0

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Joe Rogan Admits He's A 'F**king Moron' For Offering Selfish Vaccine Advice
> 
> 
> "I’m not a respected source of information, even for me," the podcast host said as he tried to explain his wrongheaded comments about the COVID-19 shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s like a damn Onion article. “I’m not a respected source of information” says man with $100 million broadcasting contract.



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1388178573354278912/


----------



## SuperMatt

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1388362487272296451/

I wasn’t aware that other states needed a constitutional amendment to be added. Lovely that Manchin used findings from Edwin f-ing Meese as his justification. As somebody who has no representation in Congress, seriously... he is truly TF Guy.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1388362487272296451/
> 
> I wasn’t aware that other states needed a constitutional amendment to be added. Lovely that Manchin used findings from Edwin f-ing Meese as his justification. As somebody who has no representation in Congress, seriously... he is truly TF Guy.




I don't understand why Democrats don't have a permanent weekly spot on their calendar to censure this guy.

MONDAY

9:30 Infrastructure and housing development committee

10:30 Covid-19 update

11:00 Censure Joe Manchin

11:30 Fundraising lunch


----------



## SuperMatt

For those who don’t remember Edwin Meese, here’s a small taste:



> _*U.S News & World Report*_: You criticize the Miranda ruling, which gives suspects the right to have a lawyer present before police questioning. Shouldn't people, who may be innocent, have such protection?
> *Meese*: Suspects who are innocent of a crime should. But the thing is, you don't have many suspects who are innocent of a crime. That's contradictory. If a person is innocent of a crime, then he is not a suspect.




It gets worse. Again, Manchin loses all credibility by invoking Meese.









						Edwin Meese - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## SuperMatt

More cops behaving badly:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1388206134738182148/


----------



## DT

Hahaha, "Oh, I'm more than just angry about it ...!"


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> Hahaha, "Oh, I'm more than just angry about it ...!"



That was one discreet flag


----------



## DT

P_X said:


> That was one discreet flag




I know, right?  I was expecting maybe something hanging the window, or maybe a Drumph sticker, not a giant pole and hat flag, hahaha, what a raging fuckwit.


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> I know, right?  I was expecting maybe something hanging the window, or maybe a Drumph sticker, not a giant pole and hat flag, hahaha, what a raging fuckwit.



I love the way she handled it. You can continue believing in whatever you have to, but I cannot pay you for your services
I mentioned somewhere else, I had a greyhound trip in the early 2000s from Tampa FL to Shrevport LA. All those confederate flags flying were more than off putting.


----------



## SuperMatt

TFG can also mean TF Granny...









						Villager arrested in alleged Whopper-throwing racial tirade
					

A 77-year-old Villager was arrested in an alleged racial tirade after throwing her Whopper sandwich at a Burger King employee.




					www.villages-news.com
				




So much for “The Villages” being a paradise.


----------



## JayMysteri0

After a break, I'm back & bringing THIS FUCKINGEST GUY yet!!!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1390050411600613377/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1390051365209219079/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Your bonus bat shit crazy from a regular TF gal

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1390128696720171008/


----------



## JayMysteri0

An example of what the term "showing your ass " can mean, from THIS FUCKING guy.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1389993635861590023/

Followed by making it worse, by NOT shutting up

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1389995672233938945/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1389999550207717379/

Yes, after showing yourself, OTHERS need to do better when talking to one another.  How noble of you, to be willing to start with yourself.   

Because EVERYONE *still* uses a term like that.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> An example of what the term "showing your ass " can mean, from THIS FUCKING guy.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1389993635861590023/
> 
> Followed by making it worse, by NOT shutting up
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1389995672233938945/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1389999550207717379/
> 
> Yes, after showing yourself, OTHERS need to do better when talking to one another.  How noble of you, to be willing to start with yourself.
> 
> Because EVERYONE *still* uses a term like that.



What does buckwheat mean, BTW? (serious question)


----------



## JayMysteri0

P_X said:


> What does buckwheat mean, BTW? (serious question)



The common understanding, which is why people give someone who uses the phrase, the "WTF?" look is...

The reference to a character from the Little Rascals, a series in the 30s & 40s.  When people get called out for trying to roll with the caricature ( it's so dated, it's assumed you KNOW what the F you are saying ) they get stupid and talk about plants or recently created definitions that make even less sense in context.

The reason it came back in knowledge to many was that Eddie Murphy also did a 'variation' of the character for SNL during his time.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> The common understanding, which is why people give someone who uses the phrase, the "WTF?" look is...
> 
> The reference to a character from the Little Rascals, a series in the 30s & 40s.  When people get called out for trying to roll with the caricature ( it's so dated, it's assumed you KNOW what the F you are saying ) they get stupid are talk about plants or recently created definitions that make even less sense in context.
> 
> The reason it came back in knowledge to many was that Eddie Murphy also did a 'variation' of the character for SNL during his time.



Thanks! This I would have had trouble figuring out.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Like we needed anymore proof this was a collective of TF guys under THAT Fucking guy

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1390789833203671042/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1391064744833032193/


----------



## JayMysteri0

This F'n woman has no clue how shit is supposed to work or even cares


----------



## JayMysteri0

BOOM!!!    
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1391770009924358150/

When Campbell's clowns your ass!


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> BOOM!!!
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1391770009924358150/
> 
> When Campbell's clowns your ass!



I remember that one. Been a favorite for a while.


----------



## SuperMatt

You just knew TFG would make another appearance. He’s a regular:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1392126964044025864/


----------



## JayMysteri0

FFS!  This snuck up on me, as I sit on a 1/4 tank of gas, here in the southeast.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1392253267732836365/


> Panic Drives Gas Shortages After Colonial Pipeline Ransomware Attack
> 
> 
> Energy Department officials, state governors and local gas station attendants across the Southeast are pleading with motorists to stop hoarding gas as Colonial Pipeline works to restore operations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org



We truly are a short term thinking shitty selfish group.


----------



## Clix Pix

JayMysteri0 said:


> FFS!  This snuck up on me, as I sit on a 1/4 tank of gas, here in the southeast.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1392253267732836365/
> 
> We truly are a short term thinking shitty selfish group.




These are the same folks who, early in the pandemic, were busily grabbing all the hand sanitizer, disinfectant wipes and sprays, toilet paper, Kleenex, paper towels and whatever else that they could get their hands on and hoarding it so that others who really needed it couldn't find any on store shelves anywhere.    Friends of mine, who were caught unaware when everything started happening, unfortunately ran completely out of toilet paper and there was none to be found in any stores in their immediate area or even in areas far-flung.   Happily, I had some extra to give them and so did someone else....   All because of greedy folks who hoarded it.    I remember some guy on MR who boasted that he had something like 96 rolls of toilet paper safely stashed away and all I could think was, "greedy, piggy hoarder!"

Luckily for me I don't do a lot of driving these days and I filled my tank about two weeks ago and since I've only gone short distances since then still have pretty much a full tank.  I should be able to manage just fine and by the time I do need to give my car another dose of fresh gas the situation will be back to normal and gas stations will be supplied with their usual amounts.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Clix Pix said:


> These are the same folks who, early in the pandemic, were busily grabbing all the hand sanitizer, disinfectant wipes and sprays, toilet paper, Kleenex, paper towels and whatever else that they could get their hands on and hoarding it so that others who really needed it couldn't find any on store shelves anywhere.    Friends of mine, who were caught unaware when everything started happening, unfortunately ran completely out of toilet paper and there was none to be found in any stores in their immediate area or even in areas far-flung.   Happily, I had some extra to give them and so did someone else....   All because of greedy folks who hoarded it.    I remember some guy on MR who boasted that he had something like 96 rolls of toilet paper safely stashed away and all I could think was, "greedy, piggy hoarder!"
> 
> Luckily for me I don't do a lot of driving these days and I filled my tank about two weeks ago and since I've only gone short distances since then still have pretty much a full tank.  I should be able to manage just fine and by the time I do need to give my car another dose of fresh gas the situation will be back to normal and gas stations will be supplied with their usual amounts.



I myself have to count on being within walking distance of a grocery store & such.

I was caught flat footed when the panic buying started.

Leaving enough in the car in case of emergencies.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Oh, and THIS gutless Fucking guy needs some charges to help him tell the truth

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1392501746174464014/


----------



## DT

The Heartwarming Tale of How a Co-Founder of Students For Trump Is Going to Prison After His Co-Founder Snitched On Him to the Feds
					

John Lambert, one of the founders of Students for Trump, is now going to prison after being convicted of fraud in a scheme in which he pretended to be a lawyer and bilked unsuspecting victims out of tens of thousands of dollars. And in a heartwarming twist, it appears that his Students for Trump...




					theslot.jezebel.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

DT said:


> The Heartwarming Tale of How a Co-Founder of Students For Trump Is Going to Prison After His Co-Founder Snitched On Him to the Feds
> 
> 
> John Lambert, one of the founders of Students for Trump, is now going to prison after being convicted of fraud in a scheme in which he pretended to be a lawyer and bilked unsuspecting victims out of tens of thousands of dollars. And in a heartwarming twist, it appears that his Students for Trump...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theslot.jezebel.com



I was just posting that overTHERE.

It's fitting that this party of 45, seems to attract so many grifters.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This really is NOT THIS F'N guy, but he is THAT Guy for being so stupid... "BF3K"?



> 'Buttfucker 3000' Does Not Fly in Zoom Court
> 
> 
> Judge Jeffrey Middleton, a rising YouTube star who hosts a live chat during Zoom court, brusquely dismissed a ding dong who showed up to an arraignment with the name “Buttfucker 3000.” Thank you, Twitter, for bringing the masterful performance to our attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gizmodo.com



Judge Jeffrey Middleton, a rising YouTube star who hosts a live chat during Zoom court, brusquely dismissed a ding dong who showed up to an arraignment with the name “Buttfucker 3000.” Thank you, Twitter, for bringing the masterful performance to our attention.

Sadly, the official video was just removed, but Gizmodo viewed it this morning and a tweet memorializing the exchange is embedded below. “Bring this fool in,” Middleton told the camera, as a person monikered “Buttfucker 3000” entered the chat.



> “Good morning sir, what’s your name?” asks Middleton.
> “Me?” replied Buttfucker 3000.
> “Yeah you, yes.”
> “Nathaniel Saxaon, sir.”
> “Your name’s not Buttfucker 3000, you yoho,” Middleton says dryly. “Logging into my court with that as your screen name. What kind of idiot logs into court like that?”




Saxaon muttered that he never typed anything like that and apologized, and Middleton put him in waiting room jail to think about what he’s done. Saxaon later pleaded guilty to possession of drug paraphernalia, a misdemeanor punishable by a maximum of 90 days of jail and a $500 fine.



> Middleton, who started his YouTube channel in April 2020, has since amassed nearly 13,000 subscribers. Other now-Middleton classics include pointing out that you shouldn’t Zoom to court from the driver’s seat of a car when you’re on trial for several traffic violations. (This video has also been removed.) Also, (not at all humorously) adjourning a hearing after learning that a defendant accused of abuse appeared in the same apartment as the plaintiff.


----------



## Clix Pix

JayMysteri0 said:


> I myself have to count on being within walking distance of a grocery store & such.
> 
> I was caught flat footed when the panic buying started.
> 
> Leaving enough in the car in case of emergencies.




I'll have to admit that after learning of the current gasoline availability crisis I decided not to run an errand or two over in another area, and decided instead that this could wait until the gas situation is resolved, and I also put off going with my camera gear to a botanical garden that, while within my local area, is still somewhat of a drive......again, that can wait for another day and when I won't need to be concerned about how much fuel my car has or how quickly and conveniently I can obtain more.  I'll just keep my car relaxing in the condo parking lot with the gasoline she's got in her so that in case I DO need to drive somewhere beyond just the mile or two to the grocery store, the library and other nearby places,  that I can do so without concern.  

Hang in there, hopefully this situation will be resolved sooner rather than later and things at our local gas stations will be back to normal shortly!


----------



## Alli

Have you seen the photos/videos of the idiots filling PLASTIC BAGS with gasoline and loading them into their cars?! WHAT THE FUCK?!

Meanwhile the whole thing is supposed to be over by tomorrow with all service restored. No problem here since there's an unaffected regional refinery here. I will top off in the morning before heading (finally!) over to see my family in FL.


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> Have you seen the photos/videos of the idiots filling PLASTIC BAGS with gasoline and loading them into their cars?! WHAT THE FUCK?!



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1392482092823502849/



Alli said:


> Meanwhile the whole thing is supposed to be over by tomorrow with all service restored. No problem here since there's an unaffected regional refinery here. I will top off in the morning before heading (finally!) over to see my family in FL.



Shouldn’t have been a problem over there either. It’s the toilet paper all over again. Except for toilet paper having far better shelf life… TF People!

Hope you have a great trip, and stay safe!


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Oh, and THIS gutless Fucking guy needs some charges to help him tell the truth
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1392501746174464014/




Yeah but he should get in line, and the line is long, and growing.   Some of these guys are dispensing with matters of truth or falsehood entirely and attempting to say who cares it was all so long ago and anyway didn't amount to anything.






Just a normal day on Capitol Hill, right.   Does this guy Clyde realize the enormity of the incursion into the Capitol while Congress was sitting in joint session to perform a required, official completion of our presidential election certification?



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/trump-riot-capitol-republicans/2021/05/12/dcc03342-b351-11eb-a980-a60af976ed44_story.html
		





> Rep. Andrew S. Clyde (R-Ga.) downplayed the events of Jan. 6 as “acts of vandalism” and suggested it was a “boldfaced lie” to call what happened that day an “insurrection.”
> 
> “Watching the TV footage of those who entered the Capitol and walked through Statuary Hall showed people in an orderly fashion staying between the stanchions and ropes, taking videos, pictures,” Clyde said. “You know, if you didn’t know the TV footage was a video from January the 6th, you would actually think it was a normal tourist visit.”




Tragically ludicrous!! Clyde and his like minded peers could trot that BS out for a hundred years and history will still call it what it was, which was an insurrection. Some things you just can't stuff back in the bottle.  Word's out. And yeah there's tape galore.  Shameful day in American history and a whole slew of shameful attempts to recast it as something else ever since.    The GOP are making a bottomless pit for themselves now...  and should stop before Australia or China phones up to tell them about their laws related to "call before you dig".


----------



## lizkat

As a followup,  there's now a video clip contrasting what Clyde was saying side by side with video footage of the insurrection

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1392572716323049474/


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> As a followup,  there's now a video clip contrasting what Clyde was saying side by side with video footage of the insurrection
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1392572716323049474/



sigh. 

It's like... Sicknick may not have died as a direct result of assault, but he did die because of a medical emergency due to the Jan 6 events. (The thrombus that killed him doesn't just develop ad hoc, it take hours and travels until it hit's the top of the basilar artery; i.e. when he collapsed at ~10PM that night). Or the 2 cop suicides that happened after the events. Blue Lives stops mattering the moment it's inconvenient.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

P_X said:


> sigh.
> 
> It's like... Sicknick may not have died as a direct result of assault, but he did die because of a medical emergency due to the Jan 6 events. (The thrombus that killed him doesn't just develop ad hoc, it take hours and travels until it hit's the top of the basilar artery; i.e. when he collapsed at ~10PM that night). Or the 2 cop suicides that happened after the events. Blue Lives stops mattering the moment it's inconvenient.




Even recently I've seen commenters on Fox say "Only 1 person was killed on Jan 6th and they were a Qanon nut not complying with police orders" as if that makes it acceptable and is the only thing that happened that entire day.

But hey, if just one illegal kills somebody in the US then we should Gestapo style deport all brown people by the millions.


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> As a followup,  there's now a video clip contrasting what Clyde was saying side by side with video footage of the insurrection
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1392572716323049474/



Meanwhile, in the real world, this summary from The Washington Post today:



> More than 2,000 criminal charges have been filed against 411 suspects, including hundreds of felonies such as assaulting officers and trespassing with a weapon.



Some notable charges:


> Allegedly attached a Confederate flag to a lacrosse stick and hit an officer with it





> NYPD retiree accused of beating an MPD officer with a flagpole





> WV State legislator who live-streamed his crimes...


----------



## lizkat

^^   Oh yeah...  "Just another day in paradise."

In the full lyrics to that Eagles song (_Learn To Be Still_) there's a line about following the wrong gods home. Man oh man.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> Meanwhile, in the real world, this summary from The Washington Post today:
> 
> 
> Some notable charges:





I still say that unless the liars and inciters go down too, even if the participants get stiff sentences, it will just inspire the true believers to kick it up a notch even further.  If you're going to get 20 years for taking selfies while vandalizing then you might as well kill a couple people in the process and maybe this time get your demands met.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I still say that unless the liars and inciters go down too, even if the participants get stiff sentences, it will just inspire the true believers to kick it up a notch even further.  If you're going to get 20 years for taking selfies while vandalizing then you might as well kill a couple people in the process and maybe this time get your demands met.




So many in that segment of Trump's base  seem not to think they do (or must) operate in the same planes of reality as the rest of the world.  They really do seem cult-like.   How did we get here in this century?    I guess we are seeing the downside of the internet, social media, and the godforsaken Murdoch news outlets along with a monumental failure to educate people to think critically for themselves.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Your daily reminder that he remains TF guy

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1393034078081912834/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> So many in that segment of Trump's base  seem not to think they do (or must) operate in the same planes of reality as the rest of the world.  They really do seem cult-like.   How did we get here in this century?    I guess we are seeing the downside of the internet, social media, and the godforsaken Murdoch news outlets along with a monumental failure to educate people to think critically for themselves.




i think part of the problem is people on the right remained blindly loyal to Republicans for way too long while thier reality got increasingly worse, especially compared to blue regions.  The left is typically more cynical of their politicians. As an example there’s been a quite vocal opposition to Pelosi on the left for a long time while you haven‘t really heard any dissenters against Mitch except from extremists Trump supporters. Meanwhile his obstruct everything policy hurts the right’s voters too.  So on the left there’s been kind of a constant steady anger, especially from progressives.   On the right it was more like they were in a political trance and they finally snapped out of it and now they are flashpoint pissed, and Trump and Trumpism is the only thing that’s offered on the right that isn’t the status quo.  

I sometimes wonder if Trump would be more popular in general if a major part of his tactic wasn’t demonizing half the country, a nationalist approach mins the “fuck you, blue states!"   One could argue part of it is because of the attacks on Trump from the left, but all presidents get heat from the opposing side.  Most Presidents ignore it for the most part.  Trump turned firing back into his favorite most time consuming activity.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> i think part of the problem is people on the right remained blindly loyal to Republicans for way too long while thier reality got increasingly worse, especially compared to blue regions.  The left is typically more cynical of their politicians. As an example there’s been a quite vocal opposition to Pelosi on the left for a long time while you haven‘t really heard any dissenters against Mitch except from extremists Trump supporters. Meanwhile his obstruct everything policy hurts the right’s voters too.  So on the left there’s been kind of a constant steady anger, especially from progressives.   On the right it was more like they were in a political trance and they finally snapped out of it and now they are flashpoint pissed, and Trump and Trumpism is the only thing that’s offered on the right that isn’t the status quo.
> 
> I sometimes wonder if Trump would be more popular in general if a major part of his tactic wasn’t demonizing half the country, a nationalist approach mins the “fuck you, blue states!"   One could argue part of it is because of the attacks on Trump from the left, but all presidents get heat from the opposing side.  Most Presidents ignore it for the most part.  Trump turned firing back into his favorite most time consuming activity.





The former prez Trump seems never to have given thought to the fact that half the country voted for not-him in 2016.  Once he had won that election, he seemed to assume it meant that he alone had control over American policymaking, legislation and legal interpretation of our laws.   In fact he campaigned that he alone could fix what was wrong with America.   The precursor to that idea was his assumption that he alone would define what was wrong...

Trump wouldn't even take direction from his own hijacked party during his 2016 campaign.  The weird thing is that the RNC leadership in 2016 was fully aware of that.  They had to threaten to withdraw financial support mid-campaign after Trump had managed deep public insult of Senator McCain,  then then House leader Paul Ryan and now former Senator Kelly Ayotte of NH,  all inside of a week.  They made him go out and read a scripted apology, which he did in his usual petulant manner when he'd gone too far even for his supporters. 

That  to me was a turning point.   It was one of the USA's first glimpses of Trump doing a wink and nod to his rally base, while walking back from something a vast majority of the American public had found totally unacceptable.  Yet the Republicans tried to paper that over and make excuses for why Trump had disrespected those officials.   

Bottom line they KNEW that Trump was big trouble ahead,  and yet they went for the fake-gold of his draw of new blood to their base electorate. 

As for that new blood, wow.  Trump and the GOP have essentially capitalized on how passive-reactive that crowd really is. 

You're right, they were in a trance and when they snap out of it in a rage from time to time,  it's still just to take direction from him and do the equivalent of chanting "two legs good, four legs better" straight out of Orwell's _Animal Farm_.  

Those voters are angry at their own situation but  are easily guided to point their anger wherever Trump's GOP has decided to project that anger for a given day.  No insight into the fact that the GOP's actual if unadvertised policy and lawmaking (or law blocking) do nothing to improve their lot in life.   Some argue that Trump kept his promises to appoint conservative judges and Supreme Court justices,  but what does that really mean?   Those voters have helped fashion the federal courts into a machine nearly ready to step on the necks of everyone but billionaires for decades.   Oligarchs' paradise. "Money talks, all others walk."  And the talk is scripted by dark money in large part.  Dark money running constant psy-ops on American voters...

What else should we have expected after electing an amoral billionaire with no sense of American government to our highest office in 2016?

But this is where populism (and McConnell's obstructionist use of the USA's racist backlash against Obama ) finally took us in 2016. Everyone was unhappy by 2016.  Trump was a Pied Piper who came along at a vulnerable moment in our celebrity-crazed modern history.   The voters were forced to choose between two aging if well known candidates, each with a truckload of decades-old baggage.    Trump was a more entertaining candidate...

A valid concern is that the next one like him won't be such an ignoramus about how to run a fascist government.   That's the (belated) focus also of the anti-Trump Republicans now hoping to defang him and any wannabe successors of like mind.  

I'm hoping Jaime Harrison will be able to shake up the DNC and make it more able to enlist activists across the board at state levels in Democratic politics.   The Rs managed to hang on or expand their control of a lot of state legislatures in 2020.    The Dems have been playing at superstar levels of federal contests for far too long and I remain unhappy that they wrested the next-gen baton back out of Obama's hand in 2016.  The DNC really need to take a cue from progressives running for more offices at state and lower levels since 2016.  Harrison is aware of that and their fundraising letters are starting to reflect that focus.


----------



## JayMysteri0

For FUCKING Fuck sake, THIS FUCKING GUY!!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1393961772927922176/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1394028296791216134/


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> For FUCKING Fuck sake, THIS FUCKING GUY!!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1393961772927922176/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1394028296791216134/



Lies and misrepresentations aside — Funny how he’s trying to pin it on the “Biden Administration“. Who were in control of the US government when it supposedly funded this creation of Covid-19?


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> For FUCKING Fuck sake, THIS FUCKING GUY!!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1393961772927922176/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1394028296791216134/



How is she even considered a reporter when she doesn’t even ask for any confirmation of anything he is saying?


----------



## Pumbaa

SuperMatt said:


> How is she even considered a reporter when she doesn’t even ask for any confirmation of anything he is saying?



So more like a repeater than a reporter?

What do you expect? Axios stuff?


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> For FUCKING Fuck sake, THIS FUCKING GUY!!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1393961772927922176/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1394028296791216134/



At least he was able to package this without looking batshit crazy (pun intended).
Zero evidence for the wet market theory, but piling indirect evidence for the virus lab?! I mean...the first week of the pandemic was about the question whether there's human to human transmission vs. animal to human transmission. People don't understand that there are a bunch of diseases like brucellosis where the humans get the infection from the animal but don't infect each other. The common denominator of patients zero was their frequenting the market. So he's actually lying about one thing, to make another thing sound more feasible. I'd also think that if they are so aware of intels like this, I wonder where this newly awoken sense of ethics was during the Trump admin?

That said, this is definitely a matter that needs to be investigated thoroughly and emphasized to be unproven unless there is overwhelming evidence emerges.


----------



## lizkat

P_X said:


> At least he was able to package this without looking batshit crazy (pun intended).
> Zero evidence for the wet market theory, but piling indirect evidence for the virus lab?! I mean...the first week of the pandemic was about the question whether there's human to human transmission vs. animal to human transmission. People don't understand that there are a bunch of diseases like brucellosis where the humans get the infection from the animal but don't infect each other. The common denominator of patients zero was their frequenting the market. So he's actually lying about one thing, to make another thing sound more feasible. I'd also think that if they are so aware of intels like this, I wonder where this newly awoken sense of ethics was during the Trump admin?
> 
> That said, this is definitely a matter that needs to be investigated thoroughly and emphasized to be unproven unless there is overwhelming evidence emerges.




When it comes from Devin Nunes you can bank on one thing:  it is not only political but hyperpartisan.

The Trump admin's take from the get-go:    they did not like that there was a large contingent of US researchers from CDC (about 50) working with Chinese counterparts in China focused on unraveling issues of virus transmission in the so-called wet markets in Wuhan et al.    Trump admin reduced that staffing from 47 to around 14 a couple years before the covid-19 pandemic got a leg up.

Reuters ran a piece about this in March 2020:









						Exclusive: U.S. slashed CDC staff inside China prior to coronavirus outbreak
					

The Trump administration cut staff by more than two-thirds at a key U.S. public health agency operating inside China, as part of a larger rollback of U.S.-funded health and science experts on the ground there leading up to the coronavirus outbreak, Reuters has learned.




					www.reuters.com
				






> The Trump administration cut staff by more than two-thirds at a key U.S. public health agency operating inside China, as part of a larger rollback of U.S.-funded health and science experts on the ground there leading up to the coronavirus outbreak, Reuters has learned.
> 
> *Most of the reductions were made at the Beijing office of the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and occurred over the past two years,* *[so in 2018 and 2019]* according to public CDC documents viewed by Reuters and interviews with four people familiar with the drawdown.
> 
> The Atlanta-based CDC, America’s preeminent disease fighting agency, provides public health assistance to nations around the world and works with them to help stop outbreaks of contagious diseases from spreading globally. It has worked in China for 30 years.







> “The CDC office in Beijing is a shell of its former self,” said one of the people, a U.S. official who worked in China at the time of the drawdown.
> 
> Separately, the National Science Foundation (NSF) and the United States Agency for International Development (USAID), the global relief program which had a role in helping China monitor and respond to outbreaks, also shut their Beijing offices on Trump’s watch. Before the closures, each office was staffed by a U.S. official. In addition, the U.S. Department of Agriculture(USDA) transferred out of China in 2018 the manager of an animal disease monitoring program.


----------



## User.45

lizkat said:


> When it comes from Devin Nunes you can bank on one thing:  it is not only political but hyperpartisan.
> 
> The Trump admin's take from the get-go:    they did not like that there was a large contingent of US researchers from CDC (about 50) working with Chinese counterparts in China focused on unraveling issues of virus transmission in the so-called wet markets in Wuhan et al.    Trump admin reduced that staffing from 47 to around 14 a couple years before the covid-19 pandemic got a leg up.
> 
> Reuters ran a piece about this in March 2020:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: U.S. slashed CDC staff inside China prior to coronavirus outbreak
> 
> 
> The Trump administration cut staff by more than two-thirds at a key U.S. public health agency operating inside China, as part of a larger rollback of U.S.-funded health and science experts on the ground there leading up to the coronavirus outbreak, Reuters has learned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com



Trump admin worked like the mechanic who every time they touch your car they forget to put a bunch of parts back with a shrug indicating, look it works, so it wasn't needed. And when the car breaks down, he blames the owner, the previous owner, the car maker, the part maker, the road, the other drivers, the weather, and so on. Prior to his admin, the USA used to be (rightfully) proud of its global health presence and initiatives. These guys now propose without showing evidence that something adverse happened as a consequence of these efforts, etc. However, the same sort of moral dilemmas don't seem to be raised in the context of military interventions and funding. Which absolutely gives off a dishonest vibe. It's sorta like the moment they lost the WH they became fiscally conservative again.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This F'n person

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1394956747744239619/

They assaulted & killed police on that day, called for congresspersons, and THEY are being abused.

I'm waiting on pins & needles when it's time for her re election, and she accuses PoC of abusing police for catching valuable bullets that cost tax payers.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I'm tired + this guy is a long time asshole = I'll let you google "Kremlin Cruz" or "emaculaTed"

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1395529156281061377/
_Seriously, that look from Melania 45 is like "Yeah bow your head bitch"_

You'll understand why this fucker who's never served a day, but loves to larp in outfits at the border in gun boats is getting clowned universally this evening.  From the guy who pretended to grow a set when 45 called his wife ugly, to the guy we now know, when he's NOT running to Cancun & blaming his kids.



> Ted Cruz’s Tweet About Russia Army Makes 'EmasculaTED' Trend
> 
> 
> The Texas senator angered people on Twitter by suggesting the Russian army was better prepared than America’s “woke, emasculated military.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Not only did TF guy lose his manhood, but any clues or honesty as well.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1395569066354618372/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1395714325831208965/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Not only did TF guy lose his manhood, but any clues or honesty as well.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1395569066354618372/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1395714325831208965/



Honestly, I'm losing track with Rafael. My basic assumption is that he is a troll and not this dumb, but I don't see the endgame and motivations. I really used to think he's out for a presidency, but trolling 24/7 on Twitter is an absolutely losing tactic even for a guy like Trump who has a real cult behind him. For Cruz, it's all the problems and hardly any of the perks. So I think he's actually given up on presidency... Then looking into his 2018 election results it dawned on me:





He's simply clinging onto his Senate seat. 2.5% may be a safe margin, but if you look at that 53% turnout, and the fact that he'll be up for re-election in a high-stakes and likely much higher turnout 2014 election, he can get in major major trouble. So I think he's trolling to ensure his re-election to senate and that's all.


----------



## JayMysteri0

For fuuuuuuuuucccckkkk sake!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1395904870834655233/


----------



## SuperMatt

Maybe the judge should have remanded this guy to custody instead of letting him out on bail:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1395819613041139716/


----------



## Joe

JayMysteri0 said:


> Not only did TF guy lose his manhood, but any clues or honesty as well.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1395569066354618372/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1395714325831208965/




Hes not stupid. He knows exactly what he’s doing. He knows most people will just believe what he tweets without fact checking. He’s setting himself up to be the next Trump in the next election. Watch.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1395887513173172225/


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1395887513173172225/



Is there a conspiracy bingo card generator out there? Feels like that rant alone would give someone a full row and Bingo! …


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1395887513173172225/



So much for intelligence.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1396193003065200642/



That F'n guy



> CNN Drops Rick Santorum After Racist Comments About Native Americans
> 
> 
> The former GOP senator lost his contract with the network after claiming there was "nothing" in America before white colonizers arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com





> CNN has terminated its contract with senior political commentator Rick Santorum after racist, inaccurate remarks he made about Native Americans, HuffPost has learned.
> Santorum, a former Republican senator and two-time failed GOP presidential candidate, sparked outrage last month after claiming there was “nothing” in America before white colonizers arrived and that Native people haven’t contributed much to American culture, anyway.
> 
> “We birthed a nation from nothing. I mean, there was nothing here,” Santorum told students during remarks at a Young America’s Foundation event. “I mean, yes, we have Native Americans, but candidly, there isn’t much Native American culture in American culture.”




Another whiny entitled snowflake cancelled, when they discover the obvious truth EVERYONE else knows.

It's freedom of speech, NOT freedom from consequence.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Refreshing change, just plain ol' adults being TF guys

In case you aren't aware, pretty much anything collectible since the rise of collector / hype beast sneakers + the pandemic, has led to anything collectible suddenly selling like crazy.  This is includes pretty anything card related, with a new focus on Pokemon cards since it's become a thing for influencers to open packs online.  This demand has led to less admirable behavior of adults concerning these cards, to the points of Target no longer selling them in store.



> Target Stores To Halt Sales Of All Trading Cards From May 14th Forward
> 
> 
> In a move that likely will be widely regarded as frustrating, yet understandable, Target has decided halt trading card sales entirely.
> 
> 
> 
> bleedingcool.com








To Wal Mart

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1395858555262099458/



> Chaos At A Walmart As People Rush To Buy Pokémon Cards
> 
> 
> The continued shortage of Pokémon cards, fueled by the pandemic, Twitch streamers, and scalpers, led to a chaotic situation at a Walmart in Pennsylvania. The moment the store opened, folks began to run to the section of the store where trading cards are sold, leading to chaos and one sad sight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kotaku.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Welp.  Back to the regulars.  TF gal still out there being that asshole for attention...



> Marjorie Taylor Greene compares House mask mandates to the Holocaust
> 
> 
> Republican Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene, during an interview on a conservative podcast this week, compared House Speaker Nancy Pelosi's decision to continue to require members of the House to wear masks on the chamber floor to steps the Nazis took to control the Jewish population during the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com





> (CNN)Republican Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene, during an interview on a conservative podcast this week, compared House Speaker Nancy Pelosi's decision to continue to require members of the House to wear masks on the chamber floor to steps the Nazis took to control the Jewish population during the Holocaust.
> 
> Greene, in a conversation with the Christian Broadcasting Network's David Brody Real America's Voice TV show "The Water Cooler," attacked Pelosi and accused her of being a hypocrite for asking GOP members to prove they have all been vaccinated before allowing members to be in the House chamber without a mask.
> 
> "You know, we can look back at a time in history where people were told to wear a gold star, and they were definitely treated like second class citizens, so much so that they were put in trains and taken to gas chambers in Nazi Germany," Greene said. "And this is exactly the type of abuse that Nancy Pelosi is talking about."
> 
> Jewish groups were quick to condemn Greene's remarks.



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1396634356538658822/


----------



## JayMysteri0

TF guy reminding everyone of his intellectual prowess

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1396949540809363457/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1397018766249058304/






Also if true, NOT a good look



> Tuberville says he informed Trump of Pence’s evacuation before rioters reached Senate
> 
> 
> It’s long been unclear precisely when Trump learned of the danger that Congress and his vice president faced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> TF guy reminding everyone of his intellectual prowess
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1396949540809363457/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1397018766249058304/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if true, NOT a good look



Their memories make goldfish seem like elephants…


----------



## JayMysteri0

This one is a personal TF guy(s), not applicable to everyone

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1397357832765313032/



> Chip and Joanna Gaines reportedly donated $1,000 to a Texas school board candidate trying to ban teaching about systemic racism
> 
> 
> Chip and Joanna Gaines donated $1,000 to his sister Shannon Braun's campaign for a Texas school board. She wants to ban critical race theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insider.com






> Chip Gaines' sister Shannon Braun is running for a school board position in Colleyville, Texas.
> Braun has spoken out against critical race theory as part of her platform.
> The Gaineses reportedly donated $1,000 to her campaign.
> Chip and Joanna Gaines reportedly donated $1,000 to a politician who supports banning critical race theory education in Texas public schools.
> 
> Chip Gaines' sister, Shannon Braun, is running for the Grapevine-Colleyville ISD (GCISD) school board in Colleyville, Texas.
> 
> According to her website, Braun's platform intends to provide "kids the education they deserve" — which she doesn't believe includes critical race theory.
> 
> Critical race theory looks at racism systematically, examining how generations of racism and inequality still impact society today.
> 
> "It's an approach to grappling with a history of white supremacy that rejects the belief that what's in the past is in the past, and that the laws and systems that grow from that past are detached from it," a lawyer and founder of critical race theory Kimberlé Crenshaw told CNN.
> 
> To critical race theorists, racism is not something that happened in the past tense, but an experience people of color deal with every day, while white people continue to benefit from an imbalanced system.
> 
> Critical race theory is not currently part of the GCISD's curriculum, as The Dallas Morning News reported, though a growing number of conservatives claim Texas school districts have plans to implement it.
> 
> Texas legislators are considering passing a bill that would make it more difficult for teachers to educate their students about racism, while deaths caused by domestic extremists who have racist ideologies are on the rise.




Is there anything anyone would like to share, that perhaps some 'fans' should know about your feelings on some issues.  Because for them, the whole racism thing hasn't ended yet.  How you do know?  Because a topic about racism that isn't going to be taught in schools, is facing considerable pushback anyways because of self created fears it might be taught.  The question of course is, why is there such fear?


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> This one is a personal TF guy(s), not applicable to everyone



I don’t know who these people are. I don’t really care. I don’t understand why so many people are talking about Critical Race Theory (CRT) and think it is being taught in public schools. Hello! CRT is a lens through which to do research. CRT isn’t being taught in school any more than Motivation Theory, Expectancy Value Theory, of any of the other theories researchers use.

/rant


----------



## JayMysteri0

Reminder:  "Florida Man" is an actual commonly used term

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398156453110718465/

For good reason.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Sigh.  You know the drill.

This f-

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398387532736434182/


----------



## JayMysteri0

What

The

Fucking fuckety fuck fuck is this shit from any human being?!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398372966640013315/

People like this need to have henna tattoo numbers [ @$$#01E ] put on their forehead for a week just to get a clue. 

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398378372707848198/


----------



## Bgosh

JayMysteri0 said:


> What
> 
> The
> 
> Fucking fuckety fuck fuck is this shit from any human being?!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398372966640013315/
> 
> People like this need to have henna tattoo numbers [ @$$#01E ] put on their forehead for a week just to get a clue.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398378372707848198/



I saw this making the rounds on Twitter. Absolutely abhorrent. Just an onion of awfulness with people like this. Each layer more and more shit


----------



## JayMysteri0

Going with a lighter TF Guy after that bit of disgust.  This F'n guy was a regular topic over in MR threads about BLM or Portland ( the infamous concrete milk shake story ), as he's a shit stirrer that happily tried to make a name off of BLM, protected by a supposedly non bias Portland pd, and simping for proud boys in Portland.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398563504672542723/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398558394722652170/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398557095734124550/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398541712247689216/

When your ass gets caught trying to manufacture new shit, and you don't want to pay the consequences
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398541827280568322/

When are people going to learn that those who actively trade in attention from racists, are grifters who shouldn't get the time of day.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Going with a lighter TF Guy after that bit of disgust.  This F'n guy was a regular topic over in MR threads about BLM or Portland ( the infamous concrete milk shake story ), as he's a shit stirrer that happily tried to make a name off of BLM, protected by a supposedly non bias Portland pd, and simping for proud boys in Portland.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398563504672542723/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398558394722652170/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398557095734124550/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398541712247689216/
> 
> When your ass gets caught trying to manufacture new shit, and you don't want to pay the consequences
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398541827280568322/
> 
> When are people going to learn that those who actively trade in attention from racists, are grifters who shouldn't get the time of day.





			https://twitter.com/GriffinMalone6/status/1398543840408182784


----------



## JayMysteri0

Let's be perfectly clear when it comes to Manchin & Sinema



> The way Sen. Kyrsten Sinema helped to kill the Jan. 6 commission
> 
> 
> Arizona Sen. Kyrsten Sinema can't say she supports legislation vital to Americans but refuse to do what needs to be done to pass it.
> 
> 
> 
> www.azcentral.com





> At some point, Sinema is going to have to realize she can’t have it both ways. She can’t support legislation she believes to be vital and maintain her position on the filibuster.
> 
> She chose on Friday not even to vote on the commission bill. The handwriting was on the wall. It wasn’t going to get 60 votes.
> 
> Her unwillingness to end the filibuster rule for certain legislation allowed that to happen.
> 
> Her non-vote on the Jan. 6 commission bill was essentially a “no” vote.
> 
> The same will hold true of the For the People Act.
> 
> She cannot have it both ways.
> 
> She can’t say she supports a piece of legislation that would protect millions of Americans, many of them in her home state, and refuse to do what needs to be done to pass it.




You treat them like you treat Susan Collins.

You don't take their word to mean anything, and you don't trust them for .


----------



## JayMysteri0

JayMysteri0 said:


> Reminder:  "Florida Man" is an actual commonly used term
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398156453110718465/
> 
> For good reason.



Follow up



> Matt Gaetz Clarifies He Meant 'Armed' Government Overthrow, Not Murder in Silicon Valley
> 
> 
> “Silicon Valley can’t cancel this movement, or this rally, or this congressman,” Gaetz said, followed immediately by: “We have a Second Amendment in this country, and I think we have an obligation to use it.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gizmodo.com



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398290098244964352/


> But the Newsweek clip shows that, after pausing eight seconds for applause, Gaetz had other things to say:
> 
> “The Second Amendment—this is a little history lesson for all the fake news media—the Second Amendment is not about hunting, it’s not about sports shooting. The Second Amendment is about maintaining within the citizenry the ability to maintain an armed rebellion against the tyrannical government if necessary.”
> 
> “I hope it never does,” he then says, as if reading a legal disclaimer, “but it sure is important to recognize the founding principles of this nation, and to make sure that they are fully understood.”
> 
> Newsweek, whose story was quoted and shared by Gaetz, accused a Twitter user of having “edited the speech to make it look like Gaetz was calling on people to shoot Silicon Valley employees,” calling the clip “misleading,” and arguing that Gaetz had only urged the crowd to utilize free speech. “We have a First Amendment right to speak and assemble and we better use it,” the longer video shows him saying, right before the clip picks up with “Silicon Valley” trying to cancel him and his “movement.” His remark about people being obligated to take up arms immediately follows.





> The missing context here is that Gaetz has frequently accused Facebook, Twitter, and other tech giants of violating the First Amendment—namely to punish conservatives—by removing content and banning accounts they deem in violation of site policies. He rails against “the hall monitors of Silicon Valley,” whom he insists are suppressing the civil rights of his followers.
> 
> This is the “tyranny” on trial before Gaetz’s crowd and the pretext for giving “armed rebellion” a wink and nod to begin with.




What a tool


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Follow up
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398290098244964352/
> 
> 
> 
> What a tool



The 2nd amendment is NOT about overthrowing the American government. Just another insane right-wing fantasy.

If the constitution was amended to remove the 2nd amendment, would it now be impossible to lead an armed rebellion?

If the government is overthrown, then will the new government be guaranteed to adopt a constitution with gun rights? They might not!

And treason and insurrection are illegal… but still the gun-rights crowd sticks to this nonsense belief.









						The Second Amendment and “insurrection”
					

At the Jan. 30 Congressional hearing on legislation to curb gun violence NRA spokesman Wayne LaPierre repeated the mantra of the right wing extremist movement:  I think without any doubt, if you look at why our Founding Fathers put (the Second Amendment) there, they had lived under the tyranny...




					www.peoplesworld.org
				




PS - As with many things in America, part of the reason the 2nd amendment was put in was  to allow slave owners to handle slave rebellions.


----------



## lizkat

This guy Gaetz and his hanger-on or sidekick or wannabe usurper Taylor Greene aren't worth the attention they're angling for and largely still getting.

I used to think some of the rally fans of Trump and the people they elected to state or Congressional positions were just ignorant but now I think far worse of them...  I'm pretty sure that a lot of them don't believe whatever Trump or QAnon or their peers on social media  (or, in the House!) are bandying about, or even what they themselves say in public venues or on social media.  It's all just about throwing spokes in the wheels of what they regard as "an elite" or "the establishment".  It's provocative to be provocative.

The guy they voted for at the top lost a re-election bid and so now has deprived them of the reflected power they had or thought they had.  But they-- whether voters or pols--  are being simple brats about it, the same as a toddler in the candy aisle who's being wheeled outta there screaming bloody murder without a fistful of whatever they most desired:   an ongoing era of Trump's sometimes explicit approval of "all the racism you can tweet / email or express on the job"  or the promise of more tax cuts (let's remember there were insurrectionist sympathizers footing the transportation bill for others less well off!) or just acting out the equivalent of ordinary road rage because it's Tuesday or 4:37pm or a cloudy day or blood sugar is running low or someone needs a drink or a pill and is 40 miles away from it on a freeway that looks like a parking lot.

Media need to start ignoring all this pot stirring and jockeying for attention and focus on readership segments seeking useful information about the world and especially policymaking in our own country:   what has been proposed, what legislation has been introduced, who are the co sponsors, what are its chances of passage.

 Sure that's eyes-glaze-over stuff sometimes, and we're out of practice on deep reads thanks to all the easy hits from papers reporting incendiary Trump tweets for five years...   and so at least half the country may quit reading the newspapers again... but that's the half that was screaming in the candy aisle last week anyway,  so it's not like the news-interested polity of the USA loses anything by media finally remembering they can apply a "fit to print" filter and still sell ad space and newspapers. 

The way it's been going --from reading comments in some papers of record that still accept and moderate such input--  there are a lot of such news-interested folk now who are so disgusted that the media still give column inches (and gigabytes of online editions) that they're on the edge of pushing the cancel-my-sub button.  They do say it's our money that talks, so...   maybe that's how it has to work, if the publishers aren't going to heed the warning shots being fired from the peanut gallery.

I've had it with a lot of media-related Twitter accounts I used to follow.  They are largely reporters or columnists but now when they insist on retweeting remarks some peer of theirs made about these cretinous fools in Congress, I just unfollow them without a second thought.  I was using Twitter accounts at various media entities as a launch pad into my subscriptions anyway, so I can go back to using bookmarks to the homepage for that purpose!


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> I don’t know who these people are. I don’t really care. I don’t understand why so many people are talking about Critical Race Theory (CRT) and think it is being taught in public schools. Hello! CRT is a lens through which to do research. CRT isn’t being taught in school any more than Motivation Theory, Expectancy Value Theory, of any of the other theories researchers use.
> 
> /rant



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398657225888079875/


----------



## JayMysteri0

As anyone from MR knows I started a thread there with specific intent, because of SOME of the audience there.  I haven't felt the need for it here, because THAT audience isn't over here.  I just thought I'd clarify to @Alli why I added the Gaines to the TF guy thread, when they wouldn't be considered such most anywhere else.  In the meantime I thought I'd also do a slight bit on Critical Race Theory after @SuperMatt post above.

You'll hear every now & then from the more conspiracy minded that schools don't teach certain things.  Of course with any conspiracy there's a small bit of truth behind it based on fact.  A large part of that is some of the more offensive things this country has done.  We've got an idea of what happened to the original people of this country, but we don't get it all & certainly NOT what's still being done.  The obvious case of this in recent memory though is the discovery of Black Wall Street as touched off by The Watchmen TV series.  Problem?  It wasn't isolated.  Know what's worse?  There were Asian massacres also, not taught.



> The 1871 Chinese Massacre — The Worst Lynching in U.S. History
> 
> 
> By Ellie Kanda and Mansi Gokani (SMHS ‘19)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ppaccone.medium.com




There was also sadly more than just Black Wall Street














						Not Just Tulsa: Race Massacres That Devastated Black Communities In Rosewood, Atlanta, and Other American Cities
					

There is a long history of white terrorism destroying Black communities.




					www.bet.com
				







> Here are five race massacres you should be aware of.
> 
> *COLFAX, LOUISIANA, MASSACRE (1873)*
> Despite some people claiming America was “great” for Black people seven years after the Civil War, Black men and women were being massacred in plain sight during Reconstruction. One of the most horrific incidents -- that we know of -- was April of 1873 in Colfax, Louisiana. Approximately 150 Black men were murdered by white men with guns and cannons for trying to freely assemble at a courthouse.
> 
> Sadly, the exact number of deaths is unknown because many Black bodies were thrown into what was called the Red River.
> 
> *WILMINGTON, NORTH CAROLINA, MASSACRE (1898)*
> 
> By 1898, Wilmington, North Carolina, was a thriving area with a majority Black population. There were also several Black elected public officials, forcing whites to share power. Of course, “the threat of Negro rule” created illogical white racial resentment.
> 
> The media frequently reported, erroneously, that "white womanhood" was threatened by Black men. A white Wilmington newspaper printed a speech by a Georgia feminist that read, "If it requires lynching to protect woman's dearest possession from ravening, drunken human beasts, then I say lynch a thousand negroes a week ... if it is necessary."
> 
> 
> By the election of 1898, Black men were prevented from voting to push out the Black elected officials. However, white supremacists could not stop the economic power that Blacks had already created. Therefore, they destroyed Black Wilmington with terrorism.
> 
> The day after the 1898 election, whites announced the “white declaration of independence.” They overthrew the Wilmington government, destroyed the printing press, forced out the mayor, and a mob of white men attacked Black residents.
> 
> There were reportedly 60 to 300 Black people killed by this act of domestic terrorism. For over 100 years, the powers that be in Wilmington tried to erase the massacre from its history. Until 2000, when “the General Assembly established the 1898 Wilmington Race Riot Commission to develop a historical record of the event and to assess the economic impact of the riot on African Americans locally and across the region and state,” according to the NC Department of Natural and Cultural Resources.
> 
> The massacre is now in the state’s historical record.
> 
> *ATLANTA MASSACRE (1906)*
> 
> Like many race massacres, the violence in Atlanta at the turn of the century began with white women accusing Black men of rape. On September 22, 1906, Atlanta newspapers reported that four white women alleged they were assaulted by Black men — a claim that was completely unfounded.
> 
> In reality, whites were threatened by upwardly mobile Black communities in Atlanta, which they believed were taking away their jobs. This bogus report of sexual assault drove as many as 2,000 white men to the streets. The terrorists went into Black communities to beat, stab and shoot any Black people in sight. PBS reports “a disabled man was chased down and beaten to death.”
> 
> Communities were destroyed and the unofficial death toll was up to 100.
> 
> *ELAINE, ARKANSAS, MASSACRE (1919)*
> 
> The Encyclopedia of Arkansas calls the Elaine Massacre “by far the deadliest racial confrontation in Arkansas history and possibly the bloodiest racial conflict in the history of the United States.”
> 
> Blacks outnumbered whites 10 to 1 and were demanding economic justice, as many of them were forced into sharecropping. A union was created to protect sharecroppers and whites were outraged at even the smallest move toward equality.
> 
> In September of 1919, there was a union meeting among Black workers, and whites showed up to riot. As a result, one white man was shot and killed. Whites convinced themselves there was a threat of a "Black insurrection” and, as usual, reacted with violence.
> 
> Hundreds of white men attacked Black residents but many fought back -- including Black veterans. Sadly, there were reports of over 200 Black people, including children, were killed.
> 
> Many who weren’t killed were arrested and tortured while in custody. They were forced to “confess” about an insurrection with 12 men receiving the death penalty. They eventually became known as the Elaine 12. With the help of the NAACP, their case went to the U.S. Supreme Court in 1923, and they were exonerated.
> 
> This was one of the first times the NAACP won a case in front of the Supreme Court.





An important part of the reaction that Critical Race Theory is based on is for a group of individuals to NOT want to hear about this country's very ugly past.  A past that they want to pretend doesn't exist, because it's been an important of this country to do so, and convince themselves that they have always been the hero of the story & NEVER the villain.  The problem of course is that an important part of the foundation & start of this country is based on villainy.  It doesn't matter that other places had slaves or who they enslaved.  It's the fact that those people recognize slavery is bad, but since others did it isn't so bad.

It's bad.

What's worse?  Denying it.  Especially when you've built this country on a large part of that denial to further profit off of those formerly enslaved, and then hate hearing that those practices have been systemically sustained to make sure that other group of people remains a second class citizenry.  The sad part is it's not like the whole country feels this way.  There's just a large part that goes, "Yeah we did some fucked up shit in the past".  If it's a celebrity there would be an apologia tour and attempts to make amends.  For the group that gets so upset hearing about the country's past, that's a non starter.  So while a part of country can accept what we did & want amends for Native Americans, acknowledged what happened to Japanese with internment camps, crap done to Chinese Americans in the old west, and still done to those coming from south of border, another only wants to hear about in that one or two movies a year & that is it.

Those individuals are so into their feelings about our past, they've put great effort into actively trying to wipe parts of other races involvement with this country.  An instance I posted elsewhere...



> The Lesser-Known History of African-American Cowboys
> 
> 
> One in four cowboys was black. So why aren’t they more present in popular culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smithsonianmag.com




Sometimes history has to be presented differently as to not offend those who don't want to know the crappier part of their history.

Which finally brings me to the Gaines.  They seem like nice wholesome Christian God loving family oriented people.  It's what their image is based on that made them stars on HGTV, that barreled into getting them their own Magnolia Network.  It's all about helping other good people get the homes they deserve or need in Texas, and it's heartwarming.  It's an image that's been gobbled up for all of it's warm goodness.  If you're a person of color though if you've watched more than a handful of episodes ever, you'd notice something missing.  I certainly don't believe it's anything intentional or done with genuine malice, but in their world there just may not be much in the way of PoC.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398744390462578688/

As I said, I don't believe it's anything malicious.  I believe it's an understanding of one's audience, and focusing on one group with the very rare instances of others on the show occasionally avoids issues.  It's just not something some want to deal with, because it may have or will ever affect them.  So to have the Gaines who've built their image on love of God & Family, supporting the idea of preventing teaching of "critical race theory", when their show itself is an example of presentation of one specific slice of America it just feels like that good ol' hypocritical kick in the dick.   It's all about God & love, until it's about our shared past when we didn't practice much love or acted in the way God would want us to.

The thing I still don't get about people triggered about 'critical race theory'.  So many others have the understanding that no one is blaming them for the past, but instead wanting to recognize the past & stop telling others THEY should get over it.  But if it's a shared experience that they are part of the suffering ( 9/11, Pearl Harbor, etc ) WE can NEVER forget that.  Everyone loves the story where they are the victim that picks themselves back up.  The stories where they were villains though?  Those are stories that don't need to be told, we should just get over it & move on.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Seriously?  As if enough hasn't already been endured.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398386138348359681/



> Social Workers Forced Indigenous Girls Under 10 to Get IUDs, Lawyer Alleges
> 
> 
> The former counsel to the National Inquiry into Missing and Murdered Indigenous Women and Girls says it happened to girls as young as 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vice.com






> Remains of 215 children found at former indigenous school site in Canada
> 
> 
> The remains of 215 children, some as young as three years old, were found at the site of a former residential school for indigenous children, a discovery Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau described as heartbreaking on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

JayMysteri0 said:


> What
> 
> The
> 
> Fucking fuckety fuck fuck is this shit from any human being?!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398372966640013315/
> 
> People like this need to have henna tattoo numbers [ @$$#01E ] put on their forehead for a week just to get a clue.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398378372707848198/



Update:

After Stetson informed the world they will NOT allow that store to sell their products, along with I'm sure some other wonderful press, we get the expected...

When the consequences of your stupidity finally dawn on you...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398839427317784576/

You made a f'n adhesive stick on patch of a religious symbol & a message about your f'n feelings, TO SELL!!  I'd say that's about as disrespectful & trivializing as you can get.  Absolutely ZERO F's given for another religion for laughs & maybe some profit.

It's "never who they are", even though their actions showed it clearly is.  It's only when it's clearly something those outside your bubble won't laugh with you & tolerate, it's suddenly no longer who you are.  Casually using such a thing for your own amusement & profit, without the slightest bit of concern for whom those it has such meaning, shows it's exactly who you are.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398724936919883778/

The very same people that fetishize a flag that symbolize a civil war over slavery, are some of the same ones butt hurt over critical racy theory.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> As anyone from MR knows I started a thread there with specific intent, because of SOME of the audience there.  I haven't felt the need for it here, because THAT audience isn't over here.  I just thought I'd clarify to @Alli why I added the Gaines to the TF guy thread, when they wouldn't be considered such most anywhere else.  In the meantime I thought I'd also do a slight bit on Critical Race Theory after @SuperMatt post above.
> 
> You'll hear every now & then from the more conspiracy minded that schools don't teach certain things.  Of course with any conspiracy there's a small bit of truth behind it based on fact.  A large part of that is some of the more offensive things this country has done.  We've got an idea of what happened to the original people of this country, but we don't get it all & certainly NOT what's still being done.  The obvious case of this in recent memory though is the discovery of Black Wall Street as touched off by The Watchmen TV series.  Problem?  It wasn't isolated.  Know what's worse?  There were Asian massacres also, not taught.
> 
> 
> 
> There was also sadly more than just Black Wall Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Just Tulsa: Race Massacres That Devastated Black Communities In Rosewood, Atlanta, and Other American Cities
> 
> 
> There is a long history of white terrorism destroying Black communities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An important part of the reaction that Critical Race Theory is based on is for a group of individuals to NOT want to hear about this country's very ugly past.  A past that they want to pretend doesn't exist, because it's been an important of this country to do so, and convince themselves that they have always been the hero of the story & NEVER the villain.  The problem of course is that an important part of the foundation & start of this country is based on villainy.  It doesn't matter that other places had slaves or who they enslaved.  It's the fact that those people recognize slavery is bad, but since others did it isn't so bad.
> 
> It's bad.
> 
> What's worse?  Denying it.  Especially when you've built this country on a large part of that denial to further profit off of those formerly enslaved, and then hate hearing that those practices have been systemically sustained to make sure that other group of people remains a second class citizenry.  The sad part is it's not like the whole country feels this way.  There's just a large part that goes, "Yeah we did some fucked up shit in the past".  If it's a celebrity there would be an apologia tour and attempts to make amends.  For the group that gets so upset hearing about the country's past, that's a non starter.  So while a part of country can accept what we did & want amends for Native Americans, acknowledged what happened to Japanese with internment camps, crap done to Chinese Americans in the old west, and still done to those coming from south of border, another only wants to hear about in that one or two movies a year & that is it.
> 
> Those individuals are so into their feelings about our past, they've put great effort into actively trying to wipe parts of other races involvement with this country.  An instance I posted elsewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes history has to be presented differently as to not offend those who don't want to know the crappier part of their history.
> 
> Which finally brings me to the Gaines.  They seem like nice wholesome Christian God loving family oriented people.  It's what their image is based on that made them stars on HGTV, that barreled into getting them their own Magnolia Network.  It's all about helping other good people get the homes they deserve or need in Texas, and it's heartwarming.  It's an image that's been gobbled up for all of it's warm goodness.  If you're a person of color though if you've watched more than a handful of episodes ever, you'd notice something missing.  I certainly don't believe it's anything intentional or done with genuine malice, but in their world there just may not be much in the way of PoC.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398744390462578688/
> 
> As I said, I don't believe it's anything malicious.  I believe it's an understanding of one's audience, and focusing on one group with the very rare instances of others on the show occasionally avoids issues.  It's just not something some want to deal with, because it may have or will ever affect them.  So to have the Gaines who've built their image on love of God & Family, supporting the idea of preventing teaching of "critical race theory", when their show itself is an example of presentation of one specific slice of America it just feels like that good ol' hypocritical kick in the dick.   It's all about God & love, until it's about our shared past when we didn't practice much love or acted in the way God would want us to.
> 
> The thing I still don't get about people triggered about 'critical race theory'.  So many others have the understanding that no one is blaming them for the past, but instead wanting to recognize the past & stop telling others THEY should get over it.  But if it's a shared experience that they are part of the suffering ( 9/11, Pearl Harbor, etc ) WE can NEVER forget that.  Everyone loves the story where they are the victim that picks themselves back up.  The stories where they were villains though?  Those are stories that don't need to be told, we should just get over it & move on.



Just imagine if the Germans said, "we won't teach about the Holocaust anymore".


----------



## JayMysteri0

SMH

Twitter:


> Former US ambassador to the United Nations Nikki Haley calls Vice President Kamala Harris ‘unprofessional and unfit’ after the VP told people to ‘enjoy the long weekend’ on Memorial Day, which honors those who died while serving in the US military




Yes.  Fox News got into their feelings about a tweet the VP made telling Americans to enjoy the long weekend.  It seems Fox & friends believe that same tweet should have mentioned the troops

My question?  Did anyone tell Faux News that?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1399001696144007169/

Meanwhile as far as hypocrite Haley is concerned
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1399130514372579333/

Twitter has receipts 
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1399088915030720516/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Meanwhile as far as hypocrite Haley is concerned
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1399130514372579333/



These peepz aren't really good at twitter.


----------



## JayMysteri0

These F'n guys = the people in charge of the French Open.  Again.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1397665030015959040/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1399319749499273218/



> Naomi Osaka withdraws from the French Open
> 
> Naomi Osaka announced on Monday that she has withdrawn from the French Open and is going to "take some time away from the court.” Earlier, organizers said that the tennis player could face expulsion from the tournament and future Grand Slams if she continues to not speak to the media. Last week, Osaka said she would not participate in any news conferences during Roland Garros to protect her mental health. She was fined $15,000 USD (£10,570) "in the wake of her infringement of mandatory media interviews."




https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1399020813605605378/

Uh, wha?   

She was willing to pay the fines, to avoid the media out of concern for her own mental health, but evidently that wasn't good enough.  I'm guessing since she's the most well paid athlete there, so they threatened her with expulsion, since the monetary fee wasn't going to make her change her mind.

Then the Open talks about the mental well being of players.   

So they want the best players available to draw for the open, one of them will still show just doesn't want to do the press, willingly accepts the fines she knows is coming, so they threaten her not being allowed to other events, so she withdraws.

How is that a win any regard?  

For F sake, it's not like she wore a cat suit.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> These F'n guys = the people in charge of the French Open.  Again.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1397665030015959040/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1399319749499273218/
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1399020813605605378/
> 
> Uh, wha?
> 
> She was willing to pay the fines, to avoid the media out of concern for her own mental health, but evidently that wasn't good enough.  I'm guessing since she's the most well paid athlete there, so they threatened her with expulsion, since the monetary fee wasn't going to make her change her mind.
> 
> Then the Open talks about the mental well being of players.
> 
> So they want the best players available to draw for the open, one of them will still show just doesn't want to do the press, willingly accepts the fines she knows is coming, so they threaten her not being allowed to other events, so she withdraws.
> 
> How is that a win any regard?
> 
> For F sake, it's not like she wore a cat suit.



There are lots of athletes who like the attention. Let them do the interviews. Most people just want to watch the match.

I think her decision to say “F you guys” and go home caught them flat-footed. Now, who is going to watch with the best player not there? Not me.


----------



## JayMysteri0

An angering & sad irony followup to the VP story






Keep showing your strong side Fox.



> Memorial Day
> 
> 
> Originally known as Decoration Day, Memorial Day started in the years following the Civil War and became an official federal holiday in 1971 to honor those who served and died in wars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.history.com





> It is unclear where exactly this tradition originated; numerous different communities may have independently initiated the memorial gatherings. And some records show that one of the earliest Memorial Day commemorations was organized by a group of formerly enslaved people in Charleston, South Carolina less than a month after the Confederacy surrendered in 1865. Nevertheless, in 1966 the federal government declared Waterloo, New York, the official birthplace of Memorial Day.



Because.

America.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Reminder, TF Guy is an asshole

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1399453085748002818/

Yet, Sharon Osborne was surprised by the heat she got defending him.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Chuck Woolery.



Maybe bringing up Hitler in a Memorial Day tweet isn't the best way to go.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1399523762001924102/


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Chuck Woolery.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe bringing up Hitler in a Memorial Day tweet isn't the best way to go.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1399523762001924102/



This is jus a reminder that the 21st century opening avenues to any (famous) person to shout their nonsense into the cyberspace isn't inherently an advancement of human existence. 



JayMysteri0 said:


> Reminder, TF Guy is an asshole
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1399453085748002818/
> 
> Yet, Sharon Osborne was surprised by the heat she got defending him.



This Piercing guy sounds like a petulant attention whore. The greed of these people is interesting BTW...some of them aren't even (that) obsessively racist, but realize the viewers who stick with them are, so they play along and capitalize on this shit (see Tarson and Limbo). Sharon Osborne really outed herself as being quite a repulsive person too on that ominous Maher interview. 

-------
I personally can't give two damns about 99% of athletes' interviews. They are definitely way overpaid and that comes with some ridiculous obligations, but I can't see Roland Garros coming out of this without looking like the bad guys. What I like about Naomi Osaka's persona is this unpretentious idealistic feminine honesty. Any single one of these characteristics would open her up for attacks, but the combination of these along with being a person of color in the sport of old colonialist money makes her an absolute target. I'll be on the lookout how the RG organizers will try to spin this any other way that would make them appear like they cared about their competitors' mental health.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1399573952117227524/

What?

Anyone still believe she's into this bipartisan / keep the filibuster crap?

She's playing everyone, and enjoys getting paid for NOT doing her job!

She's to be trusted about as far as you could kick Susan Collins before she pulls the football out from under you 'Lucy' style.


----------



## Huntn

JayMysteri0 said:


> Reminder:  "Florida Man" is an actual commonly used term
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1398156453110718465/
> 
> For good reason.



The shit head thinks he’s so clever, kind of like Donny so he can later say he never suggested shooting up silicon valley. But this goes with the territory of the little shit heads who worship corrupt, self destructive leadership.


----------



## User.45

Huntn said:


> The shit head thinks he’s so clever, kind of like Donny so he can later say he never suggested shooting up silicon valley. But this goes with the territory of the little shit heads who worship corrupt, self destructive leadership.



He's doing this to distract from him being an alleged sexual predator. It's like a person dragging a chair really loudly after they ripped a really loud fart.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This is when you want to make it perfectly fucking clear you are NOT only that FUCKING guy, but want to be known as 'that ASSHOLE' as well.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1399778456074801159/


----------



## Thomas Veil

_That_ is a genuine dick move.


----------



## JayMysteri0

NOT a TF guy, but a what TF?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1399864728059588609/


----------



## Alli

I guess they felt they had to do something, and since they are a rainbow normally…..


----------



## Thomas Veil

I told you this guy was a smug little prick 









						A Republican Senate candidate burned a mask, because, um, freedom? | CNN Politics
					

Josh Mandel, who is running for the Republican Senate nomination in Ohio, wants you to know that he loves freedom. He loves it SO much that his campaign released a 10-second video on Twitter of him lighting a face mask on fire.




					www.cnn.com
				




Now, before you get all optimistic, let me mention that he was not wearing the face mask when he lit it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

WHAT

THE

FUCK?!!!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1400245186056368131/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> WHAT
> 
> THE
> 
> FUCK?!!!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1400245186056368131/



It’s good to be the king. They still haven’t taken their name off the Freer/Sackler galleries of the Smithsonian. All the fraud in 2008… did any rich people go to jail? Our system is rigged for the rich.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Not a TF Guy, but again a WTF?!



> Officer Who Sold Police Computer Data Gets A Pass From The Supreme Court
> 
> 
> The court reversed the conviction of a sergeant who used his police car computer to access and then sell a license plate number in exchange for $5,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org





> The U.S. Supreme Court divided along unusual lines Thursday to reverse the conviction of a police sergeant who used his police car computer to access and then sell a license plate number in exchange for $5,000.
> 
> The vote was 6-to-3, with the court's newest justice, Amy Coney Barrett, writing the majority opinion for herself, liberal Justices Stephen Breyer, Sonia Sotomayor and Elena Kagan and conservative Justices Neil Gorsuch and Brett Kavanaugh. The dissenters were Justices Clarence Thomas and Samuel Alito, and Chief Justice John Roberts.
> 
> At issue was the interpretation of the 1986 Computer Fraud and Abuse Act, a federal law that makes it a crime for an individual to "exceed authorized access to a computer" in order to obtain information he is "not entitled so to obtain."




You make your own decision on this one.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Not a TF Guy, but again a WTF?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make your own decision on this one.



I can understand this if I consider the following example:

You have access to a certain shared folder. Somebody puts something in there that they shouldn’t. You download it and sell it to a newspaper and expose something they don’t want exposed. You might be breaking some rules at the company, but you didn’t hack into something; it was in a folder the company gave you access to. It sounds to me like they prosecuted this officer under the wrong law. IMHO, a failure by the prosecutor.

The officer definitely abused his position, but he didn’t hack a computer system. He was authorized to access it… he just used the authorized information for a purpose he shouldn’t have used it for.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> I can understand this if I consider the following example:
> 
> You have access to a certain shared folder. Somebody puts something in there that they shouldn’t. You download it and sell it to a newspaper and expose something they don’t want exposed. You might be breaking some rules at the company, but you didn’t hack into something; it was in a folder the company gave you access to. It sounds to me like they prosecuted this officer under the wrong law. IMHO, a failure by the prosecutor.
> 
> The officer definitely abused his position, but he didn’t hack a computer system. He was authorized to access it… he just used the authorized information for a purpose he shouldn’t have used it for.



I unfortunately have to agree with Thomas in this issue.  FFS.  It's clear because of the context.  He wasn't making Facebook posts, the reasoning for his use on the targeted computer was an illegal use.  I get arguing the language, but it misses the point of the actual charge.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> I unfortunately have to agree with Thomas in this issue.  FFS.  It's clear because of the context.  He wasn't making Facebook posts, the reasoning for his use on the targeted computer was an illegal use.  I get arguing the language, but it misses the point of the actual charge.



I think he broke the law for sure, just not this law. However, I wonder if my view of “authorized access” as somebody who has worked in IT is different than the original intent of the 1986 law.… or if the opinion of justices that don’t understand IT might not know that there are “permissions“ on files. There’s no question a cop is authorized to access license plate data for his job. He wasn’t authorized to sell it though.

Thomas is usually a strict textualist. Not in this case, because the exact text: this guy didn’t “exceed authorized access”, or get something he wasn’t “entitled to obtain.” It feels to me like he’s ruling on the law the way he WANTS it to be written, not the way it actually is written. This guy didn’t break the law by looking up the license plate. He broke the law by selling it… which is not breaking THIS law….. IMHO.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Someone who's been bucking for their place here, since they realized their own self importance with a new democrat administration

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1401563707965001734/

Seriously FUCK THIS FUCKING guy, and the cosplaying curtsy sidekick who rides with him.

The democrats adherence to a set of rules that republicans will gladly discard when it's convenient is what's going to motivate progressives & PoC to completely abandon them once & for all.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1401509042623766530/

Already a small percentage of politicians can obstruct anything being done in congress for the benefit of the country, but hey let's feign concern about partisanship.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I've about had it with that guy. FUCK Manchin the closet Republican. Same with Sinema.

About the only thing left to do with him is an intervention. You know, trap him with a roomful of Democrats and not let him leave until you verbally beat him into submission. Crazy as that sounds, what else can you do with this guy? He's living in a fantasy world every bit as obstinate and delusional as these "stop the steal" people.


----------



## lizkat

It's summertime.  I'm starting to struggle to keep giving a damn about the antics of these knuckleheads in state capitols and in DC too, so I'm becoming part of the problem, I guess.

But I'm starting to feel like some states had it right back in the old days when the legislators were mostly farmers and so they met for a few months in late spring when arguing over lawmaking didn't get in the way of either planting, harvesting or a break from all that over winter.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Thomas Veil said:


> I've about had it with that guy. FUCK Manchin the closet Republican. Same with Sinema.
> 
> About the only thing left to do with him is an intervention. You know, trap him with a roomful of Democrats and not let him leave until you verbally beat him into submission. Crazy as that sounds, what else can you do with this guy? He's living in a fantasy world every bit as obstinate and delusional as these "stop the steal" people.



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1401592030736814085/

That's the issue Manchin ignores, the very problem he himself represents, how the wants of the few outweigh the needs of the many.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1401575982444728326/


----------



## SuperMatt

Manchin wrote:


> I believe that partisan voting legislation will destroy the already weakening binds of our democracy



Why isn’t he speaking out against all the partisan voting legislation happening all over America today? He is only against it if it favors his party? Huh?


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> I've about had it with that guy. FUCK Manchin the closet Republican. Same with Sinema.
> 
> About the only thing left to do with him is an intervention. You know, trap him with a roomful of Democrats and not let him leave until you verbally beat him into submission. Crazy as that sounds, what else can you do with this guy? He's living in a fantasy world every bit as obstinate and delusional as these "stop the steal" people.



Manchin gets a lot of things done for his constituents. Stop some of the federal money going to WV… he will change his tune.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1401692665964597250/


----------



## Thomas Veil

Like Angus King, I’m a little reluctant myself. Those who live by the sword, etc. 

But the filibuster was never meant to be an permanent, virtually impenetrable blockade. Right now removing it is one of democracy’s last options, and Manchin is stuck thinking we don’t need to because somehow he’s going to bring back the Congressional comity of 1979.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Thomas Veil said:


> Like Angus King, I’m a little reluctant myself. Those who live by the sword, etc.
> 
> But the filibuster was never meant to be an permanent, virtually impenetrable blockade. Right now removing it is one of democracy’s last options, and Manchin is stuck thinking we don’t need to because somehow he’s going to bring back the Congressional comity of 1979.



Exactly.

Manchin already tried the 'Home Alone' shocked face & faux anger when McConnell played games with the 1/6 commission.  He expects McConnell won't pull the same shit over & over again whenever given the chance?  Either the man's an idiot or a disingenuous liar more worried about maintaining a status quo or political opportunity in the future if he needs it.  As pointed out, if McConnell got his way, that opportunity would never happen as McConnell wouldn't hesitate to nuke the filibuster for his own good.

He's no idiot.  Except in the regards to thinking anyone is buying his or Sinema's bullshit about concern for bipartisanship over all else.

Oh yeah, no one's forgotten about Sinema

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1401690622566703105/


----------



## Thomas Veil

You owe it to yourself to read this. A black delivery guy gets harassed by a white resident and delivers an _epic_ put-down.









						Video of Delivery Man Questioned by White Resident Goes Viral
					

The white man reportedly accosted the courier as he delivered opioid overdose prevention medication in San Francisco's Pacific Heights neighborhood.




					www.newsweek.com
				




So much for _that_ effing guy.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Joe Manchin cosponsored the voting-rights bill in 2019 that he's now blocking on the grounds that the GOP doesn't like it
					

Manchin said he wouldn't vote for an elections bill with no bipartisan support. He cosponsored the same bill in 2019 when it had zero GOP cosponsors.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Joe Manchin cosponsored the voting-rights bill in 2019 that he's now blocking on the grounds that the GOP doesn't like it
> 
> 
> Manchin said he wouldn't vote for an elections bill with no bipartisan support. He cosponsored the same bill in 2019 when it had zero GOP cosponsors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com




Somebody, I believe another Congressman, called Manchin the Democrats Mitch McConnell.  He's worse than Mitch.  Mitch doesn't block the agenda of his own party.

This reminds me of a recent Rose McGowan interview I heard where she said both parties are a cult but the Democrats are worse because with Republicans you at least know who the enemies are.


----------



## lizkat

Manchin, yeah...    and part of the problem, a big $$$ part of it, comes with a Koch bros tag on it.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1402269066438586371/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Well ain't this some shit!

TF Guy Abbott.

So, consider what the 1619 Project has wrought:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1402049904516767744/

So question then...

What is going to be different in the 1836 Project that isn't already taught?

The whole point of the 1619 Project was to share information about African Americans that is intentionally NOT taught in schools, because of certain easily **** hurt section of America.

You're basically going to teach the same stuff already taught now, but with greater *spin* & emphasis on things that a certain part of Texans will be happy about?

You got to love how the side that brought us the term "virtue signaling", now pretty confuses "signaling" as the only type of governance they care for.

Who knew teaching was meant to cater?



_Like an old Black joke:  Always stealing shit from Black folk after they've done it._


----------



## lizkat

^^^ Good on Ida Bae Wells for not missing a beat while slapping down an historical marker on what EXACTLY Texas means there.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Civil Rights Leaders and West Virginia Miners Turn Up the Heat on Joe Manchin
					

Patience for Manchin’s self-serving intransigence is nearing a very loud end.




					truthout.org
				




So at this point it sounds like he isn’t even supporting his constituents.  He’s just supporting his pipe dream fan fiction of where he thinks the country should be politically. 

Frankly I don’t care if he loses to a Republican.  At least we’d know what we’re dealing with and they’d be aligned with the right party.


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> ...So question then...
> 
> What is going to be different in the 1836 Project that isn't already taught?



The difference is going to be that they they're going to make it look like Article VIII, SEC. 1. 1845 TX Constitution was a great example of keeping government out of our personal freedoms.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Thomas Veil said:


> The difference is going to be that they they're going to make it look like Article VIII, SEC. 1. 1845 TX Constitution was a great example of keeping government out of our personal freedoms.



It's all about choice.

Provided it's not an unborn in a woman, before the woman realizes she's pregnant.

Whoooo!

Can't wait to see how they rewrite Juneteenth!  Yes Abbott wants to work on that as well.  Although I think it may gloss over a few things.



> Juneteenth, explained
> 
> 
> The holiday’s 156-year history holds a lot of meaning in the fight for Black liberation today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com





> In 1863, the proclamation legally freed millions of enslaved people in the Confederacy, but it exempted those in the Union-loyal border states of Delaware, Maryland, Missouri, and Kentucky. These states held Confederate sympathies and could have seceded; Lincoln exempted them from the proclamation to prevent this. In April 1864, the Senate attempted to close this loophole by passing the 13th Amendment, prohibiting slavery and involuntary servitude in all states, Union and Confederate. But the amendment wouldn’t be enacted by ratification until December 1865.
> 
> And though the Civil War ended in April 1865 when Confederate Gen. Robert E. Lee surrendered at Appomattox, Virginia, enslaved people in Texas didn’t learn about their freedom until June 19, 1865. On that day, almost two and a half years after Lincoln signed the Emancipation Proclamation, Maj. Gen. Gordon Granger of the Union army arrived in Galveston and issued General Order No. 3 that secured the Union army’s authority over Texas. The order stated:






> 15 things you may not know about Juneteenth
> 
> 
> One theory on why Texas slaves didn't learn they were free until 1865, was that the messenger sent to deliver the news was murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ksdk.com





> There are a few theories about why it took slaves so long to learn they were free:
> 
> One popular story is that the messenger on his way to deliver the news was murdered, according to Juneteenth.com.
> Others believe the news was deliberately delayed because the slaves were needed on the plantations.
> And a third theory is that federal troops waited for slave owners to get in one last cotton harvest before heading to Texas to enforce the Emancipation Proclamation.





> 2. It was Major General Gordon Granger who was sent to tell the slaves they were free. He read General Order Number 3, which began: _"The people of Texas are informed that in accordance with a Proclamation from the Executive of the United States, all slaves are free. This involves an absolute equality of rights and rights of property between former masters and slaves, and the connection heretofore existing between them becomes that between employer and hired laborer."_
> 3. Granger stayed in Texas through the summer and encouraged the former slaves to stay on as hired labor, according to the Texas State Historical Association.
> 4. But many of them didn’t wait around to see how things would go in Texas. Even with nowhere to go, some headed north to start fresh with their newfound freedom.
> 5. In the early years, some communities refused to allow Juneteenth celebrations on public property. Many families were forced to find rural areas for their get-togethers. Churches were another popular alternative since local governments had no control over them.
> 6. Some white landowners refused to allow their employees to attend the annual events. But the majority gave them the day off and some even contributed food and money, according to Juneteenth.com.







> 8. Due to racial segregation laws, Emancipation Park remained the only city park in Houston where African Americans were allowed until 1939 when Finnegan Park opened.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Civil Rights Leaders and West Virginia Miners Turn Up the Heat on Joe Manchin
> 
> 
> Patience for Manchin’s self-serving intransigence is nearing a very loud end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truthout.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So at this point it sounds like he isn’t even supporting his constituents.  He’s just supporting his pipe dream fan faction of where he thinks the country should be politically.
> 
> Frankly I don’t care if he loses to a Republican.  At least we’d know what we’re dealing with and they’d be aligned with the right party.




Not sure we'd really know what we're dealing with.  West Virginia is an interestingly complicated state.... even from its inception as a state that separated from the Confederacy *to join the Union as a new state *during the US Civil War.  Virginia had joined the Confederacy in 1861 and West Virginia became a state aligned with the Union in 1863.

Not that that has kept West Virginia from beiing tagged by some as "the most northern southern state and the most southern northern state"ever since that time.  Its politics, economy, general demographics, religious affiliation etc. are all over the map in a lot of ways even if they are largely white and largely self-described Christians.

A sizeable percentage of that state's Christian Protestants is not affiliated with any major denomination, and so their members don't even get counted when pollsters get down to their hairsplitting of the "religious right" in regions of the USA...  yet W.VA is pegged as perhaps the 7th most religious state in the country,  Around 18% of their Protestants belong to independent churches.   Did they vote for Trump?  Probably.  What do they think of him,  or of the antics of Jerry Falwell Jr.?  We're not sure because pollsters are relying on asking the big denominations like Presbyterians and Methodists and Baptists.

So... pinning down their politics is like trying to figure out how many coal miners are still up for the union and how many figure the union's day is past and they long for some authoritarian figure -- yeah, like Trump, you betcha--  to just "bring the jobs back" despite the implication that if they really did came back, they'd be largely stripped over time of the hard-won benefits that the long fights to organize mining workers had gained.   We don't know a lot about that breakout of the West Virginia electorate either.  We know they want jobs.  We're not sure what sort of qualifications they'd lay on "give us jobs" now in the wake of the pandemic and the stimulus programs and the shifting sands there as states start trying to rein in unemployment benefits. 

In this reframing of "work" itself in the USA as a result of necessities during the pandemic, there is definitely recognition that finishing broadband deployment  to underserved areas is essential and makes working from places with lower costs of living more feasible.   And the days of citizens blithely allowing stuff like separation of land ownership from mineral rights is, well...  yeah, over.

Now West Virginians want brownfield cleanups and they may well look askance at Trump-era deregulaton of coal waste tipping.... and they sure don't expect to pay for cleanups out of income taxes because that money is not there.    Most of all they want a piece of Biden's rescue plan, invewstment in their communities,  to make up for the fact that the coal magnates didn't exactly get all philanthropic with their profits over lo these many decades.









						West Virginia Has Everyone’s Attention. What Does It Really Need? (Published 2021)
					

With the right federal response, it could become a model of renewal for other places around the country that prosperity has left behind.




					www.nytimes.com
				






> “Making a place a good place to live becomes much more important now,” said Adam Ozimek, the chief economist at the freelance platform Upwork. “That’s also a much healthier type of competition than who’s going to give the Bass Pro outlet the biggest tax cut.”
> 
> That idea reframes the major infrastructure investments Senator Manchin and President Biden have proposed. Broadband, above all, is an essential precondition to remote work. Well-maintained roads, new parks and other public amenities also enhance quality of life. And major investments in environmental cleanup — because the environment is central to West Virginia’s allure — become an economic development strategy, too.
> 
> Until now, many organizations in West Virginia lament that the state has focused too heavily on luring outside employers, rather than building up the state’s own assets.
> 
> “If we’re going to think big about this, do we want any job at any price?” said Karen Jacobson, who leads the housing authority in Randolph County. “From any employer who’s going to take the deal now and leave 10 years from now?”




Of course that was back in February...  and so now one wonders if Manchin imagines he can punish the Democrats by ditching his bluedog ways on votes that lend power back to the Republican Party....  and if he can still expect largesse for his state  --and to his credit-taking in a future election?--   to flow out from Washington DC.   The Democrats are rather looking to capitalize on their 2020 White House and Senate wins and to expand their appeal to the electorate in 2022.

Manchin is going the other way... and he may not be thinking realistically of the West Virginia  electorate's needs.   Maybe it's going to be up to more pragmatic less hyperpartisan (and local) movers and shakers in West Virginia  communities to remind people what's at stake for them in Biden's proposals.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> Not sure we'd really know what we're dealing with.  West Virginia is an interestingly complicated state.... even from its inception as a state that separated from the Confederacy *to join the Union as a new state *during the US Civil War.  Virginia had joined the Confederacy in 1861 and West Virginia became a state aligned with the Union in 1863.
> 
> Not that that has kept West Virginia from beiing tagged by some as "the most northern southern state and the most southern northern state"ever since that time.  Its politics, economy, general demographics, religious affiliation etc. are all over the map in a lot of ways even if they are largely white and largely self-described Christians.
> 
> A sizeable percentage of that state's Christian Protestants is not affiliated with any major denomination, and so their members don't even get counted when pollsters get down to their hairsplitting of the "religious right" in regions of the USA...  yet W.VA is pegged as perhaps the 7th most religious state in the country,  Around 18% of their Protestants belong to independent churches.   Did they vote for Trump?  Probably.  What do they think of him,  or of the antics of Jerry Falwell Jr.?  We're not sure because pollsters are relying on asking the big denominations like Presbyterians and Methodists and Baptists.
> 
> So... pinning down their politics is like trying to figure out how many coal miners are still up for the union and how many figure the union's day is past and they long for some authoritarian figure -- yeah, like Trump, you betcha--  to just "bring the jobs back" despite the implication that if they really did came back, they'd be largely stripped over time of the hard-won benefits that the long fights to organize mining workers had gained.   We don't know a lot about that breakout of the West Virginia electorate either.  We know they want jobs.  We're not sure what sort of qualifications they'd lay on "give us jobs" now in the wake of the pandemic and the stimulus programs and the shifting sands there as states start trying to rein in unemployment benefits.
> 
> In this reframing of "work" itself in the USA as a result of necessities during the pandemic, there is definitely recognition that finishing broadband deployment  to underserved areas is essential and makes working from places with lower costs of living more feasible.   And the days of citizens blithely allowing stuff like separation of land ownership from mineral rights is, well...  yeah, over.
> 
> Now West Virginians want brownfield cleanups and they may well look askance at Trump-era deregulaton of coal waste tipping.... and they sure don't expect to pay for cleanups out of income taxes because that money is not there.    Most of all they want a piece of Biden's rescue plan, invewstment in their communities,  to make up for the fact that the coal magnates didn't exactly get all philanthropic with their profits over lo these many decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> West Virginia Has Everyone’s Attention. What Does It Really Need? (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> With the right federal response, it could become a model of renewal for other places around the country that prosperity has left behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that was back in February...  and so now one wonders if Manchin imagines he can punish the Democrats by ditching his bluedog ways on votes that lend power back to the Republican Party....  and if he can still expect largesse for his state  --and to his credit-taking in a future election?--   to flow out from Washington DC.   The Democrats are rather looking to capitalize on their 2020 White House and Senate wins and to expand their appeal to the electorate in 2022.
> 
> Manchin is going the other way... and he may not be thinking realistically of the West Virginia  electorate's needs.   Maybe it's going to be up to more pragmatic less hyperpartisan (and local) movers and shakers in West Virginia  communities to remind people what's at stake for them in Biden's proposals.




From everything I've read Manchin would get replaced by a Republican if he lost an election, but if he does and you're saying that will still make the representative unpredictable I say that's still better because you'd have to assume the rep is Trumpy and anything they do outside that predictability would be a positive for the left.  With Manchin currently you can assume the worst for the left and that's exactly what you are going to get.

Saw a clip last night of McConnell saying point blank that the era of bipartisanship is over.  That's probably been over for McConnell for at least the past decade, but even with him saying that directly now I'm sure Manchin is going to cling even more to his dream (or whatever evil motive he has) of bipartisanship because he's a self serving asshole who, like Trump, wants to abuse his position to the fullest and put himself above all other interests.


----------



## JayMysteri0

"When you tell the world you are going into space, but in the past told your gov't you lost money & need a tax break."

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1402327203602255872/


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> From everything I've read Manchin would get replaced by a Republican if he lost an election, but if he does and you're saying that will still make the representative unpredictable I say that's still better because you'd have to assume the rep is Trumpy and anything they do outside that predictability would be a positive for the left.  With Manchin currently you can assume the worst for the left and that's exactly what you are going to get.
> 
> Saw a clip last night of McConnell saying point blank that the era of bipartisanship is over.  That's probably been over for McConnell for at least the past decade, but even with him saying that directly now I'm sure Manchin is going to cling even more to his dream (or whatever evil motive he has) of bipartisanship because he's a self serving asshole who, like Trump, wants to abuse his position to the fullest and put himself above all other interests.




tbh I don't know what Manchin has in mind past trying to walk the fence and keep his Senate seat with the help of pro-Trump voters.   I just don't get how he figures to do best by his own state in the competition for deployment of federal funds when he's in Biden's face on the filibuster.    Unless the Dems don't mean to pull the trigger on the filibuster anyway...  which is possible.  

After all, when power swings the other way again the Dems will not be happy to see assorted right-wing legislation make it  to law on a simple majority in the Senate...  even for all their current talk of the filibuster being antidemocratic..   Not so long ago, Democrats argued that the filibuster protects the rights of minority opinion.    Accusations of a "tyranny of the majority" tend to get put about in a very partisan era only when a vote is very close, rather than when a party manages to round up 60 votes to get something across the line.  









						Democrats Cannot Erase The History Or Hypocrisy Of The Filibuster
					

Below is my column on the ongoing Democratic effort to get rid of the Senate filibuster. There are good-faith arguments against filibusters but there is a new campaign to declare the rule as racist…




					jonathanturley.org
				




Of course one may argue that NEITHER party can erase the history or hypocrisy of how the filibuster has been used from time to time.  But in my mind it's not outrageous for the Senate to have a rule that for certain categories of legislation, of significant potential impact on the entire nation, for 60 votes to be the bar that must be met for the bill to become law.   It only guarantees that dissent will be heard.

 Nothing guarantees that a minority party won't abuse the privilege, and over our history both parties have done that and turned filibusters into assorted circuses or just blatant obstruction.    Not sure that's worse than asking the Senate to round up a larger plurality of votes on major legislation.  It may only seem so to partisans when they're on the upside of a very close majoritarian vote but 60 votes looks like too high a mountain to climb.  

Bottom line in the case of Biden's proposed legislation,  it behooves the Dems to sell in the plan itself to the citizens, get them to consider the proposals rather than just the Republicans' knee-jerk objections to it.   Sixty votes is not out of the question on his budget plan, if you believe the public polling about Biden and his administration so far.... and if you believe that Senators on the R side of the aisle actually do answer to all the voters in their respective states.

I think that's the sticking point nowadays for the Dems...  it's not clear that more than a handful of Republican Senators (not even 10 of them?)  are responsive to the will of the people in their states, rather than to the RNC's decision to ignore policy issues and make allegiance to Donald Trump its sole platform.

The question then becomes whether the voters in those states will signal to Senators that they want the policy issues debated on merit else the Senate seats become more vulnerable.   The question of a 60-vote rule and filibuster's existence or nonexistence are not going to resolve that.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> "When you tell the world you are going into space, but in the past told your gov't you lost money & need a tax break."
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1402327203602255872/




The outrage over this hasn’t lapsed.  Both the government and news media protect the rich mostly by not talking about it or treating it like it’s as newsworthy as a firefighter rescuing a cat from a tree, a short mention before they move to more important issues like cancel culture and the latest quote from a Trump supporter politician.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> tbh I don't know what Manchin has in mind past trying to walk the fence and keep his Senate seat with the help of pro-Trump voters.   I just don't get how he figures to do best by his own state in the competition for deployment of federal funds when he's in Biden's face on the filibuster.    Unless the Dems don't mean to pull the trigger on the filibuster anyway...  which is possible.
> 
> After all, when power swings the other way again the Dems will not be happy to see assorted right-wing legislation make it  to law on a simple majority in the Senate...  even for all their current talk of the filibuster being antidemocratic..   Not so long ago, Democrats argued that the filibuster protects the rights of minority opinion.    Accusations of a "tyranny of the majority" tend to get put about in a very partisan era only when a vote is very close, rather than when a party manages to round up 60 votes to get something across the line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats Cannot Erase The History Or Hypocrisy Of The Filibuster
> 
> 
> Below is my column on the ongoing Democratic effort to get rid of the Senate filibuster. There are good-faith arguments against filibusters but there is a new campaign to declare the rule as racist…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jonathanturley.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course one may argue that NEITHER party can erase the history or hypocrisy of how the filibuster has been used from time to time.  But in my mind it's not outrageous for the Senate to have a rule that for certain categories of legislation, of significant potential impact on the entire nation, for 60 votes to be the bar that must be met for the bill to become law.   It only guarantees that dissent will be heard.
> 
> Nothing guarantees that a minority party won't abuse the privilege, and over our history both parties have done that and turned filibusters into assorted circuses or just blatant obstruction.    Not sure that's worse than asking the Senate to round up a larger plurality of votes on major legislation.  It may only seem so to partisans when they're on the upside of a very close majoritarian vote but 60 votes looks like too high a mountain to climb.
> 
> Bottom line in the case of Biden's proposed legislation,  it behooves the Dems to sell in the plan itself to the citizens, get them to consider the proposals rather than just the Republicans' knee-jerk objections to it.   Sixty votes is not out of the question on his budget plan, if you believe the public polling about Biden and his administration so far.... and if you believe that Senators on the R side of the aisle actually do answer to all the voters in their respective states.
> 
> I think that's the sticking point nowadays for the Dems...  it's not clear that more than a handful of Republican Senators (not even 10 of them?)  are responsive to the will of the people in their states, rather than to the RNC's decision to ignore policy issues and make allegiance to Donald Trump its sole platform.
> 
> The question then becomes whether the voters in those states will signal to Senators that they want the policy issues debated on merit else the Senate seats become more vulnerable.   The question of a 60-vote rule and filibuster's existence or nonexistence are not going to resolve that.




I saw an interview with Manchin on Fox. Not sure who the host was, but unbelievably even the Fox news host suggested he was going about things the wrong way. By Machin blabbing all over the place about voting against Democrat bills he’s completely removed Republicans’ incentive to be bipartisan. They can just kick back and watch him kill bill after bill.

Selling the bills to the citizens? The right’s media won’t do that, and even if you took Trump out of the equation, Senators are loyal to the party before their constituents. Blanket obstruction from the right existed before Trump. The best you can hope for is they get voted out of office because once they are in they are going to put party as the priority over everything else. Same thing happens on the left. The only time you’ll ever hear them site their constituents’ desires is when it falls in line with the national party message. My personal favorite was Pelosi saying Democrat voters don’t want change right after Democrats got crushed the 2016 elections. With the Democrat party it’s always about people being obstructed or too lazy vote. They won’t entertain the possibility that people purposely didn’t vote for them, be it not giving them a reason to vote for them or a history of broken promises and pipe dreams.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> The outrage over this hasn’t lapsed.  Both the government and news media protect the rich mostly by not talking about it or treating it like it’s as newsworthy as a firefighter rescuing a cat from a tree, a short mention before they move to more important issues like cancel culture and the latest quote from a Trump supporter politician.




Maybe the media should write more often about how the IRS tends to over-audit returns from categories like waitstaff and hair salon workers making like 25k or less, seeking to nail them for having under-reported tips.

It's a fact that the very rich and the working poor or those with earned income tax credits (the latter requiring an inherently more complicated tax return, so more subject to error even when not fraudulent) are most often audited, and now thanks to the Pro Publica investigation, we know that the extremely wealthy among the "rich" can often manage to slip net adverse personal effects of the highly audited wealthy category.

 For Americans "in the middle" - say $100-200k income, upper middle class--  the audit rate is lower based on an assumption by the IRS that more of their income is documented by W2s or 1099s --so there's less room to fudge on the income side-- and they tend also to take the standard deduction based on their adjusted gross income.









						Taxes 2020: These two groups of taxpayers face the highest audit rates
					

An IRS audit over taxes is about half as likely as it was five years ago. Even so, two groups face higher rates than others.



					www.usatoday.com
				






> Poor taxpayers, or those earning less than $25,000 annually, have an audit rate of 0.69% — more than 50% higher than the overall audit rate. It also means low-income taxpayers are more likely to get audited than any other group, except Americans with incomes of more than $500,000.






> Audit rates sharply spike for taxpayers with an annual income of more than $500,000. In fact, wealthy taxpayers with annual income of at least $10 million have the highest audit rate of all groups, at more than 6%.
> 
> “Statistically, the people over $10 million still have the highest percentage, but their rate of audit is declining,” DiBenedetto says.
> 
> With the reduction in IRS staff, all income groups have seen a decline in their audit rates, although the rich have enjoyed a sharper reduction than the poor. For instance, *Americans with annual incomes of more than $10 million have enjoyed a 75% decline in audit rates since 2013, according to the most recent data from the IRS. The audit rate for taxpayers earning less than $25,000 has dipped about 30% during the same period.*


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> Maybe the media should write more often about how the IRS tends to over-audit returns from categories like waitstaff and hair salon workers making like 25k or less, seeking to nail them for having under-reported tips.
> 
> It's a fact that the very rich and the working poor or those with earned income tax credits (the latter requiring an inherently more complicated tax return, so more subject to error even when not fraudulent) are most often audited, and now thanks to the Pro Publica investigation, we know that the extremely wealthy among the "rich" can often manage to slip net adverse personal effects of the highly audited wealthy category.
> 
> For Americans "in the middle" - say $100-200k income, upper middle class--  the audit rate is lower based on an assumption by the IRS that more of their income is documented by W2s or 1099s --so there's less room to fudge on the income side-- and they tend also to take the standard deduction based on their adjusted gross income.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taxes 2020: These two groups of taxpayers face the highest audit rates
> 
> 
> An IRS audit over taxes is about half as likely as it was five years ago. Even so, two groups face higher rates than others.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usatoday.com




My taxes are very basic.  I rent, am not married, and don't have kids.  It takes me less than half an hour to do my taxes using the TurboTax app on my iPhone, done it for years.  This year it determined the federal government owes me $336.  Fine, great.  Then they decided to audit me and determined I actually owe them $261.  WTF?  Like I said, my taxes are very simple and everything is done digitally from my W2 info being transferred to Turbotax to them sending it to the IRS.   How could that even happen?  And given how the IRS works, I'm sure this is going to red flag me for future audits like I'm some kind of major tax dodger who can't be trusted.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> How could that even happen?




It doesn't make any sense...


----------



## JayMysteri0

Some @$$hole wants to be the first & foremost TF Guy

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1402401369915600904/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Some @$$hole wants to be the first & foremost TF Guy
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1402401369915600904/



Does Manchin just stick his fingers in his ears when Mitch talks?

Does he really think that if the Dems “take the high road” and keep the filibuster, that Republicans will honor that when they get the Senate back? The same party that said it’s not right to seat a SCOTUS justice too close to the end of a president’s term, only to flip and force through Amy Coney Barrett? Dems need to accomplish something! Manchin! Wake the F up!!!


----------



## User.45

SuperMatt said:


> Does Manchin just stick his fingers in his ears when Mitch talks?
> 
> Does he really think that if the Dems “take the high road” and keep the filibuster, that Republicans will honor that when they get the Senate back? The same party that said it’s not right to seat a SCOTUS justice too close to the end of a president’s term, only to flip and force through Amy Coney Barrett? Dems need to accomplish something! Manchin! Wake the F up!!!



Something is really going on with Manchin, this is now beyond anything I could explain away with different values and principles. 
His behavior is so absurd and politically self-destructive I have to think someone has dirt on him or on his family, because no fucking was for this to make any other sense.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> Does Manchin just stick his fingers in his ears when Mitch talks?
> 
> Does he really think that if the Dems “take the high road” and keep the filibuster, that Republicans will honor that when they get the Senate back? The same party that said it’s not right to seat a SCOTUS justice too close to the end of a president’s term, only to flip and force through Amy Coney Barrett? Dems need to accomplish something! Manchin! Wake the F up!!!




This is 100% on Democrats.  Mitch basically said "That thing I've blatantly been doing my entire political career I am now fully admitting to then and going forward."  And you'll STILL have Democrats going "I think we can find an acceptable compromise." because way too many Democrats are nice guy carpets who can't distinguish between nice guy policy and being a nice guy wet blanket easily rolled over.

If Democrats really believed they are correct and on the right side of history then they should be just as willing as Republicans to risk burning the whole system down in pursuit of it.  At this point in history anything less than that is just prolonging a victory for Republicans.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> This is 100% on Democrats.  Mitch basically said "That thing I've blatantly been doing my entire political career I am now fully admitting to then and going forward."  And you'll STILL have Democrats going "I think we can find an acceptable compromise." because way too many Democrats are nice guy carpets who can't distinguish between nice guy policy and being a nice guy wet blanket easily rolled over.
> 
> If Democrats really believed they are correct and on the right side of history then they should be just as willing as Republicans to risk burning the whole system down in pursuit of it.  At this point in history anything less than that is just prolonging a victory for Republicans.



There are 48 out of 50 Democrats willing to kill the filibuster… so when you say “democrats” it really comes down to 2 specific democrats. And I promise you, if we get back to 51 Republicans, there will be 51 Republicans ready to kill the filibuster as soon as there is something they want to pass.


----------



## SuperMatt

TF Professor:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1402322898073767938/

He compared accusations of sexual misconduct towards professors to McCarthyism or the Tulsa race massacre. He actually wrote that the reason for the Tulsa race massacre was a false accusation against one black kid. Holy crap Einstein, that was the PRETENSE for it. This dude is a computer science professor, head of the department.

TL;DR: Accusations of sexual misconduct towards white male professors in 2021 is what caused the Tulsa race massacre 100 years ago.


----------



## SuperMatt

Is anybody surprised that TF guy was lying when he said he was sorry for his billions spent on extreme partisan politics?









						Koch-and-switch
					

About seven months ago, billionaire businessman Charles Koch's smiling face was in the pages of the Wall Street Journal. The 85-year-old Koch had spent decades funding a vast network of far-right causes, including the Tea Party, the movement which laid the groundwork for Donald Trump's ascension...




					popular.info


----------



## JayMysteri0

Maybe NOT exactly TF guy, but... Ewww!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1403088971106635776/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Maybe NOT exactly TF guy, but... Ewww!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1403088971106635776/




Ugh.  Gotta say The Hill knows how to pick a photo.


----------



## lizkat

So the new intro to walkback of a justifiable cancel is "well I wasn't thinking very well, or very much,,,"

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1403073007652950018/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Everyone is THAT guy in the background, just stunned in place listening & seeing this

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1403085312251908096/


----------



## JayMysteri0

So as we learn more about the past administration & their actions with the DoJ & democrats in congress, it might be interesting to remember this interaction when a certain guy was in front of congress.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1403177636734636035/

Yup.  This is the kind of gov't some people want, and see no problem with.






https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1403185160477097989/


----------



## JayMysteri0

I'm starting to realize for some, feelings must be like a warm blanket.  You somehow 'touch' their feelings, and people act like you stole their blanket & they've been violated.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1403356399841775620/

So it means it's time to invoke their privilege and do something about it.

F- other people's feelings while you do it with absolutely not right to do so.


----------



## JayMysteri0

FFS

When one group wants something ( CRT ) specifically taught in school because it involves a history they don't care to acknowledge, you know it's about feelings.  Feelings that have to be acknowledged over history and current day events, to remind you why they don't want something specifically taught.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1403492157256654851/

This is an escalation of things since a group didn't win an election, it must be because the count was wrong.  Now it's if Black kids become valedictorian, it must be because the system was wrong.  Because of feelings, the group that mocked 'participation awards' have become the biggest criers for them themselves.



> White parents claim calculation error after two Black students get high school’s top honors: report
> 
> 
> A high school in Mississippi is facing accusations of racism for naming two white students co-valedictorian and co-salutatorian after the school had already announced a valedictorian and …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com





> A high school in Mississippi is facing accusations of racism for naming two white students co-valedictorian and co-salutatorian after the school had already announced a valedictorian and salutatorian, both of whom are Black.
> 
> After West Point High School students Ikeria Washington and Layla Temple were named valedictorian and salutatorian, respectively, the white parents of two students met with the superintendent of West Point’s school district and raised complaints that the school had not properly calculated criteria to determine the two designations, according to a New York Times report.
> 
> After consulting the school's student handbook, West Point's school district's superintendent named the two white students as co-valedictorian and co-salutatorian several days later.
> 
> Burnell McDonald, the superintendent, told Mississippi Today that race did not play a role in the decision to name a second valedictorian and salutatorian, but instead attributed it to the high school guidance counselor not being given accurate information on how to calculate the designations.
> 
> However, in interviews with the New York Times, the families of Ikeria Washington and Layla Temple, expressed frustration and confusion with the outcome. The New York Times also reported that the families are considering suing.
> 
> A spokesperson for West Point's school district was not immediately available for comment.
> 
> According to the Times, the initial grade calculation was based on quality point average, which gives extra weight to grades from advanced placement courses. The second calculation was based on unweighted grade point average.




https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1403528274869903376/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> FFS
> 
> When one group wants something ( CRT ) specifically taught in school because it involves a history they don't care to acknowledge, you know it's about feelings.  Feelings that have to be acknowledged over history and current day events, to remind you why they don't want something specifically taught.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1403492157256654851/
> 
> This is an escalation of things since a group didn't win an election, it must be because the count was wrong.  Now it's if Black kids become valedictorian, it must be because the system was wrong.  Because of feelings, the group that mocked 'participation awards' have become the biggest criers for them themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1403528274869903376/



A couple years after my dad married his 2nd wife, they visited with me and my sister and we ate out. At dinner, my stepmother started telling a story. Her sons were in their first year of college at the time and it was the end of the semester, and they were only given a B in some class. Apparently they felt they deserved an A, and got together with their study group to complain to the Dean because the syllabus seemed to say that grades of 80 and above were A, instead of 90 and above.

I was pretty speechless because my dad is a teacher and I knew he saw through this BS immediately… it was clearly just a typo on the syllabus… but he wants to please the new wife, so he was backing her up. I just said nothing… because it was completely entitled BS and I didn’t want to ruin dinner with an argument. I don’t even recall what the outcome was, but stepmom didn’t even have a college degree, and encouraged her kids to be cool and hang out with the right people instead of studying. You want an A? Earn the f-ing grade; don‘t come up with a stupid scheme or hope to sweet-talk the Dean.

I hate it when anybody knowingly tries to cheat like this, and it always brings that story to my mind.

In this case… parents appeal to the superintendent’s white supremacist side and get what they want even though they KNOW the other kids took tougher courses and deserved the honors. And these utter pile of trash parents got it. You thought Alabama was racist? Mississippi says “hold my beer…”

PS - My stepmom’s name literally is Karen.


----------



## SuperMatt

Guess what the Washington Post thinks about taxing Billionaires. Seriously, F Jeff Bezos.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1403099938154717184/


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> A couple years after my dad married his 2nd wife, they visited with me and my sister and we ate out. At dinner, my stepmother started telling a story. Her sons were in their first year of college at the time and it was the end of the semester, and they were only given a B in some class. Apparently they felt they deserved an A, and got together with their study group to complain to the Dean because the syllabus seemed to say that grades of 80 and above were A, instead of 90 and above.
> 
> I was pretty speechless because my dad is a teacher and I knew he saw through this BS immediately… it was clearly just a typo on the syllabus… but he wants to please the new wife, so he was backing her up. I just said nothing… because it was completely entitled BS and I didn’t want to ruin dinner with an argument. I don’t even recall what the outcome was, but stepmom didn’t even have a college degree, and encouraged her kids to be cool and hang out with the right people instead of studying. You want an A? Earn the f-ing grade; don‘t come up with a stupid scheme or hope to sweet-talk the Dean.
> 
> I hate it when anybody knowingly tries to cheat like this, and it always brings that story to my mind.
> 
> In this case… parents appeal to the superintendent’s white supremacist side and get what they want even though they KNOW the other kids took tougher courses and deserved the honors. And these utter pile of trash parents got it. You thought Alabama was racist? Mississippi says “hold my beer…”
> 
> PS - My stepmom’s name literally is Karen.



I would like to say, I don't want to think the superintendent is a 'white supremacist'.  I think of them as being like your father in your anecdote.  Right now it's very important to figures in position to heed 'white tears', for fear of being labelled reverse racist, and have the 45 crowd possibly threatening your life.  For all the scariness of ANTIFA & BLM supposedly, I haven't heard much of them threatening the lives of anyone not heeding their feelings, like the current rash of upset people involving race.  If the superintendent was a white supremacist I imagine they've channelled Ron Desantis or some William Barr level of obfuscation, instead of trying to please everyone.


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> When one group wants something ( CRT ) specifically taught in school because it involves a history they don't care to acknowledge, you know it's about feelings. Feelings that have to be acknowledged over history and current day events, to remind you why they don't want something specifically taught.



On the subject of CRT.

It is not taught. It is a theoretical lens. It’s not even taught in graduate school. If you want to use CRT to do _research_, you research CRT to see how it would apply to your proposed research. Seriously. It is not taught anywhere (especially in K-12).


----------



## JayMysteri0

Alli said:


> On the subject of CRT.
> 
> It is not taught. It is a theoretical lens. It’s not even taught in graduate school. If you want to use CRT to do _research_, you research CRT to see how it would apply to your proposed research. Seriously. It is not taught anywhere (especially in K-12).



Tell this guy again



> Florida board of education approves DeSantis' rule banning critical race theory
> 
> 
> The Florida Board of Education on Thursday approved a rule that Gov. Ron DeSantis advanced in order to ban teaching certain ideas about race and history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com





> The Florida Board of Education on Thursday approved a rule that Gov. Ron DeSantis advanced in order to ban teaching certain ideas about race and history.
> 
> The rule reads: "Instruction on the required topics must be factual and objective and may not suppress or distort significant historical events, such as the Holocaust, and may not define American history as something other than the creation of a new nation based largely on universal principles stated in the Declaration of Independence."
> 
> The rule came as part of a broader push by DeSantis and other Republicans to eliminate what they say are manifestations of critical race theory in schools. DeSantis' office told Fox News that the rule excludes the term "critical race theory" because "CRT isn't the only issue."
> 
> "No child should be classified as a ‘victim’ or ‘oppressor’ based on their race or ethnicity," said DeSantis press secretary Christina Pushaw.



It all seems to be in the wording & creative interpretations.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1403589164105408512/


----------



## JayMysteri0

_This F'n guy is reserved for those F'n guys in the past.  A past some don't want to reflect on because it's ugly, and they don't like being reminded how ugly we've been.  Even though what makes this country great is we can look at our own ugliness towards others, recognize it, and work to fix it.  Fix it so it becomes a thing of ultimate beauty, something that our descendants just take for granted & have to hopefully never experience because we fixed it._


Another example of why all this fuss about CRT is more about a group's feelings, than history

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1403887361767903232/

Yes, there's a Loving Day.



> June 12 is Loving Day — when interracial marriage finally became legal in the U.S.
> 
> 
> "Loving Day" celebrates the historic ruling in  Loving v. Virginia, which declared unconstitutional a Virginia law prohibiting mixed-race marriage — and legalized interracial marriage in every state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org




It's a day because we're America & we did shameful things.  We celebrate things we eventually get right.  What may not be important to others can be very important to the rest of us.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yes, she's still stupid,

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1403738626152935429/

and people voted for her into office.


----------



## JayMysteri0

JayMysteri0 said:


> FFS
> 
> When one group wants something ( CRT ) specifically taught in school because it involves a history they don't care to acknowledge, you know it's about feelings.  Feelings that have to be acknowledged over history and current day events, to remind you why they don't want something specifically taught.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1403492157256654851/
> 
> This is an escalation of things since a group didn't win an election, it must be because the count was wrong.  Now it's if Black kids become valedictorian, it must be because the system was wrong.  Because of feelings, the group that mocked 'participation awards' have become the biggest criers for them themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1403528274869903376/



When you hear it explained...

It sounds even more shitty.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404253665767084033/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404270996379607042/

Wait.  Why delete such an honest tweet, that YOU took the time out to write & hit the 'send' button.

Oh right, not a good look.  An honest one of you, but NOT a good look AT you.



> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2021/05/27/it-appears-that-all-those-odd-greg-kelly-tweets-are-actually-coming-greg-kelly/






> The reinvention of Greg Kelly from charismatic New York insider to firebrand Trump booster
> 
> 
> Once best known as the son of a popular New York police commissioner, Greg Kelly shifted course after he landed a primetime slot on right-wing TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.insider.com






> Newsmax host under fire for blaming black army officer pepper-sprayed in traffic stop
> 
> 
> Second Lieutenant Caron Nazario filed a lawsuit against two Virginia police officers who reportedly pepper-sprayed and assaulted him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> money.yahoo.com









Sound like any crowd you've read posts of lately?   



> Newsmax 'Reviewing' Host's Racist Tweets About How White People Being in the Military 'Made a Big Difference With Morale'
> 
> 
> Newsmax's Greg Kelly spoke out against diversity in the most racist way possible; then he tried to clean it up by proclaiming his love for 'Ebony & Ivory.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theroot.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Reminder of one of our bigger TF Guys, as he demonstrates his flexibility with democracy

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404418501331361799/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Reminder of one of our bigger TF Guys, as he demonstrates his flexibility with democracy
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404418501331361799/



Um, a majority ... of those in the southern states ... of people who were allowed to vote.... isn’t a majority.

Right after the Civil War, we saw the real majority of people voted for black congressmen. Violent white mobs took care of that, then they got a “majority” and made it essentially illegal for black people to vote.

Rand Paul always presents himself as a “smart” guy, and his devotées eat that up. But things like this show he’s nowhere near as smart as he claims to be.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404569473357602817/

Obligatory aside to the discussion of CRT

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404580298751311873/

That woman is what happens when history is hidden from them.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404569473357602817/
> 
> Obligatory aside to the discussion of CRT
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404580298751311873/
> 
> That woman is what happens when history is hidden from them.



Thank goodness for the Holocaust museum. Even somebody as crass as MTG can’t help but be affected by seeing direct evidence of what happened.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This will end well

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404593031735648264/


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> Thank goodness for the Holocaust museum. Even somebody as crass as MTG can’t help but be affected by seeing direct evidence of what happened.



Let’s send her to the Museum of Natural History next. Maybe we can convince her that evolution is real, too.


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> Let’s send her to the Museum of Natural History next. Maybe we can convince her that evolution is real, too.



I love the free DC museums!


----------



## JayMysteri0

Don't believe all of this uproar over CRT isn't about feelings?

Try to figure out how God is affected in anyway with telling the truth about the history of African Americans.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404818346013515777/

I'll wait.






And a church pastor is in his feelings why?

...and to follow up...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404906126823600128/

See?  It isn't all bad.  Some people were very much on the right side of history, as there always is.  It's only the b--- hurt, who cry about a past they are ashamed of.  We're America, we used to try & fix our  & be proud of doing it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Uh, again me confused...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1404769308866142210/


----------



## SuperMatt

This evil human being… Attorney General Eric Schmitt of Missouri.





There is copious evidence that Lamar Johnson is innocent of murder, but the AG doesn’t like the prosecutor so he worked with the judge and the state Supreme Court to make sure Lamar stays in prison. Yeah, the cops lied and paid a witness $4,000 to lie, and 2 others actually confessed to the murder. But this AG fought to keep Lamar in jail anyway. I guess you can call the judge and Supreme Court TFGs too.








			https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2019/07/26/st-louis-lamar-johnson-conviction-police-scandal/
		




> The state’s theory stretched the physical limits of the human body. Somehow on the night of Oct. 30, 1994, Lamar Johnson left his friend’s apartment, traveled three miles to Marcus Boyd’s front porch with one other man, killed Boyd, fled on foot and arrived back at the apartment to continue socializing with friends — all in “no more than five minutes."
> 
> Now, the St. Louis Circuit Attorney’s Office says it knows how prosecutors managed to convince a jury it was true: Police and prosecutors made up the evidence, according to a 67-page motion seeking to vacate Johnson’s first-degree murder conviction and grant him a new trial after 24 years behind bars.




You might remember Eric Schmitt for trying to intervene on behalf of the McCloskey family who are being prosecuted for waving guns at peaceful protesters in June 2020…

Or:



> In August 2019, Schmitt signed on to a brief before the U.S. Supreme Court arguing that federal law does not protect lesbian, gay, bisexual or transgender individuals from workplace discrimination under the 1964 Civil Rights law.



Or:
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1336506935982624768/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Reminder:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1405175053998821380/

In case any excuses are tried

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1405236680840421378/

This is who we have to work with.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Mitch nervous, that others won't stay on racist point?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1405558906001178634/

Nah.  I don't think so.  The undead don't do nervous.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> Mitch nervous, that others won't stay on racist point?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1405558906001178634/
> 
> Nah.  I don't think so.  The undead don't do nervous.




Out of Mitch’s mouth is where pop culture words go to die. I hope they have something cued up to replace cancel culture.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Projection, thy FUCKING name is...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1405571028693262338/


----------



## JayMysteri0

A group we should have long taken a look at in TFG

The music industry.  Today.  Streaming


----------



## JayMysteri0

One of the unfortunate things is that this forum existed after 45 was president.  Otherwise I have a feeling he'd be half the TF Guy entries.

Case in point:


> According to an excerpt from Michael C. Bender's upcoming book, published in Politico, former president Trump said 'I’ve done all this stuff for the Blacks' in response to a lack of support from Black voters amid protests following the murder of George Floyd
> The excerpt indicates that Trump's son-in-law Jared Kushner had persuaded him to support criminal justice reform. Bender also says that during an interview, Trump said he made Juneteenth "a day to remember."




https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1405903018101514243/



> ‘I Made Juneteenth Very Famous’: The Inside Story of Trump’s Post-George Floyd Month
> 
> 
> Aggressive tweets, a rally on Juneteenth and other ways Trump further alienated Black voters during a crucial month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com





> The frustration and anguish that had accrued among Black Americans after decades of debasing systemic racism had been emphatically—finally—cracked open by the death of George Floyd, who’d been murdered by police a few weeks earlier. As protesters poured into the streets of the nation’s capital and major municipalities, Trump privately told advisers that he wished he’d been quicker to support police and more aggressive in his pushback against protesters.
> 
> Trump had staked nearly his entire campaign in 2016 around a law-and-order image, and now groaned that the criminal justice reform that Kushner had persuaded him to support made him look weak and—even worse—hadn’t earned him any goodwill among Black voters.
> 
> “I’ve done all this stuff for the Blacks—it’s always Jared telling me to do this,” Trump said to one confidante on Father’s Day. “And they all f------ hate me, and none of them are going to vote for me.”





> A month after the murder of Floyd, Trump was dumping on his son-in-law, and he was also abandoning the chance to improve his relationship with Black leaders and Black voters during a particularly tumultuous moment in U.S. race relations and the presidential campaign. The story of this month, from the murder of Floyd to Trump’s assertion that his outreach to Black voters wasn’t working, is one of missed opportunities and bungled messaging, even in the eyes of some of Trump’s closest advisers, who described their firsthand accounts with me during the past year. Many of the sources spoke to me on the condition of deep background, an agreement that meant I could share their stories without direct attribution.
> 
> Trump had long struggled with addressing the nation’s racial issues, and his senior staff hadn’t included a single Black staffer since he’d fired Omarosa Manigault Newman—a former contestant on his reality television show—at the end of 2017. In August 2018, White House counselor Kellyanne Conway had been asked on NBC’s _Meet the Press_ to name the top Black official in the Trump White House and could only come up with his first name: Ja’Ron.
> 
> But Ja’Ron Smith was two pay grades below the top ranks. After Conway’s interview, Smith asked for a promotion to formalize his role as the West Wing’s senior-most Black official and close the $50,000 salary gap. Kushner agreed but then put him off for the next two years.




A frightening piece that reminds you what transactional PoS this man is, and has no place in a job where he's supposed to work for the good of the whole country.



> Still, Smith remained in the White House, where he continued to work on Kushner’s criminal justice issues and played a crucial role in outreach to Black community leaders. In June 2020, Smith was writing a proposal for Trump to make Juneteenth a federal holiday. But the outcry over Trump’s rally on the day that commemorated the end of slavery convinced Smith to shelve the plan.
> 
> Trump hadn’t thought to ask his seniormost Black official about holding a rally on Juneteenth.



_  Demonstrating the 'character' of Pence_


> Back at Trump Tower in New York two days later, Trump had a news conference scheduled to discuss the nation’s infrastructure. Responding to questions about Charlottesville, he again blamed the counterprotesters.
> 
> “You had some very bad people in that group, but you also had people that were very fine people, on both sides,” Trump said.
> 
> The next day, Stephen Schwarzman, a longtime friend of Trump’s and chief executive of Blackstone Group, called the president and told him he had disbanded the White House Strategic and Policy Forum, a coalition of businesses chaired by Schwarzman that Trump had convened in February 2017 to advise him on economic issues. There weren’t enough executives left who would stand by Trump after his repeated failures to adequately address Charlottesville, Schwarzman said. Trump hung up and beat his friend to the punch by quickly tweeting that he was shutting down the panel.
> 
> Gary Cohn, the president’s top economic adviser—and a registered Democrat—was even more despondent. Raised Jewish on the East Side of Cleveland and a longtime New York resident, he stood next to Trump for the infrastructure news conference and grew increasingly alarmed and uncomfortable. Later, in a private meeting inside the Oval Office, Cohn unloaded on the president.
> 
> 
> Cohn told Trump that his lack of clarity had been harmful to the country and that he’d put an incredible amount of pressure on people working in the White House. He told Trump that he might have to quit. No one backed Cohn up. Others in the room, including Pence, remained quiet.
> 
> Cohn returned to his office after the meeting broke up. Following a few minutes behind, Pence climbed the flight of stairs and appeared at the threshold of Cohn’s door.
> 
> “I’m proud of you,” Pence told him, safely out of earshot of the president.





A bit that actually makes Kushner as the smartest of the bunch & almost competent


> An even bigger test for Trump came on May 26, 2020.
> 
> Ironically, in the early months of the COVID-19 pandemic in 2020, Trump’s team had started picking up positive signals from some Black leaders that they interpreted as potential softening on the incumbent president. The reduction in sentences for crack cocaine offenses, which had disproportionately and unfairly targeted Black offenders, reduced prison time by an average of six years for more than 2,000 prisoners. Of those, 91 percent were Black. Trump’s tax-cut bill included specific incentives for investments in poverty-stricken areas, known as opportunity zones. And those incentives were starting to work, according to a study from the Urban Institute. The administration had also made some inroads with historically Black colleges and universities when it canceled repayment of more than $300 million in federal relief loans and made permanent more than $250 million in annual funding.
> 
> Al Sharpton, the MSNBC host and civil rights activist, had been secretly calling him, which left the president with the impression that their staffs should work together. But the follow-up calls from Kushner’s team would go unanswered. Jesse Jackson, the Baptist minister and civil rights activist and one-time presidential candidate, had phoned a few times, too.
> 
> And more than 600 Black leaders joined a call as White House aides strategized over a push to codify the opportunity zone revitalization council that Trump had created by executive order.
> 
> But none of Kushner’s efforts to repair Trump’s image with the Black community would matter when the video of George Floyd’s murder began spreading online.
> 
> The morning after Memorial Day, senior White House staff gathered inside the West Wing for a prescheduled meeting about coronavirus. The death toll was approaching 100,000 in the United States, and the administration was scrambling to address a shortage of remdesivir, the antiviral used to treat Covid.
> 
> “We’re getting crushed on Covid,” said Alyssa Farah, the communications director.
> 
> Kushner, who seemed distracted and more aloof than usual in the meeting, interrupted her.





> “I’m just going to stop you,” he said. “There is going to be one story that dominates absolutely everything for the foreseeable future. I’m already hearing from African American leaders about the death of George Floyd in Minnesota.”
> 
> Mark Meadows, the White House chief of staff, brushed it off.
> 
> “Nobody is going to care about that,” Meadows told him, according to officials in the room. Meadows disputed this version of events.
> 
> It took another day for Trump to watch the devastating video of Floyd’s murder aboard Air Force One, where he was returning to Washington from Florida. Trump sat in the president’s suite near the front of the plane. As Trump pressed “play” on the video, he was surrounded by Kushner, social media director and deputy White House chief of staff Dan Scavino, National Security Adviser Robert O’Brien and his media team. Trump contorted his face as he watched. He looked repulsed, then turned away. He handed the phone back to his aides without finishing.
> 
> “This is f------ terrible,” he exclaimed.
> 
> Trump said he wanted to speak immediately with Attorney General Bill Barr.
> 
> Trump was still shaken by the video the next afternoon when Barr arrived in the Oval Office on Thursday to brief the president about Floyd’s death, now three days later. Trump had tweeted the night before that he planned to expedite the probe from the Justice Department. The only effect of the tweet, however, was to politicize the issue and infuriate Barr, who hated the suggestion that his interest in the case was political or the idea that anybody was his boss. It was the opening fissure in the relationship between the prickly and stubborn septuagenarians.
> 
> “I know these f------ cops,” Trump said, recalling stories he’d heard growing up in Queens about savage police tactics. “They can get out of control sometimes. They can be rough.”
> 
> Trump’s assessment struck some in the room as surprisingly critical of police, and the president showed a level of empathy for Floyd behind closed doors that he would never fully reveal in public. Had he tried, it might have helped dial down the tension. But Trump didn’t see it as part of his job to show empathy, and he worried that such a display would signal weakness to his base.
> 
> Trump’s compassion quickly evaporated that night as he watched demonstrators torch a Minneapolis police station, and the protests spread to New York City; Denver; Phoenix; Columbus, Ohio; and Memphis, Tennessee.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Pt 2
And here's where stupid got behind the wheel & floored it.  Brad Parscale



> The meeting then turned to a discussion about rallies, and Parscale presented 11 potential locations in six different states: Arizona, Florida, Michigan, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, and Wisconsin. Nearly all of the sites were outdoors.
> 
> But Florida was off the table. Parscale suggested a drive-in-style rally in Central Florida, but Trump said Governor Ron DeSantis didn’t want a big crowd in his state during the pandemic. Parscale urged Trump to call DeSantis and tell him it was safe, but Trump refused.
> 
> No one liked the options in Arizona—the weather was too hot for an outdoor rally, and a spike in Covid cases precluded indoor venues—and Pennsylvania, Michigan and Wisconsin were all governed by Democrats. That left Tulsa, Oklahoma, which had landed on Parscale’s list after he asked Pence earlier that week about which state, governed by a Trump-friendly Republican, had the fewest Covid restrictions in the nation. The Mabee Center—the 11,300-seat arena Parscale proposed that day—had been the location of a Trump rally during the 2016 campaign. Trump was sold. (Parscale moved the venue to the 19,000-seat Bank of America Center after ticket requests shot through the roof, a result of both a prank from TikTok teens and a campaign decision to blast the announcement out to supporters across the country.)
> 
> Parscale recommended holding the Tulsa rally on June 19. No one on Parscale’s team flagged that day—or that combination of time and place—as potentially problematic. Had Parscale bothered to ask Katrina Pierson, the highest-ranking Black staffer on the campaign and a close friend of Parscale’s, she would have told him that June 19 was Juneteenth, a significant holiday for Black Americans that commemorated the end of slavery. She also would have said to him that Tulsa, as most Black Americans are well aware, had been home to one of the bloodiest outbreaks of racial violence in the nation’s history.
> 
> When staffers inside the Republican National Committee heard about the plans, they immediately pushed back.
> 
> “Don’t do this,” Ronna McDaniel, the RNC chairwoman, told Parscale. “The media is not going to give us the benefit of the doubt, especially now.”
> 
> There still was time to change the date or reconsider plans entirely. The campaign hadn’t yet signed contracts with vendors or the arena or even publicly announced the event. But Parscale dug in. Parscale’s only previous campaign had been Trump’s 2016 bid. Still, what the marketing and advertising veteran lacked in political experience, he filled in with overconfidence in what he viewed as his unlimited ability to win hearts and change minds.
> 
> On June 10, Trump had a single item on his public schedule: a 12:30 p.m. intelligence briefing. But, as was often the case with the Trump White House, that changed suddenly without any significant notice.
> 
> At 3:30 p.m., the White House summoned whichever reporters hadn’t wandered too far from their briefing room desks and quickly ushered them into the Cabinet Room, where Trump sat with Kushner and, as Trump described them, “friends of mine and members of the African American community.” That included Ben Carson, Trump’s housing secretary; Darrell Scott and Kareem Lanier, the founders of the Urban Revitalization Coalition; and Republican gadfly Raynard Jackson, who had sued the party over the trademark for “Black Republican Trailblazer Awards Luncheon,” which he believed that he, not the GOP, owned.
> 
> Trump said the meeting had been called to address law enforcement, education and healthcare issues. But for the next half-hour, Trump didn’t articulate any particular policy that would address any of those issues. The one thing Trump did talk about most extensively that afternoon: his return to rallies.
> 
> “We’re going to start our rallies back up now,” Trump informed the press. “The first one, we believe, will be probably—we’re just starting to call up—will be in Oklahoma.”
> 
> As reporters were ushered out of the room, one journalist asked Trump when he planned to be in Tulsa.
> 
> “It will be Friday,” Trump said. “Friday night. Next week.”
> 
> Juneteenth.




The backlash shocked Trump. He started quizzing everyone around him.

“Do you know what it is?” Trump would ask.

Two days after announcing his rally, Trump turned to a Secret Service agent, who was Black, and asked him about Juneteenth.

“Yes,” the agent told Trump. “I know what it is. And it’s very offensive to me that you’re having this rally on Juneteenth.”

At 11:23 p.m. that night, Trump posted on Twitter that he wanted to change the date.


And here's where stupid got behind the wheel & floored it.  Brad Parscale



> The meeting then turned to a discussion about rallies, and Parscale presented 11 potential locations in six different states: Arizona, Florida, Michigan, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, and Wisconsin. Nearly all of the sites were outdoors.
> 
> But Florida was off the table. Parscale suggested a drive-in-style rally in Central Florida, but Trump said Governor Ron DeSantis didn’t want a big crowd in his state during the pandemic. Parscale urged Trump to call DeSantis and tell him it was safe, but Trump refused.
> 
> No one liked the options in Arizona—the weather was too hot for an outdoor rally, and a spike in Covid cases precluded indoor venues—and Pennsylvania, Michigan and Wisconsin were all governed by Democrats. That left Tulsa, Oklahoma, which had landed on Parscale’s list after he asked Pence earlier that week about which state, governed by a Trump-friendly Republican, had the fewest Covid restrictions in the nation. The Mabee Center—the 11,300-seat arena Parscale proposed that day—had been the location of a Trump rally during the 2016 campaign. Trump was sold. (Parscale moved the venue to the 19,000-seat Bank of America Center after ticket requests shot through the roof, a result of both a prank from TikTok teens and a campaign decision to blast the announcement out to supporters across the country.)
> 
> Parscale recommended holding the Tulsa rally on June 19. No one on Parscale’s team flagged that day—or that combination of time and place—as potentially problematic. Had Parscale bothered to ask Katrina Pierson, the highest-ranking Black staffer on the campaign and a close friend of Parscale’s, she would have told him that June 19 was Juneteenth, a significant holiday for Black Americans that commemorated the end of slavery. She also would have said to him that Tulsa, as most Black Americans are well aware, had been home to one of the bloodiest outbreaks of racial violence in the nation’s history.
> 
> When staffers inside the Republican National Committee heard about the plans, they immediately pushed back.
> 
> “Don’t do this,” Ronna McDaniel, the RNC chairwoman, told Parscale. “The media is not going to give us the benefit of the doubt, especially now.”
> 
> There still was time to change the date or reconsider plans entirely. The campaign hadn’t yet signed contracts with vendors or the arena or even publicly announced the event. But Parscale dug in. Parscale’s only previous campaign had been Trump’s 2016 bid. Still, what the marketing and advertising veteran lacked in political experience, he filled in with overconfidence in what he viewed as his unlimited ability to win hearts and change minds.
> 
> On June 10, Trump had a single item on his public schedule: a 12:30 p.m. intelligence briefing. But, as was often the case with the Trump White House, that changed suddenly without any significant notice.
> 
> At 3:30 p.m., the White House summoned whichever reporters hadn’t wandered too far from their briefing room desks and quickly ushered them into the Cabinet Room, where Trump sat with Kushner and, as Trump described them, “friends of mine and members of the African American community.” That included Ben Carson, Trump’s housing secretary; Darrell Scott and Kareem Lanier, the founders of the Urban Revitalization Coalition; and Republican gadfly Raynard Jackson, who had sued the party over the trademark for “Black Republican Trailblazer Awards Luncheon,” which he believed that he, not the GOP, owned.
> 
> Trump said the meeting had been called to address law enforcement, education and healthcare issues. But for the next half-hour, Trump didn’t articulate any particular policy that would address any of those issues. The one thing Trump did talk about most extensively that afternoon: his return to rallies.
> 
> “We’re going to start our rallies back up now,” Trump informed the press. “The first one, we believe, will be probably—we’re just starting to call up—will be in Oklahoma.”
> 
> As reporters were ushered out of the room, one journalist asked Trump when he planned to be in Tulsa.
> 
> “It will be Friday,” Trump said. “Friday night. Next week.”
> 
> Juneteenth.




The backlash shocked Trump. He started quizzing everyone around him.

“Do you know what it is?” Trump would ask.

Two days after announcing his rally, Trump turned to a Secret Service agent, who was Black, and asked him about Juneteenth.

“Yes,” the agent told Trump. “I know what it is. And it’s very offensive to me that you’re having this rally on Juneteenth.”

At 11:23 p.m. that night, Trump posted on Twitter that he wanted to change the date.



> *The following week, *on the afternoon of June 17, my phone vibrated with a call from the White House. It was a few days before Trump’s Tulsa rally, and the president wanted to see me.
> 
> In our interview, one year ago this week, Trump tried to put a spin on the controversy. He told me that he had made Juneteenth a day to remember.
> 
> “Nobody had heard of it,” Trump told me.
> 
> He was surprised to find out that his administration had put out statements in each of his first three years in office commemorating Juneteenth.
> 
> “Oh really?” he said. “We put out a statement? The Trump White House put out a statement?”
> 
> Each statement, put out in his name, included a description of the holiday.
> 
> But such details were irrelevant to him. Instead, he insisted, “I did something good.”





> “I made Juneteenth very famous,” he said.
> 
> Trump would arrive in Tulsa to a half-filled arena. Parscale had hightailed it out of the backstage area when he saw Trump and the White House entourage approaching—no one had told the president that the BOK Center wasn’t anywhere close to capacity.
> 
> Before rallies, White House aides usually inflated crowd sizes for Trump once they were told a capacity crowd was inside the building. On the way to Tulsa, no one knew how to break the disappointing news to Trump. It wasn’t until he was backstage and turned on the television that he realized the arena was two-thirds empty.
> 
> When Trump finally took the stage that night, he urged his latest audience to forget the past several months. From the rally stage in Tulsa, Trump sought a fresh start for his reelection bid.
> 
> “So we begin, Oklahoma,” the president would tell them. “We begin. We begin our campaign.”
> 
> But the truth was the campaign had begun long ago. What was actually beginning now, for Trump, was the end.




FFS


----------



## SuperMatt

And Ben Shapiro demonstrates, once again, what right-wingers think “smart” looks like:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1405874241514442754/

If this is their “smart” guy, no wonder they thought Paul Ryan was a genius.


----------



## SuperMatt

The “prize” for 4 years of being a pandering Trump loyalist:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1405928997880533003/

You hate to see it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I'll let those of you far smarter than I am figure it out about this F'n guy...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1405952578018369537/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1406015363817435137/


----------



## SuperMatt

Gym Jordan decides to attack transgender people. What a piece of crap.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1410354728626688010/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Manchin—'Very, Very' Disturbed by Climate Action—Made Nearly $500K Last Year From Coal: Report
					

"Joe Manchin is lying to us about climate change to protect his annual profits and the wealth of his family," said one journalist.




					www.commondreams.org
				




The man started a coal brokerage firm which his son now runs. Nough said.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Only because I'm stunned that this shit can still happen, under very similar circumstances...



> Woman realizes she wrongly accused Black man of stealing phone so naturally, she curses at him
> 
> 
> A Black California man was wrongfully accused of stealing a child's phone in an incident strikingly similar to one involving the son of a Grammy Award-winning trumpeter. Only video that Ja’Shear Bryant posted of his encounter on Monday in a Moreno...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailykos.com






> A Black California man was wrongfully accused of stealing a child's phone in an incident strikingly similar to one involving the son of a Grammy Award-winning trumpeter. Only video that Ja’Shear Bryant posted of his encounter on Monday in a Moreno Valley, California, Walmart didn’t show the woman physically attacking him. Instead, she was shown accusing him then mocking him when the child predictably resurfaced with the phone that had been left in the woman’s car.
> 
> “I know I’m Black with tattoos, so she automatically assumes I have it,” he said at one point in the video reposted by civil rights attorney Ben Crump and picked up by BET online.
> 
> Bryant said in the video that the woman had been watching him in the store. “She runs up to me and says, ‘Excuse me, you have my son’s phone?’ I pull my phone out, and tell her I do not,” Bryant said. “(…” The reason I’m not leaving is because I don’t have the phone. That’s why I’m not leaving.”
> 
> She followed Bryant outside, involved police, and demanded he stay at the store until they came. “I’m definitely pressing charges,” Bryant said on the video. “This is racial profiling. You guys see it on camera yourself.”






> The woman had apparently tracked the phone to the parking lot, and surely enough, the child returned from the lot with it. “Her son found it in the car,” Bryant said. “Now I’m gonna press charges. May I have your name ma'am, please?”
> 
> “No. You go f--k yourself,”the woman responded in front of her son.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Trying hard to maintain that calm...

I'll just go with the article as is, because the commentary / snark is necessary



> A Utah Teenager Is Being Charged With a Hate Crime For Allegedly Hurting a Cop's Feelings
> 
> 
> She was accused of stomping on a "Back the Blue" sign while "smirking in an intimidating manner"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezebel.com





> In Utah, 19-year-old Lauren Gibson is facing hate crime charges after allegedly defacing a “Back the Blue” pro-cop sign in front of a sheriff’s deputy. Apparently, Utah is one of at least five states that include not just categories such as race, gender, and religion, but also “status as a law enforcement officer” as a protected category under their hate crime laws. After all, waking up every day and going to work at a job that you could quit at literally any time is exactly the same as being Black!
> 
> Gibson has been charged with disorderly conduct and criminal mischief with a hate-crime enhancement after a Garfield County sheriff’s deputy accused her of stomping on the sign while “smirking in an intimidating manner” after he’d pulled over a group of vehicles for speeding. The misdemeanor charge carries a maximum one-year sentence. Local news station KUER reported that the officer wrote in court documents that “the incident should be treated as a hate crime because it was an ‘attempt to intimidate law enforcement.’” Apparently, police officers are claiming they were “intimidated” by an adolescent whose most dangerous qualities appears to have been her shoe.





> By including the hate-crime enhancement, county prosecutors allege that Gibson’s actions were committed with the “intent to intimidate or terrorize another person”—which would put her in violation of the same 2019 hate crime law that included law enforcement as a protected category. Although experts told _The Daily Beast_ that including the hate-crime enhancement in this situation is a stretch no matter how you look at it, unfortunately, a similar incident from last summer has created a precedent within Garfield County.




So let me get this, a 19 year old girl can 'smirk in an intimidating manner', towards an armed grown ass man?

We are taking the whole 'fear' factor to a new level here. 

This will engender the community even more to their local police.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Trying hard to maintain that calm...
> 
> I'll just go with the article as is, because the commentary / snark is necessary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this, a 19 year old girl can 'smirk in an intimidating manner', towards an armed grown ass man?
> 
> We are taking the whole 'fear' factor to a new level here.
> 
> This will engender the community even more to their local police.



I seriously hope the judge sees this for the  it is… Actually, it would be quite interesting to see this go to the Supreme Court since the law is unconstitutional to the extreme… <looks at the current Supreme Court> … um, maybe wait a couple years on that one…


----------



## SuperMatt

This judge is possibly the biggest partisan hack in the country, specializing in whining about immigration. So of course a DACA case ends up in front of him.









						Federal judge blocks new applications to DACA
					

A federal judge in Texas blocked new applications for the Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals (DACA) program in a ruling Friday, increasing pressure on Congress to find a legislative s…




					thehill.com
				




A bit more about this guy:









						Supreme Justices Back Anti-Immigrant Extremist Judge
					

Trump's racist assault on Judge Gonzalo Curiel is matched by the anonymous endorsement by four Supreme Court justices of an anti-Obama judge, Andrew Hanen.




					www.newsweek.com
				






> In a number of these opinions, Hanen has exhibited a somewhat tenuous grasp of reality. For example, at one point he angrily (and wildly) accused the Obama administration's immigration policymakers of hatching a "criminal conspiracy" with "evil individuals" to violate the immigration laws.



How did they not file a motion to get him recused from this case? Or maybe they did? Who knows. Maybe this will be an impetus for Congress to finally pass some immigration reforms.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Oh FUCKING FUCK THIS FUCKING GUY...



> Sen. Joe Manchin, key Democratic holdout on federal voting protections, coming to Texas for fundraiser hosted by several GOP donors
> 
> 
> The fundraiser comes just a day after Manchin met with Texas House Democrats on Capitol Hill who are desperate for his support of the congressional efforts which could preempt the statewide GOP’s push to pass bills that would restrict voting access for Texans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.texastribune.org





> WASHINGTON - West Virginia Sen. Joe Manchin — a key Democratic holdout over efforts to pass federal voting rights legislation — is expected to head to Texas on Friday for a fundraiser with a host committee that includes several wealthy Republican donors.
> 
> The fundraiser comes just a day after Manchin met with Texas House Democrats on Capitol Hill who are desperate for his support of the congressional efforts which could preempt the statewide GOP’s push to pass bills that would restrict voting access for Texans.
> 
> Manchin is also one of two Democratic senators, along with Kyrsten Sinema of Arizona, who have proven to be obstacles to moving voting rights legislation through the U.S. Senate. At the center of the impasse is their opposition to eliminating or changing the filibuster, which requires 60 senators to put a bill on the floor.




Dems need to stop courting this guy, he's NOT going to the mat for what's truly important to dems, while Manchin hides behind a fantasy version of 'bipartisanship' that republicans laugh at.  Manchin is just feeding on the all the attention, and will do what he can to stay the focus.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Just adding West Virginia politicians collectively to the list.  

From a CNN article….West Virginia's pro-fossil-fuel politicians have long been a disaster for their own constituents. West Virginia ranks near the bottom of the US in just about every major dimension of wellbeing. In the current US News and World Report ranking of all 50 states, West Virginia ranks 47th in healthcare, 45th in education, 48th on economy, and dead last on infrastructure. The state is also notorious for having the highest number of opioid-involved overdose deaths per 100,000 people. But instead of looking for real solutions for the state, and moving beyond the fossil fuel sectors (which employ less than 2% of the state's workforce), Manchin and Capito are actually trying to slash Biden's plans for federal investments in infrastructure.


----------



## SuperMatt

Plagiarism of black people by white people on Tik Tok is not limited to kids‘ dances.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1416815509199233024/

It seems like she could sue him, right?


----------



## User.191

SuperMatt said:


> And Ben Shapiro demonstrates, once again, what right-wingers think “smart” looks like:
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1405874241514442754/
> 
> If this is their “smart” guy, no wonder they thought Paul Ryan was a genius.



Thought crime was, by its very nature, “banned”.

Jeebus, I’d say he’s thick as shit, but that’s being cruel to shit.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This FUCKING guy

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1418027836393279498/

You know why Dunn is being called to testify?  Not because of his political leanings.  He's being called because HE WAS THERE!  How fucking lazy can get with your gaslighting & misdirection?

Let's not forget how the Black officers were treated, who were there doing their jobs.  The police loving tourists visiting peacefully made sure those officers knew about an age old racial epithet several times, in case they hadn't heard from other White tourists.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1418038183531581440/

What's worse?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1418026260832284672/

F that Fucking guy, and the hacks he hangs with.  Just when you think someone can't sink any f'ing lower...


----------



## JayMysteri0

Ugh!
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1417847381362679813/

Be better.  

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1418129005480497153/

How about now?


----------



## SuperMatt

It turns out that Trump killed the FBI investigation into TF guy:









						Details on F.B.I. Inquiry Into Kavanaugh Draw Fire From Democrats
					

The F.B.I. said some of the 4,500 tips it received about Justice Brett Kavanaugh were given to the Trump White House, leading some Democrats to call the process a sham.




					www.nytimes.com
				






> Nearly three years after Justice Brett M. Kavanaugh’s tumultuous confirmation to the Supreme Court, the F.B.I. has disclosed more details about its efforts to review the justice’s background, leading a group of Senate Democrats to question the thoroughness of the vetting and conclude that it was shaped largely by the Trump White House.
> 
> In a letter dated June 30 to two Democratic senators, Sheldon Whitehouse of Rhode Island and Chris Coons of Delaware, an F.B.I. assistant director, Jill C. Tyson, said that the most “relevant” of the 4,500 tips the agency received during an investigation into Mr. Kavanaugh’s past were referred to White House lawyers in the Trump administration, whose handling of them remains unclear.


----------



## SuperMatt

Mrs. Alexis Tune delivers a message on behalf of most Americans to TF Guy:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1418676246003818496/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Sigh.

That FUCKING guy

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1418615799259045898/


----------



## JayMysteri0

It's been awhile

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1419321239072612360/



> Devin Nunes: Deep state may use 'computer generated graphics' to fake Joe Biden speeches
> 
> 
> Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA) suggested on Sunday that Joe Biden's administration may use "computer-generated graphics" to fake the president's speeches.Nunes made the remarks during an appearance on Fox News after he was asked about Biden's performance at a recent CNN town hall event."You know it's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com





> Rep. Devin Nunes (R-CA) suggested on Sunday that Joe Biden's administration may use "computer-generated graphics" to fake the president's speeches.
> 
> Nunes made the remarks during an appearance on Fox News after he was asked about Biden's performance at a recent CNN town hall event.
> 
> "You know it's getting bad when the propaganda machine that the Democratic socialists control in this country -- they control 95% of the media or so," he opined. "And then you take the big tech oligarchs that control and censor what we receive via social media. When that poison gets to the average independent American, that propaganda, you know it's bad when they can't even find a 15- or 30-second soundbite out of a full-hour town hall that they can plug into their own propaganda machine."
> 
> Nunes added: "I mean, it's getting really bad. It's not just the president. They can't get any soundbites from the vice president either."
> 
> The Republican lawmaker claimed that deep state actors are "almost to the point where they're going to have to start using computer-generated graphics in order to give to the propaganda machine because they can't get good clips to sell what they're trying to sell here in Washington, which are policies that are running the country into the ground."




https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1419348724854280196/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1419116745739186189/

What's the mindset of ragging on fellow Americans in the Olympics, just because they don't line up with your partisan philosophies?


----------



## JayMysteri0

TFG = SOME land developers

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1419323612729810946/



> Sign the Petition
> 
> 
> Protect Pololū Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.change.org






> Proposed development in sacred Hawaiian valley sparks anger
> 
> 
> The lush, unspoiled coastline of Pololu Valley is one of the archipelago’s most sacred...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sfgate.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

These FUCKING GUY*S*

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420640987525914628/


----------



## JayMysteri0

This FREAKING Michael Steele guy WINS, for his clowning of Jim Jordan's bullshit     

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1421233223867191298/

For the proper context
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420827835246186496/


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> This FREAKING Michael Steele guy WINS, for his clowning of Jim Jordan's bullshit



I love Michael Steele. He’s a traditional Republican. He’s sharp and adorable.


----------



## JayMysteri0

THESE FUCKING "guys" in S. Korea

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1420792731572441096/

   Short hair is scary to some men now?


----------



## SuperMatt

This F-ing guy is a member of the party that opposed renewing the Violence Against Women act:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1421651875879849986/

Beating on an 81-year old lady with a gavel… welcome to the toughest guy in the Republican Party. Seriously, F this guy.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> This F-ing guy is a member of the party that opposed renewing the Violence Against Women act:
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1421651875879849986/
> 
> Beating on an 81-year old lady with a gavel… welcome to the toughest guy in the Republican Party. Seriously, F this guy.




The whole lot of them have brass ones calling their event "The Statesmen's Dinner".


----------



## Thomas Veil

My personal "fucking guy" of the day is the one who was driving ahead of me on my street with *this* decal proudly affixed to his rear window:


​


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> My personal "fucking guy" of the day is the one who was driving ahead of me on my street with *this* decal proudly affixed to his rear window:
> 
> View attachment 7681​



Is that the 3-percenter thing?


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> Is that the 3-percenter thing?





> Why Is Everyone So Upset About the Betsy Ross Flag?
> 
> 
> There’s a pretty long history of the flag being used by extremist right-wing movements — and a recent move by Nike has brought that into the spotlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rollingstone.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wait.  What?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1422606313205424137/

First, FUCK THAT GUY for touching the flight crew, punching someone, then causing more of hassle on what's already become far to stressful.  Second, KUDOS for the crew having duct tape & just restraining the guy.   As opposed to not justifiably beating the shit out of that guy.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Return of an old cow loving favorite
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1422729247601348608/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1422756697777467392/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1422830990876192768/

What triggered?


----------



## Thomas Veil

SuperMatt said:


> Is that the 3-percenter thing?



Sure is. Nice to know I’ve got a traitor living in my hood.

‘Course I could say that about any of the several people around here who _still_ have their Trump flags up.

‘Cause, you know…August.


----------



## DT

Should get some stickers made with XCVII ...


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> Wait.  What?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1422606313205424137/
> 
> First, FUCK THAT GUY for touching the flight crew, punching someone, then causing more of hassle on what's already become far to stressful.  Second, KUDOS for the crew having duct tape & just restraining the guy.   As opposed to not justifiably beating the shit out of that guy.




I seriously hope they reinstate the crew ...



... and give them a raise


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> First, FUCK THAT GUY for touching the flight crew, punching someone, then causing more of hassle on what's already become far to stressful. Second, KUDOS for the crew having duct tape & just restraining the guy. As opposed to not justifiably beating the shit out of that guy.






DT said:


> I seriously hope they reinstate the crew ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... and give them a raise




A raise, a promotion, a parade, and maybe even a statue erected in their home airport.


----------



## JayMysteri0

DT said:


> I seriously hope they reinstate the crew ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... and give them a raise





Alli said:


> A raise, a promotion, a parade, and maybe even a statue erected in their home airport.



If it was me, I would have duct taped the person to the seat, and told anyone on the plane free shots on the asshole who's holding up you're probably already delayed flight.

Score some points with your already frustrated travelers at the expense of a willing volunteer, and teach others not to make air travel even more difficult by F' ing with an already stressed crew.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Oh yeah, this governor is still so FUCKING THAT GUY...



> Missouri Governor Does Not Pardon Kevin Strickland, Who Prosecutor Says Is Wrongfully Imprisoned
> 
> 
> Gov. Mike Parson could still choose to pardon Strickland, which would be exceedingly rare, but Strickland's legal team is pursuing other options for release and exoneration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kcur.org





> Gov. Mike Parson could still choose to pardon Strickland, which would be exceedingly rare, but Strickland's legal team is pursuing other options for release and exoneration.​Missouri Gov. Mike Parson passed on an opportunity to release a Kansas City man who has spent 43 years behind bars for a crime prosecutors say he did not commit. Parson left Kevin Strickland off the latest list of pardons.
> 
> The move leaves Kevin Strickland and his attorneys disappointed, and with fewer options for his exoneration.
> 
> "It's hard to imagine how everyone can know someone's innocent and he's still there," said Tricia Rojo Bushnell, director of the Midwest Innocence Project. "At this point, no one with power has done the things to let him out."
> 
> Earlier this week the Missouri Supreme Court declined to consider Strickland's innocence conviction and, in the process, left unanswered questions about whether innocence is enough to exonerate a non-death penalty conviction in the state.









But the governor found time for THESE pardons






FUCK THAT guy!!!


----------



## Thomas Veil

Alli said:


> I love Michael Steele. He’s a traditional Republican. He’s sharp and adorable.



He didn't always come across that way. When he was RNC chairman he was groveling before "El Rushbo".

I remember when the RNC introduced its new website, and everybody made fun of it...part of the reason was because when you went to the page, an animated Michael Steele walked across it to greet you. He took a lot of mockery for that.

But yes, since then he's become a lot more critical of the hate group the Republican party has become. He and Steve Schmidt are two Republicans I like watching on the talk shows. (I don't think Schmidt is even a Republican anymore.)


----------



## JayMysteri0

And now, you're regular average TFG



> Colorado Rockies investigating unidentified fan at Coors Field who directed racial slurs at Miami Marlins' Lewis Brinson
> 
> 
> The Rockies are investigating an incident during their game Sunday in which an unidentified fan directed racial slurs at the Marlins' Lewis Brinson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sports.yahoo.com





> The Colorado Rockies are investigating an incident in the ninth inning of their game Sunday during which an unidentified fan directed two racial slurs at Miami Marlins outfielder Lewis Brinson during Brinson’s at-bat.
> 
> The epithets were audible, the second louder than the first, as Brinson batted before a sparse crowd that remained at the finish of the Rockies’ 13-8 victory.
> 
> While the fan apparently was not pointed out to or flagged by stadium security, the Rockies said Sunday they vowed to identify him.
> 
> 
> “The Colorado Rockies are disgusted at the racist slur by a fan directed at the Marlins’ Lewis Brinson during the ninth inning of today’s game,” the team said in the hours after video clips from the Marlins' Bally Sports broadcast circulated on social media. “Although the subject was not identified prior to the end of the game, the Rockies are still investigating the incident.
> 
> “The Rockies have zero tolerance for any form of racism or discrimination, and any fan using derogatory language of any kind will be ejected and banned from Coors Field.”




Really they haven't ID'ed the guy yet?  Really?

I'm waiting to hear the fan is an Aurora police officer.


----------



## MEJHarrison

JayMysteri0 said:


> I'm waiting to hear the fan is an Aurora police officer.




For years I said if I ever have to leave Oregon, Denver would be my second choice, and Aurora CO specifically.  I spent two weeks there about 20 years ago and absolutely loved it.  I know there's bad cops everywhere, but the Elijah McClain incident really took a lot of the wind out of those sails.  I could still go to Denver, but now I think I'd want to check out some other suburbs in the Denver area.

Thankfully Antifa hasn't burned me out of Portland just yet, so my first choice is still valid.


----------



## SuperMatt

Is anybody surprised that TF Guy ignores ethics rules in the Senate?



> Sen. Rand Paul revealed Wednesday that his wife bought stock in Gilead Sciences — which makes an antiviral drug used to treat covid-19 — on Feb. 26, 2020, before the threat from the coronavirus was fully understood by the public and before it was classified as a pandemic by the World Health Organization.
> 
> The disclosure, in a filing with the Senate, came 16 months after the 45-day reporting deadline set forth in the Stock Act, which is designed to combat insider trading.






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2021/08/11/rand-paul-gilead-stock/


----------



## JayMysteri0

A new THIS F'N guy, on an old source for TFGs

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1426200665861328896/

Thought the guy seemed like an asshole on his own show, so I didn't watch.  

Good call.


----------



## JayMysteri0

And, THIS* FUCKING* Guy



> https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2021/08/13/dejoy-usps-bloom-bonds-brookfield/





> Postmaster General Louis DeJoy purchased up to $305,000 in bonds from an investment firm whose managing partner also chairs the U.S. Postal Service’s governing board, the independent body responsible for evaluating DeJoy’s performance.
> 
> Between October and April, DeJoy purchased 11 bonds from Brookfield Asset Management each worth between $1,000 and $15,000, or $15,000 and $50,000, according to DeJoy’s financial disclosure paperwork. Ron Bloom, a Brookfield senior executive who manages the firm’s private equity division, has served on the postal board since 2019 and was elected its chairman in February.
> 
> DeJoy’s financial adviser purchased the bonds on the open market, Postal Service spokesman Jeffrey Adams said, and Bloom manages a division of Brookfield separate from the one that sells public securities.




In case you were wondering who'd back this asshole on the board.



> Two ethics experts interviewed about the transaction disagreed over whether the bond purchases could cause conflict-of-interest issues in the agency’s top ranks. One argued that the transactions raise questions about oversight and governance at the nation’s mail service, which has taken on newfound prominence during the coronavirus pandemic and after the November election, in which nearly half of all voters cast their ballots through the mail. The other said financial connections between government officials could give off the appearance of conflicts without necessarily causing ethics problems.
> 
> Other elements of DeJoy’s financial ties have drawn close examination from ethics watchdogs. DeJoy-controlled companies lease four office buildings to global shipping behemoth XPO Logistics, DeJoy’s former company. XPO pays DeJoy more than $2 million annually in rent, The Washington Post previously reported. Brookfield also owns more than $500,000 in shares of XPO, according to its securities filings.
> 
> “I’m stuck on DeJoy’s purchase of bonds from the company in which his quasi-boss is a managing partner,” said Kathleen Clark, a law professor who studies government ethics at Washington University in St. Louis, “because I wonder whether it affects Bloom’s ability to protect the public interest in his assessment of DeJoy’s performance as postmaster general.”


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> And, THIS* FUCKING* Guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you were wondering who'd back this asshole on the board.



This guy should be in prison. But instead, people are distracted and we have entire threads about shoplifting gangs in San Francisco that cumulatively probably don’t even reach to the level of theft from this ONE fucking guy. By the way, he is a government official, protected by other government officials.


----------



## DT

Hahahahaha, OMFG ....









						MyPillow CEO Fails to Prove Election Fraud During Cyber Symposium
					

The effort to prove election fraud in the U.S. was one goofy disaster after another.




					gizmodo.com
				








> I heard Lindell hid next to the internet and caught the packets in a pillowcase, but then the Chinese hacked it open and the packets escaped. God damnit.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Mr. Lindell needs to be put in a room where all the walls are as soft as pillows.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This F'N guy & his feelings as he enters another neighborhood & someone else's property


----------



## JayMysteri0

You don't appreciate the silence of others, until they feel the need to add their unnecessary hot takes...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1427416578103070727/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1427419238587904002/








> Rep. Lauren Boebert Is Torched For Tweeting That Taliban Are 'Building Back Better'
> 
> 
> The Colorado Republican's stunning statement about the insurgents in Afghanistan was fiercely criticized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com




https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1427426645732888576/


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> Is anybody surprised that TF Guy ignores ethics rules in the Senate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2021/08/11/rand-paul-gilead-stock/




Members of Congress have a long track record of outperforming the market.  It's pretty remarkable.  I wonder what their secret is.  

But it's also very dry and booooorring.  So let's not really look into it much.


----------



## lizkat

Seriously now Congressman Mo Brooks wants us to know he personally was safe and in Alabama today, not up in DC during the angst over a guy who was livestreaming himself threatening to blow up some government buildings.

And Mo also ran his mouth on Twitter wanting us to know he's understanding of "citizenry anger directed at dictatorial Socialism and its threat to liberty, freedom and the very fabric of American society." And some other stuff, about how to be patriotic and fight back in the 2022 and 2024 elections. Now on that he could mean that he hopes people will vote.  Not entirely sure about that though, which is also what Mo probably wanted.  

Anyway compare and contrast all that to your own chances of skating on a big mouth if you're addressing say an officer of the law while Black and breathing.  Doesn't even have to be a officer of the law in Alabama, you better be able to pass for Mo Brooks you gonna talk like that out loud.  He must have a gold plated pass from the FBI to say just any old thing he wants.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1428454130683502593/


----------



## JayMysteri0

WHAT  THE  FUCK?!!!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1428541606391582728/

I guess blaming the migrants thing was NOT sticking anymore so it's back to something more reliable & uncreative.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> WHAT  THE  FUCK?!!!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1428541606391582728/
> 
> I guess blaming the migrants thing was NOT sticking anymore so it's back to something more reliable & uncreative.





Next week it will be unvaccinated Antifa operatives caravanning in from Portland funded by the DNC.  They’re trying to make Abbott’s "I don’t give a fuck" strategy look bad which was working out great before they arrived.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> WHAT  THE  FUCK?!!!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1428541606391582728/
> 
> I guess blaming the migrants thing was NOT sticking anymore so it's back to something more reliable & uncreative.



Get well soon, Governor Abbott… no matter how bad a starting GOP politician is, it seems like the ones on the bench are even crazier.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> WHAT  THE  FUCK?!!!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1428541606391582728/
> 
> I guess blaming the migrants thing was NOT sticking anymore so it's back to something more reliable & uncreative.



What is possibly more upsetting is that the host didn’t challenge his assertion in any way. If the same claim was made on any other network with an actual journalist, there would have been immediate pushback... and if not, the person who refused to push back might lose their job.

Anybody who thinks Fox is “fair and balanced” is seriously deluded.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> What is possibly more upsetting is that the host didn’t challenge his assertion in any way. If the same claim was made on any other network with an actual journalist, there would have been immediate pushback... and if not, the person who refused to push back might lose their job.
> 
> Anybody who thinks Fox is “fair and balanced” is seriously deluded.



There's a reason for not challenging.

Because it doesn't take much to figure out for yourself they are full of it.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1428715908994895880/

What the Lt Gov leaves out of course, how a population that is little more than 15% of the state, can somehow account for almost half the cases.  When the largest part of the population is just as if not more vaccine resistant.



> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2021/08/20/dan-patrick-covid-african-americans/





> The latest data from the Texas Department of State Health Services shows that the African American population there is not driving the increase in cases. Black residents in Texas accounted for 16.4 percent of the state’s cases and 10.2 percent of deaths as of Aug. 13. Black people make up about 13 percent of the state’s population, according to census data.
> 
> While vaccination rates are low among Black Texans, the highest coronavirus case rates are among Whites and Hispanics. Non-Hispanic White people, who make up about 41 percent of the state’s population, make up 34.9 percent of covid cases, according to the latest data. Hispanics, who account for almost 40 percent of the Texas population, make up 35.8 percent of the state’s cases.





> “Making a statement that casts blame on a racial or ethnic minority for the spread of disease is a well-known racist trope that predates most of us,” Jorge Caballero, a former instructor at the Stanford University School of Medicine who is now working as health data scientist, told The Washington Post. “People are already getting hurt by this virus, and it makes absolutely no sense for us to add insult to injury.”
> On Thursday night, Caballero cast doubt on Patrick’s claims on Twitter, referencing U.S. Census Bureau data collected in July and August that suggests unvaccinated White Texans outnumber unvaccinated Black Texans roughly 3 to 1. Texas’s vaccination and case numbers are so stark, he said, “there’s just no room for misinterpretation.”
> 
> About 46 percent of Texans are fully vaccinated, according to The Post’s tracking. The nationwide rate is about 51 percent.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Save the date.









						Now Mike Lindell Predicts Trump's Fantastical Reinstatement Before Year's End
					

"Or there is no 2022 or 2024," the MyPillow CEO added ominously at an Alabama rally for the former president.




					www.huffpost.com
				




Hilariously, at this rally he was also pushing his pillows at a big discount.





About Trump’s fictitious reinstatement…Lindell just keeps moving the goalpost. First it’s in the bleachers, then it’s outside the stadium, then it’s on the expressway…

So now I’m off to the App Store. I want to see if Lindell has an .ics I can subscribe to which will let me easily import all the reinstatement dates for Individual 1 into my calendar.

Unless, of course, Trump _isn’t_ reinstated…in which case I won’t need to worry about 2022 because there won’t be any.


----------



## Thomas Veil

How about _this_ one?

A candidate for Congress from Wisconsin goes to the library, sees a Pride book display, and has a meltdown right there, frightening the staff by demanding to know who would _do_ such a thing.

His complaint? The books were “inaccurate”. Exhibit A for him was “A Day in the Life of Marlon Bundo”. Yes, _that_ book. About a fictitious rabbit. Which he found to be “historically inaccurate”.

To top it off, after scaring the staff he decides to take out every one of the books that was on display, except for one book that a patron had in his possession—so that no one could read them while he had them.

Just another example of the bullies feeling empowered. 









						Librarian says GOP candidate checked out nearly all the Pride books just so kids couldn't — LGBTQ Nation
					

Derrick Van Orden's tirade over a single Pride display made at least one out teen at the library feel unsafe. He claims he was only upset over an "inaccurate" fiction book that mocked Mike Pence.




					apple.news


----------



## Alli

Thomas Veil said:


> Just another example of the bullies feeling empowered.



And too stupid to feel ashamed.


----------



## JayMysteri0

It's been awhile for me, but this guy truly is THAT FUCKING GUY

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1431084618468450304/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1431275612862353411/

"We don't like it when you refer to the racist shit we're doing as racist.  We prefer you respect OUR feelings.  Thank you."

TFGs


----------



## JayMysteri0

There's TFG and then there is TLB

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1432448825868918785/

Everyone knows TLB will be the first to rile up others to do what he claims, without even considering the consequences of the shit he's stirring.


----------



## SuperMatt

I thought of putting this in the COVID stupid thread, but this f-ing guy really is that f-ing guy:









						Customer urinates on counter at Dairy Queen after being asked to wear mask | Boing Boing
					

In Port Alberni, British Columbia, a man angry at being asked to wear a mask while ordering food whipped out his penis and urinated on the counter as Dairy Queen team members screamed in horror. Gr…




					boingboing.net


----------



## MEJHarrison

SuperMatt said:


> I thought of putting this in the COVID stupid thread, but this f-ing guy really is that f-ing guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Customer urinates on counter at Dairy Queen after being asked to wear mask | Boing Boing
> 
> 
> In Port Alberni, British Columbia, a man angry at being asked to wear a mask while ordering food whipped out his penis and urinated on the counter as Dairy Queen team members screamed in horror. Gr…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boingboing.net




I really don't get these people.  A year ago, this story would have made sense.  But now?  Has he been urinating on other counters during this thing?  If not, what made him decide over a YEAR later that enough is enough and dammit, it's past time someone has their counter soiled?  It just makes no sense.  I don't get super mad very often.  But when I do, I can't say it ever crossed my mind to reach for my zipper.

I guess we can take comfort in the fact that going forward, he won't be known as the man who stuck it to Dairy Queen, but as the pee-pee man.  At least in saner circles.  That's going to be a hard one to live down.


----------



## JayMysteri0

A reminder about this F'N guy...



> Did Chase Cancel Michael Flynn's Credit Cards Due to 'Reputational Risk'?
> 
> 
> Flynn shared the image on Telegram, and claimed that "Chase Bank has gone full blown woke!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.snopes.com





> Context
> 
> This is a genuine letter from Chase Bank informing a member of the Flynn family (the first name has been redacted) that their credit cards would be canceled due to "reputational risk." Chase told us that this letter was sent in error.




It's believed the letter was sent to Flynn's wife.  Which Chase has since said was some kind of error.

So how did Flynn respond to all of this, since it had to be leaked since he's off of Twitter?







To whine about cancel culture & invoke the lives lost recently in Afghanistan, as if he has any ties to those tragically lost.

GTFO!!!


----------



## SuperMatt

Bill Belichick, famous for cheating to win, is an anti-vaxxer too.





__





						Bill Belichick's trivialization of the COVID-19 vaccine while talking about Cam Newton was dangerous
					





					www.msn.com
				




Also, both seasons Bill coached the Pats without Tom Brady, they missed the playoffs... just saying. Cheating + having the best QB in the league works. Cheating on its own isn’t enough.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Rep. Jim Jordan Gets Jabbed On Twitter After Screwing Up Basic U.S. History
					

The Ohio Republican received a blunt fact check after his latest claim about vaccine mandates.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

An old favorite back here, because fear makes you make shit up... Kevin McCarthy everyone!!!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1435254786190938119/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1435254787268878337/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Is it a family thing?
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1435284204737253378/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Is it a family thing?
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1435284204737253378/



She also pushed for the new epipen to be powered by coal, but that didn’t work out too well.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This is F'N hilarious coming from someone who worked in an administration that fired people & leaned on "serves at the pleasure of"...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1435721107361996803/

"Don't let the door hit ya..."

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1435773636347006977/


----------



## JayMysteri0

It's a day ending in 'y', so it must be time for TFG

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1435774734994599936/

Guess ol' Joe is going to try to ban a bunch of guns like he did when that other president he was hanging with did?

STFU


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1435623803220942851/
Someone needs a hug, a tummy rub, and an older female to tell them they are special.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1435623803220942851/
> Someone needs a hug, a tummy rub, and an older female to tell them they are special.



It’s awesome that his response is exactly what the person predicted,,.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1436118222068142084/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1436050631970758667/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1436026917396881410/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1436050631970758667/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1436026917396881410/



I was watching that live. I couldn’t believe that a “professional reporter” asked a question based on a crazy conspiracy theory he knew to be complete and utter bullshit. This is the White House briefing room, not the Piggly Wiggly break room.


----------



## SuperMatt

TF Guy award goes to a woman:









						A woman was late for her flight. So she told airline workers there was a bomb on the plane, police say.
					

Marina Verbitsky arrived at her terminal in Florida's Fort Lauderdale-Hollywood...




					www.sfgate.com
				




Late for your flight? Just claim there’s a bomb on board. That should prevent it from leaving without you. She gets extra points for being within 2 days of the 20-year anniversary of 9/11. And if you were wondering, yes it did happen in Florida.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> A reminder about this F'N guy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's believed the letter was sent to Flynn's wife.  Which Chase has since said was some kind of error.
> 
> So how did Flynn respond to all of this, since it had to be leaked since he's off of Twitter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To whine about cancel culture & invoke the lives lost recently in Afghanistan, as if he has any ties to those tragically lost.
> 
> GTFO!!!




In my fantasy alternative life I want to publicly antaginize one of these assholes to the point where they yell "Have you ever served!?!?" so I can respond with "Have I ever lead Americans to their death or a lifetime of mental illness in defense of imperialism and the rich?  No sir, that would be you.  You should be rotting in Charles Manson's old prison cell for your definition of leadership and serving."


----------



## Thomas Veil

SuperMatt said:


> TF Guy award goes to a woman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A woman was late for her flight. So she told airline workers there was a bomb on the plane, police say.
> 
> 
> Marina Verbitsky arrived at her terminal in Florida's Fort Lauderdale-Hollywood...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sfgate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late for your flight? Just claim there’s a bomb on board. That should prevent it from leaving without you. She gets extra points for being within 2 days of the 20-year anniversary of 9/11. And if you were wondering, yes it did happen in Florida.




Welp, I don't think she'll ever have to worry about flying again...


----------



## JayMysteri0

> Trump Is Sharing His Robert E Lee Fanfic
> 
> 
> And the fact that you haven't heard about it all day and night is proof that deplatforming works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezebel.com





> Remember Donald Trump, the former nativist president of the United States, businessman, reality TV star, and renowned shark hater? He released a statement Wednesday lamenting the removal of the “magnificent and very famous” statue of Confederate General Robert E. Lee, a “beautiful piece of bronze sculpture,” from the Virginia state capitol.
> 
> Trump called Lee, who lost the Civil War even in his home state of Virginia, “the greatest strategist of them all” and asserted that Lee would have definitely won the War in Afghanistan (bolding ours):





> Our culture is being destroyed and our history and heritage, both good and bad, are being extinguished by the Radical Left, and we can’t let that happen! *If only we had Robert E. Lee to command our troops in Afghanistan, that disaster would have ended in a complete and total victory many years ago.* What an embarrassment we are suffering because we don’t have the genius of a Robert E. Lee!






> Trump’s statement is, of course, breathtakingly historically inaccurate. He claims that President Lincoln wanted Lee to command the North, “in which case the war would have been over in one day. Robert E. Lee instead chose the other side because of his great love of Virginia, and except for Gettysburg, would have won the war.”
> 
> No, Donald, Lee’s decision to side with the South wasn’t just out of love for the state of Virginia, but his love of the slave economy, which he, a notoriously violent slave-owner, benefitted from and hoped to continue to benefit from. And Lee’s “commitment to reunification after the war” was probably little consolation to the free Black northerners he allowed his army to capture and send into slavery.


----------



## Thomas Veil

> If only we had Robert E. Lee to command our troops in Afghanistan, that disaster would have ended in a complete and total victory many years ago. What an embarrassment we are suffering because we don’t have the genius of a Robert E. Lee!



He forgot to add that until his dying day Robert E. Lee claimed the war was rigged, and that he expected Jefferson Davis to be installed as president any day.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Back to my regularly scheduled ranting and pointing out of lowest of the fucking low...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1436809834175868929/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Yeah, I posted this elsewhere already, ...that's how FUCKING bad it is

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1437038756717006851/


----------



## JayMysteri0

And.. TFG

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1437050528836595717/

When they can't give you specifics, except that they are specific that they don't like something, they are full of shit usually.


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> Yeah, I posted this elsewhere already, ...that's how FUCKING bad it is
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1437038756717006851/





That's full on crazy, I mean, not even in a hahaha, look at that stupid fuckwit, but in a what the hell is going on behind the scenes?

Did you read that in 2012, when Sun Myung Moon died, one of this sons splintered off into a new congregation that's all militan ...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1436937973564538886/


----------



## JayMysteri0

DT said:


> That's full on crazy, I mean, not even in a hahaha, look at that stupid fuckwit, but in a what the hell is going on behind the scenes?
> 
> Did you read that in 2012, when Sun Myung Moon died, one of this sons splintered off into a new congregation that's all militan ...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1436937973564538886/



Yeah, I saw that.

The fact that supposed "patriots" will rally behind the ONLY former president who did NOT acknowledge 9/11 just drives me insane.

Instead it was all about more money making opportunities.  For a PPV and cult he'd like to mimmick.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> And.. TFG
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1437050528836595717/
> 
> When they can't give you specifics, except that they are specific that they don't like something, they are full of shit usually.



Just like the “repeal and replace” nonsense. The proponents of that answered what they would replace it with. Then, when they actually got into power in 2017, it turns out they didn’t have anything to replace it with.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1437293792252551170/

...

...

...

Everyone else sipping from a different cup of tea


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1437293792252551170/
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Everyone else sipping from a different cup of tea



She is being introduced by Mitch McConnell at the McConnell center in his state of Kentucky... and claims to be *worried* about being seen as partisan?

It's like an NFL referee wearing an Eagles T-shirt during a Giants/Eagles game and claiming he's worried people will question his calls during the game.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1437467461536862211/

I'm done.


----------



## Eric

@JayMysteri0 where does this go man? I guess we could call the neighbor TF Guy    Gotta give shout outs to good folks like this where needed.


Kindness is priceless from
      MadeMeSmile


----------



## JayMysteri0

Eric said:


> @JayMysteri0 where does this go man? I guess we could call the neighbor TF Guy    Gotta give shout outs to good folks like this where needed.
> 
> 
> Kindness is priceless from
> MadeMeSmile



At the same time we have to realize what these guys are getting in free viral advertisement, they should cut this women's lawn for free for years.


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> At the same time we have to realize what these guys are getting in free viral advertisement, they should cut this women's lawn for free for years.




They are a non-profit doing this work for those who can't do it themselves in these communities, we should be applauding them.


> WHAT IS R.M.L.C.S & R.W.L.C.S
> Raising Men & Women Lawn Care Service is the union of an ordinary yard maintenance service and the commitment to establish an inspiring program to keep our youth (girls & boys) on a positive path while learning and understanding their value in society. *RMLCS/RWLCS provides free lawn care to our elders, those who are disabled, single mothers and our veterans, who do not have the time, resources and/or money to take care of their yards. Raising Men & Women Lawn Care Service is a 501(c)(3) organization.*








I'll be donating.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I guess after seeing Barrett take a nice hilariously leisurely stroll thru the lands of hypocrisy TFG wanted in on some of the fun

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1438687707266523152/


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> I'm done.




This Tweet under that one is amazingly on point ...


https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1438561277350121481/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> I guess after seeing Barrett take a nice hilariously leisurely stroll thru the lands of hypocrisy TFG wanted in on some of the fun
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1438687707266523152/



He admits he doesn't even pay attention to the oral arguments. Um, yeah - we've noticed that for decades, dude. Everybody in America knows how you're going to rule on every case beforehand.



> During his visit to Notre Dame, Thomas provided some insight into how he approaches his role on the bench. When asked whether the attorneys presenting at oral argument ever change his mind, Thomas said, “almost never,” prompting laughter from the audience.



Another guaranteed right-wing vote on the Supreme Court goes to a partisan event and declares himself to be non-partisan.


----------



## SuperMatt

TF Guy blames all America’s problems on immigrants. I guess he decided blaming COVID on black people was soooo last week.









						Dan Patrick warns Democrats are allowing in immigrants for “silent revolution,” mirroring language of far-right extremists
					

Patrick’s comments mirrored a far-right theory that says political elites are replacing white populations through mass migration and demographic changes. He called the increase of migrants at the border an “invasion.”




					www.texastribune.org


----------



## Eric

Karen is fed up with you oppressing her right to free speech.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/FuckYouKaren/comments/pseceh


----------



## JayMysteri0

Eric said:


> Karen is fed up with you oppressing her right to free speech.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/FuckYouKaren/comments/pseceh







_R.I.P._

Irony, Twitter doesn't want her, so she'll sue.

Maybe it's just THEIR opinion that she's not the best choice for THEIR platform.

Bye.

She's always got reddit or 4chan until she becomes too cancerous.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> _R.I.P._
> 
> Irony, Twitter doesn't want her, so she'll sue.
> 
> Maybe it's just THEIR opinion that she's not the best choice for THEIR platform.
> 
> Bye.
> 
> She's always got reddit or 4chan until she becomes too cancerous.



Her lawyer probably blocked her phone number soon thereafter. Tweet is from 2019 and I haven’t read any stories about successful lawsuits against Twitter for taking down tweets like that.


----------



## SuperMatt

And the grift goes on…









						Trump Treasury Secretary Mnuchin Raises $2.5 Billion Fund
					

(Bloomberg) -- Steven Mnuchin has started his next act with a multibillion-dollar fund for private equity investments. Most Read from BloombergThe Global Housing Market Is Broken, and It’s Dividing Entire CountriesMerkel’s Legacy Comes to Life on Berlin’s ‘Arab Street’Is There Room for...




					finance.yahoo.com
				




Where’d he get all that money from? A lot of it from Saudi Arabia.



> While Mnuchin already had experience raising money and a reputation for being a savvy investor, the Trump administration’s close ties to the Middle East brought him nearer to some of the largest sovereign wealth funds in the world. He traveled to the region regularly, visiting countries including Saudi Arabia, Qatar and the United Arab Emirates before leaving the government in January. In 2018, Mnuchin was one of the first Western government officials to meet with Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed Bin Salman, chair of the Public Investment Fund, in the wake of the murder of journalist Jamal Khashoggi.



Yep, taxpayer-funded trips to the Middle East were just networking opportunities for Mnuchin. Gee, I wonder why the Trump administration was soft on them for killing Khashoggi?

He also got 6 months of extra secret service protection after Trump’s presidency ended. What did he do during that time? He took advantage of it to get free trips with limo service and security to the Middle East to get billions in investment money. This guy should be in jail. Just another grifter from the Trump administration.









						Trump gave extra Secret Service protection to Mnuchin and others, costing $1.7 million: report
					

Former President Donald Trump as he left office gave six months extra Secret Service protection to his children and three officials including ex-Treasury...




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

In case you've forgotten how some people are not fond of insurance companies

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1440386596755296267/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Tell me if this doesn't sound ( Texas ) familiar.  With another collective group of TFGs



> Entergy Resisted Upgrading New Orleans' Power Grid. Residents Paid The Price
> 
> 
> Entergy failed to rebuild a stronger system after hurricanes repeatedly damaged its electric grid. Then Hurricane Ida knocked out power for more than a week in the middle of a heat wave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org





> When residents and city officials pressed ENO about the catastrophic power failure, company executives explained that the outages could not have been avoided during a big storm like Hurricane Ida. But an investigation by ProPublica and NPR finds that the utility, along with its parent company, Entergy, failed to take the necessary steps to protect its power grid and customers against outages, despite opportunities to rebuild with more resilient systems after several big hurricanes.
> 
> For years, Entergy has aggressively resisted efforts by regulators, residents and advocates to improve its infrastructure. The company's restoration of its equipment after major storms didn't prioritize the grid modernization that industry experts say could limit the scope and duration of power outages. And instead of shifting toward renewable energy, Entergy doubled down on building plants that emit greenhouse gases — the same pollution that makes hurricanes bigger and wetter.






> Entergy New Orleans is uniquely positioned among American utilities to protect its interests because of how it's regulated. The subsidiary is one of only two investor-owned utilities overseen by a city council; utilities typically are regulated by a state-level commission. That setup has often left the New Orleans City Council without sufficient resources and expertise to effectively regulate the monopoly electric utility, according to interviews with some residents, councilmembers and former city officials.






> Drawing on data, corporate filings, public records and interviews with more than two dozen sources, ProPublica and NPR found that unless ENO and its parent company, Entergy, make bold investments in New Orleans' aging grid, extreme storms fueled by climate change will bring more dangerous and prolonged outages. The power failure after Ida shows that many low-income residents, who often can't afford to evacuate, would face outsize harm from outages, jeopardizing their financial stability and exposing medically fragile individuals to suffering.




If an energy service can avoid federal regulation, be found failing because of lack of proper oversight, I say there needs to be a way for that are failed by that service be allowed to sue.  We already know that a majority of the Supreme Court has no issue putting in the hands of private citizens the means to punish others legally, why stop there?


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> In case you've forgotten how some people are not fond of insurance companies



If that’s not an argument in favor of abortion, I don’t know what is.


----------



## JayMysteri0

TFG

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1440677009122680839/

If it's for the good of the country 'F' it, if it's good for the 'r' party "ALL IN"!!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

JayMysteri0 said:


> In case you've forgotten how some people are not fond of insurance companies
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1440386596755296267/




If the CEO didn't make that much then he wouldn't be inspired to innovate in raising premiums and rejecting claims.  He actually should be making more but can't because of Mexicans, the real injustice in this equation.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Sheepus Wrist!

I get it when one is fishing desperately for attention because it's what their grift is based on, but read the fucking room.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1440738912964472839/


----------



## Alli

JayMysteri0 said:


> Sheepus Wrist!
> 
> I get it when one is fishing desperately for attention because it's what their grift is based on, but read the fucking room.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1440738912964472839/



Can’t stand this crazy woman.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Unsurprisingly, a regular TFG rears their head in timely fashion, once again surprising no one how truly "Lucy Van Pelt" she is...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1440767080110850048/


----------



## SuperMatt

TFG - Governor of West Virginia Jim Justice wants to coach basketball while being Governor. That’s fine, but the school board doesn’t want him because they think he might be a little too busy as Governor to do a good job.

So he sues the school. What a class act.









						A Governor’s High School Basketball Dreams Are Blocked. And He Is Crying Foul.
					

As his state was battered by Covid-19, Gov. Jim Justice of West Virginia applied to coach a boys’ team in his spare time. When the school board rejected him, he threatened to haul the members before a judge.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## SuperMatt

TF Girl:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1440876711873220609/


----------



## JayMysteri0

When you're TFG & desperate to be noticed again

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1441807874053885952/

Racism is always a sure fire winner when you're TFG


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> When you're TFG & desperate to be noticed again
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1441807874053885952/
> 
> Racism is always a sure fire winner when you're TFG



The infamous “Jews will not replace us” chant from the deadly Unite the Right rally seems to have been forgotten by these people. They are pretending it’s not a white supremacist rallying cry anymore.


----------



## JayMysteri0

While the 'r' s are on their path to burn everything all down, the 'r's are getting quite the hand from a few dems.



> As Sinema resists the budget bill, she is set to raise money from business groups that oppose it.
> 
> 
> Five groups invited association members to an undisclosed location on Tuesday afternoon to write checks for between $1,000 and $5,800, payable to Sinema for Arizona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com






> Kyrsten Sinema Is Cashing in on Her Opposition to the Reconciliation Bill
> 
> 
> Five lobbying groups that want to see the legislation fail are holding a fundraiser for Sinema on Tuesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezebel.com





> Arizona Senator Kyrsten Sinema is slated to hold a fundraiser with five lobbying groups asking her to oppose her party’s $3.5 trillion infrastructure bill, which includes calls to expand Medicare, extend the monthly child tax credit payments, create a universal pre-K program, and invest in green energy.
> 
> According to an invitation for the event obtained by the _New York Times_, the fundraiser will be hosted by political action committees representing roofers, electrical contractors, and grocers, which have invited their members to join them for exactly 45 minutes Tuesday afternoon. During that time, they may make out checks for anywhere from $1,000 to $5,800—the maximum contribution for a couple—to Sinema for Arizona.
> 
> Sinema helped lead bipartisan negotiations over the legislation along with Ohio Senator Rob Portman and members of the Problem Solvers Caucus in the House. But Sinema has nonetheless come out against the bill, claiming that it’s the size of the legislation—that is, the price tag—that’s the main problem. In private Sinema reportedly told fellow Democrats said that she’s specifically opposed to tax hikes on corporations and the ultra-rich that are built into the package to pay for its bold measures.
> 
> Last week, Sinema said that if the House delayed its vote on the infrastructure bill—originally scheduled for Monday—she wouldn’t vote for the reconciliation bill, which Senate Democrats need all 51 votes to pass. _Politico_ reported that Sinema and other centrists’ calculus stemmed from a belief that “no infrastructure bill is better than one that’s paired with $3.5 trillion in spending.” On Sunday, House Speaker Nancy Pelosi postponed the vote until Thursday, in hopes that the extra time would allow party members to reach an agreement.




While the dems in Washington are willing to let shit such slide, back in AZ they seem to be getting a clue



> Arizona Democratic Party passes resolution criticizing Sinema on filibuster, reconciliation
> 
> 
> The Arizona state Democratic Party overwhelmingly passed a resolution on Saturday that criticizes Sen. Kyrsten Sinema (D-Ariz.) for her opposition to eliminating the filibuster to pass le…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> While the 'r' s are on their path to burn everything all down, the 'r's are getting quite the hand from a few dems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the dems in Washington are willing to let shit such slide, back in AZ they seem to be getting a clue



It sounds like Sinema and Manchin don’t even have a plan of what they want to change in these bills. They just want the attention of opposing them. They truly seem to be Republicans in that sense. Oppose everything, and offer no alternatives. Mitch must be proud.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> It sounds like Sinema and Manchin don’t even have a plan of what they want to change in these bills. They just want the attention of opposing them. They truly seem to be Republicans in that sense. Oppose everything, and offer no alternatives. Mitch must be proud.




Much like Trump, they have no qualms in potentially going down in history as key figures in the destruction of US democracy.  All they care about is short-term personal gains and are probably among the least patriotic Americans in our entire population.   They are democracy and patriotism heretics.  And again, they couldn't give less of a shit about that.


----------



## SuperMatt

The neighbor from hell:









						A family says their neighbor plays recordings of racial slurs and monkey noises. Police say that's 'not criminally actionable'
					

When the Martinez family moved into their new home in Virginia Beach, Virginia, five years ago, they had dreams of raising their children and making a life in their new neighborhood cul-de-sac.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> The neighbor from hell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A family says their neighbor plays recordings of racial slurs and monkey noises. Police say that's 'not criminally actionable'
> 
> 
> When the Martinez family moved into their new home in Virginia Beach, Virginia, five years ago, they had dreams of raising their children and making a life in their new neighborhood cul-de-sac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com




Saw that earlier.  I guess the other neighbors are cool with it?


----------



## JayMysteri0

As if FB wasn't distrusted enough...



> Leaked Facebook Docs Depict Kids as 'Untapped' Wealth
> 
> 
> Kids between 10 and 12 are a 'valuable but untapped audience,' company research says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gizmodo.com





> The Wall Street Journal on Tuesday published the latest in its investigative series “The Facebook Files,” diving even deeper into the ubiquitous platform’s efforts to target and recruit young children.
> 
> Internal documents obtained by the Journal now reveal that Facebook formed a special team to study children and ponder ways in which they could be monetized. One such document is said to refer to children between the ages of 10 and 12 (“tweens”) as a “valuable but untapped audience.” Another suggests “leveraging playdates” as means to drive Facebook’s “growth.”
> 
> Another document cited by the paper, dated March 2021, notes that Facebook is struggling with “global teen penetration” and warns that “acquisition” of teen users “appears to be slowing down.” Internally, Facebook expects its teenaged audience to plummet by an additional 45% by 2023, according to the Journal.
> 
> Facebook’s lucrative ad-driven business derives nearly all of its profit from the pervasive tracking of its users; data which it, in turn, uses to create exhaustive behavior profiles used to “micro-target” ads and measure their effectiveness. While federal law prohibits the harvesting of data belonging to children under the age of 13, Facebook has spent years searching for a way to convince children to adopt its services as soon as they’re old enough to be tracked.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Awwww...



> Elon Musk Longs for the Days When Trump Would Invite Him to the White House
> 
> 
> The Tesla CEO isn't a fan of the new White House and its commitment to not totally eviscerating worker protections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gizmodo.com





> Musk appears to be sore after not getting invited to a recent White House summit on electric vehicles. Biden’s August 5 meeting included Ford and General Motors, as well as newly formed automaker Stellantis, but notably failed to send an RSVP to Tesla, despite the fact that the company reportedly produces the largest amount of EVs on the planet.
> 
> Relevantly, it has largely been interpreted that Musk was snubbed due to his company’s overtly anti-labor stance. Indeed, when the Tesla CEO isn’t fending off union organizing within its ranks, he’s been witnessed trying to make excuses for why the company’s workers get injured so often, or, maybe, breaking labor laws by tweeting. The other three companies that _were_ invited to the August EV summit are the “largest employers of the United Auto Workers,” WH press secretary Jen Psaki said, at the time.




You'll always have Texas.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> The neighbor from hell:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A family says their neighbor plays recordings of racial slurs and monkey noises. Police say that's 'not criminally actionable'
> 
> 
> When the Martinez family moved into their new home in Virginia Beach, Virginia, five years ago, they had dreams of raising their children and making a life in their new neighborhood cul-de-sac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com




I don't understand how that's not illegal, to single out a neighboring family with public application of audio harassment?


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> I don't understand how that's not illegal, to single out a neighboring family with public application of audio harassment?



It might be illegal. But you need prosecutors to prosecute. Do Virginia Beach prosecutors want to take this on? I am not an expert, but there have to be some laws broken here. If cops can come and break up a noisy party in the neighborhood, they can do something about this.

If not, I would hope a lawyer might work with the victims to sue the people doing this.


----------



## JayMysteri0

TF*G*Rs

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1443761823468167171/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> TF*G*Rs
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1443761823468167171/



I would love for a Republican to explain to me how they can possibly lambaste Biden for putting the Afghan people at risk, and then *unanimously* vote against helping the same people their hearts were bleeding for just a couple weeks ago.

I mean, I shouldn’t bother. Everybody knows this is a shameless appeal to the xenophobic, white-supremacist hardcore Trump supporters. Just like the wall. Just like the “Muslim ban.” The “principles” of the Republican Party in 2021 wouldn’t fill a thimble.


----------



## hulugu

SuperMatt said:


> I would love for a Republican to explain to me how they can possibly lambaste Biden for putting the Afghan people at risk, and then *unanimously* vote against helping the same people their hearts were bleeding for just a couple weeks ago.
> 
> I mean, I shouldn’t bother. Everybody knows this is a shameless appeal to the xenophobic, white-supremacist hardcore Trump supporters. Just like the wall. Just like the “Muslim ban.” The “principles” of the Republican Party in 2021 wouldn’t fill a thimble.




They have no principles, it's just a moment to moment pretense based on Fox News segments.


----------



## Alli

We all knew this was going to happen. I think I even predicted it here on the forum. You’re talking about people who have no heart and only want power.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Because THIS is a thing, thanks to TFG Dejoy being still employed

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1443933552962330629/

It's ironic to me that there was this meme






Yet we don't have anything for the ever increasing amount of shit left us by the former president.


----------



## Alli

I can’t believe they still haven’t figured out a way to get rid of Joyless.


----------



## JayMysteri0

From the halls of obviously stupid shit, and I need to retcon my earlier employment choices to be hired again somewhere.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1445009820143296512/


> Stephanie Grisham describes the Trump White House as 'a clown car on fire running at full speed into a warehouse full of fireworks'
> 
> 
> The former top White House aide Stephanie Grisham used a slew of colorful metaphors to describe Trump's White House in her forthcoming memoir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.businessinsider.com




Bonus, obvious stupid shit
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1445038717194981378/


----------



## DT

I have a local TFG, from the parking lot of the grocery store the other day ...

(@Eric , blurred the tag, wasn't sure of the protocol)


----------



## hulugu

JayMysteri0 said:


> From the halls of obviously stupid shit, and I need to retcon my earlier employment choices to be hired again somewhere.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1445009820143296512/
> 
> 
> Bonus, obvious stupid shit
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1445038717194981378/




LOL. 

Grisham's known for lying her ass off. She got fired from AAA because she cheated on expense reports, then she got fired by Mindspace for plagiarizing AAA copy. She then worked for Tom Horne, and lied about the horrors of the execution of Joseph Wood—who gasped and snorted for nearly two hours before he died—calling his brutal, if accidental torture, "peaceful." 

Grisham later decided to revoke the Arizona Capitol Times' press credentials because they reported on David Gowan's travel expenses being absolute bullshit. 

Grisham has zero credibility, and her book is a self-serving cash-grab.


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> From the halls of obviously stupid shit, and I need to retcon my earlier employment choices to be hired again somewhere.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1445009820143296512/
> 
> 
> Bonus, obvious stupid shit
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1445038717194981378/




Yeah the appeal of all the tell-all-under-Trump books is wearing off. 

So Grisham just figures to try a new book sales tack:  the _earnestly remorseful_ pitch.


----------



## hulugu

lizkat said:


> Yeah the appeal of all the tell-all-under-Trump books is wearing off.
> 
> So Grisham just figures to try a new book sales tack:  the _earnestly remorseful_ pitch.




Yep. She's so sorry her talent for being a dissembling asshole contributed to that absolute den of mendacious shitweasels. 

There's a great Medium post that uses a test about relationships that's been rattling around in my brain. Called the "two beers and a puppy" test. 



> ...Pick a person in your life — a friend, a coworker, your cousin Kyle, whoever — and ask yourself two questions:
> 1. Would I want to have two beers with this person?
> 2. Would I trust them to look after my puppy over a weekend?
> 
> You might have thought someone was “two beers and a puppy” and it turns out they’re “no beers and a puppy.” (You don’t really enjoy spending time with this person, but you think they’re trustworthy.) Or maybe they’re “two beers and no puppy.” Sometimes people are “one beer and a puppy but only for, like, two hours on a Saturday.” Some people are “limitless beers and an ocean of puppies.” Some people are no on both counts.
> 
> Your answers are guaranteed to be revealing. It might even lead you to seeing a relationship in a different way.




I wouldn't let any of the major actors in the Trump administration be in charge of a puppy for any length of time. No to Miller because let's face it, he'd eat it. And, no to Grisham because she'd lose the dog during a cocaine bender, and blame it on someone else.


----------



## DT

I have some family that's, "Split a lite beer and watch after my cactus" types ...


----------



## thekev

hulugu said:


> Yep. She's so sorry her talent for being a dissembling asshole contributed to that absolute den of mendacious shitweasels.




Given your prior summary, how did you suspect she kept getting new jobs? 



hulugu said:


> There's a great Medium post that uses a test about relationships that's been rattling around in my brain. Called the "two beers and a puppy" test.




I kind of suspect I would have an easier time passing the puppy part of the test. 









DT said:


> I have some family that's, "Split a lite beer and watch after my cactus" types ...




You say that, but it only takes a small nudge. I would like to say that I'm Fry here, but in reality, I'm probably Wernstrom.


----------



## hulugu

DT said:


> I have some family that's, "Split a lite beer and watch after my cactus" types ...




But, not like an endangered cactus.


----------



## DT

hulugu said:


> But, not like an endangered cactus.




Definitely not, probably something artificial ...


----------



## hulugu

thekev said:


> Given your prior summary, how did you suspect she kept getting new jobs?
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of suspect I would have an easier time passing the puppy part of the test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that, but it only takes a small nudge. I would like to say that I'm Fry here, but in reality, I'm probably Wernstrom.




Connections. 

She was linked up through the Ariz. Republicans, who didn't mind that she was a plagiarist. And, the move from Horne to Gowan is just the GOP two-step. They liked that she lied about the execution and were thrilled that she put it to the media for unveiling Gowan's corruption. Because, the GOP is deeply corrupt. 

And, the Trumpers are the worst at vetting candidates, so when she joined up in 2016, as long as she was loyal—as well as attractive and agreeable—she moved up through the ranks. More so, as people who knew what they were doing bailed because they were required to tell ridiculous lies, like boasting about the crowd at Trump's inauguration.


----------



## Thomas Veil

JayMysteri0 said:


> Because THIS is a thing, thanks to TFG Dejoy being still employed
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1443933552962330629/



Yay.  Just in time for the holiday season.


----------



## JayMysteri0

lizkat said:


> Yeah the appeal of all the tell-all-under-Trump books is wearing off.
> 
> So Grisham just figures to try a new book sales tack:  the _earnestly remorseful_ pitch.


----------



## thekev

hulugu said:


> Connections.
> 
> She was linked up through the Ariz. Republicans, who didn't mind that she was a plagiarist. And, the move from Horne to Gowan is just the GOP two-step. They liked that she lied about the execution and were thrilled that she put it to the media for unveiling Gowan's corruption. Because, the GOP is deeply corrupt.
> 
> And, the Trumpers are the worst at vetting candidates, so when she joined up in 2016, as long as she was loyal—as well as attractive and agreeable—she moved up through the ranks. More so, as people who knew what they were doing bailed because they were required to tell ridiculous lies, like boasting about the crowd at Trump's inauguration.




I had assumed that the first couple incidents would have made her radioactive. She also lacks the typically favored appearance for female Trump campaign associates, which consists of bleached blonde hair and wall to wall veneers.


----------



## SuperMatt

TF Guy - Josh Hawley insists everybody is being unfair to the parents who are just peacefully talking at school board meetings. Won’t we stop accusing them of harassment?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1445555425416384518/


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1445811086767296512/





Also, 'F' ESPN for their tired shit!
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1445428244753305600/


----------



## Thomas Veil

SuperMatt said:


> TF Guy - Josh Hawley insists everybody is being unfair to the parents who are just peacefully talking at school board meetings. Won’t we stop accusing them of harassment?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1445555425416384518/



Josh Hawley is pure 100% asshole, and while I doubt it'll do any good, I'm glad they're sending him that clip to show him.

I'd go a little further than those making threats of physical violence. People showing up to angrily demand that their children be taught that science is wrong and racism is right are practicing their own kinds of assaults on school boards--not to mention their own children.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Normally Cruz is just another regular TFG, today he reminds us...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1445792712351838214/

He's that mutha fucka!  SERIOUSLY!!


----------



## Thomas Veil

What has the _border_ to do with it? The alleged assailant's name is Timothy George Simpkins. Sounds as American as apple pie.

Cruz, take your thoughts and prayers and stick 'em where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Pumbaa

JayMysteri0 said:


> Normally Cruz is just another regular TFG, today he reminds us...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1445792712351838214/
> 
> He's that mutha fucka!  SERIOUSLY!!



Ah, yes. It is inappropriate to politicize a shooting by talking about gun control and things that can actually prevent another one, but bringing up the _border_ and attacking Biden is fine.


----------



## hulugu

Pumbaa said:


> Ah, yes. It is inappropriate to politicize a shooting by talking about gun control and things that can actually prevent another one, but bringing up the _border_ and attacking Biden is fine.




It's okay if you're a Republican, apparently. 

Even though the border has nothing to do with school shootings, and arguably, if anyone gave a shit about gun violence. Or, for that matter violence in Mexico, one of the first things they'd do is tamp down the American gun market, which makes it easy for Mexican cartels to get firearms through American straw-buyers. 

The right only cared about Brian Terry, the agent who was killed by a gun from the ATF's disastrous gunwalking investigation because it was an effective cudgel against Obama. But, dealing with the reality that the AK47 that killed Terry came from a Phoenix-area gun store? Nope. Why? [Insert "2A" argle-bargle here.] 

And, the border's apprehension data shows not an uncontrolled border, but one so throughly enforced that people are getting caught multiple times and getting hit with Title 42 expulsions. 

Anna Giaritelli who works for CBP's Public Affairs Office while pretending to a "reporter" for the dingbat rag the Washington Examiner illustrates a complete misunderstanding of this figure by writing that 1.2 million people were have "been encountered illegally entering the U.S. from Mexico." 

But, CBP has said that Title 42 has meant that around 1,002,722 unique individuals were encountered as of August 2021 (and this is for FY2021).  

And, most notably, for all the hue and cry from Trump's administration, monthly apprehensions were on average 18 percent higher than during the Obama administration's, and that includes historic declines in 2017 and 2020—which was driven by coronavirus. 

Trump's entire attempt to "close" the border failed by all metric, and their entire policy prescriptions collapsed during the last year of the administration.


----------



## SuperMatt

DeSantis really hates kids. I posted in the COVID Stupid thread about him trying to kill them by punishing schools with mask mandates. But he also is the only governor in America to turn down $2.3 billion in federal funding for his state’s schools.









						Florida missing out on $2.3B in federal school funding as only state to not apply
					

Florida was the only state that failed to apply for billions in federal dollars to help the schools in the state, according to the US Department of Education.




					www.news4jax.com
				




Seriously? This doesn’t cost Florida taxes... there is literally no reason for this other than... um... “Own the libs” perhaps? But if everybody else gets billions of dollars EXCEPT you, aren’t you the one that got PWNED?


----------



## MEJHarrison

This one has a story behind it.  My girlfriend has a son who lives in New Mexico.  That son is married.  His wife has a brother.  Her brother is TF Guy.

While there's no direct connection to us, I've been hearing about this all week.  And for the record, the family made many, many, many calls to get the girl out of that house.  Also, they had no idea just how horrible the situation actually was (the daughter-in-law is in New Mexico and her brother is in Wisconsin).  Somehow, whenever the authorities showed up, they were able to pass the welfare checks.  I've heard through the grapevine that after this mess is sorted out, an investigation is going to be started into how they were able to fly under the radar of multiple welfare checks.









						$250,000 bond set in Kewaunee County child abuse case
					

The suspect's wife was arrested Thursday on child abuse charges, too. The doctor who treated the child told investigators he's never seen a case this serious in his 25-year career, according to court records.




					www.wbay.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

...And TFG Dejoy has finished his work, so his competing interests can prosper



> The Postal Service is slowing the mail to save money. Critics say it's a death spiral
> 
> 
> As of Oct. 1, some first-class mail has been delivered more slowly. Some say between that and recent price increases, it spells trouble for the agency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org





> Maybe you've noticed the birthday card that arrived belatedly or the check in the mail that didn't pay your credit card quite on time. It's not your imagination. The mail has definitely gotten less speedy.
> 
> The U.S. Postal Service began slowing deliveries of first-class mail nationwide on Oct. 1.
> 
> The price of a stamp went up in August — from 55 cents to 58 cents — and additionally, temporary holiday price increases for packages and other mail are now in effect.
> 
> It all spells trouble for the agency, says Porter McConnell, co-founder of the Save the Post Office Coalition, an organization of progressive political and consumer groups.
> 
> "Every postal expert in the country and across the globe really knows that you don't slow down service and raise prices at the same time and expect customers to stick around," McConnell tells NPR. "People will use the Postal Service less, revenue will decline and then they'll need to make more cuts. So essentially, you're sending the post office into a death spiral."




The legacy of the 2X impeached former president will be a long one, for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## hulugu

Thomas Veil said:


> Josh Hawley is pure 100% asshole, and while I doubt it'll do any good, I'm glad they're sending him that clip to show him.
> 
> I'd go a little further than those making threats of physical violence. People showing up to angrily demand that their children be taught that science is wrong and racism is right are practicing their own kinds of assaults on school boards--not to mention their own children.




Hawley asked for the line, and it's clear that the DOJ can provide that light by prosecuting bad actors. If parents aren't sure where that line is, perhaps they should review their local and state law.


----------



## hulugu

Because Arizona politics is a contact sport of stupid people.

State senator Wendy Rogers decided to complain about the news D.C. comics has a story line where Superman's son is bisexual. Her response is hilarious.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1447666540732637190/

Who the fuck is Louis Lane? 

Also, she thinks that Thooperman is funny because Wendy is TFG.


----------



## JayMysteri0

hulugu said:


> Because Arizona politics is a contact sport of stupid people.
> 
> State senator Wendy Rogers decided to complain about the news D.C. comics has a story line where Superman's son is bisexual. Her response is hilarious.
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1447666540732637190/
> 
> Who the fuck is Louis Lane?
> 
> Also, she thinks that Thooperman is funny because Wendy is TFG.



I cringe when non comic book fans, suddenly discover comics because they imagine it can be made political.

No.  Just go away.  You don't give a shit when villains rape a heroine, invent a meme now known as "fridging", a older than middle age super villain that sleeps with a sociopathic teenage girl.  But hey a Black actor plays a fictional comic book version of a god, the 'children' of current super heroes reflect the current lifestyles of children, a  ( White ) woman is possibly made the most powerful character and minds explode of politicians & pundits who don't actually READ the product.  



> Increase In Queer Superhero Comics, Not Some Corporate Woke Agenda
> 
> 
> Back in August, Bleeding Cool broke the news that Jon Kent, son of Clark Kent, and Lois Lane, the new Superman of Earth, was to be revealed by DC Comics
> 
> 
> 
> bleedingcool.com





> Back in August, Bleeding Cool broke the news that Jon Kent, son of Clark Kent, and Lois Lane, the new Superman of Earth, was to be revealed by DC Comics to be a bisexual young man. A character who has appeared in the comics in recent years, now growing up and discovering his identity, as so many young folk do everyday. Equally, a month before that we also broke the news that Tim Drake, a longstanding Robin in the DC Universe since the nineties, was also to be a bisexual young man. And the usual types of voices we are sadly used to hearing, saw some kind of conspiracy, that this was all part of some top-down wokery agenda from the powers that be to create greater diversity in the sexuality of their corporate IP for… I don't know, reasons. Some people even went to ludicrous degrees to state to was to avoid paying royalties to creators of the original versions of the characters, which just shows a deep misunderstanding of such companies. Who, if they really want to avoid paying royalties, will never need to go to such lengths. Just ask Disney.
> 
> But in the case of both Tim Drake and Jonathan Kent, Robin and Superman, the storylines were solely, for want of a better phrase, "bottom-up". The creators involved *Meghan Fitzmartin* writing Tim Drake stories in the anthology _Batman: Urban Legend_s and *Tom Taylor* on _Superman: Son Of Kal-El_. They independently thought it would be an interesting take on the characters, might make a twist that could inform new stories, and might reflect the desires and wishes of new audiences without turning off the old. They each had their stories approved by their direct editors at DC Comics, but higher-up editorial only found out about what was going on when the comics were well underway. And in _Batman: Urban Legends_ #6's case, already sent out from the printers. In both cases, this necessitated some urgent editorial meetings to a) check what was going on and b) suggest that maybe people might mention it a little further advance next time. There was no push back against the idea, no pulping this time, just the company exploring the implications and consequences. And, in the end, the books continued pretty much as planned. Once it was all agreed, DC Comics marketing suggested they officially announce the Superman news (about 6 weeks after Bleeding Cool had run it) on National Coming Out Day. Which was clever.
> 
> If it had all been planned, as part of some conspiracy, there would not have been a four-month gap between _Batman Urban Legends_ #6 and #10, for the next part of Tim Drake's story. And there wouldn't have been such frantic Zoom meetings arranged at the Batman and Superman DC Comics editorial offices after the fact, with everybody kicking off. DC Comics has become a lot warier of scaring the horses after the _Batman Damned_ Batpenis event of three years ago, and the not-entirely-pandemic-related redundancies last year… there's far too many spinning of plates, firefighting, dealing with not enough paper, printers, or trucks, with delays stacking up, to ever consider some pushing some kind of woke liberal social agenda as a corporate policy. If only. There just isn't the time.




Mind you, Bruce Wayne / Batman's actual biological son is still quite heterosexual with the possible hots for a young woman who already pulled his heart out.  He's since gotten better & murdered a few people in a tournament, but only after going on adventure because his friends kicked him to the curb for running a private prison for super villains they caught with no legal supervision.

But hey, like I said he likes girls, so all's good amirite?   

You know what's political?  Punching nazis!  We loved Cap for doing that.

Comics have always been political, but non comic book wannabe pundits always miss the parts that actually are.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1447807424413552642/
_From someone who writes comics._


----------



## Thomas Veil

hulugu said:


> ...
> State senator Wendy Rogers decided to complain about the news D.C. comics has a story line where Superman's son is bisexual. Her response is hilarious.
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1447666540732637190/



From the way it reads, it sounds like it eludes her that this is Superman's son. Unless sonny is in love with the same woman as his dad.

Frankly this sounds like an interesting direction. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I understand Supes is going to kind of hang it up. I always thought it would be an interesting to pursue the idea of how long someone, even with superpowers, can pursue the kinds of horrors and stress a superhero deals with, before one has a nervous breakdown.



hulugu said:


> Who the fuck is Louis Lane?



Oh come on, _you_ know. That's Lois before "the operation".


----------



## hulugu

Thomas Veil said:


> From the way it reads, it sounds like it eludes her that this is Superman's son. Unless sonny is in love with the same woman as his dad.
> 
> Frankly this sounds like an interesting direction. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I understand Supes is going to kind of hang it up. I always thought it would be an interesting to pursue the idea of how long someone, even with superpowers, can pursue the kinds of horrors and stress a superhero deals with, before one has a nervous breakdown.
> 
> 
> Oh come on, _you_ know. That's Lois before "the operation".




Yep, she's so busy being outraged she can't even check her facts and learn that it's Jon, his son. Or, that it's Lois Lane. Of course, she doesn't know anything about the comics, including that Superman was created by two Jewish guys.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Here's a new entry



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1447318591964164097/



> Joel Osteen’s megachurch shamed into returning $4.4M in PPP loans
> 
> 
> The church’s PPP payments came under scrutiny last December. Lakewood — the nation’s largest megachurch — has 368 full-time and part-time employees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com




Let's not forget the shaming that occurred during Katrina either.


"Separation of Church &..."


----------



## Joe

Shaming Joel Osteen is part of Houston culture lol


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448087100163776520/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wha?    



> Brett Favre owes $800K as Mississippi confronts its largest public embezzlement scandal
> 
> 
> Mississippi’s state auditor has ordered former Green Bay Packers quarterback Brett Favre to repay more than $800,000 in public welfare money for speaking engagements the official says Favre didn't attend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wpr.org





> Mississippi's state auditor has ordered former Green Bay Packers quarterback Brett Favre to repay more than $800,000 in public money.
> 
> News broke last year that the Hall of Famer and Mississippi native accepted $1.1 million from the state's welfare system for speaking engagements to promote an initiative called Families First for Mississippi. According to the state auditor, Favre didn't attend the events.
> 
> The Super Bowl champion isn't charged with any crimes. Last year, Favre said he was unaware the money came from welfare. He quickly paid back $500,000 but has yet to return the rest, Anna Wolfe of Mississippi Today reported.
> 
> State Auditor Shad White is going after more than $77 million in misspent funds related to Mississippi's welfare program, including the money owed by Favre. It needs to be repaid within 30 days or the attorney general could enforce the demands in court.
> 
> "It took several months for the auditor's office to decide what to do about these payments," Wolfe said. "These demand letters that went out from the auditor's office yesterday are basically their first attempt to try to recoup that money."
> 
> Two nonprofits — the Mississippi Community Education Center and the Family Resource Center — owe the bulk of the misspent funds, according to White. Favre Enterprises owes $828,000, including interest.
> 
> The Packers legend isn't the only former athlete involved in the scandal. Former St. Louis Rams running back Marcus Dupree and ex-professional wrestler Ted DiBiase have also been ordered to return money.




This story has been floating around earlier because it involves a former WWE pro wrestler Ted Dibiase Jr. ( the article leaves the Jr part out ), who's home was being sought to seize as part of what Miss called a welfare scheme.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Kellogs!  

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448717435696189446/


----------



## JayMysteri0

For this guy, you can consider TFG as Tucker F Carlson

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448819979089063941/

Like they really don't get what PAternity leave is, and instead have to go crude & sophmoric.


----------



## JayMysteri0

TFGuys

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1449074536188497921/


> N.F.L.’s Top Lawyer Had Cozy Relationship With Washington Team President
> 
> 
> Jeff Pash, the league’s general counsel, brokered penalties, discussed a cheerleading scandal and received perks in emails with the former president of the Washington Football Team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com





> For nearly a decade, the president of the Washington Football Team sent emails to a friend in which he casually joked about Native Americans and racial and political diversity, griped about referees and league initiatives to improve player safety, and arranged tickets and perks for his correspondent. He also thanked the man for getting a fine lifted and for understanding the team’s thorniest troubles.
> 
> That man was Jeff Pash, who — as the longtime general counsel of the N.F.L. and a top adviser to Commissioner Roger Goodell — would become responsible for investigating the team that had been run by the very executive he grew close to.
> 
> Pash appeared to engage willingly in the back-and-forth, sometimes reassuring the Washington executive, Bruce Allen, who was with the club from 2009 to 2019, not to worry about troubles that would eventually rock the team and the league, including reports about harassment of the club’s cheerleaders.
> 
> A trove of 650,000 emails gathered in the league’s investigation of workplace misconduct in the Washington Football Team’s front office has already resulted in the resignation of Jon Gruden as coach of the Las Vegas Raiders, after The New York Times published messages in which he made racist, sexist and homophobic remarks. The league received access to the emails several months before the investigation was completed last summer.
> 
> But Allen’s exchanges with Pash, sent from 2009 to 2018, reveal a larger story about a clubby relationship between a top league official and team executives and owners he is expected to oversee.
> 
> When the N.F.L. fined the Washington Football Team $15,000 for manipulating its player injury report, Allen reached out to Pash and the penalty was rescinded, a routine outcome, the league said. In another email, Allen expressed concern that the commissioner would accuse him of breaking rules on the signing of free agents, prompting his friend to reassure him, “He knows who it is and that it is not you.”





> And after a crisis erupted over allegations of sexual harassment of the Washington cheerleaders, Allen contacted Pash, who offered reassuring words.
> 
> “I know that you are on it and would not condone something untoward,” he told Allen.
> 
> In emails not involving Pash, however, Allen, Gruden and other men had shared photos of women wearing only bikini bottoms, including one picture of two Washington team cheerleaders.
> 
> Pash joined the league in 1997, intersecting with Allen, who was a longtime Raiders and Buccaneers executive before he landed in Washington. Their emails suggest that, when the Washington franchise was in crisis, Pash tended to offer a sympathetic shoulder rather than acting as an impartial arbiter.
> 
> “Communication between league office employees and club executives occurs on a daily basis,” Jeff Miller, the league’s executive vice president of communications, said in a statement Thursday. “Jeff Pash is a respected and high-character N.F.L. executive. Any effort to portray these emails as inappropriate is either misleading or patently false.”
> 
> Miller said Pash paid for the tickets Allen arranged for him.
> 
> After The Times contacted the league, the owners of the Arizona Cardinals, Chicago Bears and the Giants expressed support for Pash.
> Neither Pash nor Allen responded to a request for comment.
> 
> In May 2018, the Washington Football Team faced a scandal over the sexist treatment of its cheerleaders, who The Times revealed had been flown to Costa Rica for a team event, made to pose topless for a photo shoot and assigned as personal escorts to team sponsors and suite holders.
> 
> After a second Times article, about cheerleaders who were hired mainly for their appearance and did not cheer, the team conducted an internal investigation and promised to focus on cheerleader safety. In December 2019, after the team struggled all season, Allen was fired.
> Eight months later — amid a dispute between the team’s principal owner, Daniel Snyder, and his limited partners and as The Washington Post detailed widespread sexual harassment in the organization — Snyder hired the Washington lawyer Beth Wilkinson to conduct an investigation. The league took over the investigation.
> 
> Ultimately, Snyder expanded his financial stake in the team, and the league did not release the full detailed report of its investigation.


----------



## JayMysteri0

We haven't really gone near the numerous amount of strikes that have taken place during the pandemic.

But let's take a quick look at John Deere...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1449117491624558595/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1449003991392718855/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1449003995457073153/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> We haven't really gone near the numerous amount of strikes that have taken place during the pandemic.
> 
> But let's take a quick look at John Deere...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1449117491624558595/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1449003991392718855/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1449003995457073153/



And don’t forget that John Deere is the same company ripping off farmers by installing software that makes it nigh-impossible to repair tractors unless an official JD tech does it, at whatever price JD wants to charge. And then even for those willing and able to pay the exorbitant cost, they don’t have enough techs to get to farmers in a timely manner, so they literally cannot get their tractor fixed.

Even Congress has taken notice of their crap. They treat both their workers and customers with contempt. If there’s another tractor company out there… this is your moment!

Why can’t John Deere pay their workers better if they’re draining every dime from their customers’ pockets? Maybe they spent it all on lobbyists?









						John Deere–Backed Lobbying Groups Host Anti-Right to Repair Conference
					

State legislators and industry lobbyists gathered at a mountain resort to explain to themselves why farmers don’t need right-to-repair laws.




					www.vice.com


----------



## Thomas Veil

What the hell is it about Arizona and sheriffs?









						He Calls Himself the ‘American Sheriff.’ Whose Law Is He Following?
					

Charismatic and ambitious, Mark Lamb embodies a new kind of Trump-era lawman.




					www.politico.com
				






> With an action figure-style charisma and a growing media platform, Lamb sees it as his mission to educate the American public about the role of the sheriff, which he described to me as to protect people from “the bad guys, and I always say the sheriff is also there to protect the people from government overreach.” As much as he glorifies law enforcement, though, Lamb is selective about which laws he chooses to enforce. He takes a hardline approach on immigration, for example, but when it comes to the government telling people to get vaccinated — or declaring the 2020 election legitimate — he fashions himself as more of a vigilante resister, with a heavy dose of anti-government, sometimes militant rhetoric.





> Lamb supported the “stop the steal” campaign in Arizona and has expressed sympathy for the Jan. 6 rioters. He has called vaccine mandates “garbage” and spoke at a recent anti-vaccine rally in Phoenix, where he told supporters, “We’re going to find out what kind of patriots you are. We’re going to find out who is willing to die for freedom.” He also makes direct appeals to citizens, an effort that looks more dangerous after former President Donald Trump riled up supporters on Jan. 6. For example, Lamb, an ardent defender of the Second Amendment, has spoken in support of the formation of private militias — “well within the Constitution,” he told a group of supporters in March...





> Lamb’s advocacy follows in the tradition of “constitutional sheriffs,” who for decades have propagated the idea — refuted by constitutional experts — that sheriffs are the supreme legal authority in America, above even the president and the Supreme Court, and that they can choose not to enforce any law they consider unconstitutional. Former sheriffs Joe Arpaio and David Clarke, along with an estimated 138 currently serving sheriffs, are self-declared adherents of the philosophy...




And this guy calls himself the American Sheriff. More like he considers himself a law unto itself. You read this and you can't help thinking that guys like this are wishing for a return to the Wild West at best, a civil war at worst.


----------



## SuperMatt

Thomas Veil said:


> What the hell is it about Arizona and sheriffs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He Calls Himself the ‘American Sheriff.’ Whose Law Is He Following?
> 
> 
> Charismatic and ambitious, Mark Lamb embodies a new kind of Trump-era lawman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this guy calls himself the American Sheriff. More like he considers himself a law unto itself. You read this and you can't help thinking that guys like this are wishing for a return to the Wild West at best, a civil war at worst.



This stuck out to me:



> described to me as to protect people from “the bad guys, and I always say the sheriff is also there to protect the people from government overreach.”



He is literally a member of the government…. paid by the people.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Irony:


> a state of affairs or an event that seems deliberately contrary to what one expects and is often amusing as a result.








...But 'off the field' I guess it's another story?


----------



## Thomas Veil

Madison Cawthorne wants parents to raise their kids to be monsters.

I wish I were being hyperbolic here.









						GOP Rep. Madison Cawthorn's Unhinged Parenting Advice Panned As 'Dangerous’
					

The extremist first-term lawmaker was accused of promoting toxic masculinity with his "raise them to be a monster" speech.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Thomas Veil

Michelle Fiore, running for governor of Nevada.




​Because nothing says Merry Christmas like a gun on your hip (even the five year old boy is carrying one), along with a listing of who's holding what weapon.









						A Proud ‘Lady Trump’ Is Running For Nevada Governor — VICE
					

Michelle Fiore is perhaps best known for her hard-line gun rights advocacy and her support of Oregon rancher Ammon Bundy.




					apple.news


----------



## ronntaylor

Thomas Veil said:


> Michelle Fiore, running for governor of Nevada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Because nothing says Merry Christmas like a gun on your hip (even the five year old boy is carrying one), along with a listing of who's holding what weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Proud ‘Lady Trump’ Is Running For Nevada Governor — VICE
> 
> 
> Michelle Fiore is perhaps best known for her hard-line gun rights advocacy and her support of Oregon rancher Ammon Bundy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news



That's an old pic. Her most recent noteworthy pic is her in a red dress with a gun on her hip standing beside a pickup with a "T---- 2024" bumper sticker.

Her entrance into the already crowded GOP field will help Dem Gov. Sisolak. I hope it's the most expensive and divisive primary race in history for the GOP. Although let's see what the FBI dug up with their search warrants of her offices (and home?) recently. Maybe she'll be indicted and locked up before her chance to implode the party.


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1451333413143678980/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Now congress is interested in TFGruden & the NFL?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1451307535370178562/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1451328323917914119/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Now congress is interested in TFGruden & the NFL?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1451307535370178562/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1451328323917914119/



Congress loves to play the “we can revoke your anti-trust exemption at any time” card with the pro sports leagues. The NFL knows they will never get shut down by Congress; they’re too popular for politicians to take that risk. Let the games begin...


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Kellogs!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1448717435696189446/




Not sure how well trying to hire scabs in advance has really helped Kellogs deal with that strike.









						‘We’re not budging:’ Kellogg strike hits two-week mark as worker shortage aggravates labor conflicts
					

Cereal makers became essential workers in 2020, but that hero status didn’t carry into to 2021.  Around 1,400 Kellogg union workers from Michigan, Tennessee, Pennsylvania and Nebraska have been on strike for the past two weeks.




					www.mlive.com


----------



## Eric

The Today show understands the struggles of white moms.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/MurderedByWords/comments/qgrqcw


----------



## SuperMatt

The judge that’s too racist for Alabama.

Ladies and Gentlemen, I present Randall Jinks!









						Judge so racist and sexist even Alabama wants rid of him | Boing Boing
					

A judge who mouthed the n-word in court and constantly utters racist remarks to or about his own employees “must be removed from office,” says Alabama’s state judicial ethics cour…




					boingboing.net
				




I recommend you read the linked PDF of the complaint. I can’t copy-paste from it since it’s just a scan, but his racism is off the charts. Some minor examples in this article:



> Among the allegations are that Jinks mouthed the N-word on occasion to the deputy chief clerk, said George Floyd was “just another criminal,” and he “pretty much got what he deserved,” and told a Black employee that he didn’t want him marching with Black Lives Matter protesters.
> 
> He was also accused of telling employees private details about his marriage and the reason that he and his wife lived in separate residences. He allegedly made inappropriate comments about the appearance and anatomy of women, shared “sexually inappropriate anecdotes,” shared a striptease video with employees, made degrading comments to or about women, and generally used “crude, coarse, vulgar, offensive and improper language.”
> 
> Jinks allegedly used the B-word to refer to the county administrator and said another employee was nothing but a “whore.”












						Ethics case accuses judge of making racist and sexist remarks, mouthing N-word, criticizing overweight people
					

An elected probate judge in Alabama has been temporarily suspended after he was accused in a March ethics complaint of making racist and sexist remarks and throwing a tantrum over a missing sandwich.



					www.abajournal.com


----------



## Joe

SuperMatt said:


> The judge that’s too racist for Alabama.
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen, I present Randall Jinks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judge so racist and sexist even Alabama wants rid of him | Boing Boing
> 
> 
> A judge who mouthed the n-word in court and constantly utters racist remarks to or about his own employees “must be removed from office,” says Alabama’s state judicial ethics cour…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boingboing.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend you read the linked PDF of the complaint. I can’t copy-paste from it since it’s just a scan, but his racism is off the charts. Some minor examples in this article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethics case accuses judge of making racist and sexist remarks, mouthing N-word, criticizing overweight people
> 
> 
> An elected probate judge in Alabama has been temporarily suspended after he was accused in a March ethics complaint of making racist and sexist remarks and throwing a tantrum over a missing sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> www.abajournal.com




He's lived his whole life with that privilege. Why change now? SMH


----------



## JayMysteri0

You may want a mouth guard if you read about TFGs in the healthcare industry



> A hospital hiked the price of a routine childbirth by calling it an 'emergency'
> 
> 
> Obstetrical emergency departments are a new aspect of some hospitals that can inflate medical bills for even the easiest, healthiest births. Just ask baby Gus' parents about their $2,755 ER charge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org





> Some hospitals provide that package of services via an "obstetrical emergency department." OB-EDs are licensed under the main Emergency Department and typically see patients who are pregnant, for anything from unexplained bleeding to full-term birth. They bill like an ER, even if they aren't physically located anywhere near the ER.
> 
> TeamHealth — a health care staffing company owned by the investment company Blackstone, and known for marking up ER bills to boost profit — essentially says an OB-ED can be as simple as a rebranded obstetrical triage area. In a white paper, the company says an OB-ED is an "entrepreneurial approach to strengthening hospital finances," because with "little to no structural investment" it allows hospitals to "collect facility charges that are otherwise lost in the obstetrical triage setting."
> 
> The OB Hospitalist Group, which is owned by a private equity company, markets a tool to help OB-EDs calculate levels of emergency care. In a case study, OB Hospitalist Group reported that hospitals "leave a lot of money on the table" by billing OB-ED visits as Level 1 and 2 emergencies when they could be considered Level 4 emergencies.
> 
> An Arizona facility said its revenue increased $365,000 per quarter after turning its obstetric triage area into an OB-ED. Poudre Valley Hospital's website doesn't list "OB-ED" as part of the facility's offerings, though UCHealth documents do reference OB-ED beds in other facilities.


----------



## lizkat

WSJ says infrastructure bill contains language blocking FOIA requests w/ respect to expanding broadband to underserved areas.    So is this gonna be another one of those deals where we wake up some day and discover that a major telecom carrier got a 25-year contract for... whatever...  without much press coverage of exactly who benefits from the distribution of federal largesse?  









						Infrastructure Bill’s Broadband Plan Shrouded From Scrutiny
					

A provision of Congress’s $42 billion plan to expand broadband into underserved areas could exempt it from Freedom of Information and Privacy Acts.




					www.wsj.com
				




Getting sick of this, especially because it seems to be one of the few things that get bipartisan enthusiasm while bill language is being drafted.


----------



## JayMysteri0

A reminder of why I put our broken medical system in with TFGs



> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woman is billed $700 for visiting the ER despite getting NO treatment
> 
> 
> Taylor Davis (pictured) said she was shocked to receive a nearly $700 medical bill (inset) from an Georgia hospital - despite not receiving treatment at the facility or seeing a doctor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> They called it a visiting fee': Georgia woman who was billed almost $700 for trip to ER says she didn't even see a doctor and LEFT after waiting seven hours​
> Taylor Davis said she received a hospital bill from a Georgia hospital for $688.35 even though she never received medical treatment for her head injury
> She said she checked into the hospital and left after waiting for seven hours
> Weeks later, a bill arrived and a hospital employee told her: ‘You are charged before you are seen. Not for being seen'
> It's estimated that about 1 in 5 emergency visits and 1 in 6 inpatient admissions will trigger a surprise bill




That's an interesting factoid to be aware of, "You are charged before you are seen. Not for being seen".  That reminder that getting paid is of utmost importance, not the service itself whether it's helpful or not.


----------



## Thomas Veil

What the hell, a fee just for walking into the place??

I'd have an attorney send them a letter asking them to itemize the charges. I hardly think they'd stand up in court.

But anyway, that's not the main reason I'm here today. I just needed to grouse about _these_ two fucking guys in my area.




​Now, the above loser chooses to publicly identify as an ammosexual. This is the kind of house you keep your children away from.

But wait, there's more.



​Off the top of my head, I'd say a guy with _this_ ridiculously over-the-top display is...compensating for something. Wouldn't you?

Elsewhere, where I live, there's a guy with a Trump "Miss me yet?" flag, and another one with "Let's go Brandon" on it.

Both of them fly alongside American flags, just to show how patriotic they are. Conservatives must consider that proper flag etiquette.  

Fuck all four of these guys. Go directly to hell. Do not pass go. Do not collect $200.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> A reminder of why I put our broken medical system in with TFGs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting factoid to be aware of, "You are charged before you are seen. Not for being seen".  That reminder that getting paid is of utmost importance, not the service itself whether it's helpful or not.



But it’s the *government* we can’t trust with our healthcare, according to the GOP.


----------



## Eric

Thomas Veil said:


> What the hell, a fee just for walking into the place??
> 
> I'd have an attorney send them a letter asking them to itemize the charges. I hardly think they'd stand up in court.
> 
> But anyway, that's not the main reason I'm here today. I just needed to grouse about _these_ two fucking guys in my area.
> 
> View attachment 9596​Now, the above loser chooses to publicly identify as an ammosexual. This is the kind of house you keep your children away from.
> 
> But wait, there's more.
> 
> View attachment 9598​Off the top of my head, I'd say a guy with _this_ ridiculously over-the-top display is...compensating for something. Wouldn't you?
> 
> Elsewhere, where I live, there's a guy with a Trump "Miss me yet?" flag, and another one with "Let's go Brandon" on it.
> 
> Both of them fly alongside American flags, just to show how patriotic they are. Conservatives must consider that proper flag etiquette.
> 
> Fuck all four of these guys. Go directly to hell. Do not pass go. Do not collect $200.



All those people and the only thing missing is a full set of teeth.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Why the phrase "STFU" was invented...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1456620468195180549/


----------



## JayMysteri0

And...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1456427623693705216/

_Jacob Wohl, a 'right-wing operative' who is under investigation for fraud, said in a post on Gab that Jewish people living in America 'should decorate their home with Christmas lights' as a show of 'assimilation,' Newsweek reports _- Twitter

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1456617332554436615/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> And...
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1456427623693705216/
> 
> _Jacob Wohl, a 'right-wing operative' who is under investigation for fraud, said in a post on Gab that Jewish people living in America 'should decorate their home with Christmas lights' as a show of 'assimilation,' Newsweek reports _- Twitter
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1456617332554436615/




Religious assimilation is most certainly not a necessary component of American "unity".  We were never meant by the founders to move in lockstep on any issue.   Acceptance of each other's essential humanity and of the fact of our equality under rule of law is what's needed (and in the spirit of the law would be nice too).

Per the US Constitution, we do not have and may not establish a Christian government. We are not by decree a Christian nation.   We are free to choose a religion or not observe one at all. 

Past that, let all our many arguments on political issues proceed apace.  This guy Wohl isn't arguing issues, he's about driving artificial wedges between groups of people.  That sort of thing weakens a nation when entertained even as background noise.

Oh, and Happy Diwali for those celebrating.  Me, I've put away my Day of the Dead decorations and moved on to thinking about dancing for joy on the morning of the Winter Solstice.   Let the darkness soon be defeated!


----------



## Joe

Thomas Veil said:


> What the hell, a fee just for walking into the place??
> 
> I'd have an attorney send them a letter asking them to itemize the charges. I hardly think they'd stand up in court.
> 
> But anyway, that's not the main reason I'm here today. I just needed to grouse about _these_ two fucking guys in my area.
> 
> View attachment 9596​Now, the above loser chooses to publicly identify as an ammosexual. This is the kind of house you keep your children away from.
> 
> But wait, there's more.
> 
> View attachment 9598​Off the top of my head, I'd say a guy with _this_ ridiculously over-the-top display is...compensating for something. Wouldn't you?
> 
> Elsewhere, where I live, there's a guy with a Trump "Miss me yet?" flag, and another one with "Let's go Brandon" on it.
> 
> Both of them fly alongside American flags, just to show how patriotic they are. Conservatives must consider that proper flag etiquette.
> 
> Fuck all four of these guys. Go directly to hell. Do not pass go. Do not collect $200.




The cult is strong with republicans.  My mom sent me a picture of this hole in the wall fast food place in my podunk hometown that put "Go Brandon" on it's outside sign LOL Republicans are fucking weirdos. I have never once thought of putting an Obama or Biden flags or ANY kind of political stickers on my vehicles. The majority of my friends lean left and not a single one of them have anything political in their homes, vehicles, ect. No tshirts. Nothing. It's just crazy to me how Cult like Republicans are. They're united in hate for sure.


----------



## ronntaylor

Thomas Veil said:


> Fuck all four of these guys. Go directly to hell. Do not pass go. Do not collect $200.



When I make my way back to NYC from rural Virginia, I pass what's one of the largest traitor confederate flags in existence. The owner is reportedly a crazy, racist scumbag that many suspect is behind recent KKK bags left around town and neighboring schools.


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Why the phrase "STFU" was invented...
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1456620468195180549/




I'd let Haley ramble on,  but when it comes to cognitive skills I'll stack ol' Nancy up against younger Nikki any day and see how it rolls.   Pelosi was born with a working vote calculator in her brain.

I don't happen to disagree that high level American leadership tends to be too old.  I'd prefer we relied on the wisdom of elders in advisory positions, not so much executors at top of various heaps in government.

However, a cognition test for potential opposition candidates (in campaigns for either the primary or general election) sounds too much like the Kremlin's way of solving problematic opposition:  lock them up in a psych ward.

To me the tendency of both political parties (and some voters) to hang onto their elders in office too long is a marker and a downside of the DNC/RNC honchos' obsession with star power.   They know that name recognition remains the ace card in electoral politics.  That doesn't say much for brain power of voters...


----------



## JayMysteri0

And there you have it, right from the horse's ass...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1459658826425249798/

What some people think America should look like.


----------



## JayMysteri0

What the fuck more do you need to know about America?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1462186442403233793/



> Fare evasion costs cities millions. But will cracking down on it solve anything?
> 
> 
> New York City has increased policing on the MTA to curb fare dodging. It’s resulted in outrage and protests from riders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com






> He Paid His Subway Fare. Then He Was Tasered by the Police. (Published 2021)
> 
> 
> A video of a violent arrest raised questions about balancing a push to enforce laws in the subway against concerns about police abuses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> What the fuck more do you need to know about America?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1462186442403233793/



Law and Order! Trump!


----------



## JayMysteri0

Shitty judges week ends on characteristic low note...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1462554181982580738/



> Man who pleaded guilty to raping 4 teen girls is given no jail time by judge
> 
> 
> A 20-year-old man from New York who pleaded guilty to raping four teenage girls inside his parents' home was sentenced to no jail time and instead only received eight years of probation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lindaikejisblog.com




Don't let anyone fool you, 'privilege' is a wonderful thing.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Oh yeah, obligatory for TFG

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1462458581358424073/


----------



## GermanSuplex

Chris Christie was on Bill Maher, and Bill Maher called him out, but not harshly enough. Christie is afraid of Trump, its so obvious. Maher told him that to his face, but Christie danced around the issue. If he was talking about Obama or Biden, Christie would pull his tough-guy attitude, but because he's toeing the cult line, he can criticize Trump, but not denounce him. The only people in the entire GOP with an actual set are Kinzinger and Cheney, and you see how they've been exiled. Christie is still trying to woo the cult.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Can we finally say 'goodbye' to TFG?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1464358475010482179/

Thank you.

This petty ass MFer, trying to pretend he's a new man, when he's still the shameless opportunistic bucket of fetid goo he's always been.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Update:





Couldn't happen nicer to a 'TFG'.


----------



## Eric

JayMysteri0 said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't happen nicer to a 'TFG'.



He once had a lot of potential, was a straight shooter and openly hit both sides but after the whole bridge thing and closing the beach, then taking his family there he was ruined. Looks like the only thing he's got going for him now is being a partisan contributor on cable news.


----------



## Thomas Veil

According to Fox, Dr. Fauci is a Nazi. 

And not just any Nazi. 

*Lara Logan compares top US infectious diseases expert to Dr Josef Mengele who experimented on Jews in concentration camps*

In a discussion with hosts Peter Hegseth and Will Cain, Logan said:



> “You just have to look at Africa. They didn’t have the death rates from Covid that were predicted. And what is happening over time, is that the entire response to Covid and everything that we were told about it from the beginning, is being exposed and it’s falling apart, the lies are coming apart.





> “And really now there’s no justification for putting people out of their jobs or forcing vaccine mandates for a disease that ultimately is very treatable … and has death rates that compare very much to seasonal flu.





> “And so in that moment, what you see on Dr Fauci, this is what people say to me, that he doesn’t represent science to them. He represents Josef Mengele, Dr Josef Mengele, the Nazi doctor who did experiments on Jews during the second world war and in the concentration camps, and I am talking about people all across the world are saying this.”




Notice the very Trumpian trait of spinning “I am saying this revolting thing” to “Many people are saying this.”

Wryly, the article concludes with this:



> Her show on Fox Nation is called Lara Logan Has No Agenda.












						Outrage as Fox News commentator likens Anthony Fauci to Nazi doctor
					

Lara Logan compares top US infectious diseases expert to Dr Josef Mengele who experimented on Jews in concentration camps




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

It doesn't matter what they change their name to, FB established themselves for what they are...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1466219583229079553/

The elder TFG of social media


----------



## JayMysteri0

Who the FUCK approved this, ...and WHY?!!!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1466498135883231233/


----------



## JayMysteri0

IF true...  

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1466779830456922123/



> Plumber discovers money, checks in wall of Joel Osteen’s Lakewood Church years after $600K burglary
> 
> 
> Lakewood Church via a representative has acknowledged cash and checks were found at the facility during repairs, years after a burglary of $600,000, in 2014.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.click2houston.com





> *HOUSTON* – You may remember hundreds of thousands of dollars that were stolen from a safe at Lakewood Church. It was a big headline back in 2014.
> 
> Now, all these years later, another bombshell has dropped.
> 
> A plumber says he found money in a wall while he was doing work at the church on Nov. 10, 2021. The news came to light during the radio morning show at 100.3 The Bull.
> 
> “It was just unbelievable!” morning show host for the “Morning Bullpen” George Lindsey said. “The things he was telling us that they found in the walls.”
> 
> Lindsey was shocked when he listened to viewers Thursday morning, but says this one caller really took the segment over the edge.
> 
> “There was a loose toilet in the wall, and we removed the tile,” the caller said. “We went to go remove the toilet, and I moved some insulation away and about 500 envelopes fell out of the wall, and I was like ‘Oh wow!’”
> 
> The caller said the envelopes were full of cash and checks.
> 
> “I went ahead and contacted the maintenance supervisor that was there, and I turned it all in,” he added.
> 
> Lindsey couldn’t believe what he had just heard.
> 
> “We were like, ‘What are you talking about?’” Lindsey said. “So, then he relayed to us that in 2014 there was a big story about money being stolen from Lakewood Church that they never recovered.”


----------



## JayMysteri0

An old "favorite" TFG is back in the news for more of her disingenuous shit EVERYONE knew back then...



> Very Concerned Republican Senator Suddenly Supports Doomed Abortion Legislation
> 
> 
> Susan Collins is trying to save face after Justice Brett Kavanaugh appeared open to overturning Roe v. Wade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezebel.com





> Yes, I’m talking about Brett Kavanaugh and Susan Collins (R-Maine). Collins reportedly greenlit Kavanaugh before President Donald Trump announced him as a nominee and made a long-winded speech on the Senate floor proclaiming that she believed Kavanaugh would uphold precedent, including _Roe_, before voting for him.
> 
> And yet Justice Beer Bong doesn’t seem too eager to uphold _Roe_. The _New York Times_ explained Kavanaugh’s posture in the hearing:
> 
> _Assuming the three most conservative members of the court — Justices Alito, Clarence Thomas and Neil M. Gorsuch — are prepared to overrule Roe entirely, Chief Justice Roberts would need to attract at least two votes for a narrower opinion, one upholding the Mississippi law but not overruling Roe in so many words, to be controlling. But the most likely candidates, Justices Brett M. Kavanaugh and Amy Coney Barrett, said little to suggest that they were inclined toward that narrower approach._





> In fact, Kavanaugh said some things that made it seem like he supported the Court overturning _Roe_:
> 
> _...Justice Kavanaugh said that some precedents deserved to be overruled.
> 
> “If you think about some of the most important cases, the most consequential cases in this court’s history, there’s a string of them where the cases overruled precedent,” he said, listing several, notably Brown v. Board of Education, which barred segregation in public schools.
> 
> “Why then doesn’t the history of this court’s practice with respect to those cases tell us that the right answer is actually a return to the position of neutrality?” he asked._





> Arguments ended just before noon eastern time. At 2pm, when reporters asked Collins about Kavanaugh’s statements, she said she hadn’t listened to the arguments and would reserve comment until she had, which is kind of like when Republican Senators said they hadn’t seen Trump’s tweets threatening to invade another country.
> 
> Then around 6pm, Collins said that she now supports enshrining the holdings of _Roe_ into federal law rather than in Supreme Court opinions. A spokesperson told NBC News: “Senator Collins supports the right to an abortion and believes that the protections in the _Roe_ and _Casey_ decisions should be passed into law. She has had some conversations with her colleagues about this and is open to further discussions.” The House passed a bill that does this, the Women’s Health Protection Act (WHPA), but Collins said she opposed it in late September because it “goes too far.” Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer said after the hearing that WHPA would get a floor vote.
> 
> Collins’ statement, like much of the rest of her career, is cravenness shrouded in performative concern. The Women’s Health Protection Act needs 60 votes to pass the Senate, which it doesn’t have, or 50 Senators would need to be willing to change the filibuster to pass the bill with a simple majority, and there aren’t enough votes to do that either. Collins herself doesn’t support changing the filibuster, so saying she supports a bill to protect abortion rights which can’t pass without the changes is totally meaningless and she knows it. But here she is getting headlines saying she wants to codify abortion in federal law.




Taking this woman at her word is still one of the stupidest fucking thing people do in congress to this day.

Maine, own your shit!


----------



## DT

We could probably have a thread that's just TFG, but holy fucking hell, this is a new level of derangement,   the design, the message, TFG needs to be under clinical supervision.









I am reading this is real, this was circulated from this official account.


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> I am reading this is real, this was circulated from this official account.



Just check his Twitter to learn all about it.


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> Who the FUCK approved this, ...and WHY?!!!




At least now you can respond back with a pic of your junk ...


----------



## JayMysteri0

DT said:


> At least now you can respond back with a pic of your junk ...



I'd rather respond to them & the Federal _Protection_  Bureau with pictures of Ron Jeremy's junk, and tell them to go eat it.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Fuck these cretins!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1468290944986275842/


----------



## SuperMatt

Karen accuses a couple of stealing her phone. Guess where the phone turns up:









						T Love on TikTok
					

T Love's short video with ♬ original sound




					www.tiktok.com
				




PS - if there is a way to embed TikTok vids on this forum, I’d like to know the method.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I'm going to miss Cheez it's, ...but FUCK 'em!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1468423487735967744/


----------



## ronntaylor

JayMysteri0 said:


> I'm going to miss Cheez it's, ...but FUCK 'em!



That's the only thing on the list that I *may* miss. Haven't had any in ages.

Kellogg's keeps repeating mantra-like "But we gave them hefty wage increases in the proposal!" They failed to inform that the contract proposal keeps in place a two-tier system where newer workers are shafted: lower wages, less benefits (if they're even available to the lower tier) and no pathway to permanent status till they've worked at least four years, the very definition of perma-temps. And it paves the way for older, veteran workers to be pushed out with mandatory overtime and onerous shift changes at the company's whim.


----------



## lizkat

ronntaylor said:


> That's the only thing on the list that I *may* miss. Haven't had any in ages.
> 
> Kellogg's keeps repeating mantra-like "But we gave them hefty wage increases in the proposal!" They failed to inform that the contract proposal keeps in place a two-tier system where newer workers are shafted: lower wages, less benefits (if they're even available to the lower tier) and no pathway to permanent status till they've worked at least four years, the very definition of perma-temps. And it paves the way for older, veteran workers to be pushed out with mandatory overtime and onerous shift changes at the company's whim.




An update...  it's not going great for Kellogg lately, it would appear.  Scabs have "wreaked havoc" on the factory per some workers, most cereals are not actually being produced at the moment, yesterday a delivery train went off the tracks, and today ain't been lookin' any better.






​


----------



## JayMysteri0

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1469686501092909058/

On the VP's behalf






"Jane Crow", Take your tropes elsewhere.

Either the VP isn't seen enough, or she's too in some faces.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Another reminder about TFGuy Rand Paul


----------



## lizkat

Rand Paul has said that it's not that he thinks disaster aid shouldn't be disbursed when needed,  it's just that he thinks it should be paid for and not "borrowed"

 He consistently votes against federal appropriations,  even annoying fellow Repubolicans sometimes in the process (after they've agreed on some Senate bill to match one passed in the House, for instance), but he doesn't seem to want to talk about the unfunded nature of the tax cut from Trump's time in office.

It's the Dems who end up having to vote in the debt ceiling hikes that cover GOP unfunded appropriations plus any crumbs of social spending that the Ds manage to get passed if they have the votes.  

I have no use for Paul's hypocrisy and just wish Kentuckians would unravel the inconsistency of expecting federal disbursements while still re-electing Rand Paul specifically for his anti-government-spending stance.


----------



## SuperMatt

Wait, BBC put Alan Dershowitz on TV... to talk about the Ghislaine Maxwell trial?!?!? WTF? TF Guy should never be put on TV by any network, much less to discuss *this* case. And of course he used the opportunity to defame his accuser, Virginia Giuffre.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1476327388434911234/



			https://wapo.st/3qvLWAC
		

(paywall removed)

The whole thing makes me wonder - why didn’t Maxwell take a guilty plea and expose people like Dershowitz and the others who may have abused children with their friend Epstein? Considering a British Royal was involved, perhaps her life was under threat?

Multiple desks need to be cleaned out at the BBC for this one.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> The whole thing makes me wonder - why didn’t Maxwell take a guilty plea and expose people like Dershowitz and the others who may have abused children with their friend Epstein? Considering a British Royal was involved, perhaps her life was under threat?




The prison guards were probably fiddling with the camera wiring as a reminder.


----------



## SuperMatt

More Alan Dershowitz, this time defaming a dead man.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1475899666755694596/

And the accusation is absurd. The right-wingers called Tutu anti-Semitic because he DARED to compare Israel’s occupation of Palestine to apartheid in South Africa.

So, a double-TFG to Alan Dershowitz.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Stay classy 'r's!  
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1479195158822465539/


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Stay classy 'r's!
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1479195158822465539/




Heh, maybe it's an FBI sting.


----------



## SuperMatt

Dr. Fauci calls out Senator Paul for fundraising off of pandemic misinformation, and personal attacks that have led to threats (and attempts) on his life.



> After Paul confronted him at the hearing, Fauci demanded to speak uninterrupted. He called Paul’s attacks a distortion of reality. He cited the arrest of a California man in Iowa last month who police said was traveling to Washington with an AR-15 and multiple magazines of ammunition and had a “hit list” that included Fauci and several others, mostly Democratic politicians and officials.
> “What happens when he gets out and accuses me of things that are completely untrue?” Fauci said of Paul. “All of a sudden that kindles the crazies out there, and I have life — threats upon my life, harassment of my family and my children with obscene phone calls because people are lying about me.
> “Now, you know, I guess you could say: ‘Well, that’s the way it goes. I can take the hit.’ Well, it makes a difference because as some of you may know, just about three or four weeks ago, on December 21st, a person was arrested who was on their way from Sacramento to Washington, D.C., at a speed stop in Iowa. And they asked, the police asked him where he was going, and he was going to Washington, D.C., to kill Dr. Fauci.”
> A police report confirms the arrest of Kuachua Brillion Xiong, 25, on Dec. 21 in Iowa, with an AR-15 and multiple magazines of ammunition.
> Fauci said that in trying to understand why Paul is coming after him, he has gone to the *senator’s website, which says "'Fire Dr. Fauci,' with a little box that says contribute here. You can do five dollars. Ten dollars. Twenty dollars, a hundred dollars.
> “So you are making a catastrophic epidemic for your political gain,” Fauci said.*






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2022/01/11/fauci-paul-death-threat/


----------



## GermanSuplex

Dotard couldn't stand the heat by being asked actual questions and challenged on his lies, so he cut the interview short...









						Pressed on his election lies, former President Trump cuts NPR interview short
					

The former president blasted Republicans who have crossed him and kept up repeated election lies in an NPR interview.




					www.npr.org
				




I don't know how people take (or ever took) this fat windbag seriously. Excuse after excuse. Someone seriously needs to press Ted Cruz on his 2016 Iowa caucus win, because Trump made the exact same claims about losing that race as he has here. Start pressing anyone who was on the ballot with Trump in 2020 if they should have their wins re-examined. I'm so sick of hearing these lies repeated over and over with absolutely zero substance. Biden's crowd size at rallies - which were intentionally small because of a freaking pandemic - have no bearing on votes. Who's to say all Biden voters are pro-Biden? Maybe they were anti-Trump? It's irrelevant anyways. Yet Trump brought that up too, and a dozen other made-up works of fiction to support his lie.


----------



## lizkat

I have mixed feelings about anyone even interviewing Trump any more.   On substance of his remarks, his monumental pile of lies throughout his presidency and his uncalled for attacks on assorted people who happened to disappoint "His Infantile Majesty" --including those in his own party -- made it pretty clear he was an unreliable narrator of anything at all.


----------



## MEJHarrison

lizkat said:


> I have mixed feelings about anyone even interviewing Trump any more.




Is it still an interview when the person in question is just making everything up?  I think I'd classify more as a old fool telling tall tales.


----------



## lizkat

MEJHarrison said:


> Is it still an interview when the person in question is just making everything up?  I think I'd classify more as a old fool telling tall tales.




Trump is that but how much oxygen did we used to give old fools?  Formerly, the ones who were presidents rode quietly into the sunset.


----------



## Joe

GermanSuplex said:


> Dotard couldn't stand the heat by being asked actual questions and challenged on his lies, so he cut the interview short...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pressed on his election lies, former President Trump cuts NPR interview short
> 
> 
> The former president blasted Republicans who have crossed him and kept up repeated election lies in an NPR interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't know how people take (or ever took) this fat windbag seriously*. Excuse after excuse. Someone seriously needs to press Ted Cruz on his 2016 Iowa caucus win, because Trump made the exact same claims about losing that race as he has here. Start pressing anyone who was on the ballot with Trump in 2020 if they should have their wins re-examined. I'm so sick of hearing these lies repeated over and over with absolutely zero substance. Biden's crowd size at rallies - which were intentionally small because of a freaking pandemic - have no bearing on votes. Who's to say all Biden voters are pro-Biden? Maybe they were anti-Trump? It's irrelevant anyways. Yet Trump brought that up too, and a dozen other made-up works of fiction to support his lie.




White supremacy is why they voted for him. They will do anything to keep it.


----------



## Clix Pix

Why was anyone even interested in interviewing that orange clown in the first place?  He is best ignored all the way around.


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> Why was anyone even interested in interviewing that orange clown in the first place?  He is best ignored all the way around.




I suppose NPR like any other newsgathering organization would have found it hard to turn down a celebrity "get".

However, I should think at this point that even the RNC and congressional GOP leaders would rather Trump not get a megaphone for his delusions.   Many if not most GOP congressional contestants will have made their peace with a perceived need to tap-dance around the former president at this point, but a lot of them still operate from purple districts and would prefer to keep their 2022 campaigns focused on the current practical needs of their state or district.

 Having Trump out there right now on national media and still carrying on about how 2020 was stolen from him is doubtless viewed by the Republican Party as counterproductive to their goals and tactics.  Which may in some small part at least be why NPR decided to go ahead and do the interview, who the heck knows.   But, on the downside of deciding not to interview Trump at this point, there would have been the inevitable calls of bias and censorship if Trump made it known he had decided to make himself available for an "interview" and was "turned down".  There was some grumbling along that line anyway,  even though it was Trump who terminated the conversation because he couldn't control its focus.

I don't envy mainstream media having to deal with questions like this while there still ARE questions.   One day though the next generations in the USA may look back and wonder what on earth made that guy's party, the country's media outlets and so many US citizens continue for so long to tolerate the malignant antics of such a narcissist (and some of the malevolent followers now pressing for their own time in the spotlight).


----------



## User.45

Trump's gross incompetence was a horrid thing when he was in power, but from somewhat of a reassurance when he's out of power. 
For presidential elections,  Republican voter suppression has to be more effective than the estimated net 200,000 GOP voters lost to COVID.   

My real concern is the revisionist DeSantis, who is trying to create his own narrative on COVID:


> "When COVID was first coming, you know, we were actually engaged in it," DeSantis said. "I was telling Trump, ‘Stop the flights from China' because we didn't know what we were dealing with. But you know, I never thought in February, early March, that it would lead to locking down the country. I just didn’t. I didn't think that was on the radar."





> "I had Pence and the CDC director down at Port Everglades talking about cruise ships, the second week of March, and no one was talking about shutting down the country," the governor told the hosts. He also said if he had known the massive lockdown "was a threat earlier," he would "have been much louder" in his opposition to lockdown measures.
> 
> DeSantis also took aim at Dr. Anthony Fauci, accusing Fauci of relying on data from China that was not "trustworthy" as federal lockdown orders took the country by storm.
> 
> "People like Fauci panicked," DeSantis said as he expressed frustration with the lockdown measures. "They were following the data out of China, which is not trustworthy."











						DeSantis would have been 'much louder' if he knew early on feds would shut down the country
					

DeSantis says he regrets not speaking out against federal COVID-19 lockdown measures enacted early on during the pandemic in 2020.




					www.foxnews.com
				




I checked  FoxNew because I wanted to see the "conservative" spin on this. Well, just as bad as CNN's.
1. This guy went so submissive with Trump, I felt secondary embarrassment for him.
2. The lockdown saved Florida from an even more disastrous outcome, setting up DeSantis to ride the "Florida: mediocre in COVID deaths" narrative as a sign of his competence. 
3. The data that came from China was very well reproduced in Italy and the UK. The 10-15% COVID mortality rates occur due to missing asymptomatic cases and overwhelmed hospitals producing horrible outcomes. 

I consider DeSantis smart, so he knows all of the above, just lies about it, to garner support from the Trump base so he can take them from Trump in the 2024 primaries.


----------



## JayMysteri0

It's been a minute since I was in this thread, but I'm back with head "TFG".

Who reminds you tastelessly he's "TFG"



> Trump scheduled to hold rally in Arizona on same day MLK family to urge Congress to pass voting rights legislation
> 
> 
> Former President Donald Trump is set to hold a rally in Arizona on Jan. 15, the same day that the family of Martin Luther King Jr. will arrive in Phoenix for its own rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com





> Former President Donald Trump is set to hold a rally in Arizona on Jan. 15, the same day that the family of Martin Luther King Jr. will arrive in Phoenix for its own rally.
> 
> Jan. 15 marks what would have been the 93rd birthday of the slain civil rights leader. The family of Martin Luther King Jr. plans to launch a nationwide campaign that day to press Congress to pass legislation to enhance and protect voting rights.




And to think I would probably trigger people if I started chanting "Let's go CHEATO!!"


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> It's been a minute since I was in this thread, but I'm back with head "TFG".
> 
> Who reminds you tastelessly he's "TFG"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to think I would probably trigger people if started going "Let's go CHEATO!!"




We need to amend the acronym to:  FTFG ...


----------



## JayMysteri0

I know elsewhere there's discussion how some others have made come coin from crypto.  Me personally because I lump it also with the NFTs, I'm NOT the biggest fan.  Especially with what crypto's been used for as of late.



> Crypto Losers Buy Copy Of Jodorowsky's Dune, Have Played Themselves
> 
> 
> Buying the book does not give you the rights to what's in the book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kotaku.com




I'm just lumping "crypto bros" along with TFGs.  If that's unfair...


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> I know elsewhere there's discussion how some others have made come coin from crypto.  Me personally because I lump it also with the NFTs, I'm NOT the biggest fan.  Especially with what crypto's been used for as of late.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just lumping "crypto bros" along with TFGs.  If that's unfair...



Daring fireball has had a few articles about the grift of NFT and crypto. One may as well bet on horses if they want to gamble.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Today's TFG, Neil Gorsuch

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1483434822580244481/

FTMF

Welcome to our supreme court now

Runner up:
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1483461597398024192/


> Wife of Justice Clarence Thomas signed off on letter saying Capitol attackers 'have done nothing wrong'
> 
> 
> It has been less than a week since 11 Oath Keepers were arrested with seditious conspiracy, but the spouse of Justice Clarence Thomas believes that they "have done nothing wrong."Bulwark's Charlie Sykes pointed to a letter signed by Ginni Thomas along with many other fringe conservatives like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rawstory.com


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Today's TFG, Neil Gorsuch
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1483434822580244481/
> 
> FTMF
> 
> Welcome to our supreme court now
> 
> Runner up:
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1483461597398024192/



Gorsuch had a high bar to jump in order to be the biggest turd on the court (Thomas and Alito) but he has proven up to the task. That’s just plain being a bad human being.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Dig the spin

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1483841138079453188/

Justice Sotomayor did NOT ask Gorsuch to wear a mask, Roberts did.

FFS.  Even their spin is bad legal word play.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1480957841389371393/

Of course @$$holes lament the loss of civility, ONLY if it's directed at them.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Muscomitch is back for his place amongst TFGs...

When you say the quiet part out loud, ...accidentally?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1484018631063138304/

In musco's world perhaps White Americans are the default Americans, and everyone else born or "invited" here is...?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1484030615666233345/

When you think of it like this , it really drives it home.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1484121602883268611/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Once again, Beau of the 5th Column brings a great followup


----------



## JayMysteri0

In fairness, I think we should share musco's side in of all of this...



> McConnell Responds Defensively To Criticism Of His 'African American' Comment
> 
> 
> The Senate minority leader said he should have worded his statement differently but also said the criticism is "nonsense."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com





> Following a speech Friday at an annual conference in Louisville, the Republican leader said he misspoke Wednesday when he made the comment during a Washington news conference.
> 
> “I’ve never been accused of this sort of thing before, and it’s hurtful and offensive,” he said. “And I think some of the critics know it’s totally nonsense.”
> 
> McConnell on Wednesday had said that “African American voters are voting in just as high a percentage as Americans.” McConnell explained on Friday that he should have said the word “all” before “Americans.”
> 
> He also defended his record on race by noting that he attended the Rev. Martin Luther King’s March on Washington in 1963. He also said he helped organize a civil rights march at Kentucky’s state Capitol and was present when President Lyndon Johnson signed the Voting Rights Act in 1965.




Never?  Really?  Really?!  You mean you've NEVER acknowledged all the times someone's said you're racist.

He did everything but go & look for the one Black guy he's sure they employ somewhere.



> When asked what he would say to those who had been offended by his words, McConnell said he would discuss his record relating to voting rights, and brought up his role as a mentor to Kentucky’s Attorney General Daniel Cameron, who is Black and one of many Republicans who came to the minority leader’s defense this week.
> 
> “I think he would confirm with you that I recruited him to run. I’ve supported him, and I’m proud of him,” McConnell said. “I have had African American speechwriters, schedulers, office managers over the years.”




Wait!  AG Cameron 'the sellout' is who he wants to try & trot out?


> Lawyer: AG Cameron's attack of Breonna Taylor grand jurors 'brings dishonor to the office'
> 
> 
> Three anonymous grand jurors in the Breonna Taylor case announced they were filing a petition to impeach Cameron for breaching the public trust.
> 
> 
> 
> www.courier-journal.com




FTFG!!


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> Wait!  AG Cameron 'the sellout' is who he wants to try & trot out?
> 
> FTFG!!




Wow, McConnell claiming to have hired "African American speechwriters, schedulers, office managers over the years" is surely a step or two up from merely claiming to have had African American friends over to the house for dinner now and then.  Or is hiring them in lieu of even having any for friends?  Inquiring minds may be tempted to let God sort McConnell out at this point.

Still I'm almost sure we should revise our estimation of McConnell after hearing that bit.

On the other hand, one EXPECTS public officials to observe anti-discrimination laws in their hiring practices, so what does he want, a gold medal for law abiding behavior?​
OK, I revised, just to be charitable.   Now I think Mitch is just a blankety-blank instead of a f'g blankety-blank.  However, this might be in part due to my effort to rein in my dockside parts of speech in 2022, who knows.

And yeah if the best McConnell can do is haul out his appointment of Cameron, he'd have done better just to ignore all the pushback on his original remark.  Anyone can make a gaffe...  but sometimes a gaffe can be intentional.


----------



## lizkat

She says it better...

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1484195096186822656/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Gosh it has been sooooo long since Susan ( Lucy Van Pelt ) Collins got her time to shine here in TFG.

But a supreme court nomination that Biden certainly gets to pick dragged her ass back in the light.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1486888857077440514/








> Susan Collins just made Brett Kavanaugh a Supreme Court justice | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> Susan Collins ended the drama of Brett Kavanaugh's nomination to the Supreme Court just before 4 p.m. Eastern time Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com





> “My fervent hope is that Brett Kavanaugh will work to lessen the divisions in the Supreme Court so we have far fewer 5-4 decisions and so that public confidence in our judiciary and our highest court is restored,” Collins said, before delivering the final line of her about 45-minute floor speech: “Mr. President, I will vote to confirm Judge Kavanaugh.”




Bonus points for musco to have the gall to demand what kind of individual Biden should pick, after frat boy Kav & little to no qualifications Barrett.

This supreme court nomination is going to bring out the  in many republicans.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> Wow, McConnell claiming to have hired "African American speechwriters, schedulers, office managers over the years" is surely a step or two up from merely claiming to have had African American friends over to the house for dinner now and then.




At least he had the good sense to not mention that he occasionally lets them plow his fields for free.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> At least he had the good sense to not mention that he occasionally lets them plow his fields for free.




Yeah, or at least not yet.   Well,  he doesn't want to peak too soon... 

That's apparently a real concern on the part of the GOP:   fear that they're unloading everything way too soon on the Biden admin,  and their base will have processed it all and moved on way before time to turn up at the polls this year.  Attention spans are no longer figured at six weeks in politics.  More like six days max for even an egregious misstep by political opposition,  and emphasis on it after that only draws a shrug.    Pot stirrers have to come with fresh material every week.  It might as well be a reality show for all the distinction some onlookers make.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Glenn Youngkin’s Thought Police Hot Line is now up and running. Operators are standing by to take your calls!









						Virginia Gov. Youngkin Sets Up Email 'Tip line' To Report Teachers, Schools
					

Critics say the move could chill classroom debate, and is likely vulnerable to legal challenges.




					dcist.com
				






> On Monday,he told conservative radio host John Fredericks that his administration plans to set up an email address where parents will be able to report teachers or schools for “any instances where they feel that their fundamental rights are being violated, where their children are not being respected, where there are inherently divisive practices in their schools.”




Be sure to call the Hillbilly Gestapo if someone is trying to teach your child anything resembling real history or sociology.


----------



## SuperMatt

Ben Shapiro tries to tell kids that taxation is theft. They tell him he’s wrong, and in response he cannot even debate 8-year olds. This is the mental giant of the conservative movement?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1487645904291176448/

Also, who would trust their kids around this creep? I guess since they outnumber him, they are safe... but to imagine that you want Shapiro teaching children...?


----------



## Thomas Veil

Heh. It's not the same age level, but I remember once in...oh, maybe 8th grade, in the interest of teaching us political diversity, they brought in a guy from the John Birch Society. 

We thought he was off his rocker.


----------



## SuperMatt

Ryan Zinke, former Secretary of the Interior (under Trump), committed multiple ethics violations when in that position.





__





						Trump Interior Secretary Accused of Misusing Position for Hometown Project
					





					www.msn.com
				






> Zinke and his wife did not agree to the investigator's request for an interview, but Interior Department Inspector General Mark Greenblatt issued subpoenas to the developers for emails and text messages associated with the project, according to the report.
> 
> A review of the communications "showed that Secretary Zinke continued to be involved in Foundation matters while he was Secretary of the Interior, even after resigning from the Foundation and committing in required documentation to relevant Federal officials that he would no longer manage or provide services to the Foundation," the report said.
> 
> "Specifically, the communications showed that Secretary Zinke repeatedly communicated with the developers of the 95 Karrow project and negotiated with them on behalf of the Foundation by discussing the use of Foundation property for the project, specific design aspects of the project, and the development of a microbrewery on the property," the report added.
> 
> The report said that he also misused his position by having his staff help him with the development project, AP reported.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Trump's pick for Arizona secretary of state suggested Covid didn't exist and called vaccine a 'crime against humanity' | CNN Politics
					

Mark Finchem, the Arizona secretary of state candidate backed by former President Donald Trump, spread dangerous misinformation about the Covid-19 pandemic on social media, calling the vaccine a "crime against humanity," implying it was a "bio-weapon" and sharing an article last August that...




					www.cnn.com
				





> In August 2021, Finchem shared a story riddled with misinformation on the coronavirus and vaccine on the platform Gab -- a social media network popular with conservatives, the alt-right and some extremists -- writing, "It ain't a vaccine!!! Call it what it is, a crime against humanity."





> In July 2021, Finchem shared an article from a conspiracy website frequented by the far right that falsely says "the life expectancy of all who have taken the [vaccine] is only 2 years," because it alters human blood cells, claims that have been thoroughly debunked.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Plural

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1498675363613978625/

To tell about one of those though...
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1394470243544838151/

When you so divorce yourself from reality intentionally, it's easy to not give a shit about others who maybe affected.


----------



## DT

Easily in the running for the #2 or #3 TFG spot ...









						Ron DeSantis just yelled at high school students for wearing masks | CNN Politics
					

Ron DeSantis is apparently not above scolding high school students to make his, uh, point about Covid-19.




					www.cnn.com
				




Also this:









						Ron DeSantis suggests France would ‘fold’ if it was invaded by Russia
					

The 2024 presidential nominee contender also angrily chastised students on stage with him for wearing masks as ‘Covid theatre’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## SuperMatt

DT said:


> Easily in the running for the #2 or #3 TFG spot ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron DeSantis just yelled at high school students for wearing masks | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> Ron DeSantis is apparently not above scolding high school students to make his, uh, point about Covid-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron DeSantis suggests France would ‘fold’ if it was invaded by Russia
> 
> 
> The 2024 presidential nominee contender also angrily chastised students on stage with him for wearing masks as ‘Covid theatre’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com



There is a special place in hell for people who jeopardize the health and safety of thousands/millions others by lying for their own political agenda. He can hang out with the other mass murderers down there after he kicks the bucket.


----------



## DT

SuperMatt said:


> There is a special place in hell for people who jeopardize the health and safety of thousands/millions others by lying for their own political agenda. He can hang out with the other mass murderers down there after he kicks the bucket.




He's shitty enough to probably need his own thread, especially given how he's positioning himself for the future.


----------



## GermanSuplex

Kinda random, but I can’t wait for a miniseries or movie saga to be made about this stuff. It’s full of movie-like characters… Trump and his loin litter, Pence. Roger Stone, Steve Bannon, Stormy Daniels, Rudy, and I’m sure I’m forgetting a few dozen. It’s going to be a comedy no matter how seriously they write, direct and perform it. It’s too surreal to believe if you didn’t live through it.


----------



## GermanSuplex

DT said:


> Easily in the running for the #2 or #3 TFG spot ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron DeSantis just yelled at high school students for wearing masks | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> Ron DeSantis is apparently not above scolding high school students to make his, uh, point about Covid-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron DeSantis suggests France would ‘fold’ if it was invaded by Russia
> 
> 
> The 2024 presidential nominee contender also angrily chastised students on stage with him for wearing masks as ‘Covid theatre’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com




What a miserable douche. I'd be PISSED if that was one of my kids. I thought they were ok with masks being optional? He didn't have one on, who cares? 

Let's face it, he wasn't really talking to those kids, but using them as props. The fact he spoke down to them and a couple of them were black kids probably sent tingles up the spines of his sycophants.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Disney.  

Do Better.



> The creator of Owl House is ‘fucking tired of making Disney look good’
> 
> 
> This comes after Disney’s support of Florida’s ‘Don’t Say Gay’ bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.polygon.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

Finally a TFG that isn't in politics

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1502883808382660611/

Four letters to live by... D B A D

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1502889680819290112/


----------



## JayMysteri0

This F'n guy
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1504128402508464132/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Today, from a "TFG" who's probably all about keeping politics out of school, until they weren't

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1505577744305905667/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1505620124396531712/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1505582398410563593/

At some point we need to talk about some people & critical thinking.  Forget CRT, just plain critical thinking, and considering that this was somehow alright for other people's children when you haven't asked.


----------



## Joe

JayMysteri0 said:


> Today, from a "TFG" who's probably all about keeping politics out of school, until they weren't
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1505577744305905667/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1505620124396531712/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1505582398410563593/
> 
> At some point we need to talk about some people & critical thinking.  Forget CRT, just plain critical thinking, and considering that this was somehow alright for other people's children when you haven't asked.




The cult is out of control.


----------



## JayMysteri0

TFG

When you completely can't help yourself from making ANYTHING political, especially when it is NOT necessary.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1506088142998233096/


----------



## GermanSuplex

Not surprising at all, but facepalm-inducing nonetheless...

And don't get me wrong, it's not that celebrities can't be smart or informed. Most are certainly probably a lot smarter than Trump, since that's a pretty damn low bar we're talking about. But.... seriously???









						Kid Rock: Trump asked for advice on ISIS, North Korea
					

Kid Rock says former President Trump asked him for messaging advice on foreign policy, including the fight against ISIS and diplomacy with North Korea, during his time in the White House. Duri…




					thehill.com


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

GermanSuplex said:


> Not surprising at all, but facepalm-inducing nonetheless...
> 
> And don't get me wrong, it's not that celebrities can't be smart or informed. Most are certainly probably a lot smarter than Trump, since that's a pretty damn low bar we're talking about. But.... seriously???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid Rock: Trump asked for advice on ISIS, North Korea
> 
> 
> Kid Rock says former President Trump asked him for messaging advice on foreign policy, including the fight against ISIS and diplomacy with North Korea, during his time in the White House. Duri…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com





What an idiot.  Everybody knows if you want sound foreign policy advice you go to Motley Crue's Mick Mars.


----------



## JayMysteri0

One of our regulars in action again, toting his whinery with him

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1505995912354562048/

In fairness, he shouldn't be called a racist.  He should be called a racist dick.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1506282250492596232/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1506282471658246146/

Are people really this fucking fuzzy on the separation of church & state thing?


----------



## lizkat

JayMysteri0 said:


> One of our regulars in action again, toting his whinery with him
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1505995912354562048/
> 
> In fairness, he shouldn't be called a racist.  He should be called a racist dick.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1506282250492596232/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1506282471658246146/
> 
> Are people really this fucking fuzzy on the separation of church & state thing?




Lindsey Graham was basically demonstrating he's unable to control his anger over the fact that Judge Jackson was nominated instead of Judge Michelle Childs from his home state of South Carolina.  Gee, you'd think he had bet the ranch on Judge Childs or something. 









						Lindsey Graham mocked for storming off after ranting at Ketanji Brown Jackson
					

Mr Graham is irate that Judge Jackson has liberal defenders




					ca.news.yahoo.com
				




Anyway Senator Graham's so-called "questioning" was close to incoherent sometimes due to his incandescent rage. Of course he's been roundly mocked since his circus act this morning,  when he stormed off the set after his bit.  He and some other GOP critters in Congress seem to be treating all of government --in all of its branches-- as no more than political theatre,  ever since Trump got the Republican Party's benighted blessing in 2016.

About the only truth in all the Trumpish GOP rantings against the nomination of Judge Jackson is that they are well and truly against government run by rule of law under our Constitution as amended.   That makes them at heart a bunch of anarchists.  Funny for guys allegedly so much in favor of law and order, showing up at government hearings to rail about liberals being soft on crime.


----------



## GermanSuplex

JayMysteri0 said:


> One of our regulars in action again, toting his whinery with him
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1505995912354562048/
> 
> In fairness, he shouldn't be called a racist.  He should be called a racist dick.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1506282250492596232/
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1506282471658246146/
> 
> Are people really this fucking fuzzy on the separation of church & state thing?




Asking tough questions or philosophical questions isn't in and of itself racist. It's only racist depending on how and to whom your choose direct your snarky-ass questions.

Lindsey Graham used to be able to muster a modicum of respect from different sides of the aisle for his service and being pretty consistent on foreign policy, but that flew out the window with his capitulating to Trump. Just another loser who's career can be summed up as a Trump cultist. Trump really ruined the careers of a lot of people in the GOP. I've said this before, but I actually thought Graham performed well in his minor-league debates in 2016 and was very outspoken on Trump. That all flew the coop after Trump's inauguration though.

To be honest, I have avoided the hearings as I can't stomach the GOP's racism, which I'm sure based on one soundclip I've heard is mixed in with a lot of "We're not racist though!" grandstanding.

On a separate but related note, I realize I bring Trump up an awful lot, but its really hard not to see how his theatrics have oozed into all forms of government, especially at the federal level, which was already only a nudge away from being a dog and pony show anyways. It's hard not to see his congress subordinates channeling him in virtually everything they do now, as its all about trying to leech off of his appeal to the base anyways.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Just a reminder that TFG is an asshole & a dick whether he's on the political clock or not.



> Ted Cruz Rails at Montana Airport Employees: 'Do You Know Who I Am?'
> 
> 
> The Texas senator needed to return to Washington, D.C. to ask vaguely racist questions at the confirmation hearings of Ketanji Brown Jackson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezebel.com





> Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) continues to disgrace the surname of Cruz with his assholery. This time, the Cancun-loving senator, to whom I am not related, was so unruly and rude to airport staff at Bozeman Yellowstone International Airport on Sunday that police had to be summoned.
> 
> In a video posted to the Bozeman subreddit, Cruz is seen arguing with employees after he missed his flight check-in. It’s unclear why he was in Montana in the first place, though we know he loves an ill-timed vacation. But he’s probably incensed for two reasons: First, and I can’t believe I’m giving him an out, I have a theory that airports with all their security theater turn us into our worst selves; though Cruz’s worst self is arguably much worse than most of ours. Second, Cruz needed to get out of Montana because he had a confirmation hearing to attend on Monday morning.
> 
> According to the redditor who shared the original video, Cruz was frustrated with the re-booking process and yelling obnoxious things, including, “Do you know who I am?”
> 
> The poster, who is presumably an airport employee, said Cruz “wasn’t given any special treatment (positively or negatively).”
> 
> “It’s not an uncommon scene at the airport,” they added in an update. “An entitled ‘Karen’ misses their flight and demands special treatment. They deny any wrongdoing of their own and somehow come to the conclusion that it’s the airline’s fault that they missed their flight. Often a verbal argument then ensues and if the passenger starts making a scene, sometimes law enforcement will come and help defuse the situation.”
> 
> Bozeman airport deputy director Scott Humphrey told _The Daily Mail _that a ticket lobby cop was “asked to assist with a frustrated passenger at the United ticket counter (which is not unusual). The passenger had missed the check-in window for his flight and re-booking options were limited out of Bozeman due to Spring Break.”
> 
> The cop apparently had no idea who Cruz was until after the incident, which did make me laugh out loud.


----------



## Joe

Ole Rafael, the latino who goes by a different name to sound more white so he could be accepted in the Republican party lol

I went to HS with a guy like that. His name was Luis, but he wrote it as Louis.


----------



## JayMysteri0

This is a new one for the thread, ...the US Navy

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1503880943190249472/


> Navy Water Contamination Crisis Highlights Flaws In Early Warning System
> 
> 
> Water testing was supposed to detect a disaster before it hit people’s faucets. But thousands of military families in Hawaii never got a warning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.civilbeat.org





> It was early November, weeks before the Navy revealed the Pearl Harbor-area drinking water was contaminated with jet fuel, and Meredith Wilson wasn’t feeling well.
> 
> Wilson, the wife of an Air Force musician, was suffering from dizziness and disorientation that made her feel like she was outside of her own body. She’d experienced vertigo before, but not like this. When she visited a military doctor on Nov. 2, the physician told her something that has been burned into her memory.
> 
> “You’re the fifth female I’ve seen in the past two weeks with vertigo symptoms,” she recalls the doctor saying. “Could be something environmental.”
> 
> In the months before residents began reporting that their water smelled like fuel, Navy test results showed indications of petroleum contamination and twice logged readings above state safety limits for drinking water, records show. But the Navy kept distributing water to its 93,000 customers, and the Hawaii Department of Health, charged with overseeing the delivery of safe drinking water, didn’t tell residents not to drink the water until it was too late.


----------



## lizkat

And then there's the perennial favorite f'g guy,  popping up when no one needs him yet again









						North Korea tests first intercontinental ballistic missile since 2017
					

News of the test broke just as Western leaders were gathering in Brussels.




					www.axios.com
				




Putin is a huge problem right now,   but Kim Jong-un remains a world class jack-in-the-box.


----------



## DT

Trump:

“Energy is so expensive today. A gallon? You take a look at your, forget about it. The pump. You take a look at a barrel now. It will be two dollars. It could be, people are saying it’s going to go up to thre—  Think of this, people are saying…”


----------



## DT

With Easter approaching I thought some words of wisdom from TFG ...


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> With Easter approaching I thought some words of wisdom from TFG ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 13007





Thanks for reminding me that every day now I wake up grateful that whatever TFG has said in the present era, I can roll over and go back to sleep because he's not saying it from inside the White House.

Although...  I still love the idea of that Bugs Bunny gif where Florida's being sawed off the mainland...

(no offense meant to any coincidentally sane citizens of that state)​


----------



## Citysnaps

DT said:


> With Easter approaching I thought some words of wisdom from TFG ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 13007




Jeeeeeez!  I forgot how much of an embarrassing DF (rhymes with dump truck) he was.


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Thanks for reminding me that every day now I wake up grateful that whatever TFG has said in the present era, I can roll over and go back to sleep because he's not saying it from inside the White House.
> 
> Although...  I still love the idea of that Bugs Bunny gif where Florida's being sawed off the mainland...
> 
> (no offense meant to any coincidentally sane citizens of that state)​




White House?  You mean it DOES have a name?



Oh, that's OK, saw away, I'll take one for the team, or just give me some advanced warning and we'll just get the hell out of here


----------



## JayMysteri0

Rand Paul of course being "that guy", to bring back "TF GUY"!!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1518979804011372546/


----------



## JayMysteri0

Really?

The second time in a few months?



> https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/congress/rep-madison-cawthorn-cited-gun-charlotte-airport-rcna26102Rep. Madison Cawthorn cited for having a gun at Charlotte airport




Let anyone else repeat that 2x in as many months.  It is a federal issue after all.


----------



## JayMysteri0

So, guess who's on a rehab tour of all the talk shows, in an attempt to salvage her career & rep?

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1243556939369496576/

 TFGal that's who!


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> So, guess who's on a rehab tour of all the talk shows, in an attempt to salvage her career & rep?
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1243556939369496576/
> 
> TFGal that's who!



Now that Dr. Oz is going to be a Senator, she wants his TV slot?

Only the finest people worked in the Trump administration…


----------



## DT

That someone said/wrote/thought this:

_"[Trump is] so attentive to the scientific literature & the details & the data. I think his ability to analyze & integrate data that comes out of his long history in business has really been a real benefit."_

Makes me assume I'm in some shitty Matrix or something, fucking seriously?  The man is about as opposite of that statement as anyone on the planet.


----------



## lizkat

THIS guy...  Derek Chauvin is appealing his conviction for the murder of George Floyd.









						Chauvin appeals murder conviction for killing George Floyd - New York Amsterdam News
					

The former Minneapolis police officer found guilty of murder in the killing of George Floyd has appealed his conviction, saying among other things that the jury was intimidated by ongoing sometimes violent protests and prejudiced by excessive pre-trial publicity.




					amsterdamnews.com


----------



## SuperMatt

This white guy telling Native Americans to get the F out of America…

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1521189423697866755/



> Yeah, Native Americans get the fuck out of America. You're on stolen land that you stole. And you want to know why Manifest Destiny happened? You don't know why we took it back? Because we couldn't live with you on the land because you guys kept declaring war on us and kept declaring war and trying to take back land that we already traded and/or bought from you. And you did not understand property rights because you were savages. And that's why you got the name that you did. Unfortunately for you, that's what happened. So you know what, it's just true.


----------



## SuperMatt

Matt Gaetz has something to say to women.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1521797001175834625/

He seems like a nice fellow. Surely not involved in sex trafficking, right?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

SuperMatt said:


> Matt Gaetz has something to say to women.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1521797001175834625/
> 
> He seems like a nice fellow. Surely not involved in sex trafficking, right?




Live action Butt-Head can stop with the method acting. He’s not getting the part.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> Matt Gaetz has something to say to women.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1521797001175834625/
> 
> He seems like a nice fellow. Surely not involved in sex trafficking, right?




To answer Cawthorn's question:  the exact same number of said women might even exist, as the number of guys who get to just brush off multiple charges of trying to carry a loaded gun onto a commercial airliner in the USA.    Maybe one.   So far.

F that guy, I can't believe he's not locked up.


----------



## ronntaylor

lizkat said:


> To answer Cawthorn's question: the exact same number of said women might even exist, as the number of guys who get to just brush off multiple charges of trying to carry a loaded gun onto a commercial airliner in the USA. Maybe one. So far.



Cawthorn's probably toast with that video of him and a cousin engaging in "locker room talk." Except it's not a locker room and it's crotch smooshin' another dude's face.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> Matt Gaetz has something to say to women.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1521797001175834625/
> 
> He seems like a nice fellow. Surely not involved in sex trafficking, right?



https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1521881575994048513/


----------



## SuperMatt

Scott Adams, writer of Dilbert:

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1521130676795453440/

Waiting 33 years to introduce his first black character, then using the character to attack trans people? Um sure Scott, YOU are the one being discriminated against…


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> Scott Adams, writer of Dilbert:
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1521130676795453440/
> 
> Waiting 33 years to introduce his first black character, then using the character to attack trans people? Um sure Scott, YOU are the one being discriminated against…



It's amazing how far that man got up his own ass with the success of Dilbert.

He doesn't even see how his own joke shoots himself in the foot.

You want anyone to give a fuck because you introduce your first Black character as a diversity hire?  After how many years?  Showing you are just as fucking ass & clueless as the companies you now pretend to mock?


----------



## JayMysteri0

You know TFG, and how he rolls


> McConnell says national abortion ban ‘possible’
> 
> 
> Senate Minority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) said in an interview with USA Today that a national abortion ban is “possible” if Roe v. Wade gets overturned this summer. “If the l…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehill.com


----------



## JayMysteri0

About F'n time for TFG
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1523710136312868865/


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> You know TFG, and how he rolls



If they get 51 senators and control of the house… I have a feeling their religious adherence to the doctrine of the filibuster will disappear overnight to get a national abortion ban passed.


----------



## SuperMatt

Somebody is criticizing Jen Psaki. Guess who?






Even Blake Bortles would have more credibility criticizing Patrick Mahomes than Kayleigh criticizing anybody…


----------



## JayMysteri0

TFG

When you fall so deep into the "it's fun to be an asshole" culture, they come for you, and you run away crying because you can't take it.



> Sports Illustrated Model Yumi Nu - 1; Jordan Peterson - 0
> 
> 
> Sports Illustrated Swimsuit model Yumi Nu expertly responded to fat-phobic comments by Jordan Peterson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jezebel.com





> This week, male chauvinist turned psychologist Dr. Jordan Peterson spewed fat-phobic comments on his Twitter feed criticizing _Sports Illustrated Swimsuit 2022 _cover star and model Yumi Nu. “Sorry. Not beautiful,” he wrote alongside an image of the cover of Nu. “And no amount of authoritarian tolerance is going to change that.” And like, who asked him?
> 
> Obviously, no one. Nu’s Twitter fans quickly ratioed Peterson so bad that he announced his departure from the social media platform. He even claimed he had his assistant change his password to avoid “temptation.” He wrote: “The endless flood of vicious insult is really not something that can be experienced anywhere else.” We agree, Jordan! We don’t need your vicious insults. Clearly, you can dish it out, but can’t take it!




NEVER be TFG, especially if you can't take it yourself.


----------



## Clix Pix

So does this guy think he's so great looking himself?  He's not, at least not in my eyes....

That aside, frankly, when I saw the photo of the woman he was criticizing,  I didn't think she was so great looking, either, and I was surprised that she would have been featured on the cover of _Sports Illustrated.  _ WTF??   Was she _REALLY??!!!_  Huh??  Whatever.....   Well, I'll just say that I can't believe that she is any serious athlete's idea of a role model....._OR_ anyone's idea of an attractive or sexy body after which to lust....

That said, I have to also add the disclaimer that with a history of anorexia I know that I don't have the same perspective that most others do....  and this colors my views on the appearance of my own body and its size as well as of course others'.   Still working on that!


----------



## Eric

The cat's now on medication for anxiety and depression for chrissakes, stop laughing.


__
		https://www.tiktok.com/video/7099529447509855493


----------



## JayMysteri0

This is a whole thread, there is much

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1528923612857745409/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1528924678290608129/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1528925460742254592/

Just another example of why he's TFG


----------



## JayMysteri0

Unfortunately a regular to TFG

According to Twitter:


> Senator Ted Cruz says in a Tweet that he and his wife are ‘fervently lifting up in prayer the children and families in the horrific shooting in Uvalde’




Go Fuck yourself Fled.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Paul Ryan everybody.  Reminding everyone he's also been TFG

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1532732531895828481/


----------



## SuperMatt

Jack Del Rio repeats the racist nonsense about BLM protests, comparing them to Jan 6:



> Would love to understand 'the whole story' about why the summer of riots, looting, burning and the destruction of personal property is never discussed but this is ???




Then he doubles down on it when questioned on video, calling Jan 6 a “dust-up.”

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1534582934480592896/

He’s been fined $100,000 by the team.

The NFL, who permanently blacklisted a player for taking a knee during the anthem, only *fines* this guy for his comments, which are a combination of racism and support for sedition…

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1535412217784504320/

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1534592919012786177/

Because kneeling during the anthem is more un-American than supporting an insurrection… from the NFL’s point of view.


----------



## Yoused

DT said:


> He's shitty enough to probably need his own thread




Ya think?









						Ron DeSantis “will not tolerate hatred towards LGBTQ” people after fomenting hatred for a year
					

"This was as sincere as David Duke observing Holocaust Remembrance Day...




					www.lgbtqnation.com


----------



## GermanSuplex

SuperMatt said:


> If they get 51 senators and control of the house… I have a feeling their religious adherence to the doctrine of the filibuster will disappear overnight to get a national abortion ban passed.




I can picture it now...

 Mitch McConnell staring reporters, cameras and microphones down while he says - with a straight face - "The democrats have obstructed every proposal we've had and refuse to negotiate in good faith with the American people on this important issue. They tried to do the same and didn't have the votes, and knowing that they'll do it again if they have the votes, we see no choice but to take this important step to protect the lives of these innocent children".


----------



## JayMysteri0

A reminder of the dishonesty involved with TFGs

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1536838081092919297/

What shapiro is talking about is ONE exec producer hoping to do with what she is allowed to do at Disney

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1512164629836931085/

NOT that Disney has some agenda to trigger the emotionally fragile.

Followed by another TFG who whines about being cancelled, then in Pride month shoots this 'blank' & misses horribly, AFTER working at Disney

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1536782789596434432/

Remember kids, only ONE agenda is acceptable, the one the makes a certain 'f your feelings' group comfortable, and NOTHING else.


----------



## JayMysteri0

Wow!  Really, This FUCKING guy...



> Carl Walter Pukin: Florida Man Caught On Camera Threatening To Break A Black Woman's Jaw -
> 
> 
> A video of a white man threatening to break a black woman’s jaw at a park is currently making its rounds on social media. The video caption said, “man threatens to break my jaw for assuming my 10-year-old nephew was a threat to other kids at the park.” In the video, the two kept going […]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whereisthebuzz.com




This guy is such an asshole, if you start typing his name in a search, it finishes for you.



> Carl Walter Pukin has been identified as the white man in the video. He’s the Chairman of Land & Sea Air Conditioning in Davie, Florida. Pukin allegedly has a history of abusing minors. Within the last week, he was caught on camera allegedly abusing a 15-year-old kid at a movie theater.




Another racist asshole out to make Florida look good.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1537343168236113921/


----------



## Yoused

Angry person rips up LGBT sign that says "NO! In the name of Humanity we REFUSE to accept a fascist America"






oh, wait


----------



## JayMysteri0

Thought we'd try something different, a first for TFG I believe.  An organized religion figure.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1537455050401931267/



> Bishop says school no longer Catholic after flying Black Lives Matter, Pride flags
> 
> 
> A bishop has declared that a central Massachusetts school "may no longer identify itself as Catholic" because it refuses to remove Black Lives Matter and Pride flags it began flying on campus last year.  Arguing that the flags "embody specific agendas and ideologies (that) contradict Catholic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com





> A bishop has declared that a central Massachusetts school "may no longer identify itself as Catholic" because it refuses to remove Black Lives Matter and Pride flags it began flying on campus last year.
> 
> Arguing that the flags "embody specific agendas and ideologies (that) contradict Catholic social and moral teaching," Bishop Robert McManus of the Diocese of Worcester issued a decree on Thursday punishing the Nativity School of Worcester, a tuition-free private middle school that serves about 60 boys from under-resourced communities.
> 
> The decree prohibits the school from calling itself Catholic and prevents Mass and sacraments from taking place on school grounds.
> 
> In a statement, the school said it began displaying the flags in Jan. 2021 at the request of its students, the majority of whom, it noted, are people of color.
> 
> "As a multicultural school, the flags represent the inclusion and respect of all people. These flags simply state that all are welcome at Nativity and this value of inclusion is rooted in Catholic teaching," said the school.










Just a reminder that organized religion is often dictated by out of touch White guys and not actually a deity.

Did NOT see this was posted already.


----------



## ronntaylor

JayMysteri0 said:


> Thought we'd try something different, a first for TFG I believe. An organized religion figure.



But why would he do this



> In a statement, the school said it began displaying the flags in Jan. 2021 *at the request of its students, the majority of whom, it noted, are people of color.*




Okay, I understand perfectly; sounds about white.


----------



## SuperMatt

WTWTWTWTWTF?????

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1538888848666673153/

In the light of the recent mass shootings, THIS is the message he is sending? Break into the homes of people you disagree with and gun them all down? WHUT?!?!

For a bit of context how dangerous this is, here’s what a “RINO” on the Jan 6 committee got in the mail this week.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1538647426348859393/

I guess Josh Hawley didn’t want to be the worst Senator in the country, so Missouri wants this piece of  now, so I guess Hawley won’t even be the worst Senator in his own state anymore! This winner already got removed from the Governor’s office for sexual assault and stealing campaign funds. He’s accused of abusing his ex-wife and his kids. But he’s leading the GOP primary race. Looks like a COMEBACK STORY FOR THE AGES!


----------



## JayMysteri0

New York's former tough guy mayor has put himself back on the list



> Rudy Giuliani Allegedly Assaulted With Slap to the Back
> 
> 
> “It’s a sad day when New Yorkers’ greatest crime fighter, ‘America’s Mayor,’ is attacked," Andrew Giuliani says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thewrap.com





> A Staten Island, New York, man was arrested Sunday after slapping Rudy Giuliani on the back at a grocery store campaign event for his son Andrew Giuliani’s gubernatorial run.
> 
> Police arrested the man, whom witnesses described as a store worker who had approached the former New York City mayor and said, “What’s up, scumbag?” before striking him on the back.
> 
> Andrew Giuliani, a former Trump administration adviser and Republican candidate for governor of New York, told the New York Post his father was fine after the assault and blamed the Staten Island incident on “left-wing” liberals.




What the "assault" looked like.
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1541205110784593920/



> Watch: Man Arrested for ‘Slapping’ Giuliani in Supermarket
> 
> 
> “He almost knocked me down,” the former mayor told The New York Times. “Thank god—for a 78-year-old, I am in pretty good shape.”
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com





> Americans nationwide signed in relief on Sunday as New York’s former mayor, Rudy Giuliani, narrowly survived being cuffed lightly on the back in a Staten Island ShopRite. “All of a sudden, I feel this, ‘Bam!’ on my back,” he told the _New York Post _of the incident, which occurred as Giuliani was stumping for his son, who is vying for the Republican nomination in New York’s gubernatorial race. After causing him “tremendous pain,” the Trump lawyer added, the unidentified 39-year-old man called him a “scumbag.” Feeling it was his civic duty to summon the police, Giuliani advised the _Post_: “You can’t let the little things go.” Surveillance footage of the horrific incident later emerged, showing the man walking by Giuliani and touching him on the back. Identified as a ShopRite employee by law enforcement sources_, _the man has been charged with second-degree assault involving a person over 65. Still obviously reeling from the brutal assault, Giuliani then took his experience to _The New York Times, _telling the paper that he still had “red marks” on his back. “He almost knocked me down,” Giuliani said. “Thank god—for a 78-year-old, I am in pretty good shape.”






Imagine if the guy who who patted Rudy G on the back had a Buffalo police officer, then he really would have been knocked down, and the guy would definitely be cleared.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I don't even need to tee this up, it's this f'n guy just being him.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1545488860725010432/

Although there are questions about why one does an interview in a walk in closet.


----------



## JayMysteri0

We took a break, but not because of a shortage of TFGs.  Just for sanity sake, then VA and Youngkin had to go shit on that.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1545551298380152834/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1545551983985172481/
https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1545581882280222720/



> Over 300 Virginia state employees resign in wake of Gov. Youngkin’s telework policy
> 
> 
> More than 300 employees from just five state agencies have resigned since Gov. Glenn Youngkin announced Virginia’s new telework policy in early May, according to records obtained by 8News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wric.com






> State employees were given two weeks to submit telework applications and the administration set a June 3 deadline to review all of the requests, *but Youngkin missed that goal*. The governor’s office told 8News that some agencies received an overwhelming amount of requests and some workers submitted applications late. Still, the July 5 back-to-work deadline remained in place.
> 
> Bishop added that Youngkin’s failure to meet his deadline but expecting state workers to adhere to the rules set out in the policy brought a “loss of trust in the administration.” He also said that some workers were hired during the pandemic and never went to the office, leaving them concerned over not having an office to go to and how that could impact their positions.
> 
> A member of Youngkin’s office told 8News there are 21,314 state employees eligible for telework and 46% of those workers (9,866) chose a telework option. Nearly 90% of that group (8,820) requested to work remotely one to two days per week, 1,046 employees requested to telework for three or more days and 641 have submitted applications to telework five days a week.
> 
> It’s unclear how many state employees returned to the office when the deadline hit. But data obtained through 8News’ public record requests shed some light on the status of the telework requests.
> 
> Youngkin’s office withheld specific details on requests for two or more days of telework, citing a personnel exemption, but told 8News in its FOIA response on July 7 that there were 1,500 final applications. The governor’s office said it was not in custody of applications for one day of telework.




I'm not sure a state could afford to just lose that employees in one go.  It's even worse when it's over basically one guy, his administration, and an inability to do what even he says.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> We took a break, but not because of a shortage of TFGs.  Just for sanity sake, then VA and Youngkin had to go shit on that.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1545551298380152834/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1545551983985172481/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1545581882280222720/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure a state could afford to just lose that employees in one go.  It's even worse when it's over basically one guy, his administration, and an inability to do what even he says.



I may have mentioned this before, but he doesn’t give a flying F--- about Virginia. He’s going to keep doing things to get national attention, regardless of the effects on the state. I wonder how far he would have to go before residents call a recall election. Because that can NOT be good for somebody who lusts after the American Presidency.

He is/was hugely popular with a certain group of very wealthy individuals in Virginia who want connections to national officials. They were the ones who championed Sarah Palin as a running mate for McCain.. and then held multiple fundraisers for her in Virginia afterwards.


----------



## Clix Pix

JayMysteri0 said:


> We took a break, but not because of a shortage of TFGs.  Just for sanity sake, then VA and Youngkin had to go shit on that.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1545551298380152834/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1545551983985172481/
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1545581882280222720/





JayMysteri0 said:


> I'm not sure a state could afford to just lose that employees in one go.  It's even worse when it's over basically one guy, his administration, and an inability to do what even he says.




Good grief!   Some years ago I was a Virginia state employee but only on a part-time basis and my position did require being on-site in person, but there are many, many state jobs which really can be handled from an employee working at home much, if not all of the time.  This Youngkin character definitely is screwing around with the Commonwealth of Virginia, and as a Virginia resident, voter and taxpayer,  that is simply not appreciated.  Needless to say I did not vote for him and was not happy at the results of the election....


----------



## GermanSuplex

I wonder how many of those people who quit were Youngkin voters.

You get who you vote for!


----------



## SuperMatt

GermanSuplex said:


> I wonder how many of those people who quit were Youngkin voters.
> 
> You get who you vote for!



Considering most VA government jobs are in urban areas, I bet very few were Youngkin voters. Hopefully this type of nonsense sticks in people’s minds next election. Turnout wasn’t very high among Democrats, which led to this outcome.


----------



## ronntaylor

GermanSuplex said:


> I wonder how many of those people who quit were Youngkin voters.
> 
> You get who you vote for!



You also get what you sit out on. Because of one verbal miscue (and a lackluster response to that miscue aired in a political ad) many Dems stayed home. Now the state is fucked for four years with vital midterms and heading into the 2024 Presidential elections.


----------



## SuperMatt

Josh Hawley gets schooled after trying to embarrass a witness during a congressional hearing…

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1546891855396159488/

He then whined about the incident on Fox, claiming that she was censoring him…   

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1547034169406099457/


----------



## ronntaylor

SuperMatt said:


> Josh Hawley gets schooled after trying to embarrass a witness during a congressional hearing…



He wasn't ready for her. She was quite prepared and unafraid to confront him to his face. He's a whiny little punk.


----------



## Yoused

TIL a new word: "dictim" – a person who acts like a dick and them claims that they are being victimized because they act like a dick.


----------



## Citysnaps

SuperMatt said:


> Josh Hawley gets schooled after trying to embarrass a witness during a congressional hearing…
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1546891855396159488/
> 
> He then whined about the incident on Fox, claiming that she was censoring him…
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1547034169406099457/




Oh no... His feelings are hurt and he's feeling a wee bit crushed. 

Somebody give that whiney senator an FTD Pick-Me-Up Bouquet. Stat!


----------



## DT

SuperMatt said:


> Josh Hawley gets schooled after trying to embarrass a witness during a congressional hearing…
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1546891855396159488/





JFC, I've never seen someone schooled so hard, if that was a physical fight, Hawley would be dead and Bridges wouldn't have even broken a sweat.


----------



## Citysnaps

DT said:


> JFC, I've never seen someone schooled so hard, if that was a physical fight, Hawley would be dead and Bridges wouldn't have even broken a sweat.




It was really refreshing watching that.  Especially after him fist-pumping the protestors (soon to be insurrectionists) back on Jan6th.


----------



## JayMysteri0

It's almost like a competition with this guy and Rand Paul, to cement their position in TFG

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1548365634114691072/

It's been said before, with THIS court, there is going to be nothing off limits for these racist, phobic, "small gov't loving" assholes if it doesn't fit their narrow imagination of what it is to be "normal" or even American.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> It's almost like a competition with this guy and Rand Paul, to cement their position in TFG



Speaking of Rand Paul, he is a bipartisan TFG. He just ruined Mitch McConnell’s day:









						Rand Paul Put End To Biden’s Attempt To Nominate Anti-Abortion Judge
					

The president has been dragged by Democrats for trying to appoint an anti-abortion judge to a federal seat.




					uproxx.com
				






> It’s not yet known why Paul blocked the nomination, though McConnell postulated that it might have been a petty move. According to McConnell, Paul may have simply felt it was his turn to put forward a judicial candidate.



Sounds about right…


----------



## GermanSuplex

SuperMatt said:


> Josh Hawley gets schooled after trying to embarrass a witness during a congressional hearing…
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1546891855396159488/
> 
> He then whined about the incident on Fox, claiming that she was censoring him…
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1547034169406099457/




What a pencil-necked, pompous, seditious piece of scummy shit. Condescending, rude, smug, arrogant, stupid.

Do I understand all the issues surrounding trans people? No. Does their life affect me? No (at least in the context of this post). Do I care who’s pinching a loaf in the next stall? No. How about live and let live, and let people be happy and show them empathy? That goes a long way.

For a party claiming individual rights, liberty, etc and keeping the government out of our lives, they have not only NOT honored those values, they are running in the opposite direction.

Maybe old narrow-ass, wet-lipped Hawley should be worried less about who identifies as what and be more concerned why his own supporters believe anything that comes out of the mouth of their dumbass cult leader, a guy who wouldn’t be worth five cents if brain cells were worth a nickel each.

There’s a lot of senators I don’t like, but Hawley still manages to give Cruz, Johnson and Kennedy a run for their money.

This guy whines and bitches more than the trans people he attacks, which I’m sure is lost on him.


----------



## SuperMatt

So, Alan Dershowitz is very sad that his rich friends in Martha’s Vineyard won’t invite him to their parties anymore. Just because he supported Trump? So sad!

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1548430526981083136/

But wait! Alan‘s “biggest fan” wrote him a letter to inform him that he, too, is being attacked for his political views.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1548507706742345728/

To the person that reworked a 1970’s Charles Atlas comic book ad into a (clearly fake) letter to Alan Dershowitz, and then got him to post it on his own Twitter, I salute you!

️


----------



## Cmaier

SuperMatt said:


> So, Alan Dershowitz is very sad that his rich friends in Martha’s Vineyard won’t invite him to their parties anymore. Just because he supported Trump? So sad!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1548430526981083136/
> 
> But wait! Alan‘s “biggest fan” wrote him a letter to inform him that he, too, is being attacked for his political views.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1548507706742345728/
> 
> To the person that reworked a 1970’s Charles Atlas comic book ad into a (clearly fake) letter to Alan Dershowitz, and then got him to post it on his own Twitter, I salute you!
> 
> ️




He fell for this:

*punched in face*
”Hey, what was that for?”
- “I have different political views than you!”
*kicks sand all over me*. (That’s the best part)

I mean, jezus. What a dummy.


----------



## Cmaier

SuperMatt said:


> So, Alan Dershowitz is very sad that his rich friends in Martha’s Vineyard won’t invite him to their parties anymore. Just because he supported Trump? So sad!
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1548430526981083136/
> 
> But wait! Alan‘s “biggest fan” wrote him a letter to inform him that he, too, is being attacked for his political views.
> 
> https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1548507706742345728/
> 
> To the person that reworked a 1970’s Charles Atlas comic book ad into a (clearly fake) letter to Alan Dershowitz, and then got him to post it on his own Twitter, I salute you!
> 
> ️



Also, I’m sure people avoiding him has nothing to do with Epstein.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

A relative nobody, but...









						GOP candidate arrested for filing false child sex trafficking report
					

Ryan Dark White was one of 10 Republicans who sought to unseat Maryland Sen. Chris Van Hollen, a Democrat




					www.salon.com
				




I think we need to come up with a new category of mental illness for these types.  It's one thing to have a shady past or be a conspiracy theory hunter.  It's quite another to also run for public office.


----------



## Yoused

_Oh, come on_









						Man started Springville wildfire after "trying to burn spider"
					

A man has been arrested for the wildfire growing east of Springville after he allegedly told police he was using a lighter to burn a spider




					www.abc4.com
				




If you have that particular phobia, everyone knows you are supposed to go with "_nuke it from orbit_" –– also, do not inform me of your phobia, as you will get no sympathy.


----------



## lizkat

Kevin McCarthy puts GOP's willful amnesia on display.   The rest of us may remember two years ago quite differently.

https://www.twitter.com/i/web/status/1558185391391481859/


----------



## GermanSuplex

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> A relative nobody, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOP candidate arrested for filing false child sex trafficking report
> 
> 
> Ryan Dark White was one of 10 Republicans who sought to unseat Maryland Sen. Chris Van Hollen, a Democrat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.salon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need to come up with a new category of mental illness for these types.  It's one thing to have a shady past or be a conspiracy theory hunter.  It's quite another to also run for public office.




I’m not sure what’s worse; legitimate crazies who run for/are elected to office, or people like Kari Lake and others who know better but leverage the crazies for their own financial and political clout.


----------



## lizkat

GermanSuplex said:


> I’m not sure what’s worse; legitimate crazies who run for/are elected to office, or people like Kari Lake and others who know better but leverage the crazies for their own financial and political clout.




Both are bad but it's sometimes hard to tell who's potentially more dangerous, a perhaps very malleable newbie or the savvy extremist with some prior experience in elective or appointed politics, i.e. someone who already knows how to exercise levers of power past their own brief.  

I'm concerned about the August 23rd primaries in New York State this year.    We're not used to late primaries like that (it's a second one and it's due to the redistricting), and so turnout is predicted to be as low as 11%.  Imagine that:  it wouldn't take a whole lot of votes to land a slot on the general election ballot.  We're not talking dogcatcher here, but congressional seats that were remapped as well as the state senate and assembly slots. It's expected that in the state level races, the Rs are trying to oust some incumbent conservatives and replace them with pro-Trump candidates farther to the right.


----------



## GermanSuplex

lizkat said:


> Both are bad but it's sometimes hard to tell who's potentially more dangerous, a perhaps very malleable newbie or the savvy extremist with some prior experience in elective or appointed politics, i.e. someone who already knows how to exercise levers of power past their own brief.
> 
> I'm concerned about the August 23rd primaries in New York State this year.    We're not used to late primaries like that (it's a second one and it's due to the redistricting), and so turnout is predicted to be as low as 11%.  Imagine that:  it wouldn't take a whole lot of votes to land a slot on the general election ballot.  We're not talking dogcatcher here, but congressional seats that were remapped as well as the state senate and assembly slots. It's expected that in the state level races, the Rs are trying to oust some incumbent conservatives and replace them with pro-Trump candidates farther to the right.




When it comes to low turnout and free and fair elections, we deserve the people we elect. It’s one thing when the GOP - already given an advantage in national elections thanks to our outdated senate setup and electoral college - try to overturn results they don’t like or inflict strict voter laws to enhance their own chances. It’s another when people just don’t show up to vote.

I understand some people are disgusted by politics as a whole or just don’t care, but in this day and age, it’s sort of a pick your poison scenario. Democrats do better when there’s high turnout, so when dangerous or ignorant GQP cultists get elected by razor-thing margins due to low democrat turnout, we will have nobody to blame but ourselves.

I’m hoping the extreme decision by the Supreme Court to gut Roe vs. Wade, Trump’s antics and the ridiculous position they’ve taken on things like CRT, trying to overturn the 2020 election and Biden’s string of legislative victories really show voters what’s at stake and get them to the polls this November.

Although republicans are so convinced of their chances this November, should they not gain control of the house (or senate, or both), I wonder how much they’ll double-down on their “stolen elections” rhetoric more than they already have. It could create a whole different set of issues.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

GermanSuplex said:


> I’m not sure what’s worse; legitimate crazies who run for/are elected to office, or people like Kari Lake and others who know better but leverage the crazies for their own financial and political clout.




I heard an interview with somebody in the Republican party who has some high level position on who the national party runs for office.  He was quoted as saying you should vote for people you would hire for a job, meaning smart and qualified.  The interviewer then went into a list of the insane people currently running for office on the Republican side and asked "Which one of these people would you hire?".  They then deflected by saying the people in those states will decide with their votes.  She pressed a second time, same deflection.  She then went on to say that he is one of the main people in the party who helps decide who gets to run....and same "the people in those states will decide with their votes" deflection. 

The fact is he wouldn't hire any of the idiots she mentioned so all he could do is deflect.  I'd go as far as saying with the current Republican party the main reason a lot of these clowns are running is because nobody would hire them to do anything important.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I heard an interview with somebody in the Republican party who has some high level position on who the national party runs for office.  He was quoted as saying you should vote for people you would hire for a job, meaning smart and qualified.  The interviewer then went into a list of the insane people currently running for office on the Republican side and asked "Which one of these people would you hire?".  They then deflected by saying the people in those states will decide with their votes.  She pressed a second time, same deflection.  She then went on to say that he is one of the main people in the party who helps decide who gets to run....and same "the people in those states will decide with their votes" deflection.
> 
> The fact is he wouldn't hire any of the idiots she mentioned so all he could do is deflect.  I'd go as far as saying with the current Republican party the main reason a lot of these clowns are running is because nobody would hire them to do anything important.




They're all treading water to see whether those downstream pro Trump candidates can take elections this midterm.... and of course now there's that little matter of the nominal head of party facing god knows what sort of charge for removing and then not completely remedying upon request the removal and faiiure to return restricted documents.

This faux pas by their unruly scofflaw of a leader will not be so simply swept under the rug.  The Rs are already in pretzels trying to defend him, still maintain how grave a sin it was for HRC to have a private email server and fail to recover tens of thousands of emails, meanwhile dismissing the seriousness of Russians hacking into American voter reggie databases during the 2016 elections...  and now they have to justify a former president having data in hand that could net him espionage charges?

All the top level high mucky mucks in the RNC are suddenly ever so busy  supervising their interdepartment paper clip inventory surveys, or they'd be happy to take more of our questions.


----------



## GermanSuplex

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I heard an interview with somebody in the Republican party who has some high level position on who the national party runs for office.  He was quoted as saying you should vote for people you would hire for a job, meaning smart and qualified.  The interviewer then went into a list of the insane people currently running for office on the Republican side and asked "Which one of these people would you hire?".  They then deflected by saying the people in those states will decide with their votes.  She pressed a second time, same deflection.  She then went on to say that he is one of the main people in the party who helps decide who gets to run....and same "the people in those states will decide with their votes" deflection.
> 
> The fact is he wouldn't hire any of the idiots she mentioned so all he could do is deflect.  I'd go as far as saying with the current Republican party the main reason a lot of these clowns are running is because nobody would hire them to do anything important.




That was Senator Rick Scott, and he was asked specifically about Herschel Walker. I saw that interview.


----------

